# The official "I'm Waiting for my Kindle to Arrive" Thread



## Yollo

So, I thought that I would start a thread for all of us to commiserate waiting for our Kindles to arrive, and to post developments on their status, etc. So come on in to commiserate, give helpful hints to pass the time, discuss your wait, etc. And all you members who already have Kindles are welcome too, help us through this trying time in our lives, haha.

I ordered my Kindle on Saturday Nov. 8th, and the expected delivery date is Nov 28 to Dec. 4. It's such a killer wait! I've been mostly following this site every chance I get and trying to only allow myself to check its status on Amazon twice every day. (I'm failing at this so far)

Did anybody else order their Kindle around the same time and/or have a "Ships in Appx 2 to 3 week" notice when they bought it? How long did it take? Some people said it shipped in one week.....I'm just curious.

​


----------



## chynared21

*Hiya Kimblee...I got mine within a week but I had paid for 2 day shipping since I had hoped it would arrive before I left for Vegas in August.

I read all I could in Leslie's FAQ thread on Amazon but was about to unsubscribe as the questions just became silly and repetitive...then on the last one that I received in my inbox, I saw Leslie's link to the forum. The rest is history and I'm still learning loads of new things, not only for the Kindle but also neat computer/forum things ))*


----------



## Yollo

chynared21-

I paid for 2day as well....what day did you place your order?


----------



## roselake

We placed our order Oct.31.  It FINALLY shipped yesterday.  My husband really wished he would have paid extra for the 2day shipping, because he got tired of me asking about it.  I can't wait!!!


----------



## Angela

I was told by Kindle Support guy, Paul, that they were out of stock on the day he place a new order for me when my original Kindle decided to take a tour of the US, but I still got that shipment in 4 days. It would have been 2, but the package made it as far as 50 miles away before the weekend and FedEx didn't deliver until Monday. Hang in there... as long as you have the KindleBoards, time will pass quickly. Between the original order placed (with 2 day delivery) and the replacement order, I had to wait 7 days for actual delivery. Being here that week was time well spent!


----------



## chynared21

Kimblee said:


> chynared21-
> 
> I paid for 2day as well....what day did you place your order?


*I ordered on 8/17. It was shipped the next day and it arrived on 8/20. But, this was the day before the $100 off offer (yep, kicking myself still-think of all the books I could have bought!) and the shortage caused by the Oprah overflow *


----------



## stevene9

I ordered my Kindle Oct 31 with free shipping (no special delivery). I got it yesterday, Nov 10.

Steve


----------



## sjc

I've got dibs on that one  :  the original post with the same title posted months ago (and still resurfaces on the forum with a little help) reads as follows:

I would love to see the excitement of each person opening their brand new Kindle when it is delivered. I remember it all so well:

Looking out the window every 5 minutes:

Knowing what it was when the doorbell rang. Heart pouncing: yessss; it's here...yessss! The UPS man looking at you like you are a member of the Cleaver family as you sing-song...Thaaank youuuu!! Have a nice dayyyy!!!

Then, you want to tear the box open: but you think twice; and ever so gently open it...and Oh!! when you get to the "Kindle box" under all the cardboard; a sight to behold. With caution, you anxiously unpack each side of the "book-like" box trying to memorize exactly where each item was placed.

Next, your heart drops to your feet when you realize you have to wait 2 hours for a charge. You plug it in, and check the time every five minutes. You pace, you keep checking the charge light, you go to Kindlebooks.com, you pace some more...Then magic...the charging light goes out.

Once again, your heart starts to race and your palms start to sweat. Ever so carefully, you hold it as not to smudge the screen. Gently flip the on switch and see the wonderful floating words Amazon Kindle appear; you can't believe your eyes...and then the Welcome, you are reading your first Kindle book. Of course, you nearly die when you see your name personalized on the welcome note.

You eat dinner late, because you were busy with the Kindle; then leave the dishes in the sink...hours and hours later, you're still up in bed, fumbling with Kindle: next page, last page, home, whispernet, flip, flip; scroll, scroll, download, one-click. Soon, you start to get drowsy and figure I better put my precious Kindle down before I fall asleep and roll on it and crack the screen. Reluctantly, you put in within arms-reach next to the bed (not on the bed).

The next morning you are awake BEFORE your alarm because of the Kindle. Flip, flip; scroll, scroll...you don't bother to make the bed...too busy. Oh shoot!! You put Kindle down...jump in the shower, brush your teeth, barely make it to work on time. The whole day at work; your itchy fingers want to pull out the Kindle. After work, sandwhiches or take out for dinner...too busy with the Kindle...no dishes this time; oh no-sir-e.

Later that evening; no tv...no time, too busy; still playing with the Kindle. Next day at work there is the hint of purple under your eyes from lack of sleep for the second night in a row; and once again--you gladly repeat the process. Oh the joy!

Ah the memory... wish I could be a fly on the wall; well, maybe a butterfly...for each person's reaction.
Enjoy!!
(Read the User's Guide...it's pre-loaded into your Kindle). Visit www.SquareTrade.com for 3 year warranty ask for ADH plan (accidental damage in handling).


----------



## Guest

Mine was ordered November 7th.  Amazon said it would take 2-3 weeks to ship.  Arrival date is December 1-5.  

I only check on it about every 2 or 3 hours or so...except when I am sleeping.


----------



## Yollo

Vampyre said:


> Mine was ordered November 7th. Amazon said it would take 2-3 weeks to ship. Arrival date is December 1-5.
> 
> I only check on it about every 2 or 3 hours or so...except when I am sleeping.


I ordered mine a day later, and it says I'll get mine between the 28th and the 4th. That's wierd. I have 2 day shipping though... what do you have?


----------



## durphy

lol sjc. That's how it was for me too.


----------



## CS

I ordered it on November 1st (the last day of the Oprah sale), and it was originally set to ship between Nov 24-28, but it mysteriously got bumped back to Nov 28-Dec 2. The first week, I was obsessed waiting for it. Now, I'm still excited but it'll get here when it gets here.


----------



## sjc

I give you a lot of credit for having patience.  I don't think I could do it without  looking like that.


----------



## Miss Molly

I DID IT!! I JUST ORDERED MY KINDLE!
Estimated delivery is between Dec 3rd and Dec 9th...


----------



## Leslie

Miss Molly said:


> I DID IT!! I JUST ORDERED MY KINDLE!
> Estimated delivery is between Dec 3rd and Dec 9th...


Congratulations! Welcome to the club!

L


----------



## Angela

Miss Molly said:


> I DID IT!! I JUST ORDERED MY KINDLE!
> Estimated delivery is between Dec 3rd and Dec 9th...


Woo Hoo Miss Molly... it only gets better from here!


----------



## Miss Molly

Leslie said:


> Congratulations! Welcome to the club!
> 
> L


Thanks!
I'm going to be so anxious when it ships - I wonder if I should have upgraded to overnight shipping (I have Amazon Prime)? Ahh!!


----------



## Leslie

Miss Molly said:


> Thanks!
> I'm going to be so anxious when it ships - I wonder if I should have upgraded to overnight shipping (I have Amazon Prime)? Ahh!!


I did. I upgraded. It pushed the price over $400 (this was back when the Kindle still cost $399) but it was worth it to me. Still, I had to wait a month to get it. I ordered back in the days of the big backlog.

L


----------



## roselake

errrrrgh........ mines still not here.  Does it come via UPS or the post office?  They said it shipped the 10th from Warrendale, Pa on the 10th and it hasn't come yet.  Thats only a few hours away from me.


----------



## Cowgirl

Mine came UPS...


----------



## Guest

> I ordered mine a day later, and it says I'll get mine between the 28th and the 4th. That's wierd. I have 2 day shipping though... what do you have?


Standard shipping. I've wated this long, a few days wont kill me...I think.


----------



## roselake

Cowgirl said:


> Mine came UPS...


Thanks for the info! At least i can still keep my hopes up once the mail has come for the day.


----------



## Yollo

CS said:


> I ordered it on November 1st (the last day of the Oprah sale), and it was originally set to ship between Nov 24-28, but it mysteriously got bumped back to Nov 28-Dec 2. The first week, I was obsessed waiting for it. Now, I'm still excited but it'll get here when it gets here.


Wow. I wish I could be as patient as you. I'll try to get there...but I don't think its gonna happen. LOL.


----------



## CS

Kimblee said:


> Wow. I wish I could be as patient as you. I'll try to get there...but I don't think its gonna happen. LOL.


Shortly after I posted in this thread with my "it'll get here when it gets here" declaration of patience, I GOT A SHIPPING NOTICE FROM AMAZON.COM!!!

It arrives Friday. I CANNOT WAIT!

NOW I'm impatient. LOL.


----------



## Guest

OO Maybe mine will come sooner than they said. It could happen!



> errrrrgh........ mines still not here. Does it come via UPS or the post office? They said it shipped the 10th from Warrendale, Pa on the 10th and it hasn't come yet. Thats only a few hours away from me.


You can check the tracking number to see where it went.


----------



## Angela

roselake said:


> errrrrgh........ mines still not here. Does it come via UPS or the post office? They said it shipped the 10th from Warrendale, Pa on the 10th and it hasn't come yet. Thats only a few hours away from me.


My original order came UPS and my 2 day ship took a full week... My replacement overnight order came FedEx and came in 4 days due to no weekend delivery!! I have heard of others coming by mail... I don't know how they determine, but with both of my orders, I received email notices on the day they shipped.


----------



## Angela

CS said:


> Shortly after I posted in this thread with my "it'll get here when it gets here" declaration of patience, I GOT A SHIPPING NOTICE FROM AMAZON.COM!!!
> 
> It arrives Friday. I CANNOT WAIT!
> 
> NOW I'm impatient. LOL.


Congrats CS... now you can camp out on Amazon.com... Where's my Stuff? and follow your kindle from warehouse to home!!


----------



## Yollo

Wow CS, that's fantastic. I really hope mine ships before it's supposed to. If mine takes as long as yours did, that means mine will ship in a week! WOOO HOOO!


----------



## Guest

> Standard shipping. I've waited this long, a few days wont kill me...I think.


OK screw that, I just upgraded to over night. I didn't change the delivery date yet but once it does ship, the agony will be over so much quicker.

The last two things I ordered arrived around 6:30 pm.

Now to go back to the where's my stuff page and continue my refreshing the page routine.


----------



## Yollo

Vampyre said:


> OK screw that, I just upgraded to over night. I didn't change the delivery date yet but once it does ship, the agony will be over so much quicker.
> 
> The last two things I ordered arrived around 6:30 pm.
> 
> Now to go back to the where's my stuff page and continue my refreshing the page routine.


Good choice. I have 2-Day, and couldn't imagine having standard. As for the where's my stuff page? That equals my LIFE.


----------



## Guest

Who wouldn't pay a little over $21.00 for a good pain killer?  I also have a Mighty Bright Light coming with it.


----------



## Zorrosuncle

Greetings --

I ordered mine on Nov. 10, and I won't be seeing it until 12/2 to 12/4.  Perhaps it might come earlier than expected.

ZU


----------



## Guest

Just remember, "It can happen!"


----------



## CS

Just a word about shipping: I picked free super-saver and got a two-day UPS shipping notice. May not be worth it to "upgrade." At least it wasn't in my case. Your mileage may vary though.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CS said:


> Just a word about shipping: I picked free super-saver and got a two-day UPS shipping notice. May not be worth it to "upgrade." At least it wasn't in my case. Your mileage may vary though.


I did free super saver shipping, too and got Gertie K in less than a week.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just ordered a Kindle for my Mom today. It says I should have it between Dec 2 and Dec 8.

Even though I have one, I'm just as excited waiting for hers.


----------



## Yollo

IT SHIPPED! It will be here Thursday. However, I'm not as ecstatic as I would be, as I have recieved some AWFUL news. My mother is seizing both my father's and my Kindles as soon as they come in the door, only to be seen again...Christmas Morning. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I cannot wait that much longer. She must yield and give them to us, and my mother is not a person who normally can be persuaded to change her mind.

I'm going to die.


And sorry for resurrecting this thread, I thought that was better than creating a whole new one.


----------



## Leslie

Kimblee said:


> IT SHIPPED! It will be here Thursday. However, I'm not as ecstatic as I would be, as I have recieved some AWFUL news. My mother is seizing both my father's and my Kindles as soon as they come in the door, only to be seen again...Christmas Morning. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I cannot wait that much longer. She must yield and give them to us, and my mother is not a person who normally can be persuaded to change her mind.
> 
> I'm going to die.
> 
> And sorry for resurrecting this thread, I thought that was better than creating a whole new one.


Resurrecting is good....

Meanwhile, on the mom front...what can you do?

Offer to clean something? Drive her somewhere? Take her to the mall? Go to tea at the Blaine House (that's the bribe I've got for my mother on her birthday).

Kimblee, give me a hint of your age and I might be able to give you some suggestions on the appropriate mom bait to get Kindle early. After all, I am part of the sandwich generation, with mom above and daughter below.... 

L


----------



## Yollo

Leslie said:


> Resurrecting is good....
> 
> Meanwhile, on the mom front...what can you do?
> 
> Offer to clean something? Drive her somewhere? Take her to the mall? Go to tea at the Blaine House (that's the bribe I've got for my mother on her birthday).
> 
> Kimblee, give me a hint of your age and I might be able to give you some suggestions on the appropriate mom bait to get Kindle early. After all, I am part of the sandwich generation, with mom above and daughter below....
> 
> L


Thanks Leslie, I'll make sure I keep everybody updated. As for my age, I'd rather not say... . But some of your tips are very helpful. I must get to work on it. 48 hours left!


----------



## stevene9

Kimblee,

It is quoted in the Bible, "Theft of a Kindle from a parent often can be a virtue, and not a sin. The only requirement is that you be pure of heart. Are you truly pure of heart?"  - The Old Testament, Book of Kindle, psalm 2011!

The Reverand Steve


----------



## Guest

Is there anyway you can intercept the delivery guy before he gets to your house?  How do you feel about giving mom a miki?  Get your dad on your side.

When did you order your?  I want to see if it's close to when I ordered mine.


----------



## Angela

Kimblee congrats on the ship notice... I'm so sorry about the Christmas notice.... YIKES!

Flattery and begging got me mine early... it's worth a try!!

If that doesn't work, we all promise to keep you company in the meantime.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Wow Kimblee, from the heights of joy to the depths of despair... all in one afternoon!  Truly a bummer.  My husband tried to tell me he was going to wrap my Kindle (he refuses to call her by her name, Bibi) when she got home and make me wait until Christmas morning. Note I say he TRIED.  That was NOT going to fly, no WAY.

Will knowing your Kindle is there in the house, but you can't have it, make it worse?  I think I'd lose what little is left of my mind.


----------



## Cowgirl

Kimblee said:


> IT SHIPPED! It will be here Thursday. However, I'm not as ecstatic as I would be, as I have recieved some AWFUL news. My mother is seizing both my father's and my Kindles as soon as they come in the door, only to be seen again...Christmas Morning. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I cannot wait that much longer. She must yield and give them to us, and my mother is not a person who normally can be persuaded to change her mind.
> 
> I'm going to die.
> 
> And sorry for resurrecting this thread, I thought that was better than creating a whole new one.


ok...After your Mom wraps it up...you go and unwrap it...take out the kindle..rewrap the present and use the kindle until Christmas. On Christmas Eve unwrap present reinsert kindle, and act surprised on Christmas morning.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cowgirl said:


> ok...After your Mom wraps it up...you go and unwrap it...take out the kindle..rewrap the present and use the kindle until Christmas. On Christmas Eve unwrap present reinsert kindle, and act surprised on Christmas morning.


And then thank Mom for putting all those books and samples on it, too.


----------



## Yollo

SO. After a nice, long discussion, I will now be allowed to have my Kindle when it arrives! YAHOOO! And, it's coming...TOMORROW! EEK! These last 24 hours will be the hardest, I think. I cannot fathom how I will be able to contain myself until tomorrow.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Kimblee said:


> SO. After a nice, long discussion, I will now be allowed to have my Kindle when it arrives! YAHOOO! And, it's coming...TOMORROW! EEK! These last 24 hours will be the hardest, I think. I cannot fathom how I will be able to contain myself until tomorrow.


YAY! Kimblee, I'm so happy for you!! 

And just a little jealous...


----------



## Yollo

SongbirdVB said:


> YAY! Kimblee, I'm so happy for you!!
> 
> And just a little jealous...


Awww. Just think positive! IT WILL SHIP TODAY! IT WILL SHIP TODAY. (Maybe click some red heels together too.)


----------



## Guest

very cool.  I am so happy for you and relieved you didn't have to resort to drugging your mom.  Everybody wins!


----------



## SongbirdVB

Kimblee said:


> Awww. Just think positive! IT WILL SHIP TODAY! IT WILL SHIP TODAY. (Maybe click some red heels together too.)


]

Think positive AND go shoe shopping! It's a win-win! <<<running to buy some red heels>>>


----------



## supermom

Hi all, I ordered my kindle on Nov 5 and with 2 day shipping it arrived today!!! Yah for me, sorry for those of you still waiting.


----------



## Guest

All these Kindles ordered around the same time mine was are arriving.  Mine should be coming very very soon.  I hope it I'd have it Friday.  Nothing is more depressing than paying for over night and they ship on Friday.  It wont arrive until Monday,the same as regular shipping.


----------



## Beth

I just ordered my Kindle - I guess I'm joining your ranks!!


----------



## Guest

Welcome to the agony of the wait.  It is the worst part of it all.  At lest we have good people here to help us endure it.  They have all been throuh it already


----------



## Angela

Beth said:


> I just ordered my Kindle - I guess I'm joining your ranks!!


Welcome Beth!! Spending time here will help with your wait. It helped me!! Of course I didn't have to wait as long as others (Vampyre), but I learned so much during my wait that I still to this day have not taken the user guide out of its packaging!!


----------



## Guest

I read the user guide on line, watched all the on line tutorial, read both FAQ's and almost every bit of info here.  I guess I am being repaid for something bad I did because my Kindle wont come.  

I will endure because it is the manly thing to do.  That and sleep a lot to make the time go bt faster.


----------



## Doc Rhubarb

Count me into the ranks as well.............

Think I'll go see if it shipped again


----------



## Angela

Welcome Doc Rubarb! We will gladly keep you company while you wait on the arrival of your kindle!


----------



## Miss Molly

Angela said:


> My original order came UPS and my 2 day ship took a full week... My replacement overnight order came FedEx and came in 4 days due to no weekend delivery!! I have heard of others coming by mail... I don't know how they determine, but with both of my orders, I received email notices on the day they shipped.


Maybe I missed a post somewhere, but I'm curious - what happened to your first Kindle that you needed a replacement order?


----------



## Angela

Miss Molly said:


> Maybe I missed a post somewhere, but I'm curious - what happened to your first Kindle that you needed a replacement order?


My original order ended up in Secaucus, NJ instead of Texas and they sent me an overnighted replacement so I wouldn't have to wait a full week to receive it... problem with that was the overnighted one didn't quite make it here before weekend and I still had to wait a week for a kindle.


----------



## Miss Molly

Angela said:


> My original order ended up in Secaucus, NJ instead of Texas and they sent me an overnighted replacement so I wouldn't have to wait a full week to receive it... problem with that was the overnighted one didn't quite make it here before weekend and I still had to wait a week for a kindle.


Oh man! I'd have gone crazy!


----------



## Guest

> Shipment #1: Shipping Soon We are preparing these items for shipment and this portion of your order cannot be canceled or changed. Need information on returning an item?


This is an improvement! _* IF*_ it ships Thursday, it will be mine, all mine Friday! Just in time for the weekend where I do most of my reading at work.


----------



## Yollo

Vampyre said:


> This is an improvement! _* IF*_ it ships Thursday, it will be mine, all mine Friday! Just in time for the weekend where I do most of my reading at work.


YAY! It should ship thursday...mine got Shipping soon at 6 am, went to Shipped at 6 50 pm. Congrats!


----------



## SongbirdVB

Ta DAAAA!!  I got the fabulous "shipping soon" this morning!!!  I have one day shipping... does that mean it will ship today and be here TOMORROW??    If so I need to let my boss know that I won't be in tomorrow, I'll be sitting on the front steps in the 20 degree weather waiting for Bibi to come home!

I'm so excited.  There is serious doubt that I'll get ANYTHING accomplished today.  Don't tell my boss...


----------



## Guest

Sounds like we are in a race here.  I hot my shipping soon notice to.  I do believe we will be Kindle owners Friday.  

I ordered mine on November 7 with overnight shipping if It comes tomorrow, it will be 14 days exactly.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Vampyre said:


> Sounds like we are in a race here. I hot my shipping soon notice to. I do believe we will be Kindle owners Friday.
> 
> I ordered mine on November 7 with overnight shipping if It comes tomorrow, it will be 14 days exactly.


Yay Vampyre! Isn't Kimblee's Kindle supposed to be delivered today?

I can't remember the last time I was this excited over the arrival of a package. Now I'm refreshing the page about every 10 minutes... c'mon Amazon! I NEED my Kindle!

Told my daughter last night that I am buying all of the Xanth series for Bibi and before I got all of the words out she laid claim to the DTB versions. Now I just have to dig them all out. Also want to see if the Adept series is Kindlized yet. I wrote Piers Anthony an email begging him to release the Kindle version of the Incarnations of Immortality... wonder if he'll respond...


----------



## Guest

How can you wait that long? I feel a refreshing urge.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Vampyre said:


> How can you wait that long? I feel a refreshing urge.


I'm not saying a WORD. Just not going to go there. 

They must wait until it actually ships before they change the estimated delivery date. It's making me crazy! TAUNTING me! Why do I feel like the time between now and when Bibi is delivered will feel like 15 years? It already feels like a week since I started this post!

You can read at work? Can I have your job? I only get to read during my breaks, and even then people can't seem to leave me alone. Even if my door is shut, they knock. In the summer I've been known to go sit in my car during my break... they follow me out there to ask questions!


----------



## Guest

I work 12 hour shifts on Saturday and Sunday,  I read, watch DVDs and surf around on web,  it's a tough job but someones gotta do it.

I check with many of my past orders.  They ship at about all hours during the day.  We should know something soon.

Perception of time sucks...


----------



## SongbirdVB

SongbirdVB said:


> I wrote Piers Anthony an email begging him to release the Kindle version of the Incarnations of Immortality... wonder if he'll respond...


Very cool news: I got a reply from Piers Anthony! He says that the Kindle is new and he's not sure how publication is arranged, but he will check into getting the Incarnations books released. I was just amazed that he responded, and so quickly!


----------



## Guest

Very cool.  In the end though it may not be up to him.  His publishers may not like the Kindle and they usually have final say in the matter.  I think you will probably be seeing them in Kindle form soon though.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Beth said:


> I just ordered my Kindle - I guess I'm joining your ranks!!


WOO HOO Beth!  You are going to be a Kindleholic in no time. This is a great place to hang out during the W-A-I-T, the most difficult time by far. Lots of great tips, books recommendations and Kindle friends here. Have you already introduced yourself on the Intro/Welcome Board, if not please do. Looking forward to reading more posts from you.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Vampyre said:


> Very cool. In the end though it may not be up to him. His publishers may not like the Kindle and they usually have final say in the matter. I think you will probably be seeing them in Kindle form soon though.


I figured that since the Xanth books are available they might if I begged enough. Works for my cat.


----------



## Yollo

My Kindle is on a UPS truck!  I cannot wait for it to arrive! I'm sitting by the window with baited breath!


----------



## Atunah

I just ordered my Kindle. It is going to be a long long wait.  

Can't wait until I can post about it being out for delivery


----------



## Yollo

Vampy and Songbird-

I'm so excited for you guys! It's gonna be great that you'll have your kindles tomorrow. Now if only the damn UPS truck would show up with mine....


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Kimblee said:


> My Kindle is on a UPS truck! I cannot wait for it to arrive! I'm sitting by the window with baited breath!


Kimblee how exciting!! Post once you get it out of the beautiful box and tell us what you think.


----------



## Yollo

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Kimblee how exciting!! Post once you get it out of the beautiful box and tell us what you think.


Thanks...I plan to start a topic with my reactions once I've spent a few hours with mine!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Great idea!!


----------



## SongbirdVB

Kimblee said:


> Vampy and Songbird-
> 
> I'm so excited for you guys! It's gonna be great that you'll have your kindles tomorrow. Now if only the damn UPS truck would show up with mine....


Thanks Kimblee! I told my boss I had to take the day off, and why. She is making fun of me for my "family emergency" but I don't care. 

Any news, Vampyre?

Have you been tracking the package, Kimblee? Is it on the truck for delivery??


----------



## pickychicky

Another total newbie here. I ordered on the 17th and am crossing fingers and toes that it'll get here before Dec 3 when we're going out of town. I was going to order about a month ago, when there wasn't a wait, but I held off thinking they were readily available. Sigh. Should have known when I saw it on Oprah.

So - waiting - but not that patiently!


----------



## Angela

Hi pickychicky and welcome to our obsession!! We will keep you company while you wait!!

Kimblee, Vampyre and Songbird!!  I am anxiously waiting with you... I know you guys are getting really excited! I remember well how I spent all day jumping up and looking out the window at every sound that even closely resembled a delivery truck!!


----------



## Angela

Miss Molly said:


> Oh man! I'd have gone crazy!


 I was going crazy... Just ask those here at the boards that went through it with me!! It was so weird checking the status of my shipment and trying to make sense of it heading in the opposite direction!! It was a wild week, but it all worked out in the end and I have been a VERY happy kindle owner since!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kimblee said:


> My Kindle is on a UPS truck! I cannot wait for it to arrive! I'm sitting by the window with baited breath!


Kimblee, I'm so excited for you. When mine came, it took awhile for me to calm down enough to open the Amazon box. What a surprise to see that gorgeous box inside. Then i had to sit down and hug that for a few minutes. Finally got the courage to open the inside box. It probably took all of an hour for me to start breathing and reading.


----------



## Dori

We will miss you Kimblee.  You won't be on here for awhile.


----------



## katiekat1066

Another Newbie here 
I also ordered my Kindle on the 17th - I'd managed to miss the whole Oprah thing and was crushed to find out what a wait there is!  I'm managing to keep myself to checking the status once a day in the evenings, but BOY is it HARD.  My Skin showed up today, now I just need the Kindle to put it on   
I'm crossing my fingers that mine only takes 14 days...........

Katie


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Miss Molly said:


> I DID IT!! I JUST ORDERED MY KINDLE!
> Estimated delivery is between Dec 3rd and Dec 9th...


Woohoo! We'll be on Kindlewatch with you!

Betsy


----------



## SongbirdVB

Kimblee said:


> My Kindle is on a UPS truck! I cannot wait for it to arrive! I'm sitting by the window with baited breath!


I'm envisioning Kimblee eating minnows...

Okay, home now and still at the ambiguos "shipping soon" status. Sigh. Tomorrow will be interesting. I'll be checking Amazon constantly, then I'm supposed to have lunch with my mother. I think I'll have to have her pick something up and we can eat here, on the front steps. Then I have an appointment for a haircut, I'm going to beg and plead with Mom to wait here for me so there will be someone here to sign for the package! They do require a signature, right? Or will they just leave Bibi on my steps?


----------



## hazeldazel

oh man, i feel for you guys!  Mine was delivered on November 4th, and the wait was horrendously excruciatingly painful.  But it was only a week long.  I will send fast delivery juju to you so hopefully your Kindle will be delivered faster than you thought.  


fast delivery juju... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

pickychicky said:


> Another total newbie here. I ordered on the 17th and am crossing fingers and toes that it'll get here before Dec 3 when we're going out of town. I was going to order about a month ago, when there wasn't a wait, but I held off thinking they were readily available. Sigh. Should have known when I saw it on Oprah.
> 
> So - waiting - but not that patiently!


Hi Picky Chicky, I am the official welcome person. If you would be so kind to go to Intro/Welcome and introduce youself to this crazy but friendly bunch of folks. I look forward to reading more posts from you. A great place to hang out during you wait!


----------



## SongbirdVB

hazeldazel said:


> oh man, i feel for you guys! Mine was delivered on November 4th, and the wait was horrendously excruciatingly painful. But it was only a week long. I will send fast delivery juju to you so hopefully your Kindle will be delivered faster than you thought.
> 
> fast delivery juju... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Thanks hazeldazel, I appreciate the juju.

Hubby called, he's on his way home. He bought a movie (HellboyII) and wants to watch it tonight... I hope he doesn't mind me setting up a table for my laptop so I can keep checking my order status!

On another subject... looks like Harvey has been busy! Suddenly I'm Dr. Seuss. I'll have to post a few more times to move up the food chain... Still, better than newbie.


----------



## Leslie

SongbirdVB said:


> I'm envisioning Kimblee eating minnows...
> 
> Okay, home now and still at the ambiguos "shipping soon" status. Sigh. Tomorrow will be interesting. I'll be checking Amazon constantly, then I'm supposed to have lunch with my mother. I think I'll have to have her pick something up and we can eat here, on the front steps. Then I have an appointment for a haircut, I'm going to beg and plead with Mom to wait here for me so there will be someone here to sign for the package! They do require a signature, right? Or will they just leave Bibi on my steps?


It seems like it varies...is it coming UPS or USPS? Do they usually require a signature or will they leave things? The delivery men don't realize they are delivering the most special package in your entire life and just treat it like an ordinary delivery to you -- so whatever they usually do, they'll do with your Kindle. At least that's what I have deduced.

L


----------



## Leslie

SongbirdVB said:


> On another subject... looks like Harvey has been busy! Suddenly I'm Dr. Seuss. I'll have to post a few more times to move up the food chain... Still, better than newbie.


You'll be Lewis Carroll at 50 posts.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

katiekat1066 said:


> Another Newbie here
> I also ordered my Kindle on the 17th - I'd managed to miss the whole Oprah thing and was crushed to find out what a wait there is! I'm managing to keep myself to checking the status once a day in the evenings, but BOY is it HARD. My Skin showed up today, now I just need the Kindle to put it on
> I'm crossing my fingers that mine only takes 14 days...........
> 
> Katie


Welcome Katie! Nice to have you with us, feel free to jump on in with the posts. We are all avid readers and have a passion for EVERYTHING Kindle. I am the official "welcome gal", please go to the Intro/Welcome forum and introduce youself to all these nice folks. Guaranteed to receive a warm welcome!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> It seems like it varies...is it coming UPS or USPS? Do they usually require a signature or will they leave things? The delivery men don't realize they are delivering the most special package in your entire life and just treat it like an ordinary delivery to you -- so whatever they usually do, they'll do with your Kindle. At least that's what I have deduced.
> 
> L


My UPS guy throws packages down on my porch, rings the doorbell several times giving me a heart attack and then runs to his truck before I can even get to the door. Amazon is obviously aware of this practice, hence the very sturdy and collectible inner box.

I think mine came USPS. I bought an extra large mailbox, through Amazon of course, so my mailman could fit Amazon packages in it.


----------



## Guest

> Can't wait until I can post about it being out for delivery


 I am right there with you. Maybe Monday for me.


----------



## kim

So, is a signature required if they ship it via USPS?

Gertie's response makes is sound like no signature was required, but it wasn't really stated.  I dont want to miss the delivery!!!


----------



## Guest

Mine usually comes UPS and I have an agreement with them to put it on my car port and leave, no sig needed.

The USPS isn't like that being a government rung operation usually.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Vampyre said:


> I am right there with you. Maybe Monday for me.


Looks like Monday for me too. Dagnabbit!! 

Took tomorrow off for nothing... maybe I'll go in and take Monday off.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kim said:


> So, is a signature required if they ship it via USPS?
> 
> Gertie's response makes is sound like no signature was required, but it wasn't really stated. I dont want to miss the delivery!!!


I get a lot of things via UPS and I never have to sign. UPS and FedEx both drop, knock and run. They might have different policies in different states.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Check again, Vampy!!  I GOT A SHIPPING NOTICE!!  Estimated delivery date?  TOMORROW!  WOO HOO!!!!  

Ahem... I'm kind of excited...


----------



## Angela

kim said:


> So, is a signature required if they ship it via USPS?
> 
> Gertie's response makes is sound like no signature was required, but it wasn't really stated. I dont want to miss the delivery!!!


My original order came UPS, no signature required... The replacement order came FedEx, still no sig required. I didn't realize they sent them out by US mail!!


----------



## SongbirdVB

Shipping notice says UPS, there's no way it could ship overnight by USPS.  If my neighbor snail-mails me a card it takes a week to get to me.  

Going to bed, I've got to finish making some jewelry AND finish the DTB I'm reading, all before Bibi gets here!

G'night all!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SongbirdVB said:


> Check again, Vampy!! I GOT A SHIPPING NOTICE!! Estimated delivery date? TOMORROW! WOO HOO!!!!
> 
> Ahem... I'm kind of excited...


Songbird, WooHoo, that's great! Let us know when it gets here!

Betsy


----------



## Angela

Goodnight Songbird!! Sleep Tight and dream of your kindle!!


----------



## Guest

Same here!!! It WILL be here sometime FRIDAY!!!  Talk about waiting until the last minute, 10:20?!  It's Christmas Eve for me. i can't sleep now, I have to track Santa!


----------



## SongbirdVB

Vampyre said:


> Same here!!! It WILL be here sometime FRIDAY!!! Talk about waiting until the last minute, 10:20?! It's Christmas Eve for me. i can't sleep now, I have to track Santa!


Is it there yet? Is it there yet? Is it there yet?? 

Mine is in the vicinity... now just waiting for her to get here! I'm hard of hearing and don't always hear people knock on the door so I'll have to keep opening the door to check the steps. I would wait outside but the wind chill is -1 and even **I** am not that hard core. Brr.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

SongbirdVB said:


> Is it there yet? Is it there yet? Is it there yet??
> 
> Mine is in the vicinity... now just waiting for her to get here! I'm hard of hearing and don't always hear people knock on the door so I'll have to keep opening the door to check the steps. I would wait outside but the wind chill is -1 and even **I** am not that hard core. Brr.


WOO HOO I am so excited for both of you!! We will be waiting for a post after the delivery. Names yet?  All weekend to read!!


----------



## SongbirdVB

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> WOO HOO I am so excited for both of you!! We will be waiting for a post after the delivery. Names yet?  All weekend to read!!


Mine is named Biblioteca, Bibi for short. At least for now... If she doesn't like the name, or is (gasp!) a BOY, I'm sure she'll let me know. 

Has anyone heard from Kimblee?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

No word from Kimblee yet, she probably Kindled all night! If you haven't posted BiBi's name in Kindle Name Thread under Let's Talk Kindle please do Songbird, some great stories there.


----------



## Guest

Not yet.  It's still between here and Jacksonville Fl.  That truck wont get here for at least another 30 min.  Around 10 or so I should see an out for delivery message.  Then the last of the waiting begins.

My usual driver gets here around 1:30-2:00.  Due to the increased traffic the local UPS has different drivers doing some of these routes.  I have had stuff get here as late as 6:45 PM.

I am gonna get dressed, camp out on the couch with my Artemis Fowl book and wait them out.  I can hear the truck pull up from there easily.

I do not name machines.  


OOO!  Out for delivery...start the Jeopardy theme music!  Time to move to the couch!


----------



## SongbirdVB

I have the arrival scan at 6:35, then another arrival scan at 6:52... no out for delivery yet.  Sigh.

I found Kimblee's post about the arrival of his Kindle.  He did a great job describing everything.  Too bad he hates the Kindle so much.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Vampyre said:


> Not yet. It's still between here and Jacksonville Fl. That truck wont get here for at least another 30 min. Around 10 or so I should see an out for delivery message. Then the last of the waiting begins.
> 
> My usual driver gets here around 1:30-2:00. Due to the increased traffic the local UPS has different drivers doing some of these routes. I have had stuff get here as late as 6:45 PM.
> 
> I am gonna get dressed, camp out on the couch with my Artemis Fowl book and wait them out. I can hear the truck pull up from there easily.
> 
> I do not name machines.
> 
> OOO! Out for delivery...start the Jeopardy theme music! Time to move to the couch!


How exciting!! Keep us posted. Oh happy day!!!


----------



## kim

I'm officially obsessed!  I didn't upgrade my shipping so she will be coming by USPS on Tuesday.  And I still find myself checking that tracking number multiple times a day - as though the postal service would experience a miracle and speed up their delivery time.  I could just kick myself for not doing the overnight shipping.  The wait is driving my insane (I admit it doesn't take much   .


----------



## Guest

You could get lucky.  When my stuff came by USPS, it often got here a day early.  You could have it Monday.  Remember I said could, not will.


----------



## kim

Oh my gosh, Vampyre, you are making me even more nuts.  Now I'm going to have to call in sick on Monday just in the hopes that it will show up early.


----------



## Guest

Not if you check your tracking and know where the last stop is before it comes to your town.

In my case, it's usually Jacksonville, Fl.  If my order is in Jax, I know it will be here next and can plan accordingly. The mail usually does the samething when tracking it but not always.


----------



## Kristus412

First I'm new here, just registered. Technically my Kindle is here sitting on my couch. But I can't use it because it's a Christmas gift from my husband he ordered it all wrapped and is enjoying leaving it where I can see it all the time. He might just get hit with it before Christmas gets here. So now it's the count down to Christmas.
It's partly my fault I saw the ship date shoot up after the whole Oprah thing and told him to order it early. Just didn't expect to know when it got here and have it sitting in front of me all of the time. He likes to act that it's not the Kindle but I know it is!


----------



## Guest

You are a better person than me.

Well here are a few things you can do.

If you know what account the Kindle is in, you can go to Amazon and start buying books and select samples you wan to read.  They will be on your Kindle shortly after you power it up and turn on Whispernet.

or(my favorite) gently unwrap the Kindle.  Take it and the charger cord out and replace them with a book that weighs about the same.  Rewrap everything and Kindle your little heart out.


----------



## Leslie

Hi Kristen, welcome. Glad to have you here.

I like the wrap/substitute/rewrap suggestion. I'd go bananas looking a a wrapped box knowing that a Kindle is inside. That would be a special kind of torture.

L


----------



## Guest

I agree with Leslie.  You must free your inner Kindle...er the one in the box anyway.

If you wait until Christmas, you will miss out because you will be in Kindle  heaven and nothing else will matter.  Last night was a big TV night for me but I didn't do anything but fondle my new Kindle.

Don't miss out on the joy of Christmas, open it now.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Kristus412 said:


> First I'm new here, just registered. Technically my Kindle is here sitting on my couch. But I can't use it because it's a Christmas gift from my husband he ordered it all wrapped and is enjoying leaving it where I can see it all the time. He might just get hit with it before Christmas gets here. So now it's the count down to Christmas.
> It's partly my fault I saw the ship date shoot up after the whole Oprah thing and told him to order it early. Just didn't expect to know when it got here and have it sitting in front of me all of the time. He likes to act that it's not the Kindle but I know it is!


Welcome Kristus, nice to have you with us! Oh torture..to have your Kindle sitting there and you have to wait until Christmas. You can pass the time by hanging out here with us. We are all Kindleholics.  Please go to Intro/Welcome Board and introduce yourself to everyone.  Tell us more about youself, kind of books you like and where you live. Look forward to Reading more of you posts!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kristus412 said:


> First I'm new here, just registered. Technically my Kindle is here sitting on my couch. But I can't use it because it's a Christmas gift from my husband he ordered it all wrapped and is enjoying leaving it where I can see it all the time. He might just get hit with it before Christmas gets here. So now it's the count down to Christmas.
> It's partly my fault I saw the ship date shoot up after the whole Oprah thing and told him to order it early. Just didn't expect to know when it got here and have it sitting in front of me all of the time. He likes to act that it's not the Kindle but I know it is!


He does know it needs to be tested, right?

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> He does know it needs to be tested, right?
> 
> Betsy


And suppose you don't like it. You only have 30 days to return it.  Yes, opening it now does seem like the best thing. (nods head sagely)


----------



## Guest

gertiekindle said:


> And suppose you don't like it. You only have 30 days to return it.  Yes, opening it now does seem like the best thing. (nods head sagely)


It has been said that the return policy has been extended for the Christmas/Holidays period. It's still a good card to play though.


----------



## kim

Kristus, It's all about playing fair!  Wrap up his most desired gift and set it on the other end of the couch.  You'll get your Kindle in no time


----------



## Guest

That would work!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Vampyre what will be your first Kindle read?


----------



## Guest

I am reading several things at once.  I read a short story from Feebooks called Martian V.F.W.  I have a Bible I bought and the first actual novel I got was Jeaniene Frost's Halfway to the Grave.  I also have the sequel ready to go.  

I already have a page and a half of books, stories and samples.


----------



## Angela

Hello and welcome Kristus! I am excited for you and feel your pain at the same time!! My hubby threatened to keep mine from me until Christmas but finally gave in. Took a bit of begging and eye batting, but it worked!!


----------



## Kristus412

Thanks everyone! Well in all honesty I don't mind waiting I just dont like staring at it and I don't want to know where it is. The fact that I know it will be there Christmas morning is good enough, if he'd just put it somewhere else!


----------



## Guest

Can you cover it with a pillow or a blanket?  Maybe Betsy can make you a tiny Kindle cover..uht oh, I just had another bad idea.


----------



## katiekat1066

Help!  I'm starting to really go nuts about my Kindle shipping - I caught myself checking the shipping status today and its SUNDAY.  I think I checked 4 times yesterday just in case they were getting it ready to ship on a weekend...this is getting seriously out of hand.  I already have a huge folder of books ready to upload as soon as it gets here, most of my accessories are already here or shipping.  I'm also glued to these boards hunting for any new posts to experience vicarious Kindling.  I think I'm going to need serious professional help by the time it finally gets here.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

katiekat1066 said:


> Help! I'm starting to really go nuts about my Kindle shipping - I caught myself checking the shipping status today and its SUNDAY. I think I checked 4 times yesterday just in case they were getting it ready to ship on a weekend...this is getting seriously out of hand. I already have a huge folder of books ready to upload as soon as it gets here, most of my accessories are already here or shipping. I'm also glued to these boards hunting for any new posts to experience vicarious Kindling. I think I'm going to need serious professional help by the time it finally gets here.


I think it's like a disease. . .and it's been going around a lot lately. . .

Ann


----------



## Gertie Kindle

katiekat1066 said:


> Help! I'm starting to really go nuts about my Kindle shipping - I caught myself checking the shipping status today and its SUNDAY. I think I checked 4 times yesterday just in case they were getting it ready to ship on a weekend...this is getting seriously out of hand. I already have a huge folder of books ready to upload as soon as it gets here, most of my accessories are already here or shipping. I'm also glued to these boards hunting for any new posts to experience vicarious Kindling. I think I'm going to need serious professional help by the time it finally gets here.


Cheer up. The disease only gets worse ... happily.


----------



## Guest

Hang in there.  It's a right of passage that we all went through.  I was where you are just last week.  The longing for the arrival of my Kindle was almost painful.  It was one of the hardest things I have done.  Not only was it hard for me, I had a lot of people here wrapped up in it with me.  It was a unique experience.

When I finally got the "out for delivery" message, I was ecstatic.  That soon turned to anxiety and frustration as the hours ticked by.  My Kindle rode around my tiny town for 11 hours and 40 minutes before I got it.

When it finally arrived, the release of the stress was so great, I was weak from it.  Then I was filled with happiness, it had finally got here.  That was Friday night.  It hasn't been out of my sight since except for when I am asleep.

Even now, i keep glancing over at it as I type this.  I still can't believe I have something so cool as my Kindle.


----------



## Guest

> Help! I'm starting to really go nuts about my Kindle shipping - I caught myself checking the shipping status today and its SUNDAY.


The status could change today. I am tracking my Beta test Oberon cover back to them and the status did change today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

katiekat1066 said:


> Help! I'm starting to really go nuts about my Kindle shipping - I caught myself checking the shipping status today and its SUNDAY. I think I checked 4 times yesterday just in case they were getting it ready to ship on a weekend...this is getting seriously out of hand. I already have a huge folder of books ready to upload as soon as it gets here, most of my accessories are already here or shipping. I'm also glued to these boards hunting for any new posts to experience vicarious Kindling. I think I'm going to need serious professional help by the time it finally gets here.


We love waiting with expectant Kindlers.







Keep us posted on your shipping status! Let us know when it changes.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We love waiting with expectant Kindlers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep us posted on your shipping status! Let us know when it changes.


The PERFECT pic Betsy! We all get so excited and anxious. I was almost pacing the floor waiting on Vampyre's delivery!! LOL


----------



## kim

My Kindle is now one city away!  I could drive over there and pick it up in twenty minutes.  But No!  I didn't upgrade my shipping so I have to wait until tomorrow for USPS to deliver it.  Stupid.  Stupid.  Stupid.  I'm banging my head on the wall.  I'm already a wreck, I don't know if I can last until tomorrow.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

kim said:


> My Kindle is now one city away! I could drive over there and pick it up in twenty minutes. But No! I didn't upgrade my shipping so I have to wait until tomorrow for USPS to deliver it. Stupid. Stupid. Stupid. I'm banging my head on the wall. I'm already a wreck, I don't know if I can last until tomorrow.


Kim we are all here to support you during the wait.  I remember waiting for mine, it is torture. I spent the majority of my time on Amazon. com, that was before Leslie helped me see the light & come over to this side.  Hang in there!

Linda


----------



## kim

USPS doesn't update their tracking info as readily as other delivery places and I'm not expecting it until tomorrow.  I'm sure they wont make any update until after it is delivered and yet I'm clicking the refresh button every 30 minutes.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Kim, I feel your pain.  Bibi was delivered last Friday, but the tracking was weird.  It never went to "out for delivery" just had "arrived" at the UPS facility then "DELIVERED" when it got to my house.  I was going CRAZY waiting for the "out for delivery" message!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kim said:


> My Kindle is now one city away! I could drive over there and pick it up in twenty minutes. But No! I didn't upgrade my shipping so I have to wait until tomorrow for USPS to deliver it. Stupid. Stupid. Stupid. I'm banging my head on the wall. I'm already a wreck, I don't know if I can last until tomorrow.


I went the free shipping route, and still got mine in about a week. Lucky me. Even luckier, I didn't really know the treat I was in for, so I could be patient. There was nobody around that could tell me (like this board) how great the Kindle was, point me toward free and bargain books or how to work all the neat little features. If I had been here reading, I would have chewed my fingernails down to my elbows, worrying and waiting.


----------



## Guest

On the last day of my wait..and on the actual day of delivery, I was a total mess.  Every sound was a UPS truck.  Every car that went by was a UPS truck.  Everytime my dogs barked( the don't bark much thank God) they were barking at a stealthy UPS delivery guy.

Going over night was a great decision on my part.  Going through all that for a week would have been very hard on me.


When you get yours, we'll all be here to celebrate with you.  

Oh one more thing...I have found the USPS notorious for inaccurate tracking.  My stuff almost always gets here earlier then what they say it will.


----------



## tessa

Did you hear that it's now 11 to 13 weeks for delivery.  


So if you want to but someone  a Valentine's day gift now is the time to order it.


----------



## Guest

> Availability: Usually ships within 11 to 13 weeks. Ships from and sold by Amazon.com. Gift-wrap available.


Oh my goodness!!! I thought my wait was bad. I don't care what the nay sayers say, looks like Kindle is here to stay.


----------



## SongbirdVB

tessa said:


> Did you hear that it's now 11 to 13 weeks for delivery.


Holy crud. I would be INSANE by the time it got here! Wow, did we ever pick the right time to order, huh Vampy and Kimblee? Is this the longest wait time ever, or was it longer when the Kindle was NEW-new?


----------



## Guest

Yes, we got in as good of a time as any. Right before the Oprah thing, it was only a 2-3 day wait. That was the lowest I ever saw it. Now it's at one of the highest I have ever seen.

Numfar! Do the Dance of Joy!


----------



## bkworm8it

Hi All, is it just me or does waiting feel like your waiting to go on a first date with a person you really really like. Stomach in knots, can't eat, barely slept this whole weekend just to go to work, still not eating or able to think of anything else! Its been soooo long since I've actually been on a date so I don't know if my recollection is right.

The bummer news is my Kindle is due to arrive around 11:30am at least that's when the UPS guy usually comes into my work (ok that's not the bummer) the bummer is I have two jobs and I actually have to work tonight so I'll only get a short lunch time (if the guy shows up at his usuall time- to play).

Man I hope my kindle likes me, is my makeup ok? what do you think of my outfit? I've changed it three times. Hows my hair <gggggggg>

ThesesaM


----------



## Guest

Is there something in your teeth or do they always look like that?  Just kidding.

What time zone are you in.  It's already after 1 here on the east coast.


----------



## bkworm8it

ooops I'd better go check my teeth!!! Thanks for the reminder.

I live on the Pacific coast. Pacific Northwest. So it's 10:10am here....It's a slow day so far due to the holiday coming up so not much to keep me busy or should I say focused so time will move faster.

TheresaM


----------



## Gertie Kindle

bkworm8it said:


> ooops I'd better go check my teeth!!! Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> I live on the Pacific coast. Pacific Northwest. So it's 10:10am here....It's a slow day so far due to the holiday coming up so not much to keep me busy or should I say focused so time will move faster.
> 
> TheresaM


This too shall pass. All things come to those who wait. A stitch in time saves nine. The quick brown fox ...

And whatever you do, don't weep tears of joy on your Kindle screen. Makes it hard to read.


----------



## bkworm8it

gertiekindle said:


> And whatever you do, don't weep tears of joy on your Kindle screen. Makes it hard to read.


Darn, I knew I forgot something.... waterproof mascara. Hmmm I guess black mudges on the kindle screen would be really bad!


----------



## Miss Molly

I sure am glad I ordered when I did! There's no way I could tolerate an 11-13 week wait for my Kindle... The 2-3 week wait is long enough!! I hope that it ships soon...
I tried upgrading to overnight shipping but the delivery estimates stayed the same so I changed it back again to the 2-day shipping. ::Sigh::


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I ordered the second day of the $100 off promotion.  It's a miracle I got mine as fast as I did, because I know they were flooded with so many Visa apps that Chase couldn't keep up.


----------



## love2read

Hi All,

I just read through this post and just want you all to know how great you are!!! I have been sitting hear laughing at all your stories! 

My delivery date isn't until Dec 16-19!!  

I'm already loosing sleep and all tied up in knots. When I woke up this morning and realized the shipping estimates changed to 11-13 weeks I thought I might throw up. I was so relieved to have ordered it just before bed last night! 

I feel like asking Amazon for a job on Kindle Assembly and quiting again after I grab the first one coming off the line!!!

I'm already checking my computer multiple times a day for miracle to happen and somehow my name got bumped up to the top of the list.

I did pay for one-day shipping! At least I did that right.

I like romance novels, mysteries, some histories and some biographies. I'm not really into sci-fi or horror stories. I'm a big baby where those kind of books are concerned.

I'm glad I purchased this Kindle on my own. I don't think I could wait for Christmas to receive it as a gift. 

I have already order a Christmas book to be downloaded as soon as it arrives and I can get the Whispernet turned on. I also have about 10 samples ready to download.

Next, I need to line up my Christmas list adding Kindle accessories. Now to decide which cover and skin I like best  

Lynn


----------



## tessa

it's been 12 hours since we heard for bkworm8it so I guess she got her kindle.


----------



## Marci

Hi, Lynn -

Love your call name.  Wish I could be creative in that way...

I'm glad you joined kindleboards! It's a pain    that the delivery date is so much longer now!  I ordered mine on October 31 and the estimation was Nov 21-28.  I paid a bit extra for 2-day shipping.  MK actually arrived on Nov 13, which was great because that was my birthday!  They do estimate on the longer side of things which I think is good.

My original intent was to buy *1* as a gift for my Dad.  Yet the more learned and read about the more I realized I'd really like one two.  So my brothers and I decided to pool our resources for one for Dad.  Then Oprah had her show, and I learned about the discount.  That did it, two were ordered.  I love the Kindle screen vs PDA, which one of my brothers is trying to convince is "good".  Ha, ha.  It's so shiny it glows in a lit room!

Anyway, make your way over to the Accessories board.  It is a great place to check out covers, kindle covers, skins, and tons of other stuff. I find new info all the time.  As they say over there, "Resistance is futile"  

Keep us posted on about your Kindle's journey home,

Marci


----------



## Marci

tessa said:


> it's been 12 hours since we heard for bkworm8it so I guess she got her kindle.


Yes, Bookworm, how are you doing 

Has it arrived? Are you going to be coming up for air soon to let us know so we don't get _too_ worried about you??


----------



## HappyGuy

Ok, I think I can help out here ...

Breathe in slowly through your nose ... slow six count, out through your mouth. That's it ... now close your eye ... good, good. And, in through your nose ... out through your mouth ... slowly ... that's it... and repeat as necessary. Go to your quiet place ... relax .... slowly ... slowly ...

I said slowly - this isn't Lamaze we're doing here, people.  

Ok, now repeat after me ... FearNot has had his Kindle for over a month, hahahahahahaha


----------



## chobitz

Well my situation is different. My parents ordered me one about 11 days ago to be shipped to my house so I can't check the status of my kindle   Hopefully they ordered in enough time to get here soon and I'm not one of the unlucky ones that have to wait 3 months!


----------



## Leslie

tessa said:


> it's been 12 hours since we heard for bkworm8it so I guess she got her kindle.


I love how people just sort of evaporate for a few hours or days when their Kindles arrive...

L


----------



## Leslie

Hi Lynn and chobitz....welcome. Glad to have you here! We'll help with the waiting, I promise!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

love2read said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just read through this post and just want you all to know how great you are!!! I have been sitting hear laughing at all your stories!
> 
> My delivery date isn't until Dec 16-19!!
> 
> I'm already loosing sleep and all tied up in knots. When I woke up this morning and realized the shipping estimates changed to 11-13 weeks I thought I might throw up. I was so relieved to have ordered it just before bed last night!
> 
> I feel like asking Amazon for a job on Kindle Assembly and quiting again after I grab the first one coming off the line!!!
> 
> I'm already checking my computer multiple times a day for miracle to happen and somehow my name got bumped up to the top of the list.
> 
> I did pay for one-day shipping! At least I did that right.
> 
> I like romance novels, mysteries, some histories and some biographies. I'm not really into sci-fi or horror stories. I'm a big baby where those kind of books are concerned.
> 
> I'm glad I purchased this Kindle on my own. I don't think I could wait for Christmas to receive it as a gift.
> 
> I have already order a Christmas book to be downloaded as soon as it arrives and I can get the Whispernet turned on. I also have about 10 samples ready to download.
> 
> Next, I need to line up my Christmas list adding Kindle accessories. Now to decide which cover and skin I like best
> 
> Lynn


Lynn, we can help you over in Accessories! and you can find a bunch of bargain books, including free ones, recommended in the Book Corner! You're going to be a Kindle expert by the time your Kindle gets here!

Betsy


----------



## Guest

chobitz said:


> Well my situation is different. My parents ordered me one about 11 days ago to be shipped to my house so I can't check the status of my kindle  Hopefully they ordered in enough time to get here soon and I'm not one of the unlucky ones that have to wait 3 months!


Ask them for the tracking number.. then you can follow it.


----------



## Guest

Leslie said:


> I love how people just sort of evaporate for a few hours or days when their Kindles arrive...
> 
> L


I was only gone for an hour and you all almost had a melt down


----------



## chobitz

Vampyre said:


> Ask them for the tracking number.. then you can follow it.


Great idea!


----------



## Guest

chobitz said:


> Great idea!


It happens on occasion..


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

love2read said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just read through this post and just want you all to know how great you are!!! I have been sitting hear laughing at all your stories!
> 
> My delivery date isn't until Dec 16-19!!
> 
> I'm already loosing sleep and all tied up in knots. When I woke up this morning and realized the shipping estimates changed to 11-13 weeks I thought I might throw up. I was so relieved to have ordered it just before bed last night!
> 
> I feel like asking Amazon for a job on Kindle Assembly and quiting again after I grab the first one coming off the line!!!
> 
> I'm already checking my computer multiple times a day for miracle to happen and somehow my name got bumped up to the top of the list.
> 
> I did pay for one-day shipping! At least I did that right.
> 
> I like romance novels, mysteries, some histories and some biographies. I'm not really into sci-fi or horror stories. I'm a big baby where those kind of books are concerned.
> 
> I'm glad I purchased this Kindle on my own. I don't think I could wait for Christmas to receive it as a gift.
> 
> I have already order a Christmas book to be downloaded as soon as it arrives and I can get the Whispernet turned on. I also have about 10 samples ready to download.
> 
> Next, I need to line up my Christmas list adding Kindle accessories. Now to decide which cover and skin I like best
> 
> Lynn


Hi Lynn, we are happy to have you with us. We all share a passion for reading and our Kindles. I can't think of a better place to spend time as you wait for the big arrival. You will get plenty of support here!

Linda


----------



## SongbirdVB

Vampyre is full of good ideas!

I'm glad I can haunt these boards while I'm at work, it gets me through until I can get back to reading!  Pretty sad that it's 8:20 and I can't wait until lunch.  Not so that I can eat, but so I can read!

I've always been a "reader" but since Friday I have really increased my reading time.  Bibi goes everywhere with me and I read whenever I have a minute to spare. I think this will go down as one of the best gifts of all time.  Hubby's going to have a hard time topping this one!


----------



## kim

*Its a girl! * My new Kindle finally arrived, she was a day early!

USPS has the worst tracking system. I found my bundle of joy left on my doorstep the night before her expected due date. USPS tracking was never updated to give me clue to where she was. The box truly is a thing of beauty, the cascading letters draw you in to find the words that may be hidden beneath the cover. I'll have to visit that other thread to post that I'll be keeping the pretty box forever.

When I ordered it, I was sure it was a girl, but when I opened the box I wasn't sure anymore. Maybe she's just a tomboy. I'm pretty sure she'll be dressed up in skins and covers soon, I hope she doesn't have any identity issues.

I was afraid to turn her on, it was around 20 degrees on the doorstep and some electronics don't like the cold. But I couldn't resist. She was smaller than I expected. She was heavier than I expected. There was less contrast on the page than I expected, but still so very easy to read. Easier to read in low light than I expected. Buying the book when I finished the sample was so easy, it was fun. I had read a lot about how easy it was to accidentally hit the page buttons, wow, nobody exaggerated that. I was constantly hitting those buttons. I'm still trying to figure out how to hold the little thing. I'm not sure if I like to read her nakie or dressed, I'll have to try both for a while. Reading one handed or no handed was so easy, not like those DTBs that always tried to flip pages by themselves or took two hands. It actually seems fairly secure in the cover, but I just don't trust that little tab thingy. The back button confused me when I accidentally hit it, wasn't sure how to return to my spot. You shouldn't let anybody else touch your kindle, they turn pages and it takes forever to find your spot again.

It's already near and dear to me, but it is an inanimate object, so I'm not sure if I'll name it. For now she'll just be Baby Girl Kindle.

The house hasn't been cleaned for Thanksgiving and I have a huge deadline for work, but I think I'll go read my Kindle.


----------



## SongbirdVB

kim said:


> *Its a girl! * My new Kindle finally arrived, she was a day early!


Congrats on the new addition to your family, Kim!

You'll find a comfortable position for holding her without hitting any buttons by accident. I leave Bibi dressed in her cover most, if not ALL, of the time and find the ledge on the left a great place to rest my thumb. Also, the elastic band does a great job of securing her in the open cover when I pull it up over the bottom right hand corner.

Again, congratulations and Happy Reading!!

Birdy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

WOO HOO Kim! Congratulations on the early, new arrival, what a nice surprise. Be sure and keep us posted on all accessories ordered.  

Happy Kindling!


----------



## bkworm8it

Yea Kim, congrats on your kindle arrival.

Sorry all, mine arrived yesterday and I forgot to post back on this thread. Then I had to get back to work and got to play with it for about 1/2 hour for lunch and had to go to work that evening. So didn't get to really look at it as much as I would like to. But tonight I'll have lots more time to spend with her. I'm still debating on downloading a book that I am currently reading DTB from the Library but just haven't pushed that button yet. So I guess I'll finish reading it in DTB form.

I really do like my kindle and its thinner than I thought i would be and I actually like the way it looks! The buttons work fine for me, I'm lucky to have long slender fingers, and fingernails help!

Happy Kindeling!!

TheresaM


----------



## Guest

YAY for Kim and Theresa! Two more happy Kindlers added to the ranks. If we could get every one in the world a working Kindle, there would be world peace. Everyone would be too happy to fight about anything!

I am very happy for the both of you.



> Vampyre is full of good ideas!


Well I am full of something...we can leave it at that. :0


----------



## kim

Thanks Vampy.  And thanks for the little hint the other day that USPS often delivers a day early!  It kept me hopeful. I was out there checking the bushes, good thing I don't have pinecones.


----------



## TM

I have a long wait... expected delivery: 2/13-2/25... 

I really hope it comes sooner than that, especially since I have a flight early 2/25 (way before UPS would get here)....


----------



## SongbirdVB

TM said:


> I have a long wait... expected delivery: 2/13-2/25...
> 
> I really hope it comes sooner than that, especially since I have a flight early 2/25 (way before UPS would get here)....


Well, it's no guarantee, but my estimated ship date was 11/28 to 12/3. I got my Kindle (next day shipping) on 11/21. I think that's pretty standard. But still... I feel for you, having to wait almost THREE MONTHS after the order date!  Waiting two weeks was hard enough!


----------



## TM

Thanks! The wait until January won't be too bad... since I had not planned on ordering it until after the holidays (I always get a bonus and was going to use that to get my the Kindle), so expected to get it sometime early January... then i saw the wait time and decided to order now. The wait will be a killer...

I am kicking myself for not ordering sooner.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Kim.... we're so happy for you.  Incredible experience, isn't it??!!!!??!!!!!  Keep us posted on how the two of you are doing!!  I just told my husband that you got your Kindle and he said, "I don't think I've ever seen you enjoy anything more than you have enjoyed your Kindle and the people you have "met" on the KindleBoards!!"  And.... he's absolutely right!
    TM.... it's a long wait but worth every minute of it.  I had to save 8 months to be able to order my Kindle but it was SOOO worth it!!  My advice is to spend your wait time here with us enjoying and learning from the discussions.  Makes the time go faster!  Also, you can spend time on websites like feedbooks.com and manybooks.com in case they have any free books (mostly classics) that you might be interested in.  I had about three dozen free books downloaded in the Kindle format and saved onto my computer and an SD memory card before my Kindle even arrived.  Lots of productive things you can do while you're waiting!!!  We'll be waiting with you......  welcome!!


----------



## kim

Yesterday I was here getting support from everybody and now I'll be on the other side encouraging all those still waiting.  Hang in there everybody.

I think I'm going through a metamorphosis!


----------



## PraiseGod13

"Metamorphosis"  -  what a great way to describe it, Kim!!!  Okay.... (trying not to be lame).... we start out as bookWORMS..... and come out as "reborn" Kindle butterflies......  we now have wings!!  Great image for all of you who are anxiously hoping to order the Oberon butterfly cover in the near future!!


----------



## bkworm8it

PraiseGod13 said:


> "Metamorphosis" - what a great way to describe it, Kim!!! Okay.... (trying not to be lame).... we start out as bookWORMS..... and come out as "reborn" Kindle butterflies...... we now have wings!! Great image for all of you who are anxiously hoping to order the Oberon butterfly cover in the near future!!


Does that mean I need to change my name from Bkworm8it to kindle8it since I finally received my Kindle??


----------



## PraiseGod13

Not at all.... it reminds us all where we started this journey.....  I told my husband this afternoon that I just find it so amazing that in my lifetime I've gone from the young girl walking to her neighborhood library to an adult with her Kindle......  what a journey!!!


----------



## SongbirdVB

PraiseGod13 said:


> Not at all.... it reminds us all where we started this journey..... I told my husband this afternoon that I just find it so amazing that in my lifetime I've gone from the young girl walking to her neighborhood library to an adult with her Kindle...... what a journey!!!


Yes, PG13. You no longer have to walk to the library... you can take the library for a walk!

Gotta love it.

G'night all, off to read to my heart's content!


----------



## Miss Molly

WOO-HOO!!! It's shipping soon!

I REALLY wish that Amazon.com could send a text message to your phone when your packages ship - that way I could find out whether I am at my computer or not!


----------



## Miss Molly

love2read said:


> My delivery date isn't until Dec 16-19!!


It sounds like we are all pregnant! LOL


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Miss Molly said:


> It sounds like we are all pregnant! LOL


We've certainly been through labor pains with each other.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Miss Molly said:


> WOO-HOO!!! It's shipping soon!
> 
> I REALLY wish that Amazon.com could send a text message to your phone when your packages ship - that way I could find out whether I am at my computer or not!


Great news Miss Molly! Keep us posted.

Linda


----------



## katiekat1066

Well, I'm learning a lesson here about not whining.  I promise not to whine anymore, I've found out that it could be a lot worse.  I'm really sorry y'all's ship dates have gotten bumped!  I don't know what I'd do if mine were to suddenly do that, probably scream and shout and be a total bear.  

Katiekat


----------



## EyeMc

OK, I'm in.

Officially "expecting" 

Jim


----------



## Guest

Miss Molly said:


> It sounds like we are all pregnant! LOL


Here's to a premature arrival for all of you.

Glad you found yours Kim.


----------



## Marci

kim said:


> *Its a girl! * My new Kindle finally arrived, she was a day early!
> 
> USPS has the worst tracking system. I found my bundle of joy left on my doorstep the night before her expected due date. USPS tracking was never updated to give me clue to where she was. The box truly is a thing of beauty, the cascading letters draw you in to find the words that may be hidden beneath the cover. I'll have to visit that other thread to post that I'll be keeping the pretty box forever.
> 
> When I ordered it, I was sure it was a girl, but when I opened the box I wasn't sure anymore. Maybe she's just a tomboy. I'm pretty sure she'll be dressed up in skins and covers soon, I hope she doesn't have any identity issues.
> 
> I was afraid to turn her on, it was around 20 degrees on the doorstep and some electronics don't like the cold. But I couldn't resist. She was smaller than I expected. She was heavier than I expected. There was less contrast on the page than I expected, but still so very easy to read. Easier to read in low light than I expected. Buying the book when I finished the sample was so easy, it was fun. I had read a lot about how easy it was to accidentally hit the page buttons, wow, nobody exaggerated that. I was constantly hitting those buttons. I'm still trying to figure out how to hold the little thing. I'm not sure if I like to read her nakie or dressed, I'll have to try both for a while. Reading one handed or no handed was so easy, not like those DTBs that always tried to flip pages by themselves or took two hands. It actually seems fairly secure in the cover, but I just don't trust that little tab thingy. The back button confused me when I accidentally hit it, wasn't sure how to return to my spot. You shouldn't let anybody else touch your kindle, they turn pages and it takes forever to find your spot again.
> 
> It's already near and dear to me, but it is an inanimate object, so I'm not sure if I'll name it. For now she'll just be Baby Girl Kindle.
> 
> The house hasn't been cleaned for Thanksgiving and I have a huge deadline for work, but I think I'll go read my Kindle.


**** YEAH!! *****

New Kindle arrival! Save and sound and being loved. Keep us posted as your Kindle love grows 

Marci


----------



## Marci

Vampyre said:


> YAY for Kim and Theresa! Two more happy Kindlers added to the ranks. If we could get every one in the world a working Kindle, there would be world peace. Everyone would be too happy to fight about anything!
> 
> I am very happy for the both of you.


What he said! Yeah, Theresa - glad the Kindle arrived and you've had a chance to use it a bit. You will hit that click to send button much sooner than you ever expect 

Marci


----------



## Marci

bkworm8it said:


> Does that mean I need to change my name from Bkworm8it to kindle8it since I finally received my Kindle??


Laughing! out loud ... Great post 

Marci


----------



## bkworm8it

Thanks Marci, every so often I get one LOL


----------



## Angela

Congrats Bookworm and Kim!! I know you must be so excited! Have fun!


----------



## katiekat1066

I JUST UPDATED TO SHIPPING SOON!!!!!!!!!
OMG if they ship today I'll get it FRIDAY!
OK, I'm done freaking out, everybody cross your fingers for me please.

<does happy dance>

Katiekat


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

katiekat1066 said:


> I JUST UPDATED TO SHIPPING SOON!!!!!!!!!
> OMG if they ship today I'll get it FRIDAY!
> OK, I'm done freaking out, everybody cross your fingers for me please.
> 
> <does happy dance>
> 
> Katiekat


Oh Happy day Katiekat! I am very excited for you. *fingers crossed* I hope my daughter's computer is working in the woods where I will be all weekend. I will go through withdrawals if I can't check the boards for 3 days.  

Linda


----------



## SongbirdVB

YAYYYYYY!!!!  Katiekat that's fantastic.

You got one day shipping, right?  That's the best 18 or 19 dollars I've spent in a long time.  I dont' think I could've waited another day.  LOL!


----------



## luvmy4brats

KatieKat that's wonderful!

I just got the shipping soon update too! I'm so excited. 

It's for my mom, but I need to get it ready for her. She doesn't have access to whispernet where she lives (northern Nevada), and she's hopeless on a computer, so I'll be transferring tons of books so she'll wake up to a whole library come Christmas morning. I'm going to dress it up in a skin and a new Koat, add in screensavers of the grandkids and have the kids each write letters to her that will be at the top of her reading list. 

I'm glad I'm getting this earlier than estimated, it's going to take me a bit to set this up.


----------



## Guest

Congrats KatieKat.

You are the best daughter, luvmy4brats, I am sure your mom will appreciate all your hard work.


----------



## kim

luvmy4brats said:


> It's for my mom, but I need to get it ready for her. She doesn't have access to whispernet where she lives (northern Nevada), and she's hopeless on a computer, so I'll be transferring tons of books so she'll wake up to a whole library come Christmas morning. I'm going to dress it up in a skin and a new Koat, add in screensavers of the grandkids and have the kids each write letters to her that will be at the top of her reading list.


That is so sweet! I love how you are going to dress it up and personalize it for your mom. The screen savers and letters are such a wonderful touch. If I was your mom, I'ld cry when I opened that gift. Fantastic idea!

KatieKat & LoveMy4: Congrats! Keep hitting that refresh button, tracking numbers are our friend.


----------



## Guest

This is very exciting. I am so happy for the both of you.  Don't let that "Shipping soon" thing drive you nuts like it nearly did me.  I watched for over 12 hours.  It did ship thqat day but not until after 10Pm.  I still got it the next day though.

I am pretty sure both of you will have your Kindles Friday.  Then the real fun can begin.


----------



## bkworm8it

katiekat1066 said:


> I JUST UPDATED TO SHIPPING SOON!!!!!!!!!
> OMG if they ship today I'll get it FRIDAY!
> OK, I'm done freaking out, everybody cross your fingers for me please.
> 
> <does happy dance>
> 
> Katiekat


Yiiipeee Katiekat but I don't think your done freaking out LOL.. Wait tell it says shipped... then the day you are waiting for arrival....then when it arrives....when you open the box.... when you see it the first time.....Then maybe just maybe you'll stop freaking out and remember to breath!!! <gggggggg>

LoveMy4: I'm excited for you too! keep us posted!

TheresaM


----------



## chynared21

luvmy4brats said:


> KatieKat that's wonderful!
> 
> I just got the shipping soon update too! I'm so excited.
> 
> It's for my mom, but I need to get it ready for her. She doesn't have access to whispernet where she lives (northern Nevada), and she's hopeless on a computer, so I'll be transferring tons of books so she'll wake up to a whole library come Christmas morning. I'm going to dress it up in a skin and a new Koat, add in screensavers of the grandkids and have the kids each write letters to her that will be at the top of her reading list.
> 
> I'm glad I'm getting this earlier than estimated, it's going to take me a bit to set this up.


*Awesome news girls!!!

luv....what a wonderful present for your mom and I love that you're going to load it up and personalize it for her. I bet that she'll just love it!!!*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

katiekat1066 said:


> I JUST UPDATED TO SHIPPING SOON!!!!!!!!!
> OMG if they ship today I'll get it FRIDAY!
> OK, I'm done freaking out, everybody cross your fingers for me please.
> 
> <does happy dance>
> 
> Katiekat


Congratulations, Katiekat! We're on Kindlewatch with you!!!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

luvmy4brats said:


> KatieKat that's wonderful!
> 
> I just got the shipping soon update too! I'm so excited.
> 
> It's for my mom, but I need to get it ready for her. She doesn't have access to whispernet where she lives (northern Nevada), and she's hopeless on a computer, so I'll be transferring tons of books so she'll wake up to a whole library come Christmas morning. I'm going to dress it up in a skin and a new Koat, add in screensavers of the grandkids and have the kids each write letters to her that will be at the top of her reading list.
> 
> I'm glad I'm getting this earlier than estimated, it's going to take me a bit to set this up.


What a wonderful gift!! I love the idea of the letters... (and of course we completely approve of the skin and the KindleKoat!!!)

Keep us posted. Love Kindlewatch!!!

Betsy


----------



## katiekat1066

IT SHIPPED TODAY
Thanks everyone! My baby should be here on Friday - I have to work but the SO has the day off, I'm making him bring it to me at work when it gets in.  Only accessory that hasn't come in yet is my booklight, and judging by the ship date, it'll probably come on Friday too!!! 
ACK Why do we have to have dumb old Thanksgiving? Just an excuse for the UPS guy not to bring me my Kindle! 

Katiekat


----------



## TM

LOL Katie! 

Congrats!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

katiekat1066 said:


> IT SHIPPED TODAY
> Thanks everyone! My baby should be here on Friday - I have to work but the SO has the day off, I'm making him bring it to me at work when it gets in.  Only accessory that hasn't come in yet is my booklight, and judging by the ship date, it'll probably come on Friday too!!!
> ACK Why do we have to have dumb old Thanksgiving? Just an excuse for the UPS guy not to bring me my Kindle!
> 
> Katiekat


That's the attitude!!! The heck with holidays, we want our Kindles!!!! The nice thing is once you get your Kindle, you'll be able to get instant gratification with Whispernet! (Although as you accessorize, you'll still be stalking the UPS guy).

Betsy


----------



## Miss Molly

Mine said "shipping soon" yesterday, and all day today.... then finally shipped around 5:30pm today!! Yay!
However - in the confirmation e-mail from amazon.com it said the estimated delivery date for my Kindle is Dec. 2nd, and an order that I placed yesterday also shipped today (about half an hour AFTER my Kindle) is estimated to arrive on Dec. 1st........ (same shipping speed for both packages). I don't get it... UGH.


----------



## TM

Maybe they are in different wharehouses?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Miss Molly said:


> Mine said "shipping soon" yesterday, and all day today.... then finally shipped around 5:30pm today!! Yay!
> However - in the confirmation e-mail from amazon.com it said the estimated delivery date for my Kindle is Dec. 2nd, and an order that I placed yesterday also shipped today (about half an hour AFTER my Kindle) is estimated to arrive on Dec. 1st........ (same shipping speed for both packages). I don't get it... UGH.


Have you checked the tracking? Sometimes the electronic shipping information is posted before it is physically shipped. If you go to the tracking data, it'll tell you when it actually gets on the road.

Betsy


----------



## Miss Molly

TM said:


> Maybe they are in different wharehouses?


Yea I was thinking that, but since I chose 2-day shipping for both and they shipped the same day, they should arrive the same day right? And it can't be the time they shipped because the one that shipped first is the one estimated to arrive second. Hmm.... I will just have to wait and see what happens...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Miss Molly said:


> Yea I was thinking that, but since I chose 2-day shipping for both and they shipped the same day, they should arrive the same day right? And it can't be the time they shipped because the one that shipped first is the one estimated to arrive second. Hmm.... I will just have to wait and see what happens...


Have you gone to the check your order page and seen if there is tracking information?

Betsy


----------



## Miss Molly

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Have you checked the tracking? Sometimes the electronic shipping information is posted before it is physically shipped. If you go to the tracking data, it'll tell you when it actually gets on the road.
> 
> Betsy


You bet I did! Haha - I couldn't keep away. Nothing is there yet, just that "billing information received" - but I will be watching it like a hawk!!!

And yes, I did go to amazon.com and track it there too - both say the same thing, that they have "left seller" and are "in transit".


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Miss Molly said:


> You bet I did! Haha - I couldn't keep away. Nothing is there yet, just that "billing information received" - but I will be watching it like a hawk!!!
> 
> And yes, I did go to amazon.com and track it there too - both say the same thing, they they have "left seller" and are "in transit".


There you go, that just means the paperwork is done. Keep checking...

Betsy


----------



## katiekat1066

Finally got my confirmation e-mail!  Must have just missed it the last time I checked before going to bed.  Definitely says that it should be here on Friday, YAY!  The best $19 I ever spent was for 1 day shipping.  My poor baby is stuck in Louisville, KY.  Now I'll have to restrain myself from obsessively checking the tracking over and over.  Good thing I've got a new game to play today!  I'm heading over to the book discussions so that I can buy some books for her today to have waiting for her.
What would I have done without y'all??  I'm so glad I found this place!

Katiekat


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Two Kindles on the way ... KatieKat and Miss Molly.  As you're obsessively checking the tracking, we'll be obsessively watching for your posts.


----------



## Guest

Having Kindles inbound is a wonderful thing.  The on thing better, Kindles delivered.  I do believe I'd call in sick if I had to work on delivery day.    Declaring a family emergency would also be a viable option.

All you should have to say is, "Boss, I need tomorrow off.  My Kindle is coming!"

"Oh, really?!  No problem, I understand. Congratulations."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kindlewatch is on, hooray!!!!

Keep us posted...where is your Kindle now?  (You know you're checking, LOL!)

Betsy


----------



## joeperry97

If today wasn't a holiday I would have my Kindle today. But I can wait another day. I've already got fedex set up to text my phone all the delivery updates. How sad am I?


----------



## katiekat1066

I'd LIKE to take Friday off, but it is a Mandatory Work Day for those of us in accounting.  Those idiots decided that the day after Thanksgiving, being the last day of November is the end of our fiscal year.  Not that I have much to do, OUR department is actually ahead for a change.  At least my SO is going to be home and can bring it to me when it gets here!  That is, assuming that UPS delivers relatively early.  I told the SO that we can't leave for our weekend trip until it is in that door.  Oh, I am so excited about this!

Katiekat


----------



## Guest

You have every right to be excited.  This is one of the coolest things you have ever gotten.  I know it's one of the coolest thing I've ever bought.  

When mine came, I started charging it right away.  Then I turned on Whispernet and made sure all my books were downloaded.  Once that's done,  you'll be ready for your trip.    

Don't forget to turn WN off once you're done with the Downloading.  It really sucks the battery down fast.

Oh and don't forget to post a quick note about it's arrival before you go,


----------



## Gertie Kindle

joeperry97 said:


> If today wasn't a holiday I would have my Kindle today. But I can wait another day. I've already got fedex set up to text my phone all the delivery updates. How sad am I?


I didn't know you could do that. That might just cut down on all the nail-biting. Pretty cool!

You're on the right track and in the right place. Kindle obsession is not only allowed here, it's mandatory.


----------



## katiekat1066

Woo Hoo!  As I speak (type) my darling Kindle is winging its way from Louisville KY to me - it left there at 4:31 precisely according to the departure scan.  I hope this doesn't delay the delivery - I'd hate to have to go kill someone.  Thankfully, the depot is near the airport which is near here.
Its a good thing that obsession is required, I seem to have it bad!  
  OMG I'm STILL so excited.  I'll have to write down the dang tracking number so that I can look it up at work - that counts as semi-legal use of the internet on a work machine.  Only semi because its not a work-related package.  One of the ladies at work has a computer that connects via one of those cellphone card thingies, but she's going to be out today, so no delivery post until I get home - sorry! 

Katiekat

(Yes I added the bar a little early - they charged my cc, that counts as owning to me! )


----------



## Guest

All righty then, today is the last delivery day of the month.  This should be exciting.  I'll be looking forward to seeing how today pans out for you katiekat.  Friday delivery is good.  Unless you have to work on the weekends, you have the next 2 days to become acquainted with your Kindle.

Grab your snacks, put the phone within easy reach, curl up and get to kindling tonight.


----------



## Dori

I hope it comes, I hope it comes, I hope it comes  TODAY!


----------



## Guest

It will be.


----------



## katiekat1066

Thanks, Vampy!  She's officially landed and delivered from the airport to the delivery depot. (Yes, I'm obsessively watching the tracking.)  With luck, they'll hit here before hitting downtown, we're right on the way!  My darling SO will bring her too me immediately, that wonderful man!
I get to spend the weekend showing her off to others, we're having our Thanksgiving tomorrow at our friend's house - only problem is, its so far into the mountains, no cell phones, no whispernet!  But I think everyone will be drooling anyway   I'll download my Amazon purchases as soon as she gets here and download the others on the trip to my friend's tonight.
I don't want to go to work!  I want to stay here and wait for my baby!

Katiekat


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

katiekat1066 said:


> (Yes I added the bar a little early - they charged my cc, that counts as owning to me! )


Not early at all, once your card is charged, it is definitely appropriate to change your user bar!

Woohoo Kindlewatch!!!!

Keep us posted, Katiekat!

Betsy


----------



## Guest

> Yes I added the bar a little early - they charged my cc, that counts as owning to me! )


I did the exact same thing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

KatieKat, I can't imagine how you are even able to sit at your desk, much less work when you know your Kindle is on the road to you.


----------



## Guest

Really.  I remember how I was last week.  I was worse than a chipmonk on chrystal meth.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Vampyre said:


> Really. I remember how I was last week. I was worse than a chipmonk on chrystal meth.


LOL! And accurate too!










Betsy


----------



## Guest

He looks like he even has a little Kindle in his paw.


----------



## TM

Congrats Katiekat...


----------



## Guest

I guess you're still at work...Looking forward to a progress report.


----------



## katiekat1066

IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE

Just a quick note, I'll be hitting the road as soon as I get home. You're right, I've been like a jack-in-the-box all day at work, calling my SO, "Is it here, yet?" about 10 times then, he called, he was outside with it!!!!!!!! I'm trying to get SOMETHING done here, but all I can do is look at it and pat it to make sure it is really here. I can't wait to get her all dressed up - but she'll be nekkid for the weekend, no time to skin her tonight. Oh, I'm still so excited!!!!!
Thanks for all the support! Y'all are the BEST!

Katiekat


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations, Katie! Enjoy the first few hours....so exciting for that first Whispernet download.

L


----------



## Anne

katiekat1066 said:


> IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE
> 
> Just a quick note, I'll be hitting the road as soon as I get home. You're right, I've been like a jack-in-the-box all day at work, calling my SO, "Is it here, yet?" about 10 times then, he called, he was outside with it!!!!!!!! I'm trying to get SOMETHING done here, but all I can do is look at it and pat it to make sure it is really here. I can't wait to get her all dressed up - but she'll be nekkid for the weekend, no time to skin her tonight. Oh, I'm still so excited!!!!!
> Thanks for all the support! Y'all are the BEST!
> 
> Katiekat


I glad your Kindle it finally there  Enjoy


----------



## Dori

Congratulations.


----------



## TM

I am so happy for you


----------



## Guest

i hope she got it charged up.  Do they make a cigarette lighter charger adapter thing?


----------



## TM

Vampyre said:


> i hope she got it charged up. Do they make a cigarette lighter charger adapter thing?


yeah they do. I saw one for sale the other day at Amazon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

TM said:


> yeah they do. I saw one for sale the other day at Amazon.


I saw it too. That will be a good thing to buy with all the gift cards I'm sure to get for Christmas. Luckily I have two charger outlets in my car. My grandson uses one for his DS and then I can use the other for Little Gertie.


----------



## JoAnn

I have been on this message board for the last several hours...reading reading reading .... and getting more excited about the arrival of my Kindle with each post that I read.  I ordered mine on 11/10 and the arrival date is December 1.  This is one time that I regret not opting for the 1 day shipping.  I received the skin I ordered for my Kindle about 1 1/2 weeks ago....I have printed off and read the whole Kindle manual....I have 2 books ready to be "whispered" to my Kindle....all I need now is my Kindle.  I love hearing how everyone is so excited awaiting the arrival of their Kindle...and have to admit I have even signed up for email updates on the tracking of my Kindle but I still go to the web site...hoping to see an update on its whereabouts!!!  I just can't wait!!


----------



## Dori

Hope it arrives very soon.  This is a good place to learn all things Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

katiekat1066 said:


> IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE
> 
> Just a quick note, I'll be hitting the road as soon as I get home. You're right, I've been like a jack-in-the-box all day at work, calling my SO, "Is it here, yet?" about 10 times then, he called, he was outside with it!!!!!!!! I'm trying to get SOMETHING done here, but all I can do is look at it and pat it to make sure it is really here. I can't wait to get her all dressed up - but she'll be nekkid for the weekend, no time to skin her tonight. Oh, I'm still so excited!!!!!
> Thanks for all the support! Y'all are the BEST!
> 
> Katiekat


Hooray, Katiekat, have a good trip!! Write!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

JoAnn said:


> I have been on this message board for the last several hours...reading reading reading .... and getting more excited about the arrival of my Kindle with each post that I read. I ordered mine on 11/10 and the arrival date is December 1. This is one time that I regret not opting for the 1 day shipping. I received the skin I ordered for my Kindle about 1 1/2 weeks ago....I have printed off and read the whole Kindle manual....I have 2 books ready to be "whispered" to my Kindle....all I need now is my Kindle. I love hearing how everyone is so excited awaiting the arrival of their Kindle...and have to admit I have even signed up for email updates on the tracking of my Kindle but I still go to the web site...hoping to see an update on its whereabouts!!! I just can't wait!!


JoAnn we'll all be on Kindlewatch with you on the 1st! Wahoo!

Betsy


----------



## Beth

I'm completely hyperventilating over here.

I ordered my baby on 11/19. It originally said it would ship by 12/15ish.

I just checked - my status is now saying "ships between 11/24 and *March 16, 2009*"!!!!!!!!

WTF WTF WTF WTF?!

Anyone else in this boat? I emailed customer service in hopes of getting a better answer.  *cries*


----------



## MonaSW

{{{Beth}}} Hopefully it's a glitch.


----------



## Guest

OH MY!  That is quite a window there.  Hopefully the CS people can give you a narrower time frame that is sooner than later.


----------



## Atunah

Beth, I ordered mine on the 20th and had a 16-18 of December delivery date. Then they just changed it to 13-24 of February. I have no idea why I was bumped back, but I checked and it still says February on my page. I am afraid to keep looking now. I was so upset as I thought I would get mine before Christmas and had to hold off ordering because I had to save the money up first. 

I am starting to worry that we all will be bumped back even further. Something is not coming along in production it seems like. Maybe batteries?


----------



## Beth

Atunah - what area of the country do you live in?  I'm in MA.  Wondering if it's because of where we live?

I'm going to be hellah pissed if I don't get it until March....


----------



## Atunah

I am in Texas. I am still very upset too that they bumped me back. I saw others that ordered the same day I did and they still have their December ship date. I don't think there is anything to be done, if they out they are out. I wonder if they put some that had defective Kindles into the line and so some of us were the unlucky ones. I was so looking forward to getting it. Its long way out now.


----------



## Leslie

Atunah said:


> I am starting to worry that we all will be bumped back even further. Something is not coming along in production it seems like. Maybe batteries?


From what I read in the previous big backlog (winter/spring 0, the bottleneck is the eInk screen.

L


----------



## Atunah

Hmm, interesting. Maybe because of the other e readers with E ink that have been hitting the market? Hey, Sony bought all the EInk


----------



## Leslie

Atunah said:


> Hmm, interesting. Maybe because of the other e readers with E ink that have been hitting the market? Hey, Sony bought all the EInk


Apparently there are two companies in the world that make the eInk screens. Amazon contracts with one of them and is 70% of their business. That's what I have heard.

L


----------



## Guest

When the eink get's to $120.00 a barrel, we're gonna be in some trouble.


----------



## Leslie

Vampyre said:


> When the eink get's to $120.00 a barrel, we're gonna be in some trouble.


Yeah, really.

L


----------



## chobitz

*sigh* My kindle delivery date was pushed back by amazon! 
Now it says december 15-16th! 
I'm going crazy waiting.


----------



## katiekat1066

Finally had a chance to have some quiet, unhurried quality time with my baby!  Dang booklight hasn't come yet, so no kindling in the car, but she has a full charge thanks to my Igo charger which DID come in time.  Yep, got my first download via Whispernet, uploaded all my already owned and new free books to my SD card, and generally played around.
Thanks again for all the kind wishes!

Katiekat


----------



## Angela

Congrats KatieKat!! Enjoy your weekend with your new "baby!"


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I feel so bad for all of you that have to wait so long.  I bought during the $100 off promotion and could have been in the same boat as you; stuck in a backlog.  For once in my life, I got lucky and had my Kindle in about a week.  

I know the wait is no fun, but once you have Kindle in your hands, you'll feel like you've been friends all your life.


----------



## Miss Molly

This is what the tracking center of amazon.com says for my Kindle:
Date                  Time          Location  Event Details
November 26, 2008 05:51:50 PM US         Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit

This is what the tracking center says for my other order, which shipped half an hour AFTER my Kindle:
Date                  Time          Location                  Event Details
November 29, 2008 11:18:00 AM CHELMSFORD MA US Arrival Scan
November 28, 2008 04:39:00 PM LOUISVILLE KY US Departure Scan
November 28, 2008 01:28:00 PM LOUISVILLE KY US Shipment received by carrier
November 26, 2008 06:19:58 PM US                       Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit

So frustrating.... especially since both shipped the same day, and both have 2-day shipping.... (they are estimated to arrive different days for some reason).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sometimes the tracking information is entered into the system early.... it may have been scanned but not put on the truck yet.  Not supposed to happen, but it does.  We had a substitute UPS driver who sat on a corner and scanned a bunch of his items at once as delivered.  I was watching the tracking and it said "delivered."  I searched the whole front yard and was on the phone to UPS when it finally arrived.  UPS called back to do customer quality check and weren't happy when I told them what he had said he had done.

Betsy


----------



## Angela

Hang in there Miss Molly at least you know it is on its way!


----------



## Guest

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sometimes the tracking information is entered into the system early.... it may have been scanned but not put on the truck yet. Not supposed to happen, but it does. We had a substitute UPS driver who sat on a corner and scanned a bunch of his items at once as delivered. I was watching the tracking and it said "delivered." I searched the whole front yard and was on the phone to UPS when it finally arrived. UPS called back to do customer quality check and weren't happy when I told them what he had said he had done.
> 
> Betsy


That would be very upsetting...I have had a couple things get stolen and wouldn't like to go through that.

someone stole a boxed set of Harry Potter from my mail box and some dogs ran off with a package from hickory farms.


----------



## Miss Molly

Angela said:


> Hang in there Miss Molly at least you know it is on its way!


I'm trying! ::sigh::


----------



## Miss Molly

Vampyre said:


> That would be very upsetting...I have had a couple things get stolen and wouldn't like to go through that.
> 
> someone stole a boxed set of Harry Potter from my mail box and some dogs ran off with a package from hickory farms.


Oh no, now I'm worried! I just remembered that sometimes UPS delivers packages to my MAILBOX, sitting on the top of the wooden post, and not to my back porch (which upsets me)!!! My mom had a package go missing because of that.... Great, now I'm going to be worried until it is here in my hands.... UGH


----------



## Guest

ooops shoulda kept that story to myself...

Da Truck da truuuuuuck!!!


----------



## Miss Molly

Haha, that would be me but unfortunately I work tomorrow and Tuesday...  I hope _someone_ will be here to watch for me!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

For all of you waiting on the big arrival, hang in there! We are here for support, we were all in your shoes at one time. The waiting for me was definitely the most difficult time but I hung out on Amazon prior to coming to the other side thanks to Leslie. If you gotta be waiting what a great place to be!   You will know much more about your Kindle, have a list of books or already ordered them and know what is hot in accessories.


----------



## Anne

Miss Molly said:


> Oh no, now I'm worried! I just remembered that sometimes UPS delivers packages to my MAILBOX, sitting on the top of the wooden post, and not to my back porch (which upsets me)!!! My mom had a package go missing because of that.... Great, now I'm going to be worried until it is here in my hands.... UGH


Your Kindle will be here soon. Let us know when it arrives. I hope they deliver it to the back porch


----------



## pickychicky

*Trixie is HERE!!!*

In a miracle, so is her Tree of Life Oberon cover.

OK - deep breath, going to open and explore... back tonight (it'll take that long I'm sure!)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

OMG congratulations pickychick. Was this a surprise or were you expecting delivery today? Enjoy your day with Trixie and we *will* be waiting for a post tonight. Oh happy day for you, your Kindle and her koat!


----------



## cdillon23

My husband is getting me a Kindle for Christmas, well kinda, he ordered it yesterday and the delivery estimate is sometime between feb and march. So anxious to get it, but trying to not think about it to much  I'm not going to read a book until my Kindle gets here!


----------



## Guest

pickychicky said:


> *Trixie is HERE!!!*
> 
> In a miracle, so is her Tree of Life Oberon cover.
> 
> OK - deep breath, going to open and explore... back tonight (it'll take that long I'm sure!)


Congrats, PickyChick.

Come back and tell us how wonderful she is.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome Cdillon! We are happy to have you join us. If you are waiting on your kindle this is the place for you. Many good Kindle tips, book reccommendations, bargain books and accessories. Congrats on your first post. Please go to Intro/Welcome forum and introduce yourself. We'd like to know where you're from, what type of books you enjoy and anything else you want to share with us. We are all Kindleholics. We provide great support to all those waiting for delivery.


----------



## TM

Congrats PickyChick!

cdillion - I tired that (not reading until mine ever arrives), didn't work. I even ended up buying a couple DTBs


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

cdillon23 said:


> My husband is getting me a Kindle for Christmas, well kinda, he ordered it yesterday and the delivery estimate is sometime between feb and march. So anxious to get it, but trying to not think about it to much  I'm not going to read a book until my Kindle gets here!


Welcome CDillon! Great to have you here, congratulations on being an expectant Kindler! As you can tell, we love being on Kindlewatch here. Be sure to check out the Book Corner, lots of good free and bargain book recommendations, as well as our members' favorite books. Be sure to go over to Introductions and tell us a bit about yourself. And you might want to go over to Accessories to look for gift ideas for your Kindle. Tips & Tricks, Let's Talk Kindle, you'll be an expert by the time your baby arrives!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

pickychicky said:


> *Trixie is HERE!!!*
> 
> In a miracle, so is her Tree of Life Oberon cover.
> 
> OK - deep breath, going to open and explore... back tonight (it'll take that long I'm sure!)


Congrats, Pickychicky, how exciting!!!! And her cover too. Can't wait to hear back from you!

Betsy


----------



## Micdiddy

Sing with me everybody!

"Tomorrow! Tomorrow! A Kindle, Tomorrow! You're only a DAAAAAAAYYYYY AAAAAWwAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY!"


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congrats Micdiddy! We are all on Kindle watch with you. How exciting!


----------



## Micdiddy

I just want to thank everyone for their support. I don't think I could have handled the wait without you guys. All my live friends thought I was going crazy "Kindle this and Kindle that" but you guys were there for me, and share in my enthusiasm!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pickychicky, that's great news and you got your cover at the same time.  Baby pickychicky, until you give your Kindle a name, is going to be so happy with her new coat.

cdillion, don't torture yourself.  Read a few DTB's to help pass the time.  

Ah, McDiddy, keep checking back tomorrow so we know when you get it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Micdiddy said:


> Sing with me everybody!


"Tomorrow! Tomorrow! A Kindle, Tomorrow! You're only a DAAAAAAAYYYYY AAAAAWwAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY!"


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Micdiddy we've all been there. My family, friends and coworkers would roll their eyes initially.   Now when they see me coming they go the other way. The only people that share my Kindle enthusiasm are here on the boards. One of the many reasons I spend so much time here.


----------



## JoAnn

OH NO!!  Delivery was supposed to be today...but no Kindle - sooooo I called the post office - wahhhhhh *crying* The estimated date is now the 4th - why didn't I pay for 1 day shipping??


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Cdillon: now is _absolutely _the time to read all the paper books you have that you haven't ever gotten too because once you have the Kindle you'll be even _less _inclined to go back to paper.

Ann


----------



## Guest

pickychicky said:


> *Trixie is HERE!!!*
> 
> In a miracle, so is her Tree of Life Oberon cover.
> 
> OK - deep breath, going to open and explore... back tonight (it'll take that long I'm sure!)


Happy Dance for you and your new Kindle! No TV tonight, if you are like I was. It will be all about inspecting and exploring your Kindle. I wanted to make sure everything worked before I got too attached to it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JoAnn said:


> OH NO!! Delivery was supposed to be today...but no Kindle - sooooo I called the post office - wahhhhhh *crying* The estimated date is now the 4th - why didn't I pay for 1 day shipping??


Ooh, a three-day delay. That hurts. Did they say why?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

JoAnn said:


> OH NO!! Delivery was supposed to be today...but no Kindle - sooooo I called the post office - wahhhhhh *crying* The estimated date is now the 4th - why didn't I pay for 1 day shipping??


What a bummer! Keep browsing Kindleboards and the 4th will be here before you know it.


----------



## Micdiddy

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Micdiddy we've all been there. My family, friends and coworkers would roll their eyes initially.  Now when they see me coming they go the other way. The only people that share my Kindle enthusiasm are here on the boards. One of the many reasons I spend so much time here.


Soon my only friends will be those who own a Kindle. They are the only ones who truly understand me, I could have a superficial cordial friendship with anyone else.


----------



## Micdiddy

JoAnn said:


> OH NO!! Delivery was supposed to be today...but no Kindle - sooooo I called the post office - wahhhhhh *crying* The estimated date is now the 4th - why didn't I pay for 1 day shipping??


Oh No!

See as my parents are paying for it, and I saved them money getting a refurb, I did go ahead and get one-day shipping, but ordered it to late on Saturday for it to be shipped, so it beeter be in the air today and in my mailbox tomorrow!


----------



## Micdiddy

I hate to make this thread all about me, but right now I have to post this straight from Amazon:
"Shipment #1: Shipped on December 1, 2008 
Items Ordered 
1 of: Kindle: Amazon's Wireless Reading Device [Electronics]
Sold by: Amazon Digital Services, Inc. (seller profile)
$329.00"


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

WOO HOO, this time tomorrow you be Kindling.


----------



## Micdiddy

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> WOO HOO, this time tomorrow you be Kindling.


This time tomorrow I'll be in class  but around 6:30 tomorrow when I get home I will KINDLE IT UP!


----------



## Guest

Try to stay focused in class.  It will be difficult but the more active you are in class the faster the time will go.


----------



## JoAnn

Micdiddy said:


> Oh No!
> 
> See as my parents are paying for it, and I saved them money getting a refurb, I did go ahead and get one-day shipping, but ordered it to late on Saturday for it to be shipped, so it beeter be in the air today and in my mailbox tomorrow!


Now that's the way to do it! I thought I'd save a few $s by not getting 1 day shipping - I'm oh so sorry I did. You'll be "kindling" this time tomorrow.


----------



## Leslie

Micdiddy said:


> I hate to make this thread all about me....


Don't apologize, we all do it. Congrats on the shipping notice!

L


----------



## Atunah

1 day shipping doesn't have quite the same ring to it when you have to wait until February  

Congrats Micdiddy, hang in there tomorrow


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Micdiddy said:


> I hate to make this thread all about me, but right now I have to post this straight from Amazon:
> "Shipment #1: Shipped on December 1, 2008
> Items Ordered
> 1 of: Kindle: Amazon's Wireless Reading Device [Electronics]
> Sold by: Amazon Digital Services, Inc. (seller profile)
> $329.00"


That's what this thread is all about; the people who are in the final hours of Kindlewaiting. It's the toughest time. Now, it's your turn. We're with you.


----------



## Guest

You should of been here a couple Fridays ago... it was the Vampyer show from hell as we all waited for my Kindle.  There were 3 coming that day and mine was the very last to arrive.  The other two people got theirs hours before mine finally got here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

JoAnn said:


> OH NO!! Delivery was supposed to be today...but no Kindle - sooooo I called the post office - wahhhhhh *crying* The estimated date is now the 4th - why didn't I pay for 1 day shipping??












Waaah! We're crying with you!

Betsy


----------



## TM

Micdiddy said:


> I hate to make this thread all about me, but right now I have to post this straight from Amazon:
> "Shipment #1: Shipped on December 1, 2008
> Items Ordered
> 1 of: Kindle: Amazon's Wireless Reading Device [Electronics]
> Sold by: Amazon Digital Services, Inc. (seller profile)
> $329.00"


Congrats!

I ordered mine around noon Saturday, and it still has not shipped!


----------



## Angela

pickychicky said:


> *Trixie is HERE!!!*
> 
> In a miracle, so is her Tree of Life Oberon cover.
> 
> OK - deep breath, going to open and explore... back tonight (it'll take that long I'm sure!)


Congratulations pickychicky!! I am so happy for you... enjoy your playtime!


----------



## Angela

cdillon23 said:


> My husband is getting me a Kindle for Christmas, well kinda, he ordered it yesterday and the delivery estimate is sometime between feb and march. So anxious to get it, but trying to not think about it to much  I'm not going to read a book until my Kindle gets here!


Welcome cdillon! You have come to the right place to wait for your kindle.


----------



## katiekat1066

This is almost as exciting as waiting for my own!  I'm so happy for everybody expecting this week!  I'm glad you got yours early pickychicky!  I'd better stop before I wear out my exclamation points.....

Katiekat


----------



## JoAnn

Oh Betsy, I loved the picture of the baby crying...I could actually hear it crying when I was looking at it - no wait, that was me I heard - I'm still crying!      I've been thinking about the good part in having to wait until Thursday or Friday to receive my Kindle - I'll have all weekend to play with it and not have to worry about sleeping!!    (I have so much fun reading all the posts on this board - "y'all" are a fun group of people!!)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

JoAnn, that is a great time to receive your kindle. I received mine on a Saturday and had Kindling good time   all weekend.

Linda


----------



## Leslie

JoAnn said:


> Oh Betsy, I loved the picture of the baby crying...I could actually hear it crying when I was looking at it - no wait, that was me I heard - I'm still crying!  I've been thinking about the good part in having to wait until Thursday or Friday to receive my Kindle - I'll have all weekend to play with it and not have to worry about sleeping!!  (I have so much fun reading all the posts on this board - "y'all" are a fun group of people!!)


Soon you'll be...


----------



## PraiseGod13

Your thinking is right on JoAnn!  I ordered my Kindle so I would receive it on a Friday because I knew I would not want to work, sleep or eat once it arrived.  Okay.. so maybe I did eat things that didn't require any prep time away from my Kindle......  but having a week-end to devote to your newest household member is the way to go!!  I had a hard enough time making myself put it down to go back to work on Monday as it was.  And, that really hasn't changed a whole lot in the time that I've had him.  Other than being on this discussion board, all my free time is spent reading on MaKK.  You'll love yours too, I'm sure!!  We're glad you're here with us!


----------



## JoAnn

They were wrong!!! They were wrong - and this time it's ok that they were wrong...I'm talking about the Post Office...I GOT MY KINDLE TODAY!!!  I even took off of work the rest of the afternoon and came on home.  I haven't opened it yet - first I have to give my dog some undivided attention - hugs and kisses are a must or he will just continue to beg until I do (but he doesn't have to beg because I just love him so), then I had to come on the board to let you all know that IT'S HERE!!  Now I will go and open the box....oh my gosh... I'm so excited!!  If I don't come back on here tonight - I'll see you all tomorrow morning.  

Linda - That is the sweetest little guy I have ever seen - his smile is just precious and those beautiful eyes....my goodness, such innocence.  What is his name?


----------



## Guest

Yes, that's right, give the dog plenty of food, a few days worth and say good bye to him.  You have been Kindlelated


----------



## love2read

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Your Kindle has arrived. I'm still waiting and living vicariously through all you who are receiving theirs. My arrival date is still holding steady at Dec 16-19. So only about 2 more weeks for me. 

Be sure to let us know your first impressions when you resurface. You must be so thrilled!  

Lynn


----------



## PraiseGod13

HOORAY!!  IT'S A KINDLE!!!!   We'll understand if we don't hear from you for a while JoAnn.... but come up for air once in a while and let us know your thoughts/reactions.  Happy Kindle Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congrats JoAnn! We'll talk to you tomorrow.

Happy Kindling!


----------



## love2read

(Linda wrote yesterday}

"Micdiddy we've all been there. My family, friends and coworkers would roll their eyes initially.  Now when they see me coming they go the other way. The only people that share my Kindle enthusiasm are here on the boards. One of the many reasons I spend so much time here."

This has been my response so far too. I've told about 10 people that I ordered my Kindle and so far only one person has even heard of it. When I've been so excited and showed them pictures or just told them about it, they all think I'm crazy to be so excited and so willing to spend so much money on a reading device.

So I will share my excitement here. Hopefully after I get it some of them may show an interest. If not that's OK too. I will still have my Kindle and all the enthusiam here.

Lynn (2 weeks and counting!!!!!)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congrats Lynn, the time will go by quickly hopefully. I am *excited* for you. I have found this is the only place I can talk, talk & talk some more about my Kindle without the eye roll.  LOL

Linda


----------



## Angela

JoAnn said:


> They were wrong!!! They were wrong - and this time it's ok that they were wrong...I'm talking about the Post Office...I GOT MY KINDLE TODAY!!! I even took off of work the rest of the afternoon and came on home. I haven't opened it yet - first I have to give my dog some undivided attention - hugs and kisses are a must or he will just continue to beg until I do (but he doesn't have to beg because I just love him so), then I had to come on the board to let you all know that IT'S HERE!! Now I will go and open the box....oh my gosh... I'm so excited!! If I don't come back on here tonight - I'll see you all tomorrow morning.
> 
> Linda - That is the sweetest little guy I have ever seen - his smile is just precious and those beautiful eyes....my goodness, such innocence. What is his name?


Congratulation JoAnn!! See you much later!!


----------



## Dori

Congratulations Jo  Enjoy,    Surely you will drop in for a sec after you actually hold it in your hands,  outside of the box I mean.


----------



## TM

Congrats Joann


----------



## love2read

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Congrats Lynn, the time will go by quickly hopefully. I am *excited* for you. I have found this is the only place I can talk, talk & talk some more about my Kindle without the eye roll.  LOL
> 
> Linda


I have to say, that I do a lot of laughing out loud when I read some of the post on this board and the fun everyone has on here sharing their Kindle experiences. So others sitting in the same room are still occasionally rolling their eyes at me. But that's OK, they will just have to get used to my excitement!

Lynn


----------



## Atunah

Yay, I get to move over to this thread. I ordered my refurb Kindle not to long ago, 40 minutes? And its gone into shipping soon status


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congrats Atunah! Hang out here for support as you wait.

Linda


----------



## Angela

Atunah said:


> Yay, I get to move over to this thread. I ordered my refurb Kindle not to long ago, 40 minutes? And its gone into shipping soon status


Congrats and we are still here to keep you company!


----------



## katiekat1066

Woo Hoo JoAnn!!!!!  Another addition to our growing family.  I'm so happy for you!  

Hang in there, Lynn, we're here for you!  I want to be as supportive for you as everyone was for me in my wait.  Cyberhugs for you, I know you're checking shipping status more often than you think you should, but I think it's all part of the anticipation. 

Katiekat


----------



## Beth

I think I'm giving up on a brand new kindle...I just ordered a refurb.  It should be here THURSDAY!!!!


----------



## Angela

Congrats, Beth!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

So much has happened since I was here this afternoon, I can't keep up.  

Joann, what a happy surprise.  Won't expect to hear from you until tomorrow.  You'll be too busy Kindlebonding.  

Beth, congrats on your decision to go for a reborn Kindle.  From what everyone has said, it's the same as buying a new one, only much faster delivery.


----------



## Guest

Atunah said:


> Yay, I get to move over to this thread. I ordered my refurb Kindle not to long ago, 40 minutes? And its gone into shipping soon status


Now you can sport one of these  (if you want)


----------



## Atunah

Don't wanna jinx it  . 
Do I have to name it right away? Oh wait, Vampyre might not be the right night creature to ask about naming Kindles  

I am torn on the name. Also, there is a blank space on the kindle email. Does that come with the Kindle or do I have to make up a kindle email address? I read the manual online already and it doesn't say anything about that. 

OMG I feel like when I got my first car that I bought for 200 DeutschMark and it died a horrible death in a ditch with me in it. But oh the joy of getting into that car for the first time. Rusted out holes and all.


----------



## love2read

Atunah said:


> Don't wanna jinx it .
> Do I have to name it right away? Oh wait, Vampyre might not be the right night creature to ask about naming Kindles
> 
> I am torn on the name. Also, there is a blank space on the kindle email. Does that come with the Kindle or do I have to make up a kindle email address? I read the manual online already and it doesn't say anything about that.
> 
> OMG I feel like when I got my first car that I bought for 200 DeutschMark and it died a horrible death in a ditch with me in it. But oh the joy of getting into that car for the first time. Rusted out holes and all.


You make up the email name on your own. Just go on your Amazon screen and click on "My Account" in the upper right hand corner. Scroll down to "Manage Your Kindle". Log in. You will see in the middle of that screen where you can make up your own name for the Kindle email address.

2 DAYS AND COUNTING, till arrival!!!!!

Lynn


----------



## Micdiddy

It's HERE!!!! I'm a little conflicted though, I wasn't home when the UPS guy came and he jut left it at the door, so on the plus side I have it today instead of tomorrow when he would've came back, but anyone could've taken it!
It seems to work perfectly. The whispernet isn't working but I don't think I get a Sprint signal here, so I'm going to test it out somewhere else.
I'm gonna plug it into my comp to put on the free books I've already downloaded!


----------



## TM

Congrats Micdiddy


----------



## Leslie

Actually, once it is registered, you should get an email name. You can change it, though. For some bizarre reason, I haven't, and am still living with [email protected] I sort of wonder who Leslie's 1 through 4 are.

L


----------



## TM

Leslie said:


> Actually, once it is registered, you should get an email name. You can change it, though. For some bizarre reason, I haven't, and am still living with [email protected] *I sort of wonder who Leslie's 1 through 4 are.*
> 
> L


LOL!

I was suprosed I couldn't use just Bast (yes, I already remaned him in my kindle manager and gave him an e-mail addy).


----------



## farmwife99

Micdiddy said:


> It's HERE!!!! I'm a little conflicted though, I wasn't home when the UPS guy came and he jut left it at the door, so on the plus side I have it today instead of tomorrow when he would've came back, but anyone could've taken it!


My Kindle was just left between my front door and the storm door when it was delivered a few weeks ago. But it was a very nice surprise to find it waiting for me. Any other day the UPS man would have come after I got home. That's when ALL my QVC items get delivered.

I'm glad you have it in your hands and can to enjoy it.


----------



## Angela

Congrats Micah! Glad you got it in your hands!


----------



## Atunah

Congrats Micidddy 

Hmm, I don't have a email name on the kindle page, it just shows blank, but it shows 2 kindles registered. So I just make something up? How does it know its not already taken. I dont' want to send my unmentionables to the wrong Kindle by accident


----------



## TM

Atunah said:


> Congrats Micidddy
> 
> Hmm, I don't have a email name on the kindle page, it just shows blank, but it shows 2 kindles registered. So I just make something up? How does it know its not already taken. I dont' want to send my unmentionables to the wrong Kindle by accident


It searches the database - if you enter a name already taken, it will let you know and have you select a new one...


----------



## Atunah

Great, so now not only do I have to come up with a witty name for the darn thing, I have to think of a equally witty and unique email name. 

Hmpf. Demanding little brat, isn't it


----------



## TM

Atunah said:


> Great, so now not only do I have to come up with a witty name for the darn thing, I have to think of a equally witty and unique email name.
> 
> Hmpf. Demanding little brat, isn't it


That brat comment better have been meant lovingly or your poor namelss kindle may get upset... 

Fro what others have said - it may tell you its name... and for the e-mail, i just added .kindle after his name - it worked but not too creative.


----------



## Marci

****** *JUMPING WITH JOY!* ******* *JUMPING WITH JOY* *******​[/b]

CONGRATULATIONS,   

McDiddie, Atunah, Lyn, & Beth

for receiving your Kindles or for adopting reborn ones!

So many stories waiting to be told here very shortly -

Marci


----------



## katiekat1066

Way to go, McDiddy!  So glad for you!

Atunah, we're waiting with bated breath.  I can't wait to hear you've got yours and find out what his/her name is.  

Boy, these re-born Kindles are certainly adding a lot of excitement to our world, aren't they?

Katiekat


----------



## JoAnn

Good morning everyone - I finally came up for air.  My eyes are tired and bloodshot - not from the amount of reading I did last night - but from the amount of sleep I missed last night due to the amount of reading I was doing!!!    Congratulations to you Micdiddy.  It felt like Christmas didn't it?

Wow!!  So many posts since yesterday afternoon...I agree it is hard to keep up!!  But it is so comforting to come to the boards to read everyone's excitement over their Kindle.  I don't think I have talked to anyone that I know "in person" that has ever heard of the Kindle, much less shares in the excitement of getting one.  I can relate to the "eye rolling" others are experiencing, I seem to get that as well!!!

Leslie - the picture of the baby holding that kindle was just precious.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome back to the boards JoAnn!  Sounds as if you had a Kindling good time last night. Isn't it awesome? I had planned to read last night but am coming down with a cold, took some med and woke up with my Kindle by my side.

Linda


----------



## Gertie Kindle

McDiddy, so glad your baby arrived safely.  Orphans do sometimes get left on your doorstep.  

JoAnn, good to see you back.  Just a caution, Kindleboarding can be as addictive as Kindling.  I'm having such a good time here, I sometimes go all day without reading (except for mealtimes, bedtimes and throne room time).


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

gertiekindle said:


> McDiddy, so glad your baby arrived safely. Orphans do sometimes get left on your doorstep.
> 
> JoAnn, good to see you back. Just a caution, Kindleboarding can be as addictive as Kindling. I'm having such a good time here, I sometimes go all day without reading (except for mealtimes, bedtimes and throne room time).


Same here gertiekindle. I think I may read as much here as I do on Ruby.  I am afraid I will miss something and if you get behind here it takes time to catch up.

Linda


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations, JoAnn. Glad to here you had that "first night" experience with your Kindle.  

L

PS, yes that baby is cute, isn't he? Although I am not sure I would let a toddler within 30 feet of my Kindle!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Anyone on official Kindle watch today?


----------



## Atunah

Refurb is out for delivery, no clue when it gets here. I got overnight and Mr Atunah claimed it would be there by 10 am since thats when UPS delivers overnight stuff at their office. For regular ground stuff, UPS gets here very late, 5-7 pm. I think they probably just packed it on that same truck. Or are there different drivers for overnight stuff? I doubt it. So it will be a while before it gets here.


----------



## Angela

Glad you are enjoying your kindle, JoAnn!!


----------



## Micdiddy

gertiekindle said:


> McDiddy, so glad your baby arrived safely. Orphans do sometimes get left on your doorstep.


Haha, really funny


----------



## Micdiddy

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Same here gertiekindle. I think I may read as much here as I do on Ruby.  I am afraid I will miss something and if you get behind here it takes time to catch up.
> 
> Linda


Yeah it does. My first day on this board I posted over 50 times, since then it's been too much work to read everything and catch up, lol.


----------



## libro

Did anyone order a _brand new_ Kindle knowing there was an 11-13 week waiting period and then find that the Kindle arrived before then?


----------



## Leslie

libro said:


> Did anyone order a _brand new_ Kindle knowing there was an 11-13 week waiting period and then find that the Kindle arrived before then?


Not that I've heard about.

L


----------



## Leslie

Atunah....Atunah....where are you Atunah?

Any report for us?

L


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Wahoo! During lunch I got the "your items have shipped" message from Amazon!! But it wasn't until 2:30ish that UPS had any info. It's in KY. So, I think it will truely be Friday before I get it.  Unless it can make it to Central VA tonight. <crosses fingers>

I've been so giddy since I got that message. Everyone here at work is laughing at me. And now I discover other Kindlers (well, spouses of Kindlers...)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

WOO HOO Mom, we're on Kindle watch again!   Like kids waiting on Christmas.


----------



## love2read

Hooray!!! What was your scheduled date? Is this an early arrival?

Make sure to get caught up at home before Friday so that nothing is pulling you away from your Kindle!!


----------



## SongbirdVB

mom133d said:


> Wahoo! During lunch I got the "your items have shipped" message from Amazon!! But it wasn't until 2:30ish that UPS had any info. It's in KY. So, I think it will truely be Friday before I get it.  Unless it can make it to Central VA tonight. <crosses fingers>
> 
> I've been so giddy since I got that message. Everyone here at work is laughing at me. And now I discover other Kindlers (well, spouses of Kindlers...)


If you have one day shipping you should be looking for it tomorrow! Mine shipped late on a Thursday, Kentucky as well, and I had it in Minnesota Friday afternoon. That's why one day shipping costs the big bucks!


----------



## Angela

woo hoo mom!!


----------



## Guest

http://Don't wanna jinx it . 
Do I have to name it right away? Oh wait, Vampyre might not be the right night creature to ask about naming Kindles

You wont jinx anything.

Since I refuse to name my Kindle, I am indeed the wrong person to ask about that.

For email names, I just use the same one I used for all my other email addresses.


----------



## Atunah

Still waiting for UPS. As I thought, I don't think it matters how something is shipped, I always have the same UPS driver. He does all the apartments around us. So it will be a bit longer. 

Only reason I am calm is because I woke up sick as a dog, had to go to the eye doctor and been having horrible headache all day. Been napping. I am better a bit now though  

Maybe I should go back to napping, time goes by faster......


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for the update, Atunah! I've been thinking about you. Looking forward to the next report which I hope is the story of the delivery...

L


----------



## Guest

Napping close to the door worked for me.  Of course mine came at 7:42 PM and I was in a near state of panic from sunset until he finally showed up.


----------



## love2read

katiekat1066 said:


> Hang in there, Lynn, we're here for you! I want to be as supportive for you as everyone was for me in my wait. Cyberhugs for you, I know you're checking shipping status more often than you think you should, but I think it's all part of the anticipation.
> 
> Katiekat


Thanks Katiekat,

Yes, I'm still checking the status about 5 times a day. I will be jumping and down for joy when the status finally changes. Thanks for being supportive 
As with so many others, I don't know anyone else that has one and no one that I know seems to understand my excitement. So it's nice to share the excitement with all of you!

Congrats to everyone getting their's this week from the refubs. If I didn't have a mid-Dec date, I would have cancelled and bought one myself.

Enjoy!!!

Lynn


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, nobody hear gets it either. Mr Atunah just rolls his eyes everytime I mention anything Kindle.  

Well napping doesn't work so great when your eyes are wide open  . So I am going to start my famous hungarian goulash.


----------



## Guest

If you have any unfinished DTBs, now is the time to finish them..


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

I caved in and ordered a referb and signed up for the Amazon Prime trial so I could get free 2 day shipping  So, its scheduled for Friday, but its so close, who knows?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Welcome back to the boards JoAnn!  Sounds as if you had a Kindling good time last night. Isn't it awesome? I had planned to read last night but am coming down with a cold, took some med and woke up with my Kindle by my side.
> 
> Linda


Linda, hope you're feeling better soon! Here's some Vitamin C:









Betsy


----------



## cush

Vampyre said:


> Napping close to the door worked for me. Of course mine came at 7:42 PM and I was in a near state of panic from sunset until he finally showed up.


At least *after* sunset you could go outside and wait for it!


----------



## cush

Atunah said:


> Still waiting for UPS. As I thought, I don't think it matters how something is shipped, I always have the same UPS driver. He does all the apartments around us. So it will be a bit longer.
> 
> Only reason I am calm is because I woke up sick as a dog, had to go to the eye doctor and been having horrible headache all day. Been napping. I am better a bit now though
> 
> Maybe I should go back to napping, time goes by faster......


Atunah-

Don't mean to be nosey but can't you wear glasses? I know that not all vision problems can be corrected by eyeglasses and some require hard contacts. I wore soft contacts (not continuous wear) for years and then switched to regular eyeglasses and have never been sorry.


----------



## Guest

cush said:


> At least *after* sunset you could go outside and wait for it!


A vampire joke... how umm quaint....









(it was a good one)


----------



## Leslie

Atunah said:


> Yeah, nobody hear gets it either. Mr Atunah just rolls his eyes everytime I mention anything Kindle.
> 
> Well napping doesn't work so great when your eyes are wide open . So I am going to start my famous hungarian goulash.


Kirstin was looking for a recipe to match what she ate in the Czech republic on her recent trip. I wonder if yours would fit the bill?

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1154.msg25950.html#msg25950

Let us know!

L


----------



## Atunah

I'll check out the goulash link in a bit. 

So my refurb Kindle arrived, I took it out, looks new to me, its charging right now. I only have one concern, the off allignment of the large right next page button. Since I have nothing to compare it too, I will describe it. It works, it clicks, very quietly and its very soft. On the top left corner of the button, it kind of stick up about 1 mm and then on the bottom right, it is lower 1 mm. Thats where the back button is. It feels flush from the back, but I just need to make sure this is fairly normal. Is it?


----------



## Leslie

Atunah said:


> I'll check out the goulash link in a bit.
> 
> So my refurb Kindle arrived, I took it out, looks new to me, its charging right now. I only have one concern, the off allignment of the large right next page button. Since I have nothing to compare it too, I will describe it. It works, it clicks, very quietly and its very soft. On the top left corner of the button, it kind of stick up about 1 mm and then on the bottom right, it is lower 1 mm. Thats where the back button is. It feels flush from the back, but I just need to make sure this is fairly normal. Is it?


Yes. Mine is like that and many others have mentioned the same thing. Some people think it is intentional, so that your finger will find the end of the next page button by touch--you don't need to look.

L


----------



## Guest

Other people have commented about that and I believe it is normal


----------



## Atunah

Ok, I guess that makes sense. Just wanted to make sure as it sticks out on the top a bit. I can see on the bottom so you find it. 

I don't think its registered, although it says online it is. It does look brand new, I looked with a magnifying glass on the buttons, yes I did, I did I did  . I don't see a mark anywhere. No sweaty finger marks on buttons or anything I can see. 

I can't really do anything other than read the guide. I guess I have to figure out how to register it, even though it says it is online


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congratulations on being an official Kindle owner Atunah! I know you will have a nice evening getting more familiar with him/her?  

Happy Kindling!


----------



## Leslie

If it says it is registered, then it should be registered. The default is to come to you ready to go. I have only heard about a few people who had problems with the pre-registration. 

Go to Amazon and order up a sample or two. Then turn on the Whispernet and see what happens. You can use the Kindle (and Whispernet) while the Kindle is charging.

L


----------



## Guest

> I can't really do anything other than read the guide. I guess I have to figure out how to register it, even though it says it is online


If you ordered it youself then it should already be registered to you. You can go to th Kindle store and try downloading a sampel of a book, if it works, you are registered.

If not, go to Amazon, log in and find the managing my kindle link. Everything you need is there.


----------



## Atunah

Ok, now I am confused. When I first plugged it in, it showed my whispernet bars all full. Battery charging. I went in to refresh items and now it tells me it cannot connect to the net that either the battery is low or that wireless is turned off. Well its turned on. Hmmm. 

I already had a bunch of samples and a free book sitting on my amazon account, but nothing is on the Kindle. 

Instead of the bars it shows net as OFF, Its on though. Nothing is happening. Ugh carp


----------



## Leslie

Atunah said:


> Ok, now I am confused. When I first plugged it in, it showed my whispernet bars all full. Battery charging. I went in to refresh items and now it tells me it cannot connect to the net that either the battery is low or that wireless is turned off. Well its turned on. Hmmm.
> 
> I already had a bunch of samples and a free book sitting on my amazon account, but nothing is on the Kindle.
> 
> Instead of the bars it shows net as OFF, Its on though. Nothing is happening. Ugh carp


Keep the Kindle plugged in to the charger.

Turn it on, turn Whispernet on.

Use the Content Manager to "check for new items."

Report back.

L


----------



## Atunah

Nothing, only the kindle guide thingy. Nothing else appeared. The bars finally came back so I went into settings and registered and now it thinks i have 3 Kindles. Its called my 3rd one now, but I only have 2 on the account, the original order and the refurb

Now what  

Help, the are multiplying like rabbits


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Atunah said:


> Nothing, only the kindle guide thingy. Nothing else appeared. The bars finally came back so I went into settings and registered and now it thinks i have 3 Kindles. Its called my 3rd one now, but I only have 2 on the account, the original order and the refurb
> 
> Now what


Maybe you should try reset with a paper clip, take the back cover off and there is a small reset button. What do you think Leslie? Don't do that until you hear back from Leslie, she is the expert. Take a deep breath and wait for Leslie.


----------



## Atunah

I don't think it needs resetting. I just got the thing  . Its not stuck. It just added itself as number 3, now I have 3 Kindles, although I have only 1. I guess I deregister the other ones from my amazon account. 

But what irks me now is I can't none of the samples I already put in there and I can't remember what they all where as it only shows the first 10. Hmpf


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I sent leslie a PM so you should hear from her soon.


----------



## Atunah

Thats ok. She'll get here when she gets here. I think I will leave it alone and let it charge and go from there. I will just get the 10 samples I can see and put on this one tomorrow so can play. Its a bit dark for me tonight with my bad eyes. Don't have a reading light.


----------



## Leslie

Deregister the other Kindles. Have it so you have only one Kindle on your account. Do that at your Amazon account (I think that is the only way you can do it). 

Once you have done that, reset your Kindle. Use the paper clip in the back. Keep it plugged in. Have the Whispernet and power on.

Report back.

L


----------



## Lynn

Have you tried calling customer service? I saw on a thread here that a customer service person was able to find all the samples somehow and get them sent to the Kindle.

Lynn


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Thanks Leslie, what would we do without you? I knew how I would feel if I were in Atunah's shoes. You have been helping me for 2 1/2 months. 

KindleKeeper - someone who helps with *all* your Kindle problems a.k.a. Leslie


----------



## Leslie

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Thanks Leslie, what would we do without you? I knew how I would feel if I were in Atunah's shoes. You have been helping me for 2 1/2 months.
> 
> KindleKeeper - someone who helps with *all* your Kindle problems a.k.a. Leslie


Ah, gee, now I am blushing.

I just think Atunah's kindle is a little konfused with all the love that is being showered on it at once. Get those nasty rogue Kindles off the account, have a moment for a reset and I think that should help....

L


----------



## Atunah

I am resisting the reset. I don't even have any paper clips  . Its actually working now. Its registered, I gave it a name, I think. It has a email address which it created when I signed into my amazon account from the Kindle. I deregistered Kindle #2, I left for now Kindle #1 up as that is the original order and I wanted to make sure everything works with this one. The free book is on the Kindle, I got it on there. The samples I got where assigned to Kindle #1 as that was my original order. There is no way to tell the samples to download to the other kindles so I just get them again on this one. Tomorrow if everything still works, I will cancel my original order, deregister kindle #1 and I should be good to go  

I just had a fight with the cover, took me a while to get it in. 

Ok, panic mode off, panic mode off  


Oh, and Oscar Wilde, one ugly dude


----------



## TM

Glad ya got it worked out Atunah!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Great news Atunah. Looking forward to hearing from you tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

Did you try the "Look for new items" on you Kindle's menu?  Any books in your account should download to all of your Kindles shouldn't they?


----------



## Atunah

Well had one free book on there and I told it to go to that kindle at it was there. But the samples are listed on the right and the ones I got are assigned to the Kindle that was originally ordered.


----------



## Beth

Kinder has shipped!  She's in transit!!!!     

I actually pre-made tomorrow nights dinner so all I have to do is throw it in the oven.  My kitchen is spotless and as soon as my little on is in bed we are going in to full clean up mode. 

Our 5th anniversary is this weekend and the inlaws are coming over to watch the baby (hence the frantic cleaning.)  We're going away for the weekend...DH is afraid I'm going to ignore him in favor of Kinder   It's probably true, I would.  So I told him he could confiscate it as soon as we got to the hotel.  So...I need to play with it as much as possible tomorrow night!!


----------



## chynared21

*That's great Beth!

Atunah...glad you got everything to work out ))*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Beth said:


> Kinder has shipped! She's in transit!!!!


How exciting! Will you be at home to watch for it? We'll be on full Kindlewatch tomorrow with you! Be sure to tell us when you get it!

Betsy


----------



## Beth

No, sadly I have to work   so I won't be here when it arrives.


----------



## Lynn

I ordered a refurbished Kindle for my mother about an hour and a half ago, it should be here by Friday. It already says preparing for shipment. I think I am just as excited about getting hers as I was getting mine 6 weeks ago. We leave for a 7 day cruise on Saturday morning. I thought about loading some of my free books on an SD card for her in addition to sending the ones I have already purchased for mine but I don't want to overload the poor thing right out of the box!

Lynn


----------



## Leslie

Oh congratulations, Lynn, how exciting!

Your mom will be so thrilled...

L


----------



## Lynn

> Your mom will be so thrilled...


I hope so- she will think I shouldn't have spent the money- but she doesn't know there won't be any gifts next year!

Lynn


----------



## Miss Molly

My Kindle arrived yesterday (which I did post in a different thread also)!! Haven't had a chance to download any books yet so doing that now.
Now I have to decide on a name, skin and cover lol. Oooh the possibilities...


----------



## bartoloa

I just checked the amazon site.  Both my kindles have changed to the "Shipping Soon" stage and my bank account has been charged for both.  So, I'm thinking it shouldn't be long before I get the tracking numbers!  

Austin


----------



## Lynn

Alright Austin! Did you get one day shipping?

Lynn


----------



## TM

Congrasts to all the new and soon to be owners.


----------



## Angela

Congratulations Atunah on the arrival and to Beth on the shipping notice!


----------



## bartoloa

No one day shipping for me.  I selected the free standard shipping.  Let's see how long it takes!

Austin


----------



## quiltlvr

I also ordered a refurbished and he will arrive today! I am so excited! It is so fun to be able to actually order books for him, one-click is so scary-easy! Naturally I had to get "The Stand" as his first book and I also ordered "Outlander" for the book club in January, I don't even remember what else!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congratulations to all new Kindle owners and to those who have ordered. WOO HOO! I can't keep up with everyone anymore. We're on Kindle watch, we're on Kindle watch.  

Linda


----------



## libro

Congrats everyone!  We'll need to have a huge Kindle party to keep up with all the celebrations!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

UPS needs to update status more often. I cannot believe that Thoth is still sitting 2 hours away from me when he arrived there at 6:30 this morning!


----------



## Anne

I know I love hearing the stories about new Kindle owers. I cannot keep up with all of them  I am happy because of the kindle refurbs the new Kindle owenrs do not have to wait until after Christmas to get a Kindle.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Kongrats to all!!  Please keep us posted on your arrivals...... we love reliving the fun/agony of waiting for our own Kindles as they were shipped and then..... finally.... delivered.  We're really happy to have you joining the Klub...... you won't be disappointed!!!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

PraiseGod13 said:


> Kongrats to all!! Please keep us posted on your arrivals...... we love reliving the fun/agony of waiting for our own Kindles as they were shipped and then..... finally.... delivered. We're really happy to have you joining the Klub...... you won't be disappointed!!!!


Love your avatar, Christmas Cactus is one of my many favorite flowers.


----------



## Lynn

The Kindle I ordered for my mother just shipped! It's coming FEDEx so I would expect it tomorrow since I got 1 day shipping. Have to work to 6 but maybe I can run home at lunch if it gets here by noon.

Lynn


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Exciting Lynn. Kindle watch alert!!   Keep us posted.

Linda


----------



## TM

Very Cool Lynn


----------



## love2read

Lynn said:


> The Kindle I ordered for my mother just shipped! It's coming FEDEx so I would expect it tomorrow since I got 1 day shipping. Have to work to 6 but maybe I can run home at lunch if it gets here by noon.
> 
> Lynn


Yeah another Kindle arriving soon!!! What day did you order it? Did it come early? I'm still hoping for an early arrival since so many others have had that happen.

Lynn


----------



## Lynn

I ordered it yesterday- it's a refurbished Kindle. I don't consider it early since it said if I wanted it by Friday to order in xx hours, although when I went and checked the order it said Monday. I think they were just being careful.

Lynn


----------



## Gertie Kindle

They're everywhere, they're everywhere!  Kindles on planes, kindles on trucks, kindles on doorsteps.  It's so exciting.


----------



## love2read

Lynn said:


> I ordered it yesterday- it's a refurbished Kindle. I don't consider it early since it said if I wanted it by Friday to order in xx hours, although when I went and checked the order it said Monday. I think they were just being careful.
> 
> Lynn


I'm so glad you got one of the refubished ones instead of waiting until February!

I ordered mine Nov 23. But it feels like forever! I'm not doing so good at being patient 

Lynn


----------



## bartoloa

Ok,  the wife's Kindle is on the way.  It shipped today and will be here on 9 Dec 08.  Mine has not shipped yet, but I think it will tonight sometime, if not tonight, hopefully mine will ship sometime tomorrow.

The originally ship date for both of my Kindles was 15-18 Dec 08 with a delivery of estimate of 22 Dec 08 - 2 Jan 09.  So I can't complain, I just hate waiting for things.

Next week will be a fun week!!!!!!  

Austin


----------



## PraiseGod13

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Love your avatar, Christmas Cactus is one of my many favorite flowers.


Thanks so much! Photography is one of the things I really enjoy and my avatars are some of my favorite photos that I have taken.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Great news Austin! Keep us posted. Next week will be a Kindling good time.


----------



## libro

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Great news Austin! Keep us posted. Next week will be a Kindling good time.


Ditto! Love the "Kindling good time!"


----------



## bartoloa

Mine shipped!  Woo Hoo!  My Kindle will arrive the same the day my wife's Kindle arrives: 9 Dec 08.

I'll let you know when we get them.

Austin


----------



## PraiseGod13

WAHOO bartoloa!!!!!!!!!!!  Twins on the way!!!!!!  Keep us posted and welcome to the Klub!!  Glad to have you here!!


----------



## TM

bartoloa said:


> Mine shipped! Woo Hoo! My Kindle will arrive the same the day my wife's Kindle arrives: 9 Dec 08.
> 
> I'll let you know when we get them.
> 
> Austin


Woo-Hoo! Congrats


----------



## Marci

Double the fun in your household with a his-and-her Kindle set    

Awesome news & waiting with the rest to hear about the arrivals -

Marci


----------



## Guest

PraiseGod13 said:


> Thanks so much! Photography is one of the things I really enjoy and my avatars are some of my favorite photos that I have taken.


`

I'd do that but everyone would tired of my pet pictues really fast.


----------



## Marci

Vampyre said:


> `
> I'd do that but everyone would tired of my pet pictues really fast.


*I don't think so! Go for it!*



Marci


----------



## Guest

Maybe I'll do a pet of the week after Christmas.


----------



## Lynn

Fedex delivered my mother's Kindle just before lunch so I was able to run home and get it. I decided to go ahead and open it and charge it up and add some books to it before I give it to her tonight. We are going to share an account and I have already downloaded a bunch of free books to my Kindle's SD card. I think I'm going to put my SD card in her Kindle and see if it works. Maybe we can just share the card then and load what we want to read onto our respective Kindles instead of loading everything onto her kindle right away.

Lynn


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Great news Lynn! Your Mom is going to have a fun weekend!

Linda


----------



## Angela

Lynn said:


> Fedex delivered my mother's Kindle just before lunch so I was able to run home and get it. I decided to go ahead and open it and charge it up and add some books to it before I give it to her tonight. We are going to share an account and I have already downloaded a bunch of free books to my Kindle's SD card. I think I'm going to put my SD card in her Kindle and see if it works. Maybe we can just share the card then and load what we want to read onto our respective Kindles instead of loading everything onto her kindle right away.
> 
> Lynn


That's great Lynn!! Your mom is one lucky woman!


----------



## Lynn

Swapping the SD card from my Kindle to my mom's works fine, so I don't think I will try transfer those to her Kindle, we can do that later. 

Lynn


----------



## Guest

If you have another SD card, you can copy all of your books to it and you want have to keep swaping the card out.

Congrats on being a 2 Kindle family.


----------



## love2read

This morning I added a gift card onto my account and clicked on the button to add it to my Kindle purchase so that my credit card bill wouldn't be so high.

As soon as I was done I realized my shipping date changed. I was showing estimated delivery from Dec 16-19 and it changed to Dec 16-29. I wasn't too happy about that but went out to run errands.

I just got home and decided to send an email to Amazon Customer Service and ask why the change since all I did was add a gift card.

While I was typing the email, my status changed to SHIPPING SOON!!!!!!!!!

Since I have 1 day shipping, I'm assuming Monday will be the date!!!!

HOORAY! It's on the way!

My husband is home today and asking if there is an official Kindle for Kindle widowers  

Lynn M


----------



## Lynn

Lynn M - thats great!

We must think alike -I was thinking I should do an initial so it's easier to quickly see which one of us posted. There have been a couple times I've seen your post and thought- wait I didn't post anything - then I think oh yeah it's _Lynn_!

Lynn L


----------



## Guest

Now begins the next part of the sacred right of passage to Kindleownership.  The dreaded tracking of the package.  Wondering if you new Kindle is being tossed about like a volleyball as it makes it's way to you.  

For your sanity and the sanity of your loved ones, I hope you get a very early delivery Monday.


----------



## TM

Congrats to the Lynns!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Wahoo! UPS shows *delivered*! Can't wait to get home now!!!


----------



## TM

Very cool! Keep us posted... and let us know your love for it when you finally get home to open and play with it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mom133d said:


> Wahoo! UPS shows *delivered*! Can't wait to get home now!!!


Yay! The box itself is enough to make you weep. Happy Kindling.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congrats, keep us posted!!


----------



## PraiseGod13

We're so excited for the "newly delivered" and the "soon-to-be-delivered"!!  We've been there and feel your excitement/pain.  Welcome to the Klub and let us know how it's going!!!!  You have such a great experience in your near future..... and it just keeps getting better as you add new books.... accessories.... more books.... more accessories...... have we told you that this is just WAY too easy and fun?!!!!!


----------



## Angela

Congrats mom!!


----------



## libro

gertiekindle said:


> Yay! The box itself is enough to make you weep. Happy Kindling.


Oh, now it's one more thing for me to obsess about....the box! (seriously)

At least I can share in everyone's KindleJoy when they arrive and hear the juicy stories!


----------



## love2read

Vampyre said:


> Now begins the next part of the sacred right of passage to Kindleownership. The dreaded tracking of the package. Wondering if you new Kindle is being tossed about like a volleyball as it makes it's way to you.
> 
> For your sanity and the sanity of your loved ones, I hope you get a very early delivery Monday.


Oh no!! I hadn't even thought about the package. They better be nice with it. Amazon probably doesn't even mark VERY FRAGILE on it 

My status is still showing shipping soon so hopefully later tonight I'll know if it's coming UPS or FED EX. I may be parked at the end of driveway just to get it that extra minute sooner!

Why did they have to wait and ship on Friday? Monday feels like a long ways away.

Lynn M


----------



## Ann in Arlington

love2read said:


> Oh no!! I hadn't even thought about the package. They better be nice with it. Amazon probably doesn't even mark VERY FRAGILE on it


I wouldn't worry. As I recall it's packaged in a well protected manner. Besides the magical product box there's air packages and sturdy cardboard around it.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Charged it up while DS ate his dinner. I also had the "3rd Kindle" problem. I deregistered the other 2 (and cancelled my order for a new one) and it seems to be working fine. Now, when I named it, I ended up having to name it both on the Kindle and on Amazon, is that normal?


----------



## Leslie

mom133d said:


> Charged it up while DS ate his dinner. I also had the "3rd Kindle" problem. I deregistered the other 2 (and cancelled my order for a new one) and it seems to be working fine. Now, when I named it, I ended up having to name it both on the Kindle and on Amazon, is that normal?


Did you turn the Whispernet on? If you named it on Amazon then did a WN, it should have named it at your end.

L


----------



## Guest

The packaging is incredible.  You could probably drop the thing off of a 5 story building and not damage the contents.


----------



## Yollo

Back in this category once again. Sigh. But I'll have mine in a week supposedly. It's already showing shipping soon! so wahoo!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

love2read said:


> This morning I added a gift card onto my account and clicked on the button to add it to my Kindle purchase so that my credit card bill wouldn't be so high.
> 
> As soon as I was done I realized my shipping date changed. I was showing estimated delivery from Dec 16-19 and it changed to Dec 16-29. I wasn't too happy about that but went out to run errands.
> 
> I just got home and decided to send an email to Amazon Customer Service and ask why the change since all I did was add a gift card.
> 
> While I was typing the email, my status changed to SHIPPING SOON!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Since I have 1 day shipping, I'm assuming Monday will be the date!!!!
> 
> HOORAY! It's on the way!
> 
> My husband is home today and asking if there is an official Kindle for Kindle widowers
> 
> Lynn M


Hooray for the Shipping Soon!!! But be aware, some folks have had Shipping Soon for a couple days before it actually shipped, I believe. But still, it's exciting, getting close!

Betsy


----------



## Lynn

I gave my mom her Kindle before dinner tonight ( I am lucky, my parents live only about a block from me and my mom feeds me most nights). She was pretty excited when I told her I had something for her, but don't think she was expecting a Kindle. We had talked about them when I got mine but she thought it was too expensive for her to get one now. She almost cried when she realized what it was- it was a really nice feeling to do that for her. We leave for our cruise tomorrow so she'll have a whole week of lounging time to use it. She is already thinking about a name for her/him. Have to show her this board and Oberon's site when we get back.

Lynn L.


----------



## Guest

Cool.  She'll have a great time lounging out on deck reading her Kindle.  I've all ways wanted to take a cruise where I wasn't actually a part of the crew.  I loved being at sea.


----------



## Glynnis

Can someone tell me how to add the banner (static version, not scrolling) "I want a Kindle" at the bottom of my posts?
Glynnis


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Glynnis go to Forum Announcements almost to bottom of page and the directions are there. How to add scroll bar to your signature. Report back.


----------



## Glynnis

Thanks, Linda ... followed your directions and it now shows up on my profile page. We'll see if I really got it right if it shows up on this post! Boy, was it ever hard figuring out how to get back to this post -- there are so many new posts I lose track of a reply if I wander off somewhere for a minute 
Glynnis


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Glynnis said:


> Thanks, Linda ... followed your directions and it now shows up on my profile page. We'll see if I really got it right if it shows up on this post! Boy, was it ever hard figuring out how to get back to this post -- there are so many new posts I lose track of a reply if I wander off somewhere for a minute
> Glynnis


I think that's what the 'notify' is for on the bottom of each post. You can click it and you'll get an e-mail to let you know when new posts have come to that thread. I don't know if there's a 'bookmark' so you know where you left off reading. . .Harvey?

Ann


----------



## Guest

I tried "notify"  when I first got here...bad idea,  I had so much email it was ridiculous.  Use it on threads you really want to keep informed about.


----------



## Dori

Didn't take me long to figger that one out either  Vamp.


----------



## Angela

Dori said:


> Didn't take me long to figger that one out either Vamp.


Me either, Dori! I was spending almost as much time trying to clean out my email as reading the posts! I turned that notify stuff off real quick!


----------



## Chris

Hey Everybody....  Newbie just chiming in...  I got lucky and nabbed a Reborn on Saturday (after lusting for one for a year).  It is supposed to arrive Tuesday Dec 9th.  I just checked Amazon's site and it says preparing for shipping.

I can't wait.....  I spent most of the evening going through the accessory boards looking at cases and lights.  Decisions.....  Decisions.....

The Oberons look nice but I really like the M-Edge with the BookLight.  I own a LightWedge for my DTB's but I don't know how well that would work with the Kindle in practical use.  I am leaning M-Edge but it seemed like some people didn't like theirs....  Hmmmmmmmm..... again...  Decisions.... Decisions....

Chris


----------



## PraiseGod13

Welcome, Chris!!  We're glad to have you here!!  We'll be waiting with you for your Kindle to arrive!!  Be sure to go to the Welcome and introduce yourself!!  It's great to hear that you've already been browsing the accessories.... they're WAY fun!!  I highly recommend the Bargain Books discussion in the Book section.  There are links there (just click on the image of the book) and it will take you right to Amazon where you can either sample or buy the book.  When you buy a book through the KindleBoards, then KindleBoards gets a small stipend from Amazon to help support this site.  Also, you can check out all of the free books available from places like feedbooks.com and manybooks.com....... mostly classics that are now in the public domain.  They have them available in the correct format for your Kindle and you can download them easily.  Plenty of great discussions, tips and help available here..... it's a great group of people.... welcome to the Klub!!!  Glad you were able to get a Kindle without having to wait months for it!!!


----------



## Chris

@PraiseGod13: Thanks for the tips....  I have got to say that this is the friendliest group I have ever been a part of!!!!

Chris


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Chris said:


> @PraiseGod13: Thanks for the tips.... I have got to say that this is the friendliest group I have ever been a part of!!!!
> 
> Chris


We love Kindle watch here Chis, so keep us posted. We have bookclubs beginning in Jan, if you're interested check it out in The book Corner.


----------



## Miss Molly

Glynnis said:


> Thanks, Linda ... followed your directions and it now shows up on my profile page. We'll see if I really got it right if it shows up on this post! Boy, was it ever hard figuring out how to get back to this post -- there are so many new posts I lose track of a reply if I wander off somewhere for a minute
> Glynnis


At the top of the page where it says "Hello Glynnis", click on the link "Show new replies to your posts" - if someone has responded (which usually happens quickly!) in any thread that you have ever posted in you can click on it to see new replies, and of course get back to where you were.


----------



## kim

Glynnis said:


> Boy, was it ever hard figuring out how to get back to this post -- there are so many new posts I lose track of a reply if I wander off somewhere for a minute


If you click on the "New" box near the thread name it will bring you to the first new post that has been added since you were last in that thread. Of course the thread doesn't know if you actually read all the posts during your last visit, but this will at least bring you to the current posts. It helps a lot to keep track of your place.


----------



## love2read

Chris said:


> @PraiseGod13: Thanks for the tips.... I have got to say that this is the friendliest group I have ever been a part of!!!!
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris, Welcome to the group. I agree this is a very friendly board and a fun place to spend time while waiting for my Kindle. It's supposed to arrive tomorrow 

I hope I'm able to get some sleep tonight. I can just picture myself pacing in front of the window watch for the USP truck. I think I'll keep my shoes on and meet him in the middle of the driveway!

Only a few more hours to go and I will finally have my Kindle!!!!

Lynn M


----------



## Chris

Lynn,

You sound as excited as I am.  I am sure the UPS people are used to people rushing them at the door 

Mine gets delivered to my office on Tuesday!!!!  Have you already picked out some books?

Chris


----------



## chobitz

For those still waiting.. don't believe the date amazon gives you. I was told I wouldn't see pheobe no earlier then 12/15 - 1/1 wellllllllll someone was telling a fib cause I got it friday. So keep checking your account!


----------



## Marci

I don't think Amazon is fibbing.  They are just being cautious with their estimated arrival date.  Better to have an item arrive earlier than later.

And, it does pay to keep attention on your Amazon account in the meantime!

Marci


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Marci said:


> I don't think Amazon is fibbing. They are just being cautious with their estimated arrival date. Better to have an item arrive earlier than later.
> 
> And, it does pay to keep attention on your Amazon account in the meantime!
> 
> Marci


I have always received Amazon shipments a few days earlier than the expected arrival date they give.

Linda


----------



## quiltingdiva257

Well, I'm not waiting for the Kindle to arrive, I'm waiting for Christmas to arrive. LOL  But, I'm still waiting I guess...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

quiltingdiva257 said:


> Well, I'm not waiting for the Kindle to arrive, I'm waiting for Christmas to arrive. LOL But, I'm still waiting I guess...


I think we still consider that official Kindle watch here, which we love! What an awesome Christmas gift, you will love it!

Linda


----------



## love2read

Chris said:


> Lynn,
> 
> You sound as excited as I am. I am sure the UPS people are used to people rushing them at the door
> 
> Mine gets delivered to my office on Tuesday!!!! Have you already picked out some books? I did buy a christmas fiction book that I thought would be fun to read right now that I paid $5.99 for.
> 
> How about you? Have you purchased any books ahead of time?
> 
> Lynn
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris,

Yes, I'm very excited! I have about 8 books ready to download as soon as the Whispernet gets turned on. But most are the under $.25 books that I wanted to get when they were such a cheap price.

Once my kindle arrives I'm going to have to try and control the impulse to not buy everything that looks interesting. I've added a gift certificate to my account and am trying to make myself stick to that amount for now so that I don't go crazy with my credit card.

We'll see how that works 

Lynn


----------



## Guest

Here's a tip I could of used when I first got my Kindle.  On the menu there is a "check for New Items" selection.  It checks for all the books you have qued up for delivery.  

I didn't see it and used my computer to tell amazon to send them.  

Seeing those books "magically" appear on my Kindle was so awesome.  I still feel that way.


----------



## love2read

Well,   MY DAY OF ARRIVAL IS FINALLY HERE!!!!  My USP scan is still only showing an arrival scan at the local distribution facility so I keep checking my computer to see when it says "Out for Delivery".

I told myself going into today that I would not sit in front of my computer all day because I have a million things that should be getting done. But it's next to impossible to concentrate. I have been trying to listen to a book on tape while getting some things done but had to finally switch to a book I've listened to before so that when I zoned out dreaming about my kindle, I could pick up the book wherever it was at in the story and keep on going from there.

I'm supposed to take packages at the post office but don't want to leave the house.

My family is pretty much laughing at me at my excitement about something they think would be boring to own!!!

We'll see whose laughing when there is no dinner on the table tonight because I couldn't put my "boring" Kindle down  

I'm sitting right in front of the window. I live on a dead end street in the country, so very few vehicles go by in a day. That will make it easier to hear the UPS truck.

And yes my shoe are on so that when he comes I can rush outside. Wouldn't want it to get cold  

Lynn


----------



## love2read

Vampyre said:


> Here's a tip I could of used when I first got my Kindle. On the menu there is a "check for New Items" selection. It checks for all the books you have qued up for delivery.
> 
> I didn't see it and used my computer to tell amazon to send them.
> 
> Seeing those books "magically" appear on my Kindle was so awesome. I still feel that way.


Thanks for the tip. I'll look for that when I turn it on. I have kept myself from reading to many manuals ahead of time so that I can learn as I'm pushing the buttons. Hopefully I did the right thing.

My Vizu cover arrived on Saturday so my new Kindle will have a secure case to be in right away. I wanted a case that could sit on a table so that I could read while I'm at home alone eating. I like the case. It has given me an idea of how big the Kindle will be.

But I want to get a nicer looking M-edge or Oberon at some point. Can't decide which one though.

OK, enough rambling! I've got to concentrate and get some work done.

Lynn


----------



## libro

I'm _SO_ excited for you, Lynn! I would be acting exactly the same way you are, too. Please keep us posted....if you can come up for "air" after the Kindle arrives! I wonder what the UPS delivery people think when we get this terribly excited over a package?!


----------



## Guest

Yes, being fully dressed before the Kindle arrives is very important and saves you from loads of embarassment.


----------



## love2read

Yes, I'm very excited!!!!

I'll make myself post again before I let myself open the box!... Maybe! I may not be able to stop myself.

Lynn


----------



## Guest

If I am remembering right, I posted a short it's here message then left everyone hanging for about an hour before I came back.  I wanted to be sure everything was working so I did everything I could think of before I came back to post more.


----------



## love2read

Well my UPS man can come anytime between 11:00 am and 7:00 PM tonight! I'm hoping that with one day shipping that they put those on a seperate truck to make sure delivery happens at a decent time. 

Lynn M


----------



## Guest

I am hoping for closer to 11:00.  The tension of waiting was very tiring to me and made me very jumpy.  The sound of a pine cone hitting the roof would get me half way to the door.


----------



## love2read

The UPS man just passed my house!!!!! He better stop on his way back by!!!!

Lynn


----------



## love2read

IT'S HERE!!!!!! I have the unopened box in my hands. I don't how any of you can wait till Christmas knowing it's in your house!! You are a much stronger person than I am.

Here it goes! It's time to open the wonderful box!

Lynn M


----------



## Chris

Wooo Hoooo!!!!!!  Congrats!!!!!

Chris


----------



## luvmy4brats

WooHoo!!!


----------



## Leslie

Yippee! Congratulations!

What do you want to bet we don't hear from Lynn for the next 24 hours or so....

L


----------



## Dori

C ya latr, prolly much latr.


----------



## Cowgirl

I am so excited for you...I remember the feeling oh so well!!!


----------



## SongbirdVB

YAY Lynn!  Have fun!!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Have fun with your new Kindle! We'll see you when you get back.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

WOO HOO LYNN!!! I too remember how excited I was the day mine arrived. Always fun to relive it through new Kindle owners here.


----------



## JoAnn

Congratulations, Lynn!!  Yes, I too remember the excitement of opening that box!!  Have fun!!


----------



## libro

WOOT!  WOOT!  Lynn -- sooo happy for you!  I imagine you near-panicked when the UPS truck passed by on the first run.  Enjoy your baby and we'll hear back from you when Kindle takes a nap.


----------



## love2read

Well, I've resurfaced, but only for a short time.

My first impressions:

It's about the size I expected.

I don't understand all the fuss about it being ugly that I've read over and over on Amazon boards. 

I don't agree with that at all. The only thing I don't like about it is the cover design. I like everything about the device.

I'ts a little heavier with the cover attached but I will get used to that soon.

I keep accidentally pushing the next page button so I will have to get used a more position for holding it.

I was surprised at how many samples that kept downloading when I first turned it on. I knew I had clicked on a lot but I didn't realize how many.

I'm still trying to figure out how to navigate. That's a little confusing at the moment and I keep getting into places and have to figure out how to get back to the Amazon User Guide.

But WOW!!!! What an amazing device. It is definitely love at first sight. I can see myself lost for hours at time in a good book. 

I've known about the Kindle for a year now and I don't know what took me so long to buy it.

My son is home from school and wanting food so I guess I need to get for a little while  

But I'll back to reading soon!!!!

Lynn M


----------



## Dori

Congratulations!  The back button works like the back button on computer,  takes you to where you were last.  Not the same as previous page button.


----------



## Chris

Just thought I would let everyone know...  Just got an e.mail from Amazon...  My Kindle has shipped!!!!  Coming from Campbellsville KY.

I can't wait....  Should be here tomorrow... I sprung for next day delivery...

Chris


----------



## Ann in Arlington

doo doo doo doo doo doo doo . . . .

Think _Jeopardy_. . . .


----------



## PraiseGod13

AWESOME, Chris!!  Now you can start the fun of tracking your Kindle's travel progress!!  I almost wore out the UPS website tracking button waiting for mine. Keep us posted.... we'll be anxious to hear how you're doing!!!


----------



## Chris

Ha Ha.... Now I can't that music out of my head.... 

Chris


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Chris said:


> Ha Ha.... Now I can't that music out of my head....
> 
> Chris


Then my work here is done. . . . .

 Ann


----------



## Leslie

Chris said:


> Just thought I would let everyone know... Just got an e.mail from Amazon... My Kindle has shipped!!!! Coming from Campbellsville KY.
> 
> I can't wait.... Should be here tomorrow... I sprung for next day delivery...
> 
> Chris


Excellent, Chris! That's where my Kindle came from too...Campbellsville.

L


----------



## Guest

> My son is home from school and wanting food so I guess I need to get for a little while


Congrats on your new arrival. Try to remember to feed the family.










Yay for Chris to!


----------



## Marci

_YEAH, Lynn_ -

It's wonderful that your Kindle is home & your are have great experiences with it!

_Chris, 
_
Collective Kindle Watch is on!

Cheers,

Marci


----------



## bartoloa

The wife's Kindle came today!  We added the Kindle to my account (so we can share books) and she downloaded two books.  Verdict is still out on whether or not she likes it.  We'll see how it goes for a couple of days.

Hopefully, mine will show up tomorrow; after all, the delivery date for both was 9 Dec 08.  So the wife got hers a day early!!

She's excited.  The Kindle is pretty cool.  It's small, light, and very easy to read from.  I like the location of the forward and backward buttons, to where you can operate it with one hand if need be.  Now I'm just trying to "trust" the cover that it came with.  We'll see how that goes.  I may have to spring for an M-edge cover or an Oberon cover. 

Looking forward to playing with my kindle tomorrow evening!!!

Austin


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congrats to the wife Austin. I will be interested in hearing how she likes it in 2 days. I love mine and am a full blown Kindleholic! Kindle watch for you!

Linda


----------



## Leslie

"my wife," "your wife," please...not "the wife." Sorry, that's a major hot button of mine. No one ever says "the husband."

My beloved Hugh Jackman said "the wife" in an interview the other day and I almost screamed. I chalked it up to nerves but I was really horrified.

Okay, off my soapbox. Austin, I am thrilled that your wife's Kindle arrived a day early! Here's hoping yours is here tomorrow!

L


----------



## katiekat1066

Wow, what an exciting day for everyone!  Boy, I remember mine like it was just last week - wait it was just about a week ago.  I'm so happy for y'all!

Katiekat


----------



## Angela

Congrats, Austin's wife!! First day with Kindle is so awesome!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Today may be Kindle watch for Austin!! We're waiting to hear from you Austin.


----------



## thejackylking #884

This is getting nerve racking.  everyone keeps talking about their order getting shipped but mine still has est. shipping date of 18 Dec.  The ones who are getting their's shipped the last couple of days when did you order.  My order date was Nov. 22, just trying to get a feel for how far along they are on the backorders.


----------



## Miss Molly

love2read said:


> Once my kindle arrives I'm going to have to try and control the impulse to not buy everything that looks interesting. I've added a gift certificate to my account and am trying to make myself stick to that amount for now so that I don't go crazy with my credit card.


You know, I was bumming a little (and still am) that I have yet to find a location near me where Whispernet works.. BUT now that I think about it, that's a good thing! My wallet is grateful.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Miss Molly said:


> You know, I was bumming a little (and still am) that I have yet to find a location near me where Whispernet works.. BUT now that I think about it, that's a good thing! My wallet is grateful.


Miss Molly I got 8 freebies this morning in The Book Corner, Free Books thread check it out.


----------



## Miss Molly

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Miss Molly I got 8 freebies this morning in The Book Corner, Free Books thread check it out.


Oooh! Thanks!


----------



## Chris

Well I checked the tracking this morning and it says that my Kindle is out for delivery as of 7:32am.  WooHoo!!!!!

@thejackylking:  I ordered mine on Saturday with one-day shipping but it is a Reborn Kindle...  I can't speak to delivery times for new.

Chris


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Woo Hoo indeed!

doo doo doo doo doo doo doo

Ann


----------



## Chris

@Ann.... Ahhhhhhhhh Make it stop.... Make it stop....  The Jeopardy music.... MAKE IT STOP.... Ahhhhhhhh


----------



## Guest

Cool Chris. This possibly the hardest part of the wait. Knowing your Kindle is only a few miles away, bouncing around in the delivery truck. Hang in there, it's almost show time!



Chris said:


> @Ann.... Ahhhhhhhhh Make it stop.... Make it stop.... The Jeopardy music.... MAKE IT STOP.... Ahhhhhhhh


OH!! I thought she had to go to the bathroom!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

WOO HOO Chris. Kindle watch, Kindle watch, so exciting! Keep us posted.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

LOL. Now that'a a cute one!


----------



## Guest

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> LOL. Now that'a a cute one!


this one is cuter


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Vampyre said:


>


I'm sorry, this is clearly a TIMEX watch, not a KINDLE watch. . .have you no photoshop. 

Oh, and the jeopardy music was a reprise from earlier in the thread. . . . . .

Ann


----------



## PraiseGod13

WAHOO, Chris!!  We're here waiting with you!  Can't wait to hear your updates!!  Delivery day is just WAYYY fun!!  Gives us all Kindlebumps!!!


----------



## Chris

My Kindle has arrived!!!!!!!  Just landed on my desk at work.  Unfortunately I can't play with it until later this afternoon/evening because I have meetings all afternoon.

Right now it's just sitting over there on my desk...  Calling to me....  Over and Over again....

Once I have had a chance to play I will post back impressions....

I am SO EXCITED!!!!!!!

Chris


----------



## Chris

Oh.... And note that I changed my Signature Line

|
|
|
V


----------



## Guest

Did you at least get to take it out of the box and start charging it? 

congrats on the new tag!


----------



## Chris

Thanks....

I will right after my first meeting is finished...  I did peek at it in the box...  All Smiles!!!!!  I had never thought of naming my Kindle but after visiting the boards giving Kindle a name seems like the right thing to do...

I have been trying to think back to books that influenced my love of reading and I have zoomed in on one in particular that goes back to when I was a pre-teen.

The book is "Where the Red Fern Grows".  The dogs in that book are named Old Dan and Little Anne.  I have been thinking about Little Anne.

Don't know yet.....

Chris


----------



## Guest

> All Smiles!!!!! I had never thought of naming my Kindle but after visiting the boards giving Kindle a name seems like the right thing to do


No! no it isn't....OK you one of "them" now..He's dead Jim.

(JK)


----------



## Chris

My wife thinks it's weird too...  The Jury is still out.

I guess I should be paying attention to this meeting instead of posting to KindleBoards from my phone.  Maybe they just think I am praying 

Chris


----------



## Guest

HAHA is the meeting that bad?  Look we're doomed, that guy's over there praying!


----------



## Leslie

Chris said:


> My wife thinks it's weird too... The Jury is still out.
> 
> I guess I should be paying attention to this meeting instead of posting to KindleBoards from my phone. Maybe they just think I am praying
> 
> Chris


Congratulations on your new arrival, Chris! And posting from your phone...too funny!

LOL

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Leslie said:


> Congratulations on your new arrival, Chris! And posting from your phone...too funny!
> 
> LOL
> 
> L


Clearly you should have just brought it with you to the meeting and played with it instead. . . . 

. . . . .doot. . . .doot. . . .doot. . . . . .thump thump
(end of the jeopardy theme)


----------



## Chris

The meetings are over....  I am home....  Kindle is FANTASTIC!!!!!

First Impressions:

Much smaller than I expected.
Light and easy to hold.
Powered it up and it jumped right on the whispernet and I was downloading a book (The Road) in about a minute.
It is a reborn unit but doesn't look it.  As far as I can tell it's brand new!
Screen is impressive.
I am extremely happy!!!!

Chris


----------



## Micdiddy

Though were mostly my first impressions too. Especially the one about not noticing anything remotely reborn about it. Basically completely new.


----------



## chynared21

*Congrats Chris!!! Looking forward to hearing what name you pick out for your Kindle 

*waiting for BJ to post his thread **


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wahoo, Chris, congratulations!  Enjoy!

Betsy


----------



## love2read

thejackylking said:


> This is getting nerve racking. everyone keeps talking about their order getting shipped but mine still has est. shipping date of 18 Dec. The ones who are getting their's shipped the last couple of days when did you order. My order date was Nov. 22, just trying to get a feel for how far along they are on the backorders.


My order date was Nov 23. I also paid for 1 day shipping. I'm not sure why I got mine before you. Make sure to take advantage of the free books being offered on Amazon today and order them on your account even though you don't have your Kindle. If you don't like them you can always remove them later.

I hope you get your shipping notice soon.

Lynn


----------



## EyeMc

My order date was Nov.25... but those few days cost me 11 Kindle-less weeks (and 50 Oprah Bucks).  Still showing shipping date Feb. 13- 24. 

Jim


----------



## love2read

Day 2 with my Kindle:

I absolutely love it! I've been too busy to read very much but I'm going back to it every chance I get.

I get great Whispernet at my house and very place I've been with it so far. It was so exciting to see Amazon list all those free books today. I felt like they did that in celebration for all of us getting our new Kindles  

I have so many samples right now! It's so much fun being able to see a part of the book before buying. 

I'm starting to like the original cover a little better but I can understand why others bought an M-edge or other better quality cover right away.

I LOVE being able to change the font size.

It's so nice to be able to stop reading and have my Kindle always remember what page I was on.

I love, love, love my Kindle!!!

Lynn M


----------



## love2read

CONGRATS on the new arrival Chris. I hope you are enjoying yours as much as I am!

Lynn M


----------



## bartoloa

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Today may be Kindle watch for Austin!! We're waiting to hear from you Austin.


Yes my Kindle arrived today!!!  I had a bit of a problem trying to download the book that I ordered weeks ago. But took the back cover off, hit the reset button, and all is well. I also figured out how to put the Kindles (mine and my wife's) into the covers that came with them. It was a bit of a trick to get them on that plastic edge, but once I did, the Kindles are a bit more secure in there. Plus it is better than leaving the Kindles laying around unprotected.

Now I'm off to start reading my first book. Talk to you all later.

Austin


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo Austin, congratulations!!

Betsy


----------



## chynared21

*Congrats Austin!*


----------



## Marci

Vampyre said:


>


That's great, Vampy! LOL!


----------



## Marci

Chris said:


> Thanks....
> 
> The book is "Where the Red Fern Grows". The dogs in that book are named Old Dan and Little Anne. I have been thinking about Little Anne.
> 
> Don't know yet.....
> 
> Chris


That's one of my very favorite books! I love it! Either will be a great name for your Kindle

Marci


----------



## Marci

love2read said:


> CONGRATS on the new arrival Chris. I hope you are enjoying yours as much as I am!
> 
> Lynn M


Congratulations, Chris & Lynn M.!

It's great to read about your positive experiences. Keep the reports coming

Marci


----------



## Angela

Congratulations Chris and Austin on your arrivals today!! woo hoo!!


----------



## Marci

Chris said:


> My wife thinks it's weird too... The Jury is still out.
> 
> I guess I should be paying attention to this meeting instead of posting to KindleBoards from my phone. Maybe they just think I am praying
> 
> Chris


  

This is just too funny!!!

Marci


----------



## thejackylking #884

I just checked my order status and I have been upgraded from Items not yet shipped to Items shipping soon. This item is being prepared to be shipped. *YES* I cant wait.


----------



## katiekat1066

Woo Hoo!  So exciting!
Warning - it'll say shipping soon until at least late tonight if not longer    I went nuts waiting for it to change.  I've forgotten which shipping option did you go with?  We'll all be waiting with bated breath!

Katiekat


----------



## thejackylking #884

super saver free shipping.  I'm excited but I'm not paying for shipping if I don't have to.  Besides it has to go to my parents house first and then come to me.


----------



## Marci

thejackylking said:


> I just checked my order status and I have been upgraded from Items not yet shipped to Items shipping soon. This item is being prepared to be shipped. *YES* I cant wait.


All Right, JackylKing!

That's great.

Kindle Watch 

Marci


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

thejackylking said:


> I just checked my order status and I have been upgraded from Items not yet shipped to Items shipping soon. This item is being prepared to be shipped. *YES* I cant wait.


How exciting jackylking! We are all on Kindle watch with you, keep us posted.
Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

thejackylking said:


> I just checked my order status and I have been upgraded from Items not yet shipped to Items shipping soon. This item is being prepared to be shipped. *YES* I cant wait.


JackylKing, yay for shipping soon! We love Kindlewatch! Keep us posted!

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


>


Glad you liked this..I can merge those two pictures to make them one. It could be an unofficial Kindlewatch icon if you want.

here it is










This is where it is if you want your own copy

http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x300/Vampyre111/kindlewatch.jpg?t=1228928439

Oh you will notice, I used the picture of the Kindle with Leslie's FAQ.


----------



## PraiseGod13

KONGRATS Lynn & Chris!!!  We're so happy for you!!  Those of us who have had ours for a while can try to tell people how incredible the Kindle is..... but until you have yours in your hands and experience the screen and Kindle features..... there's really no describing it.  Kindling is the ultimate experience!  Love your thoughts on names!  Keep us posted!!  And... welcome to the Klub!!


----------



## Chris

First of all Congrats to everyone who got their Kindle yesterday and for the ones that shipped.  You won't be sorry!!!!

I played with it last night until I had to go to my Hip Hop Dance Aerobics Class.  I am horrible at dancing but it is fun and gives me a good work out.

I am really... really... impressed with the Kindle and it's readability.  For some reason I have no problem with the Next Page button.  I guess it is just how I hold books....

I am hurrying now to finish a DTB book that I have been reading and move on to my first full read on the Kindle.

I am thinking about subscribing to the New York Times on the Kindle.  What are you guys' thoughts on the newspapers/magazines?

Chris


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Glad you are enjoying your Kindle Chris. Leslie gets the NYT and loves it. One thing she said is how nice it is to wake up and not have to get out of bed to read the newspaper. I'm sure she'll post how wonderful she thinks it is.
Linda


----------



## Glynnis

My Kindle arrived this morning (ordered 11/21). I was away and had hoped to get home before UPS delivered. Of course every appointment/errand took way longer than usual, LOL, but I did call home and find out that a package from Amazon had been delivered. I restrained myself enough to greet everyone when I came, but I did let the groceries wait until I had my K plugged in and starting to recharge. The connection with the recharger seems a little touchy on mine (it was pushed all the way in, just loose not snug), so I had to go find something to do to distract myself for a while. I ran up to the post office and found that my M-Edge cover arrived too (mocha and tan ... I love it).

My first impressions are that I like the way the K looks and feels. Even in the leather jacket it's quite comfortable to hold. It's a little hard for me to read the bottom row of buttons on the keyboard without my glasses, but I expect I'll get used to them quickly. The screen is wonderfully readable (even in the sun) and I can comfortably read it, without my glasses, at setting #4 (I LOVE this!!).

I'm off through the Kindleboard link to Amazon to get everything set up and order Leslie's book and get started Kindling. I'll be back later!

P.S. Congratulations to everyone else who received their Ks today, hello to new members and thanks to everyone else on the board for making this a great place to spend time learning (and laughing) about all things Kindle!!


----------



## Chris

@Glynnis:  Glad you got your Kindle.... Kongrats.....  I have been thinking about ordering a cover from M-Edge and getting the light.  How do you like yours?  Is it the kind that can get the light attachment?

Chris


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Glynnis, congratulations on your new Kindle!  Glad you're having a blast with it and that you already bought it a gift!

Chris, congratulations to you too!  I've subscribed to a couple of newspaper trials, and enjoyed them but since we get two papers already, I let the trials expire.  I will probably get a month of the Washington Post while we're in San Diego in February just to keep up with the home town news.  Today I subscribed to the 2 week free trial of the Chicago Tribune so I could read first hand reporting about the scandals there, too cool!  Read to my husband about the case while we ran errands.

Betsy


----------



## Scathach

ekkk I am going nuts my Kindle is in Hartford right now, should be here in the morning!  Hubby so nice he is letting me play with it for a day or so just to make sure it works okay... then it goes back in the box to get wrapped up again lol.  It's going to be a looooong wait till x-mas


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Scathach said:


> ekkk I am going nuts my Kindle is in Hartford right now, should be here in the morning! Hubby so nice he is letting me play with it for a day or so just to make sure it works okay... then it goes back in the box to get wrapped up again lol. It's going to be a looooong wait till x-mas


Spend it here with us on Kindleboards! We'll make sure it goes fast!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Glynnis congratulations on receiving your Kindle. Glad to hear you are loving it and already accessorizing.
Linda


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Scathach said:


> ekkk I am going nuts my Kindle is in Hartford right now, should be here in the morning! Hubby so nice he is letting me play with it for a day or so just to make sure it works okay... then it goes back in the box to get wrapped up again lol. It's going to be a looooong wait till x-mas


Tomorrow will be an exciting day for you. Be sure and let us know what you think.
Linda


----------



## Glynnis

Chris said:


> @Glynnis: I have been thinking about ordering a cover from M-Edge and getting the light. How do you like yours? Is it the kind that can get the light attachment?
> 
> Chris


Yes, Chris, I got the one that stores the light along the spine of the cover. I haven't received the light yet, it should come in a few days. I'm not sure I'll like having the light there when I'm not using it, but without the light, this gives you a nice wide space on the left of the K to hold while you're reading. I'll post on accessories when I get the light and have a better idea how this is going to work for me. But, so far, I like the cover. I haven't even unwrapped the original cover, but I will later so I can also post some weight comparisons of the two covers and the light for folks who are considering either of these.


----------



## Leslie

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Glad you are enjoying your Kindle Chris. Leslie gets the NYT and loves it. One thing she said is how nice it is to wake up and not have to get out of bed to read the newspaper. I'm sure she'll post how wonderful she thinks it is.
> Linda


What she said.

Seriously, I love the New York Times. In the months running up to the election, I read it religiously from front to back every single day. For the past few weeks I have been taking a bit of a vacation...I might miss a day or I don't read every section. But still, I love it. They organize things differently than they do on their website so I actually read articles I would have missed online.

$13.99/mo and worth every penny.

L


----------



## PraiseGod13

HOORAY, Glynnis!!  I'm so happy that you have your Kindle..... and an M-edge to dress her/him up in also!!  I'm sure you'll love your Kindle as much as I love my MaKK!!  I can't imagine life without him.  Be sure to check out all of the free books available on Amazon right now.  They're listed on the Free Books discussion in the Book Corner.  There are also a lot of great books listed in the Bargain Books discussion.  I've added 9 books to MaKK in the last two days and have spent $2.25.  My husband is amazed!  Enjoy and welcome to the Klub!!!!  We're glad to have you here!!


----------



## PraiseGod13

Scathach said:


> ekkk I am going nuts my Kindle is in Hartford right now, should be here in the morning! Hubby so nice he is letting me play with it for a day or so just to make sure it works okay... then it goes back in the box to get wrapped up again lol. It's going to be a looooong wait till x-mas


Wahoo, Scathach!!! Maybe once Hubby sees the sparkle of joy in your eyes once you're holding your precious Kindle, he'll relent and allow you to just keep it out. Tell him that your Kindle cannot breathe in the box, and making him/her hold his/her breath that long is just plain cruel!! Be sure to check out the discussions on the free books and bargain books now available on Amazon and take advantage of those if there are any you're interested in. Be sure to keep us posted on the arrival of your Kindle and your reaction to that bundle of joy!! Enjoy the box too!! And.... welcome to the Klub...... we're happy to have you with us!!


----------



## Angela

Congrats Glynnis on recieving your Kindle!! Enjoy!


----------



## thejackylking #884

Well I definately know that mine will be shipping either today or tomorrow since amazon finally hit my account up for the $359.  I'm glad they are starting to catch up.


----------



## Guest

If you got tapped, your Kindle should be in the preparing to ship mode at least.  It'll probably go out today.


----------



## paisley

Well, my Kindle has apparently shipped! ~~happy dance~~

This is a tad unexpected, though...seeing as the expected arrival date was Feb 13-25. 

Is there a Kindle word for this? Kindlearly perhaps?  

I'm half expecting an empty Amazon box...this is too good to be true. LOL


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

~~happy dance~~ indeed paisley, how exciting!! Official Kindle watch, which we absolutely love.  Keep us posted! I think there are others with a Feb ship date so I hope this is across the board.
Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Glynnis said:


> Yes, Chris, I got the one that stores the light along the spine of the cover. I haven't received the light yet, it should come in a few days. I'm not sure I'll like having the light there when I'm not using it, but without the light, this gives you a nice wide space on the left of the K to hold while you're reading. I'll post on accessories when I get the light and have a better idea how this is going to work for me. But, so far, I like the cover. I haven't even unwrapped the original cover, but I will later so I can also post some weight comparisons of the two covers and the light for folks who are considering either of these.


Glynnis--

Thanks for the review of the cover, looking forward to your post in Accessories when you get the light! And I love your avatar--are those Airedales?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

paisley said:


> Well, my Kindle has apparently shipped! ~~happy dance~~
> 
> This is a tad unexpected, though...seeing as the expected arrival date was Feb 13-25.
> 
> Is there a Kindle word for this? Kindlearly perhaps?
> 
> I'm half expecting an empty Amazon box...this is too good to be true. LOL


Lisa, woohoo!

This is so exciting! Kindlewatch Kindlewatch, let us know when you get the tracking and delivery date info! Great news that the shipping moved up!

I'm going to go check the expected arrival date of my brother's Kindle to see if it has changed..

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Holy Moly!  I've still got an expected arrival date of Feb 19-Mar 4, but now my order says "Shipping Soon.  We are preparing these items for shipment and this portion of your order cannot be canceled or changed."  Guess I can't add any more gift certificates to it, LOL!  Good thing I added one a couple days ago.  Still says it will arrive after Christmas, though...  But at least it might arrive CLOSE to Christmas.  My brother won't mind.

Betsy

WOOOHOOOOO!!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Holy Moly! I've still got an expected arrival date of Feb 19-Mar 4, but now my order says "Shipping Soon. We are preparing these items for shipment and this portion of your order cannot be canceled or changed." Guess I can't add any more gift certificates to it, LOL! Good thing I added one a couple days ago. Still says it will arrive after Christmas, though... But at least it might arrive CLOSE to Christmas. My brother won't mind.
> 
> Betsy
> 
> WOOOHOOOOO!!!


Great news Betsy!
Linda


----------



## Bruinboy

Paisley and Betsy, you two scared the bejeebers out of me this morning.  I'm glad I checked these boards.  I had ordered a Kindle on Nov 24, but had a delivery date of Feb 12-24, which was disappointing to have to wait that long.  Well, I couldn't wait and when the refurbs came out, I read peoples' experiences with them and decided to order a refurb.  It arrived this week and I love it.  I mean absolutely love it.  It has exceeded my expectations which were high in the first place.  I could say more about it, but go to the Cubby thread and you can read my thoughts there.  Anyhow, when I saw your were scheduled for delivery, I thought, "Yikes, I've got to cancel the one I ordered on Nov 24th."  Thankfully, mine had not been scheduled to ship, so I was able to cancel.

Sometime after the first of the year, however, I will probably be getting another.  My DW has not been as interested in the Kindle as I have been even though she loves to read.  After seeing my Kindle last night she commented, "Well, if version two comes out next year, maybe you can get that one and I'll take this one."  Yes, a convert in the making!!!!

All of you who are waiting for yours, if you enjoy it half as much as I enjoy mine, you will be more than satisfied.


----------



## Robin

For those who are getting shipping notices now - when did you order? I ordered on November 24 and it says shipping Feb 17 - March 2. It looks like they've shipped orders up to 2 days before mine... hoping it's coming soon .


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

RobinT said:


> For those who are getting shipping notices now - when did you order? I ordered on November 24 and it says shipping Feb 17 - March 2. It looks like they've shipped orders up to 2 days before mine... hoping it's coming soon .


Congratulations on your first post Robin and welcome to Kindleboards. Please go to Intro/Welcome Board and tell us more about yourself.
Linda


----------



## drenee

> For those who are getting shipping notices now - when did you order? I ordered on November 24 and it says shipping Feb 17 - March 2. It looks like they've shipped orders up to 2 days before mine... hoping it's coming soon .


I got online and checked my shipping status this morning. The date has changed from the late date of March 2 till March 13, I believe. I ordered on November 25. 
Robin, can you tell me how you were able to ascertain that they have shipped orders two days before yours? Is that off of these boards on Kindle? 
thanks,
debbie


----------



## Robin

I've been watching posts on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Order-Arrival-Dates-the-Kindle/forum/FxBVKST06PWP9B/Tx1XTSMH9E212W4/1/ref=cm_cd_pg_oldest?%5Fencoding=UTF8&asin=B000FI73MA&cdSort=newest


----------



## drenee

Thank you!


----------



## paisley

RobinT said:


> For those who are getting shipping notices now - when did you order? I ordered on November 24 and it says shipping Feb 17 - March 2. It looks like they've shipped orders up to 2 days before mine... hoping it's coming soon .


I ordered on Nov 24 also, so maybe yours will arrive early as well. I was really shocked when I got the shipping email, actually. I was mentally prepared for the megawait. (Oh, there's a voltage joke in there somewhere...but I need more coffee first).


----------



## thejackylking #884

I ordered mine on Nov 22 originally had an estimated shipping date of Dec 18 - Dec 22.  They just tapped me for payment and I've got an Item shipping soon message as well.


----------



## drenee

I too was ready for the long wait.  Had determined I really wanted to wait till about March anyway to clear out some DTB's that I know I'll have a hard time getting back to once I have a Kindle in hand.  I'm just curious to know if it's going to come sooner so I can start ordering books and a cover (don't want it to be nakey) light, and all the other wonderful things you wonderful people have turned me onto.  

debbie


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The one for my brother was ordered on Nov 27 and still has an estimated delivery date of Feb 19-March 4 although it says "Shipping Soon" and "Preparing for shipment."  Based on others' experiences here on KBoards, I think they're knitting itty-bitty mittens, hat and scarf for it.

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Okay, if Betsy ordered two days after me and she's shipping soon I think I better go check my order again.  Now I'm getting nervous.  LOL.


----------



## EyeMc

I ordered on Nov. 25th... so far no changes in status.  BUT it looks like I better get those coinstar certificates entered soon!

Jim


----------



## luvmy4brats

I ordered my daughter's Kindle Nov 27 and it has an estimated delivery date of Feb 12-24.

It's now shipping soon and can't be cancelled. I think it'll be a bit earlier than feb 12.


----------



## Chris

@Glynnis: Thanks for the feedback on the M-Edge case.  I am seriously considering one.  I am glad you are enjoying your Kindle!

@Leslie/Betsy the Quilter/Linda Cannon-Mott: Thanks for the feedback on the newspaper/magazine stuff.  I think I am going to go for it!

Still LOVING my Kindle....

Chris


----------



## luvmy4brats

Yep, Looks like it's shipping. My credit card got the hit. 

Now my daughter WILL be getting a Kindle for Christmas!


----------



## drenee

congrats on the kindle for christmas for your daughter.  I would have a hard time keeping that a secret.  

It is interesting though that a couple of people who ordered on the 25th of november are not in the shipping soon group, and that some who ordered two days later are.  Don't get me wrong, I'm very happy for you.  I'm fine to wait.  I am a patient person.  Just wondering how reserving your place in line really works.


----------



## EyeMc

I was wondering that too!

I wonder if it has to do with already owning a kindle?  Geography? Shipping Speed?  The color of your eyes? The middle name of your father's second cousin once removed ?  

That being said, I am not supposed to be waiting for the one I am waiting for...I am not supposed to be ordering until AFTER Christmas   Just too impatient and NOT willing to wait until June!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congrats to everyone receiving their Kindles early but what a bummer   for the rest of you. Confusing as to how this is determined.

Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The order is very confusing...I am an Amazon Prime member, have no idea if that makes any difference...getting free two day shipping, too.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

luvmy4brats said:


> I ordered my daughter's Kindle Nov 27 and it has an estimated delivery date of Feb 12-24.
> 
> It's now shipping soon and can't be cancelled. I think it'll be a bit earlier than feb 12.


I ordered mine Nov 27 and it has an estimated shipping date still of Feb 19-Mar 4, despite "Shipping Soon." I really wonder if geographic location and distribution centers have anything to do with it?

Betsy


----------



## Guest

OK here's what's really going on. Amazon has seen a lot of people canceling their orders to get refurbished Kindles.

To stop people from canceling their orders, they are tapping credit cards and sending out shipping soon messages.

Evil Geniuses at work }evil laugh{ 



Spoiler



this was meant as an attempt at humor[\spoiler]


----------



## KimmyA

Hello everyone! I'm new to the boards and I ordered a refurbished Kindle today. It's suppose to ship on the 15th. I wanted two day delivery but I was trying to checkout so fast I forgot to change it.   Oh well. I'll get it soon.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I ordered mine Nov 27 and it has an estimated shipping date still of Feb 19-Mar 4, despite "Shipping Soon." I really wonder if geographic location and distribution centers have anything to do with it?
> 
> Betsy


My estimated delivery date never changed, even after the "shipping soon" tag. Bibi was a week early. Does that make her a preemie?


----------



## SongbirdVB

KimmyA said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new to the boards and I ordered a refurbished Kindle today. It's suppose to ship on the 15th. I wanted two day delivery but I was trying to checkout so fast I forgot to change it.  Oh well. I'll get it soon.


Unless it's gone to "shipping soon" you can still jump in and change the shipping. The day after I ordered mine I went back and changed to 1 day shipping. Patience is a virtue I'm kinda short on...


----------



## KimmyA

SongbirdVB said:


> Unless it's gone to "shipping soon" you can still jump in and change the shipping. The day after I ordered mine I went back and changed to 1 day shipping. Patience is a virtue I'm kinda short on...


I just checked and it says shipping soon so I'm going to have to wait. Thank you for the information. I didn't know you could do that. I'm not big on patience either but since I wasn't expecting one until March, maybe I can wait 3 - 5 business days.


----------



## EyeMc

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The order is very confusing...I am an Amazon Prime member, have no idea if that makes any difference...getting free two day shipping, too.
> 
> Betsy


I'm a Prime Member too, and even willing to spring the $4 for next day! No changes.

I really wonder if they are trying to get them out to previous buyers first?


----------



## SongbirdVB

EyeMc said:


> I'm a Prime Member too, and even willing to spring the $4 for next day! No changes.
> 
> I really wonder if they are trying to get them out to previous buyers first?


That would be mean, since previous buyers could be the ones that are selling them on Ebay.


----------



## Robin

I've upgrade to 1 day shipping since my order from 11/24 still shows as not shipped. Maybe I can still get it in time to play with my new toy while on vacation Christmas to New Years


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm a Prime member and upgraded to 1 day shipping. I am a previous owner.

I wonder if it has to do with which shipping center the order is coming from. Betsy and I are both on the east coast.

My shipping estimate still says Feb and that will be delivered after Christmas.


----------



## pidgeon92

luvmy4brats said:


> I wonder if it has to do with which shipping center the order is coming from. Betsy and I are both on the east coast.


It does. There are warehouses all over the country. When a warehouse gets inventory, it goes to the closest customers.


----------



## paisley

I'm on the East Coast also...interesting!

I am so excited to have one in my hands! The box...OMGosh the box...now I know what you guys have been talking about. LOL ::swoon::

I felt a slight temptation to list my unopened Kindle on eBay, but only for a fleeting moment. A year ago I was tempted to sell my daughter's Hanna Montana tickets, so now I'm wondering what will land in my lap _next_ year as a possible money-making opportunity?? I won't go that route, though...not my style for a variety of reasons.


----------



## Glynnis

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Glynnis--
> 
> ... your avatar--are those Airedales?
> 
> Betsy


Hi Betsy:
Close ... they're Welsh Terriers, smaller than Airedales (20 pounds). I decided to down-size at this point in my life, but I discovered that these guys (Merlin on the left and Acorn on the right) are really like "concentrated" terrierness  They're great, although you have to be careful about leaving this lying around (LOL) -- I'm being very, very careful with the Kindle. I've downloaded some great old stories about terriers, and dogs in general, from Gutenberg that I'm looking forward to reading soon. Do you have dogs too?


----------



## EyeMc

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm a Prime member and upgraded to 1 day shipping. I am a previous owner.
> 
> I wonder if it has to do with which shipping center the order is coming from. Betsy and I are both on the east coast.
> 
> My shipping estimate still says Feb and that will be delivered after Christmas.


I'm a recent transplant to Western New York (Buffalo). East coasters think I'm in the Mid-west, Mid-westerners think of this as the east coast...

If I was still in Cincinnati It would come from Campbellsville KY about 20 miles away, but I wouldn't pay sales tax. Instead it will probably come to Buffalo from Massachusetts or Virginia (Several hundred miles away) and I will have to pay sales tax since Amazon has a facility somewhere in NY...grrrr.


----------



## Angela

KimmyA said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new to the boards and I ordered a refurbished Kindle today. It's suppose to ship on the 15th. I wanted two day delivery but I was trying to checkout so fast I forgot to change it.  Oh well. I'll get it soon.


Hello KimmyA and welcome! Looks like a busy day for refurbs and KindleWatch!


----------



## drenee

I was just on Amazon shopping for books...seen they have refurbs available again for anyone interested!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wahooo shipping notification--my brother's Kindle has been shipped!  Due to arrive December 15th!  My brother will have his Kindle for Christmas!!!!

Betsy


----------



## EyeMc

Just Checked again, My Shipping status has changed from "expected to ship Feb. 11-24" to "expected delivery date Feb. 25"...

I'm beginning to think I have bad Kindle Karma!

Jim


----------



## Leslie

Yes, they are showing here on the refurb notice link thingy. Quick, quick, quick!

L


----------



## Leslie

EyeMc said:


> Just Checked again, My Shipping status has changed from "expected to ship Feb. 11-24" to "expected delivery date Feb. 25"...
> 
> I'm beginning to think I have bad Kindle Karma!
> 
> Jim


Buy a refurb Jim. Here's your chance! Move quick!

L


----------



## drenee

Jim, 
do i remember correctly, you placed your order on november 25th?


----------



## EyeMc

Leslie said:


> Buy a refurb Jim. Here's your chance! Move quick!
> 
> L


Specifically prohibition against buying my own Christmas gift...I've done it before and I'm still "paying"


drenee said:


> Jim,
> do i remember correctly, you placed your order on november 25th?


Yes, you are correct...so i will be in trouble should it actually get here before Christmas...on the other hand, I'm not known for my patience.

Jim


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

EyeMc said:


> Just Checked again, My Shipping status has changed from "expected to ship Feb. 11-24" to "expected delivery date Feb. 25"...
> 
> I'm beginning to think I have bad Kindle Karma!
> 
> Jim


Jim, I'm sorry, I'll slink quietly into the night, lips zipped.


----------



## drenee

Maybe my status will change in the next few days then.  Really hope it does, but if not, it's okay.  I have new computer and software coming for my new job and I really need to concentrate on that instead of being distracted.  LOL!  Who am I kidding.  I'm distracted with the kindleboards and looking at the books available.  I guess it's hopeless.  Anyway, I digress, keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


>


Ouch! (Wincing) 

Ann


----------



## EyeMc

No worries, 

I'm just feeling frustrated and alone... I could have a Kindle by MONDAY    Or March  ... (and she just giggles).

I think I need a zoloft... or maybe a glass of Cab.

J


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Ouch! (Wincing)
> 
> Ann


I know, it's pretty bad, I almost didn't post it. Kind of Twilight Zoney....

This was my other choice:









Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well that one is just kooky!

Ann


----------



## Guest

It could be worse


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Zipped, I said Zipped! LOL!



So sorry I started this, soooo off topic.

So (sorry McJim) I'm going to be on Kindlewatch on Monday.  One more part of my Christmas shopping done!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sounds like Harvey is gonna be on Kindlewatch, too!

Betsy


----------



## thejackylking #884

got bumped up to items shipping soon 2 days ago.  got tapped por payment yesterday and still says item shipping soon today.  This is getting frustrating.


----------



## Marci

Hang in there, JackylKing -

it won't be too much longer before it's in transit ....

Marci


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mine says "Shipping" but the UPS site says "Billing Information Received" which is what I expected.  The tracking information is electronically generated and is usually way ahead of the actual shipping.  I was really surprised mine went so fast from shipping soon to shipping....

Betsy


----------



## Guest

You're so nice,
You've only checked twice.
Your Kindle is coming to town!

You've seen while your dreaming,
Your smile is really beaming!
Your Kindle is on it's way.
You may even get it today!

The Kindlewatch has been set,
In hopes that you will soon get,
Your Kindle today, because it's on the way.

oh well so much for my atte,pts at song writing,


----------



## Marci

Vampyre said:


> You're so nice,
> You've only checked twice.
> Your Kindle is coming to town!
> 
> You've seen while your dreaming,
> Your smile is really beaming!
> Your Kindle is on it's way.
> You may even get it today!
> 
> The Kindlewatch has been set,
> In hopes that you will soon get,
> Your Kindle today, because it's on the way.
> 
> oh well so much for my atte,pts at song writing,


Vampyre!

You outdid yourself on this one - totally awesome! 

Marci


----------



## Guest

Thank you, you're too kind


----------



## Jen

Betsy-
When did he order it?  I thought I saw someone that got theirs that ordered November 21st.  I ordered Matt's November 20th, and it's been in 'shipping soon' status for days now.  It says it will deliver after Christmas, despite est shipping date of 12/16-12/19.  Just curious, I was really hoping it would get here next week before our trip to Florida!!


----------



## TM

For those that have it as shipping soon - it may have already shipped. Mine was still in shipping soon mode after it had shipped (according to the tracking information anyway). Thye don't always update your status and send ya the delivery e-mail right away.


----------



## KBoards Admin

The refurb I ordered yesterday has been shipped already - hooray. It must be taking the long way here, though... estimated UPS arrival date is Dec 17. (I paid for the '3 to 5 day' shipping.)

Can't wait!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jen said:


> Betsy-
> When did he order it? I thought I saw someone that got theirs that ordered November 21st. I ordered Matt's November 20th, and it's been in 'shipping soon' status for days now. It says it will deliver after Christmas, despite est shipping date of 12/16-12/19. Just curious, I was really hoping it would get here next week before our trip to Florida!!


It's a gift for my brother and I ordered it Nov 27th. Even when it said "Shipping Soon" the note said it would be delivered after Christmas, then miraculously, it said shipped with delivery on the 15th!

For anyone who has a tracking number, I suggest that you go to the UPS site (or whatever service it is, typically UPS, I think) and put the tracking number in there. Right now mine says "Electronic billing info received from vendor" or something similar, so it hasn't actually been picked up by UPS yet, even though Amazon says it's been shipped.

Betsy


----------



## Jen

That makes me a bit upset! I just checked my bank account, I haven't been charged for it, so I'm assuming it still hasn't shipped. You ordered it a week after me! Boo Hooooo  !! Well, I guess not _that_ upset since I already have mine, but I really wanted him to have it for our trip. Maybe I should call Amazon tonight and complain, it might make them ship it faster!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jen said:


> That makes me a bit upset! I just checked my bank account, I haven't been charged for it, so I'm assuming it still hasn't shipped. You ordered it a week after me! Boo Hooooo  !! Well, I guess not _that_ upset since I already have mine, but I really wanted him to have it for our trip. Maybe I should call Amazon tonight and complain, it might make them ship it faster!


Couldn't hurt. I'm in VA, it may make a difference depending on which area of the country you are in.

Betsy


----------



## Marci

Harvey said:


> The refurb I ordered yesterday has been shipped already - hooray. It must be taking the long way here, though... estimated UPS arrival date is Dec 17. (I paid for the '3 to 5 day' shipping.)
> 
> Can't wait!


Hooray!!!

Marci


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Harvey said:


> The refurb I ordered yesterday has been shipped already - hooray. It must be taking the long way here, though... estimated UPS arrival date is Dec 17. (I paid for the '3 to 5 day' shipping.)
> 
> Can't wait!


Woo Hoo Harvey!!!


----------



## drenee

Jen said:


> That makes me a bit upset! I just checked my bank account, I haven't been charged for it, so I'm assuming it still hasn't shipped. You ordered it a week after me! Boo Hooooo  !! Well, I guess not _that_ upset since I already have mine, but I really wanted him to have it for our trip. Maybe I should call Amazon tonight and complain, it might make them ship it faster!


Jen, if you decide to complain, will you let me know what they say. Some of these orders were placed after mine, albiet by one a couple days, but I still would like to know how I got further down the line. thanks


----------



## Jen

drenee said:


> Jen, if you decide to complain, will you let me know what they say. Some of these orders were placed after mine, albiet by one a couple days, but I still would like to know how I got further down the line. thanks


Definitely. I figure it couldn't hurt to call, so I'll do that when I get home from work, then hop back on and give you an update!


----------



## drenee

Thanks Jen. 
I started an email to them today, but decided not to send it.  If you get some results maybe I'll contact too.


----------



## luvmy4brats

My daughter's Kindle is out for delivery. I have to intercept the UPS guy so she doesn't get a hold of the box. She doesn't have a clue because as far as she knows it's backordered until Feb.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jen said:


> Definitely. I figure it couldn't hurt to call, so I'll do that when I get home from work, then hop back on and give you an update!


Please let us know! Even though I'm one of the ones (my brother, really) who apparently benefited, it doesn't seem right to me and I'd love to their explanation.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

RobinT said:


> I've upgrade to 1 day shipping since my order from 11/24 still shows as not shipped. Maybe I can still get it in time to play with my new toy while on vacation Christmas to New Years


We're keeping our fingers crossed for you Robin! Glad you made your way over to Kindleboards from Amazon. When your Kindle comes, be sure to join one of our Book Klubs, starting in January!

Betsy


----------



## Jen

I just got off the phone with customer service, basically they told me it's because I chose free super saver shipping, and that gives them a 3-5 day 'buffer' for the DC to ship it out.  Nice.  He said it's usually 3-5 days from when it turns to 'shipping soon', and said mine changed to that status on the 9th.  He said it should have shipped today, or it will monday.  Note to new kindle purchasers, don't choose free shipping!!
  
So, while I got some information from the call, it really didn't do me any good in the long run!  Oh well, I guess I'll just keep checking and see what happens!


----------



## pidgeon92

Jen said:


> I just got off the phone with customer service, basically they told me it's because I chose free super saver shipping, and that gives them a 3-5 day 'buffer' for the DC to ship it out.


This is why I finally went with a Prime membership. I remember plenty of times I would order in-stock items (not at Christmas) that would take a week or two to _ship_. With Prime, they ship within 24 hours (weekends not included).

BTW, if you are interested in becoming a Prime member, Amazon is running a deal for $59 for the first year:

http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/16476/1-Year-Of-Amazon-Prime-59


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I have the Prime Membership also and it is worth every penny and then some. $59 is a good deal.

Linda


----------



## drenee

Okay, I went in and changed my shipping.  Let's see if that bumps me up in line any.  
Thanks Jen, for the follow up.


----------



## thejackylking #884

Mine shipped yesterday since it left Hazelwood, Mo and my parents house is only a couple of hours away they should recieve it soon and then be able to mail it to me either later today or perhaps Monday.


----------



## EyeMc

Jen said:


> I just got off the phone with customer service, basically they told me it's because I chose free super saver shipping, and that gives them a 3-5 day 'buffer' for the DC to ship it out. Nice. He said it's usually 3-5 days from when it turns to 'shipping soon', and said mine changed to that status on the 9th. He said it should have shipped today, or it will monday. Note to new kindle purchasers, don't choose free shipping!!
> 
> So, while I got some information from the call, it really didn't do me any good in the long run! Oh well, I guess I'll just keep checking and see what happens!


Yeah but... I've had Prime and Next Day shipping since I ordered, and still no changes! I ordered when I did to get "in line" , but now "the line" doesn't seem to make any difference!... grrr.


----------



## Guest

The only time I use over night shipping is for something like my Kindle.  The rest of the time I use the free supersaver- takes -forever -and a day -to get it -method.

When Harvey gets his, I hope he loves it as much as we do.  If not, it may be the end of the Kindle Boards as we know it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vampyre said:


> The only time I use over night shipping is for something like my Kindle. The rest of the time I use the free supersaver- takes -forever -and a day -to get it -method.


I don't think I've used anything but free shipping, yet. Sometimes I'll click on the faster shipping, but when my credit cards sees the higher total, it starts biting and kicking me. I even used free shipping for Christmas gifts. Amazon assures me everything will get here in time, but I'm still biting my nails and kicking myself. I'll feel better when my CC statement comes in.



> When Harvey gets his, I hope he loves it as much as we do. If not, it may be the end of the Kindle Boards as we know it.


Vampy, bite your tongue. Harvey wouldn't desert us. Harvey is our friend, our guide our mentor ... and besides, we'd hunt him down and drag him back.


----------



## Guest

I'm just sayin', it could happen.  I sincerely doubt it but in this wacky world, anything is possible.


----------



## Leslie

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I have the Prime Membership also and it is worth every penny and then some. $59 is a good deal.
> 
> Linda


I agree. I've had prime since it came out and it's great.

Two weeks ago I ordered a refurb Kindle on a Saturday with the free Prime shipping, so it should've been here Tuesday, but it arrived on Monday. That right there convinced me to keep it when my renewal comes up (March). I had thought about cancelling since I am not ordering as many books from Amazon, but I realized I still order other stuff and for that, it's worth it.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My brother's Kindle arrived at UPS in Baltimore, MD yesterday and departed today at 5:40 am.  It should get delivered on Monday, will probably get to VA later today.  Seems to me that my own Kindle shipped out of Louisville, KY?  I posted before but now the info's not available anymore online.

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Great news Betsy! Official Kindlewatch here. Keep us posted.

Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Interestingly enough, in October, my first Kindle shipped out of Lexington, KY and then rode to Baltimore, presumably by truck (took 11 hours).

This one, my brother's, shipped out of Baltimore, MD.  Maybe they've set up new distribution centers.

(Did you know you can use your Amazon order number to look up your tracking information on the UPS site?  My tracking info isn't available any more for the first Kindle via Amazon, but UPS lets you "track by reference", so I put the order number in.  Useful sometimes...)

Betsy


----------



## DeDe

I knew I should have stayed off these boards...if I would have managed that I probably wouldn't have ordered my Kindle this morning...darn it, now there is the dreadful 3 month wait...expected delivery March 7-14...(sigh)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

DeDe said:


> I knew I should have stayed off these boards...if I would have managed that I probably wouldn't have ordered my Kindle this morning...darn it, now there is the dreadful 3 month wait...expected delivery March 7-14...(sigh)


WOO HOO DeDe! Congratulations, it will be well worth the wait.  You can pass the time here browsing, learning more about the Kindle, looking at accessories, book recommendations, free & bargain books and making Kindle friends.

Linda


----------



## Jen

It shipped!!  I really wonder if calling cusomer service helped my case - I called friday and now all of a sudden it's shipped, or at least is shipping tomorrow.  I'm almost as excited for Matt to get his as I was to get mine!  Estimated delivery is the day before we leave for Florida, hopefully that actually happens!!    
EyeMC - what's the status of yours?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Jen said:


> It shipped!! I really wonder if calling cusomer service helped my case - I called friday and now all of a sudden it's shipped, or at least is shipping tomorrow. I'm almost as excited for Matt to get his as I was to get mine! Estimated delivery is the day before we leave for Florida, hopefully that actually happens!!
> EyeMC - what's the status of yours?


That is great news Jen.


----------



## katiekat1066

Jen said:


> It shipped!!


Woo Hoo Jan!!!!
I swear I'm following everybody else's Kindles as much as I followed mine. It's just too much not to check back several times a day to see who has gotten theirs.

Katiekat


----------



## drenee

katiekat1066 said:


> Woo Hoo Jan!!!!
> I swear I'm following everybody else's Kindles as much as I followed mine. It's just too much not to check back several times a day to see who has gotten theirs.
> 
> Katiekat


I have been doing the exact same thing.


----------



## EyeMc

Jen said:


> It shipped!! I really wonder if calling cusomer service helped my case - I called friday and now all of a sudden it's shipped, or at least is shipping tomorrow. I'm almost as excited for Matt to get his as I was to get mine! Estimated delivery is the day before we leave for Florida, hopefully that actually happens!!
> EyeMC - what's the status of yours?


No change... still expected delivery date of Feb. 25... but i have come to be at peace with that now.

Jim


----------



## KimmyA

My refurb. has shippped! It says delivery on the 17th but it's coming out of NC and I'm in SC so it could come sooner!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

KimmyA said:


> My refurb. has shippped! It says delivery on the 17th but it's coming out of NC and I'm in SC so it could come sooner!


Congrats KimmyA, exciting news. We love Kindle watch!

Linda


----------



## Jen

EyeMc said:


> No change... still expected delivery date of Feb. 25... but i have come to be at peace with that now.
> 
> Jim


Wow, when did you order it? I assumed from the conversations it was around the same time as me (Nov 20th)?

This is too funny - I ALREADY have my own kindle, so why on earth do I keep obsessively checking the tracking number just like I did the first time around? It's not even for me!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DeDe said:


> I knew I should have stayed off these boards...if I would have managed that I probably wouldn't have ordered my Kindle this morning...darn it, now there is the dreadful 3 month wait...expected delivery March 7-14...(sigh)


DeDe--

Congratulations on your pending Kindle! You're an expectant Kindler! Woohoo!

When I ordered my brother's Kindle Nov 27th, it said it would be delivered Feb 19-Mar 4. It arrived today! Hopefully, yours will come early too!

Betsy


----------



## DeDe

Thanks Betsy.  i've already checked my amazon order twice...just in case they updated the delivery date since yesterday


----------



## Count Zero

Howdy, all!  Well, I've been putting it off but I finally decided to take the plunge and ordered my Kindle yesterday.  It won't ship until March (!) but I'm already excited!  I've already started planning what I'm going to read when it gets here!


----------



## Leslie

Count Zero said:


> Howdy, all! Well, I've been putting it off but I finally decided to take the plunge and ordered my Kindle yesterday. It won't ship until March (!) but I'm already excited! I've already started planning what I'm going to read when it gets here!


Welcome, Count! You've come to the right place for your wait!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Count Zero said:


> Howdy, all! Well, I've been putting it off but I finally decided to take the plunge and ordered my Kindle yesterday. It won't ship until March (!) but I'm already excited! I've already started planning what I'm going to read when it gets here!


Hi Count and welcome to Kindleboards! Please go to the Intro/Welcome board and tell us a little more about yourself. You have every right to be excited, I received my M-edge cover before I got my Kindle, had books waiting also.  Congratulations, we love Kindle watch here!

Linda


----------



## Count Zero

> Welcome, Count! You've come to the right place for your wait!


Thanks very much! 

The idea of an e-reader didn't appeal to me at all for a long, long time. I had seen and played with the Sony version but was distinctly underwhelmed. It just didn't impress me. Then just this last week my boss came in with a new Kindle her daughter gave her for Christmas (her daughter lives in France, so she got her gift early). After handling it for a few minutes I came to the speedy conclusion that I _have to have one_. It's just the coolest gadget I've seen in a long time. Cannot wait to get it in my little hot hands!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Count Zero said:


> Howdy, all! Well, I've been putting it off but I finally decided to take the plunge and ordered my Kindle yesterday. It won't ship until March (!) but I'm already excited! I've already started planning what I'm going to read when it gets here!


Welcome, Count! You'll love the Kindle, congratulations! I'm pretty sure you'll get it well before March. You can find lots of book recommendations in the Book Corner: Free books, bargain books and favorite books, and you should be able to order them well in advance of actually getting the Kindle. Then, when you turn it on and turn Whispernet on, books will magically appear! Too cool!

Betsy


----------



## EyeMc

Jen said:


> Wow, when did you order it? I assumed from the conversations it was around the same time as me (Nov 20th)?
> 
> This is too funny - I ALREADY have my own kindle, so why on earth do I keep obsessively checking the tracking number just like I did the first time around? It's not even for me!


Ordered Nov. 25... there must have been lots of orders between us!

OOOHHHMMM.....
i am zen... i am nothing... i am at peace.
OOOHHHMMM.....

Actuall, if it comes before Christmas... I am in DEEP


Spoiler



doodoo


 with SWMBO (DW) ;P


----------



## Angela

Congratulations to all of you on Kindlewatch. Hope your "babies" arrive sooner than expected!


----------



## Guest

The Kindle can be a blessing and a curse for the weak,  books magically appear but your money will magically disappear!    Be careful and take advantage of all of the free books available for the Kindle.


----------



## KindleJaneRRT

Well, so far mine has shipped but from where I have no clue, I just know it shipped from the US.    ETA December 19th


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

KindleJaneRRT said:


> Well, so far mine has shipped but from where I have no clue, I just know it shipped from the US.  ETA December 19th


WOO HOO, Kindle watch! Keep us posted. 
Linda


----------



## KimmyA

This is nerve wracking! My kindle is in my city according to the tracking. It isn't at my house though. I've had someone check. So is it at the post office? Will I get it today or did it arrive too late for delivery today? Geez, I'd pace the floors if my boss wouldn't think I'd lost my mind.


----------



## SongbirdVB

EyeMc said:


> Ordered Nov. 25... there must have been lots of orders between us!
> 
> OOOHHHMMM.....
> i am zen... i am nothing... i am at peace.
> OOOHHHMMM.....
> 
> Actuall, if it comes before Christmas... I am in DEEP
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> doodoo
> 
> 
> with SWMBO (DW) ;P


LOL EyeMc! I have a coffee cup with SWMBO on it. And now you have reminded me of another series I would love to see on Kindle!


----------



## KindleJaneRRT

Ok, my Kindle is now in Hodgekins IL as of 06:28:00 AM this morning....


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

All of you on Kindle watch today, please keep us posted. How exciting for ya'll!  
Linda


----------



## KimmyA

I have good news. And I have bad news. The good news is my Kindle was delivered!! The bad news is I'm at work for three more hours before I can get home to it. Oh well, it's at home! I can't wait to start playing with it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

KimmyA said:


> I have good news. And I have bad news. The good news is my Kindle was delivered!! The bad news is I'm at work for three more hours before I can get home to it. Oh well, it's at home! I can't wait to start playing with it.


Congratulations on your delivery, you will have a fun night!

Happy Kindling!


----------



## Guest

Has it been 3 hours yet?


+++nope this thing is showing mr left coast time


----------



## KimmyA

Vampyre said:


> Has it been 3 hours yet?
> 
> +++nope this thing is showing mr left coast time


I think this is the longest three hours EVER!


----------



## thejackylking #884

Mine shows that it has left Hazelwood, Mo this morning, which means that it should get to my parents house tomorrow.  When my mom gets it she's going to charge it up real quick and then send it on to me.  I can't wait.


----------



## JoAnn

Congratulations KimmyA - you'll have an exciting night!!  Kindle...kindle...kindle - and you'll be so sleepy at work tomorrow!!  I've had mine since 12/2 and I still come to work sleepy - I can't put it down.


----------



## Jen

Matt's got here today!! Sheesh, super saver shipping ships friday and gets here tuesday, no wonder I never pay for shipping from Amazon.  
I did tell him I thought it would get here before we left this weekend for Florida, but I haven't told him it came today.  I want to give it to him tonight and surprise him!  Yay!  And I will admit - I'm more excited for myself because on this vacation all I want to do is read, and now that he has his maybe he will too!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

WOO HOO Jen! That is great and it is OK to be excited for selfish reasons. We all understand.    

Linda


----------



## chynared21

EyeMc said:


> Actuall, if it comes before Christmas... I am in DEEP
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> doodoo
> 
> 
> with SWMBO (DW) ;P


*OK, I have to ask what the heck is "SWMBO"? *


----------



## chynared21

Jen said:


> Matt's got here today!! Sheesh, super saver shipping ships friday and gets here tuesday, no wonder I never pay for shipping from Amazon.
> I did tell him I thought it would get here before we left this weekend for Florida, but I haven't told him it came today. I want to give it to him tonight and surprise him! Yay! And I will admit - I'm more excited for myself because on this vacation all I want to do is read, and now that he has his maybe he will too!


*That is awesome Jen!!!*


----------



## KimmyA

I have to remember to speak to my husband when I get home so he'll be happy.  


I had to look up SWMBO myself. It's She Who Must Be Obeyed. I love it. I need to tell hubby about it.


----------



## ljloula

Hello! I ordered 11/24, it shipped 12/11 and as of 12/14 it left a warehouse in the next state. It's supposed to be here by Thurs. 12/18. I just found out an evening activity I had was rescheduled....so I can have more time alone with it!


----------



## chynared21

KimmyA said:


> I have to remember to speak to my husband when I get home so he'll be happy.
> 
> I had to look up SWMBO myself. It's She Who Must Be Obeyed. I love it. I need to tell hubby about it.


*I like that! Note to self: "Self, tell DH about SWMBO. Thanks "*


----------



## chynared21

ljloula said:


> Hello! I ordered 11/24, it shipped 12/11 and as of 12/14 it left a warehouse in the next state. It's supposed to be here by Thurs. 12/18. I just found out an evening activity I had was rescheduled....so I can have more time alone with it!


*Woo hoo....and welcome aboard *


----------



## Count Zero

> Sheesh, super saver shipping ships friday and gets here tuesday, no wonder I never pay for shipping from Amazon.


Me neither! I discovered a while back that there is little, if any, difference in shipping time between the standard and free options.

Question: Anyone else who isn't getting their Kindle until next year think maybe we'll end up receiving a Kindle 2.0? I kinda hope so. I like the looks of the new one a bit more (assuming, of course, that the leaked photos are legit).


----------



## Jen

Wow, I'm pathetic - I wanted to surprise him when he got home, but I'm having too much deja vu excitement and had to call him and tell him!  I guess I wouldn't have wanted him to torture me like that...but he wants me to open it and charge it for him.  I get to open another one, how sad is it that I'm excited for just that?  
Yeah, pretty sad.......


----------



## SongbirdVB

KimmyA said:


> I have to remember to speak to my husband when I get home so he'll be happy.
> 
> I had to look up SWMBO myself. It's She Who Must Be Obeyed. I love it. I need to tell hubby about it.


She Who Must Be Obeyed is what the protagonist of the Rumpole of the Bailey books called his wife, Hilda. GRRRREAT books! Unfortunately, not on Kindle. Clickety click gang!


----------



## jonrobs

Well i just ordered one today (12/16/0 and Amazon tells me that the ETA is around March 9th 2009. Now that is a long wait, i hope they up production and get some of these out sooner.

I guess i will be checking online every day to see if the ETA changes. A good thing to do while drinking a morning coffee.

John


----------



## Lynn

Welcome John. Hopefully you won't have to wait until March 

Lynn


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

jonrobs said:


> Well i just ordered one today (12/16/0 and Amazon tells me that the ETA is around March 9th 2009. Now that is a long wait, i hope they up production and get some of these out sooner.
> 
> I guess i will be checking online every day to see if the ETA changes. A good thing to do while drinking a morning coffee.
> 
> John


John--

Welcome to Kindleboards and congratulations on your first post! If it's any help to those who just ordered, my original delivery estimate (for my 2d Kindle, for my brother) was Feb 19-Mar 4; it arrived already (Sorry McJim). I'm betting that you won't have to wait till March.

Be sure to check out the Book Corner, you can start getting books now for your Kindle! We have free books, bargain books and favorite book recommendations!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

OMG!! OMG!! OMG!! OMG!! In the last couple of hours I went to a shipping soon notice.[/size]


----------



## Lynn

drenee said:


> OMG!! OMG!! OMG!! OMG!! In the last couple of hours I went to a shipping soon notice.[/size]


WooHoo!!! I think when I got to that point I was checking 20 times a day to see when it changed to shipped. Congrats on your soon to be arriving bundle

Lynn L


----------



## drenee

Thank you.  I'm very excited.  Reading these boards all day is what has put the impatience in me.  LOL.


----------



## Robin

I ordered 11/24 and upgraded to 1 day shipping. I'm stiiillll waaaaiting. I tried help @Amazon and they tell me it's "1st come 1st serve" and I'm in the queue & am "on track for quoted ship date of February - March". Obviously they don't define "1st come 1st serve" the same way I do since people who ordered after me have been shipped! I hope this is worth the wait


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

drenee said:


> OMG!! OMG!! OMG!! OMG!! In the last couple of hours I went to a shipping soon notice.


That's fantastic!! It won't be long now, I hope. Mine went to shipping very quickly after the shipping soon notice.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

RobinT said:


> I ordered 11/24 and upgraded to 1 day shipping. I'm stiiillll waaaaiting. I tried help @Amazon and they tell me it's "1st come 1st serve" and I'm in the queue & am "on track for quoted ship date of February - March". Obviously they don't define "1st come 1st serve" the same way I do since people who ordered after me have been shipped! I hope this is worth the wait


RobinT,

we're sending all the postive vibes we can towards you! Everyone focus: RobinT and McJim must get their shipping notices! Anyone else?

Betsy


----------



## drenee

RobinT, I feel so guilty but will keep up good thoughts that yours will move to the shipping soon status quickly.  
debbie


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Hi everyone!  I'm new here...been watching/reading you all for a few days now.  I ordered my refurbished kindle on Dec. 11, used free shipping (wish I hadn't) and the site says ETA is Dec. 24.  Amazon says it's supposed to ship on the 18th...I'm dying!

Sooooo, in the meantime, what book should I read first?


----------



## Sherlock

I ordered my Kindle two days ago on 12/15 and it says it won't ship until March 6-18!  I'll keep my fingers crossed that it will come much sooner.  I can't wait.....I'm like a little kid waiting for it.  I want it now (can you tell patience is not one of my virtues?)!


----------



## ljloula

It's here! 2 days earlier than shipping tracking said, so I am hoping the same thing happens to some other waiting folks. Sherlock ~ keep obsessively checking the shipping status ~ I think that's what pushed mine along - hee! 

As I was struggling in with the groceries last night, Bill looked at me and said "I think the Kindle is here!" and pointed to a box from Amazon. He isn't one to read for pleasure, but knows how I've been watching for it and supports my obsession. Tossed the perishables in the frig and reverently opened my box.

It charged up so quickly and the best part was being able to use it while charging. And wham, my ordered books and samples were right there! I used the USB cable to move free e-books over from my PC and some music, just 'cause I could.  *bliss*


----------



## Guest

pawlaw said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here...been watching/reading you all for a few days now. I ordered my refurbished kindle on Dec. 11, used free shipping (wish I hadn't) and the site says ETA is Dec. 24. Amazon says it's supposed to ship on the 18th...I'm dying!
> 
> Sooooo, in the meantime, what book should I read first?











This one is a good place to start. It is also good to keep around for reference.


----------



## Leslie

Welcome to pawlaw and Sherlock...congratulations on your Kindle purchases! Ljloula, congrats on your Kindle's arrival. You'll have to tell us what the first few hours are like! LR, thanks for the recommendation! Every little bit helps...

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sherlock said:


> I ordered my Kindle two days ago on 12/15 and it says it won't ship until March 6-18! I'll keep my fingers crossed that it will come much sooner. I can't wait.....I'm like a little kid waiting for it. I want it now (can you tell patience is not one of my virtues?)!


Sherlock, congratulation on your pending Kindle and welcome to Kindleboards!

You'll find plenty to do while you wait here! You can learn lots of tips and tricks for your Kindle here, we have book recommendations (you can start buying books now!) including free, bargain and favorite books in the Book Corner, plus you can buy your Kindle a gift! Accessories has plenty of suggestions!

My own experience for a Kindle I recently ordered for my brother was that it arrived much much much sooner than the estimated shipping date! Hope the same thing happens to you!

Betsy


----------



## Jen

Matt's first words this morning: "Stupid kindle" (after his first night with it).  
Me: "What, why?" 
Matt: "I couldn't stop reading, I was up until after 1:00".  

At 6:30 this morning he wasn't very chipper.  

HA!  I knew he'd get addicted, it just happened a little faster than I thought   !!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome to the boards Sherlock, Jon & Pawlaw! If you haven't already done so please go to the Intro/Welcome Board and introduce yourselves. I'm sure the friendly folks here would like to give you all a warm welcome.  

Linda


----------



## KimmyA

My kindle came in yesterday! I love the box and how neat everything is packaged in it. It charged quickly and I found the books I'd sent to it the other day. It's awesome!


----------



## ljloula

*Hurray!* I'm so tired...I have a bunch of people at work who want to look at it, but I haven't had enough time with it yet myself. I don't want to share.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Happy to hear ljloula and KimmyA are loving their Kindles. Isn't it awesome!   Oh ljloula it is much too early to share.


----------



## ljloula

Linda, thank you for your support!


----------



## libro

Hi everyone and a big congrats to those who are new Kindle owners!  

Does anyone know if the estimated shipping time for Kindles is still accurate at 11-13 weeks if ordered now?

For those who followed my Santa wish list earlier this month, I've just about given up that Santa has a Kindle under the tree for me.  I know Santa and he is leaving no evidence trail.  He knows I want the Kindle and I know he loves second generation everything, so I think I might get a Kindle "coupon" for when the price comes down and/or Kindle 2 is launched.  

I'd love to hear from anyone about the shipping accuracy, or for those who received their Kindles very recently, when you ordered.  Also, does anyone anticipate Kindle would ever ship the Kindle 2 insted of the original Kindle if it was ready by the estimated shipping date, or do you think the launch will be effected in some other manner?

Thanks! .... and even congrats to new Kindle owners!  I can revel in your stories


----------



## ljloula

Don't despair Libro!

I ordered 11/24 and was given the 11-13 weeks ship date. But mine shipped 12/11, 12/14 it left a warehouse in the next state. It was slated to arrive on 12/18, but it arrived yesterday 12/16. It's been a whirlwind of excitement I tell ya!


----------



## drenee

libro,
I ordered 11/25 with the same feb/march anticipated delivery date.  I went in and changed my shipping to two day shipping.  My order status changed last evening to shipping soon.  My account was charged for the amount today.  As of the last time I looked it hasn't actually shipped yet.  But I am way ahead of the spring delivery.  
Good luck to you.
debbie


----------



## drenee

Just checked Amazon.  I have SHIPPED!!!!  The next few days are going to be...well, you all know.  
debbie


----------



## Robin

Libro, I hate to rain on your parade... but it seems to be inconsistent. I ordered on 11/24 & am still waiting. Others who ordered the same day & next day have received their Kindles. I tried getting more info from Amazon, but they are giving me the party line that the shipping estimate is accurate & I'm in the queue & they are shipping "1st come 1st served". Hopefully you won't get stuck like me! And hopefully I'll get unstuck soon too.


----------



## libro

Robin -- I hope you "unstick" sometime very soon, too, like today.  Sending good luck your way!


----------



## drenee

I just noticed i'm not dr. seuss anymore....yay


----------



## Heidi

Add me to the waiting list.  I had ordered on December 8th and them cancelled my order on December 11th thinking I could get a refurb.  I missed out on the refurbs and so I re-ordered today and I am on the list of "arriving in March."
*Sigh*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Heidi, welcome to Kindleboards and congratulations on your first post!

Keep checking the refurbs.  Your cc won't be charged for the new Kindle until it gets ready to ship.  If you see a refurb available, you can jump on it and then cancel the new one!

Betsy


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

I just changed to "shipped" today!!!  It was shipped yesterday with an estimated arrival of tomorrow, but it shipped from KC, KS...I'm in KC, MO.  Surely it will arrive today?  As I was driving up I could see on the doorstep a small, kindle-sized box...my heart skipped a few beats.  I ran to the front door only to find out that it was one of my son's x-mas presents from the met. museum of art....sigh...still waiting...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo, Pawlaw!!

Keep us posted!

Betsy


----------



## TM

Congrats to all the new and soon-to-be Kindle owners


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Heidi said:


> Add me to the waiting list. I had ordered on December 8th and them cancelled my order on December 11th thinking I could get a refurb. I missed out on the refurbs and so I re-ordered today and I am on the list of "arriving in March."
> *Sigh*


Welcome to Kindlebaords Heidi! Congrats on ordering your Kindle. Hang out with us as you wait. You will find lots of good Kindle info, book recommendations, free books, accessories and much more.  Please go over to the Intro/Welcome Board and introduce yourself. Many people here that will want to welcome you.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

drenee said:


> I just noticed i'm not dr. seuss anymore....yay


Congrats on *moving on up*!  Way to go!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

pawlaw said:


> I just changed to "shipped" today!!! It was shipped yesterday with an estimated arrival of tomorrow, but it shipped from KC, KS...I'm in KC, MO. Surely it will arrive today? As I was driving up I could see on the doorstep a small, kindle-sized box...my heart skipped a few beats. I ran to the front door only to find out that it was one of my son's x-mas presents from the met. museum of art....sigh...still waiting...


Keep us posted pawlaw! Congratulations, hope you will be Kindling tonight.


----------



## ljloula

pawlaw said:


> I just changed to "shipped" today!!! It was shipped yesterday with an estimated arrival of tomorrow, but it shipped from KC, KS...I'm in KC, MO. Surely it will arrive today? As I was driving up I could see on the doorstep a small, kindle-sized box...my heart skipped a few beats. I ran to the front door only to find out that it was one of my son's x-mas presents from the met. museum of art....sigh...still waiting...


I would have had palpitations for sure....but I bet it's coming soon!


----------



## Heidi

Thanks Betsy and Linda for the warm welcome.  

Off the the Welcome Board to introduce myself...


----------



## chynared21

*Congrats to the new Kindle owners and hello to the new members!

Just a thought as to why some are getting their Kindles faster than others though they were ordered on the same day...would it depend on which warehouse the Kindle is shipping from and the proximity of the shipping address?*


----------



## drenee

> Just a thought as to why some are getting their Kindles faster than others though they were ordered on the same day...would it depend on which warehouse the Kindle is shipping from and the proximity of the shipping address?


Chynared, 
I was thinking the same thing just a bit ago. Mine was picked up today at noon, not sure which warehouse it is coming from though, and is scheduled to be here tomorrow. That's overnight, although I paid for 2 day shipping. So I'm thinking I must be close to a shipping point. Just another thought


----------



## drenee

Just checked and was able to get some info from UPS.  Mine is in Lexington, Kentucky.  Not as close as I thought it would be for overnight.  We'll see if it really gets here tomorrow, when I'm home all day, or on Friday when I have to be in Youngstown.  ERRR.


----------



## drenee

Left Lexington, KY at 4:33 p.m.  Hope they drive all night.  LOL


----------



## chynared21

drenee said:


> Left Lexington, KY at 4:33 p.m. Hope they drive all night. LOL


*LOL, I guess you'll be refreshing your tracking page most of the night ;-p
*


----------



## drenee

Ya think  LOL


----------



## brn-eyed-girl81

My husband and I bought refurbed Kindles - they arrived on Dec. 8th.  That was after I couldn't get a new one.  I had been planning to get him one for his Jan 1 birthday, but the sell out spoiled my plans and I cancelled my original order.  BUT it actually worked in my favor since now I get one too!  (He hadn't thought of it for my birthday a couple weeks ago - D'OH! - but now they're our Christmas gifts to each other)

The hardest part has been not opening it when it arrived.  I have shown an enormous amount of patience, especially since it is ALL I think about.  And talk about.  And read about online.  So I am (im)patiently counting down to Christmas.  Until then I sit and admire the box.  I think I may have to wrap them in case I get weak


----------



## nickih75

Brn-eyed-girl,
I ordered a referb today. Did 1 day shipping.. how long did it take you to get yours after it was ordered?

Thanks!
Nicki


----------



## libro

nickih75 said:


> Brn-eyed-girl,
> I ordered a referb today. Did 1 day shipping.. how long did it take you to get yours after it was ordered?
> 
> Thanks!
> Nicki


Yikes -- how did you get your hands on a refurb? Congrats!


----------



## brn-eyed-girl81

We ordered them on Wednesday, 12/3 and they arrived Monday, 12/8.  That was with Free Super Saver Shipping and no movement over the weekend (they were actually in our city early Saturday morning, but not "Out for Delivery" until Monday).

Congrats - I saw there were refurbs up about an hour ago.  Don't know why I still check


----------



## drenee

Latest update...mine is in my state.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

okay - I think they are messing with me!    Mine has been in KC, KS all day...that's across town!  the shipping update on amazon still says it will arrive Monday...hmmmm....

did anyone notice the 1 refurb that is available right now?


----------



## Heidi

I posted earlier but I was able to snag a refurb tonight and cancelled my original order.  I chose overnight shipping but my estimated ship date says 12/22 

Either way, I'm excited to have it before my original March delivery date.  I'm hoping there is no issue with the refurb.  Anyone get a refurb that can attest to this?


----------



## Lynn

Yes I just noticed the refurb available- I know I have a severe case of 1 click-itis - I don't have anyonre to get one for and I'm still wanting to order another-it's just too exciting to see one available! 
Heidi- I got my mother a refurb 2 weeks ago- it looks and acts new
Lynn L


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Lynn - I have the same urge!  I've been trying to suggest to my husband that he needs one and he said no!    What's up with that...I still want to purchase it because I've been so long trying to get one that I'm preprogrammed to click!

Heidi - I had the same question about refurbished versus new...I bought a refurb that will arrive Monday, I guess...I've been told by a few folks here on the boards that there will be no difference in the actual kindle.  Perhaps, the only difference might be a little sticker on the bottom of the outside of the kindle box...not sure if every one of them have it, but it seems like that might be the case.

I was worried my kindle might feel inferior, but I think once she/he gets acquainted with everyone, there won't be any issues...


----------



## Angela

Congrautlations to all of you new kindle owners and those waiting. There has been so much activity the past couple of days on the boards that I can barely keep up!


----------



## Guest

I live in S.E. Ga, only about 60 miles from the Florida line.  My Kindle shipped out from Lexington KY at about 10:20 PM and traveled 770 miles to my house the next day,  where it spent more time on the local truck than it did traveling down here. 

I know it's about 770 miles because my sister lives in the Lexington area and I have driven it many times.

About the only way an over night shipment wont arrive in one day is if it is shipped on a Friday.  They do not deliver on weekends or holidays.


----------



## nickih75

Libro~ I managed to get a referb because for the past 2 days I sat on the Amazon New/Used Kindle page hitting refresh every 30 seconds.. LOL  I was actually looking for a decently priced "used" unit.. I'm not paying the $500 people seem to think they can charge..  And I was really trying not to have to wait the 11-13 weeks for the one my husband ordered me.  And got lucky    I just checked my order and it says "Items shipping soon"


----------



## drenee

Mine will be delivered today.  That's good news and bad news.  LOL.  I can't wait to open the box, but I have so many other things to do.  What a conundrum.


----------



## Robin

Mine is Shipping Soon. Thank you all for the positive thoughts in the past few days... they've helped!


----------



## drenee

> Mine is Shipping Soon. Thank you all for the positive thoughts in the past few days... they've helped!


Robin, 
congratulations!! I moved from shipping soon to shipped in one day. I hope yours goes as quickly. Keep us posted.


----------



## thejackylking #884

I'm going nuts.  Mine still hasn't gotten to my parents house and it's only a couple of hours away.  According to USPS tracking it left Hazelwood, Mo. on the 16th.  It should be there already.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congrats to all of you on official Kindle Watch! Keep us posted.


----------



## Kelly G

After watching the refurbished page for a couple of days - or maybe it was three or four days - I only know it was a lot of clicking - I took the plunge last night.  I missed the first couple I tried to buy because I had to update my credit card information in my profile and while I thought I had a Kindle in my cart, it wasn't so.  Then another refurbished unit appeared and I was ready.  It should be here on Monday - we'll see.  I'm almost waiting patiently.


----------



## drenee

IT'S HERE!! IT'S HERE!! THE BOX IS AT MY FEET AND MY HANDS ARE SHAKING.  LOL


----------



## drenee

The box is open, the cellophane is off


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

drenee said:


> IT'S HERE!! IT'S HERE!! THE BOX IS AT MY FEET AND MY HANDS ARE SHAKING. LOL


Woohoo drenee!!!! we're excited for you!!!!!

RobinT---great news!!!!!

jackyl--keep us posted!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

It is very cold, obviously traveling all night in the cold trucks.  Should I wait till it warms up to turn it on?


----------



## drenee

I think I'm going to cry.  LOL!!  You guys were 1000% right in all your excitement.


----------



## libro

Congrats!  See you later


----------



## drenee

Goodness, goodness.  All of my books I've ordered over the last couple of days are there.  They're just there.  I mean, I knew it was going to happen, but when I went to the home page, there they were.   This is just too amazing.


----------



## Dori

Congratulations!  enjoy and c ya latr.


----------



## amg

Well, I finally bit the bullet and ordered a refurbished unit last night (Weds.)  It was at "Shipping Soon" this morning, but hasn't changed.  It is supposed to be delivered on Monday (which I hope it is because we leave on Tuesday)  

I wonder if there is any chance that I will get it tomorrow?


----------



## Dooterbug

I ordered a new unit on 12/15 and it showing shipping in March/April...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome Dooterbug and congrats on your kindle order. Please go to Intro/Welcome Board and tell us where you are from, what type books do you read, etc. Some nice folks here that want to welcome you!


----------



## Angela

drenee said:


> Goodness, goodness. All of my books I've ordered over the last couple of days are there. They're just there. I mean, I knew it was going to happen, but when I went to the home page, there they were. This is just too amazing.


Congratulations Drenee! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

amg said:


> Well, I finally bit the bullet and ordered a refurbished unit last night (Weds.) It was at "Shipping Soon" this morning, but hasn't changed. It is supposed to be delivered on Monday (which I hope it is because we leave on Tuesday)
> 
> I wonder if there is any chance that I will get it tomorrow?


Welcome amg and congrats on your first post. Please go to the Intro/Welcome Board and tell us more about yourself. We have a nice group here and I know they want to welcome you. Feel free to ask questions. We have bookklubs starting in Jan, check it out in The Book Corner.

Linda


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

drenee said:


> Goodness, goodness. All of my books I've ordered over the last couple of days are there. They're just there. I mean, I knew it was going to happen, but when I went to the home page, there they were. This is just too amazing.


Enjoy drenee!


----------



## drenee

Thank you.  I am loving every second.  And I'm sure I'll be one of those that doesn't sleep much tonight.  I'm currently reading Leslie's book and learning all I can.


----------



## ljloula

Hurray! Glad you are having fun with it.


----------



## nickih75

GRR!!!  ahhhhh!!! I ordered my referb yesterday, picked the 1 day shipping and it still says shipping soon.. what's the point of 1 day shipping if ya dont get the thing for 5  Ok I'm just venting because I want my Kindle like yesterday!!  I'll let everyone know if anything changes.. Oh and another thing that irks me.. I called Kindle support because I wondered why my manage your kindle area had 2 of them in it, and the guy I talked to told me it was set to ship today!


----------



## katiekat1066

nickih75 said:


> GRR!!! ahhhhh!!! I ordered my referb yesterday, picked the 1 day shipping and it still says shipping soon.. what's the point of 1 day shipping if ya dont get the thing for 5 Ok I'm just venting because I want my Kindle like yesterday!! I'll let everyone know if anything changes.. Oh and another thing that irks me.. I called Kindle support because I wondered why my manage your kindle area had 2 of them in it, and the guy I talked to told me it was set to ship today!


Hang in there Nicki! They don't get the info updated until late late late. I had one day shipping and it didn't change status until the kindle was practically here  We're here for you!


----------



## amg

nickih75 said:


> GRR!!! ahhhhh!!! I ordered my referb yesterday, picked the 1 day shipping and it still says shipping soon.. what's the point of 1 day shipping if ya dont get the thing for 5 Ok I'm just venting because I want my Kindle like yesterday!! I'll let everyone know if anything changes.. Oh and another thing that irks me.. I called Kindle support because I wondered why my manage your kindle area had 2 of them in it, and the guy I talked to told me it was set to ship today!


I am in the same boat Nicki. Ordered mine last night, woke up this morning to "Shipping Soon." I thought for sure it would ship today We are leaving on Tuesday, so I paid for 1 day shipping. I just don't want to be all stressed out on Monday, and more importantly, I don't want to wait all weekend!

Ann Marie


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Nicki and amg hope your Kindles ship *soon.* Hang in there! It will be worth the wait but that definitely doesn't make it any easier.


----------



## Angela

Welcome amg and Dooterbug! Kindlewatch really gets to be exciting once you get that *shipped* notice!


----------



## amg

Thanks for the moral support .  I love to knit too, and I think that it will be possible to knit and read at the same time with the Kindle.


----------



## nickih75

Thanks!!  You all are the best!  Really.. I'm just so impatient.. LOL I drive my husband nuts..    The very helpful guy from Kindle Support seemed confident I'd get it tomorrow.. And if they don't update till very late there is still hope of a Friday delivery!! 

AMG.. we are totally in this together  I hope yours comes tomorrow too!!


----------



## Marci

Drenee - YEAH! YEAH! YEAH!  You have your Kindle.  Anxiously awaiting your next post  

AMG and Nicki -  Hang in there!  It will arrive and it will be all you've heard about & more  

Marci


----------



## amg

Fingers crossed.  Just got this e-mail from Amazon customer support.  I e-mailed them to make sure I would receive it before we went out of town - 

"I've checked into your order and see that it has entered the shipping phase and should be shipping out this evening.  You should received a email confirmation with the tracking number as soon as it ships."

Hopefully that it is a good sign!


----------



## PraiseGod13

Kongrats Drenee, amg & Nicki!!  Welcome to the Klub!!  We're here with you!  Many of us have practically worn out our computers whilst tracking our Kindles once they're shipped.  It's excrutiating and wonderful.... all at the same time.  It's worth it and you won't be disappointed!  Keep us posted on your status.... all will be well.  It's such a thrill to have yours on the way..... and unbelievable once you have it in your hands!!


----------



## Guest

The "shipping soon" notice is the worst part of the whole Kindlewatch I think. It was for me. The second worst part was "out for delivery" because mine came so late. I believer that as one of the longest days of my life.

hopefully y'all will get them by Friday and then you'll have the whole weekend free to Kindle your lil







out.


----------



## thejackylking #884

It finally got to my parents house.  Now I just have to wait for it to get here.  That means 1 to 2 more weeks.  ARRRRGGGGHHHH!!!!!


----------



## amg

Just got the notice from Amazon - it has shipped!! Yeah!  It is in KY and should be delivered tomorrow.  

Nicki - I hope you get yours tomorrow!


----------



## nickih75

congrats!  I'm still "Soon to be shipped" but I emailed Amazon CS and asked if they could tell me the status of my Kindle.  And I also asked what the point of paying for 1 day shipping if I am in fact not getting it tomorrow.. I haven't heard back yet, but it says they answer in 12 hours.. LOL So I hope to know more in the am..  Now granted I live in West Michigan and we are expecting some lovely weather tonight so we'll see..  I won't hold the snow against them


----------



## Angela

amg said:


> Just got the notice from Amazon - it has shipped!! Yeah! It is in KY and should be delivered tomorrow.
> 
> Nicki - I hope you get yours tomorrow!


WOO HOO... Kindlewatch and delivery stalking time!!


----------



## Marci

thejackylking said:


> It finally got to my parents house. Now I just have to wait for it to get here. That means 1 to 2 more weeks. ARRRRGGGGHHHH!!!!!


Oh, Jackylking -

How bittersweet! You have my full sympathies.

Glad to hear that it actually made it to your parents and will soon be on its way to you!

New Year's Day gift in the making 

Marci


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Hi fellow kindlewaiters   

Sadly, there is no new news from my end.  I'm still waiting ever so impatientily for the kindle-box.  I just tracked the package and after having said "left the sellers facility" for two days, it now says "scanned in at KC,KS".  Does that mean it will be on the truck for delivery tomorrow?  Oh, the torture...

Does anyone else get really grumpy when they allow themselves to think about not having the kindle yet?  I was GRUMPY today!


----------



## Angela

pawlaw said:


> Hi fellow kindlewaiters
> 
> Sadly, there is no new news from my end. I'm still waiting ever so impatientily for the kindle-box. I just tracked the package and after having said "left the sellers facility" for two days, it now says "scanned in at KC,KS". Does that mean it will be on the truck for delivery tomorrow? Oh, the torture...
> 
> Does anyone else get really grumpy when they allow themselves to think about not having the kindle yet? I was GRUMPY today!


I can relate to the grumpy... the day mine was set to deliver in Longview, TX, the tracking info said it was OUT FOR DELIVERY in Secaucus, NJ 
Somehow an *extra* label was on the box and it ended up in the wrong truck. So I got to watch mine leave a warehouse in Kentucky and travel NE to NJ and then travel to Nashville and then to Longview. It took 7 days for a 2 day delivery! BUT, Amazon did overnight me another one so I would have to wait, but by the time they got the order placed, it got as far as Shreveport, LA (45 milies away) and had to sit there over the weekend for a Monday delivery. The secoond kindle was delivered one day before the first one which I had to send back. If your Kindle is coming by UPS, you want to look for the OUT FOR DELIVERY message. Hopefully that will be tomorrorw!


----------



## Robin

It's in my city! Should be here today. I'm a little worried that the tracking shows "adverse weather conditions" noted, but it's just some fog & will burn off soon. It also shows "departure scan" in my city & not "out for delivery". Keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## amg

Robin, I hope that you get it today!!

Mine shows that it is supposed to be delivered today, but the last tracking info was in Louisville at 1:00 am this morning.  We will see....

I don't have a serial number showing in my Manage My Kindle Page though.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good luck to all of you that are on *Kindle Watch*! I can't keep up with everyone anymore.  That is a good thing, we will have more Kindleholics in the group. Keep us posted! We all remember how excited we were and get to relive it through all of you. 

Linda


----------



## Robin

AMG - there may still be hope... mine was in Lousville around that time this morning too, but it's on a truck in NC now!


----------



## EyeMc

Mine is "out for delivery"... changed the "ship to" address to my parents house (we're going there for Christmas) and it went from "expected arrival Feb. 25" to "Item shipped" within 4 hours!  No Warning!  It must be Geographic.

Now the Problem begins... Gotta tell SWMBO! 

HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY!!!

Jim


----------



## amg

Hey, I am in NC too!  Outside Winston-Salem.

I may call UPS around 10:00 to see what the deal is.  Just don't want to waste my day waiting for the UPS man if he ain't comin'


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo, McJim, Robin T, AMG and Nicki! 

Group Kindlewatch!!!

and Pawlaw, hope you get that "out for delivery soon!"


Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Congrats to all the watchers! It really seems that the Feb. date has moved up to right now for lots of folks. Wahoo!

L


----------



## thejackylking #884

My mom should send it out today.  Hopefully it will only take about a week for it to get to me.  keep your fingers crossed.

Al


----------



## amg

Hope it gets there soon Al!

I just called UPS twice (I usually get two different answers if I do that.)  Anyways, the first rep said that it would be delivered Monday, the second said today and that tracking info sometimes takes 24 hours to update.

Ah well.  Guess I will bake cookies today while I wait.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

I hope everyone gets their kindles very soon!  I just realized one difference I have...mine went USPS parcel post....aaaack!  I think it was because i chose super saver shipping....oh, if i could do it over again...


----------



## nickih75

I am so not a happy camper.. I just talked to someone at Amazon.com CS and she said that because I got a referb it's actually sold by a 3rd party not Amazon.com directly.. and I had to email Amazon Digital Services directly.  I've now done that but only just so I haven't heard back from them..  I told this 3rd party that if this isn't resolved to MY satisfaction and quickly I was filing an A to Z claim against them.. That's what the Amazon CS told me to do.. she said usually that's all it takes to light a fire under them.  But what's the point in paying $19 flipping dollars for 1 day shipping if it's going to take 5. I'm so mad..  She also said that if the item was available which it supposedly was and I paid for the 1 day it should have shipped and I should be getting it today..  So we shall see..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

> I just talked to someone at Amazon.com CS and she said that because I got a referb it's actually sold by a 3rd party not Amazon.com directly.. and I had to email Amazon Digital Services directly.


Gee, I hadn't heard this before, anyone?

Betsy


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Oh, nickih75, what a bummer (i'm showing my age, right?)  

O.k. ladies and gents - I'm donning the cammo and have water and blankets for the children (there is snow on the ground here)...I'm going a-kindle-hunting.  It's in KC, KS at the post office facility.  That is 0:30 away from here, approximately.  I'll report on my progress when we return...


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Gee, I hadn't heard this before, anyone?
> 
> Betsy


My refurb came directly from Amazon in Campbellsville, KY.

L


----------



## Dooterbug

I ordered mind on 12/15, new... they're still showing the March/April delivery, but I know they're shipping sooner. Anyone have any updates on how much sooner?


----------



## nickih75

I thought that the "seller" was Amazon Digital Services I was getting mine from Amazon too.. but apparently they dont handle the referbs themselves and have 3rd parties that do.. and more than one I was told.  Because I mentioned that there was another person on this board that ordered hers the same day and time as I did and was getting hers today, the girl I talked to said it might have been a different vendor.  And that's why the difference.. I sure hope they ask me to rate my experience..


----------



## Heidi

There is a Born Again Kindle (refurb) out of the box and charging right now at my office.  I love overnight shipping.  


It's torture being at work and wanting to play.


About the refurb...  I haven't turned the Kindle on yet so I can't attest to that.  The packaging looked great.  The cover was dirty.  Yuck.  But whatever.  I plan on buying an Oberon anyway.


----------



## Kelly G

OK - I got the "Shipped" notice this morning on my refurb'd unit.  It's coming from KY and heading west.  I suppose this means a Monday delivery and that's fine, but o'hhhh the wait.  I've already hit the "Track Your Order" button three times - knowing full well it will be the same as last time, but hope springs eternal; perhaps some crazed delivery driver stopped and updated his shipping data - but that wouldn't be a good thing, right - I don't want him/her to stop....  take a breath...  This will be a long weekend.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Kelly G said:


> OK - I got the "Shipped" notice this morning on my refurb'd unit. It's coming from KY and heading west. I suppose this means a Monday delivery and that's fine, but o'hhhh the wait. I've already hit the "Track Your Order" button three times - knowing full well it will be the same as last time, but hope springs eternal; perhaps some crazed delivery driver stopped and updated his shipping data - but that wouldn't be a good thing, right - I don't want him/her to stop.... take a breath... This will be a long weekend.


Congrats Kelly! Hang out here with us, we will wait with you.


----------



## amg

Nicki - I am sorry  I hope that you get it by Monday.

My kindle is now in town.  It is not out for delivery quite yet, but at least it is close, and there is hope.


----------



## drenee

My sympathies to everyone who is "patiently" waiting.  Been there, done that, in the last two days as a matter of fact.

Interesting tidbit: My Kindle was in Louisville, KY on Wednesday - went to Charleston, WV overnight - to Benwood, WV, and out for delivery to my home Thursday.  I had 2 day shipping; basically it came overnight.  

My Oberon cover was ordered Tuesday morning, 3 day delivery.  Started in CA, of course.  Made a couple stops in Wednesday in CA, ended up in Louisville, KC yesterday.  Then instead of going the same route as my Kindle to Charleston, it went to Columbus, OH this morning - as of 10 this morning it is in New Stanton, PA.   

No rhyme or reason


----------



## nickih75

Sorry I'm such a downer today.. I'm just so mad! It all stems from the fact that I am horrible at waiting for anything.. and especially something I want in my hot little hands so badly!!  I know that when I get my Kindle I'm going to love it and all of this will be forgotten..   Pile that with the foot of snow we got overnight.. LOL


----------



## amg

I am with you - I hate waiting for stuff to come.

If it makes you feel better, I found out it is not actually going to be delivered until Monday.  I talked to UPS, and I think that I will get a shipping refund though.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

oh, oh, oh, oh!!!!  amazon box at the door!!!  i just drove up and saw it...wonder what it is!!!!  i haven't opened it yet...here goes...


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

it's here, it's HERE!  wow!

just to follow up...

1.  purchased a refurb on Dec. 11
2.  shipped on the 16th using USPS parcel post with delivery confirmation with an estimated arrival date of the 22nd
3.  began stalking the USPS yesterday with calls
4.  threatened to go and pick it up personally today - BTW, USPS says you can't do that...there is no way to know where the package is until it arrives on your doorstep - I'm sure I missed the thread somewhere that says "don't use super saver shipping because they will ship USPS parcel post and who knows when you will get it"  
5.  arrived today (19th)

I will stop by every now and again to check on you all!  Moving over to the "have my kindle, now what do I do, thread"  (i don't know if it exists, i'm just kidding)  

sure hope you all that are waiting will get yours soon!!!


----------



## amg

Congrats Pawlaw!  Just had a little Christmas miracle!  They actually did deliver it today.  Not sure how that happened, but I'll take it.

Gonna charge it up now


----------



## PraiseGod13

Kongratulations pawlaw!!!!  We'll understand if we don't hear from you for a while.  You'll want some one-on-one time with your Kindle!  You'll be amazed..... all of ours have far exceeded our highest expectations!  Keep us posted when you have a free minute to let us know what you think and how you're doing.  The fun has just begun and it only gets better and better.


----------



## traceyreads

I ordered my refurbished Kindle on December 17th with two-day shipping, and it still has not shipped.  I got the "ships from a reseller" run around too, and was told that wasn't a "two day shipping" option. I thought I would have it in my hands by now, not happy.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Wahoo, amg.... Kongratulations!!  Miracles do happen!  We're so happy for you.... keep us posted on how you're doing.  You'll find that you can still read while your Kindle is charging..... It was impossible for me to wait once I had MaKK.  You'll have a great week-end.... hope you have some time to spend with your Kindle in the holiday "busy-ness".  Enjoy!!!  And, welcome to the Klub!!


----------



## PraiseGod13

traceyreads said:


> I ordered my refurbished Kindle on December 17th with two-day shipping, and it still has not shipped. I got the "ships from a reseller" run around too, and was told that wasn't a "two day shipping" option. I thought I would have it in my hands by now, not happy.


I don't understand these "reseller" issues and what's going on with them. Hang out with us at the Boards and we'll try to help out with your well-founded frustration. Seems crazy that you were able to choose 2 day shipping and somehow that's not an option now. It probably doesn't help right now.... but the wait is well worth it once you have your Kindle. I am "financially challenged" so it took me 8 months to save enough $$ for my Kindle and that seemed like forever. But, it was more than worth it because the Kindle is beyond amazing. Stay strong and hopefully they will get yours on its way to you very soon!!!!


----------



## Angela

EyeMc said:


> Mine is "out for delivery"... changed the "ship to" address to my parents house (we're going there for Christmas) and it went from "expected arrival Feb. 25" to "Item shipped" within 4 hours! No Warning! It must be Geographic.
> 
> Now the Problem begins... Gotta tell SWMBO!
> 
> HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY!!!
> 
> Jim


Congrats Jim and good luck with SWMBO!!

Congrats to pawlaw and amg on your arrivals! I know how excited that day can be!

Hang in there nicki and tracey, hopefully you will have good news before the day is done.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

McJim--are you there? Have you told SWMBO yet? Are you hiding?



traceyreads said:


> I ordered my refurbished Kindle on December 17th with two-day shipping, and it still has not shipped. I got the "ships from a reseller" run around too, and was told that wasn't a "two day shipping" option. I thought I would have it in my hands by now, not happy.


Tracey, that's really sad; please keep us posted.

Pawlaw and amg--we're doing happy dances for you!

Betsy


----------



## EyeMc

No, not hiding.  Working then driving home (30 min drive took 1.5 hrs.)  Now digging out ... after it stops snowing gonna be 10+inches.  Meanwhile my new Kindle is at my parents house in Cincinnati 6 hrs away,  and we won't be there until the 24th, Accck!  My mom thinks it is just another gift from Santa to my Kids (I had all their gifts drop-shipped to her house).

and no, I haven't told SWMBO yet... think I'll wait until she has had a glass (or 2) of Cab. 

Jim


----------



## Angela

EyeMc said:


> No, not hiding. Working then driving home (30 min drive took 1.5 hrs.) Now digging out ... after it stops snowing gonna be 10+inches. Meanwhile my new Kindle is at my parents house in Cincinnati 6 hrs away, and we won't be there until the 24th, Accck! My mom thinks it is just another gift from Santa to my Kids (I had all their gifts drop-shipped to her house).
> 
> and no, I haven't told SWMBO yet... think I'll wait until she has had a glass (or 2) of Cab.
> 
> Jim


lol... chicken!!  j/k hope you guys have a safe trip and wonderful holiday!


----------



## nickih75

I have an update.. and it's not ALL bad news.. LOL I will not being meeting my new friend until the 23rd, which really annoys me.. However, the very nice guy at Amazon that I talked to this last time.. (I'm going to be on a 1st name basis with all of them soon) agreed with me that 17 to 23 does NOT equal 1 day. And he refunded my 1 day shipping fees to me. Woohoo small victory!

Then I got it all figured out which of the 2 Kindles in my Manage Your Kindle area is actually the one I'm getting (eventually) and I've started pre-ordering books!! Oh and a side note for those of you like me that didn't know this.. you can't use your Amazon store card for 1-click.. That being said.. you can send yourself a gift card and use your Amazon store card to pay for it.. Kinda dumb but whatever.. LOL

So Tuesday, Tuesday is my day!! I feel better just knowing.

_UPDATE:_ I was just on the Amazon site.. LOL They shipped my Kindle!! Estimated delivery is Monday! woot!!


----------



## Dooterbug

I can't say woot until March...


----------



## amg

Yeah Nicki!  I have mine all charged up and ready to go.  I know what I am going to be doing tonight


----------



## Heidi

My refurbished Kindle will be going back to Amazon.  I have another one on the way to me.   

The scroll bar wouldn't work.  And I was so excited when I got it today.  Now I'm upset.  But the new one should be here Monday.


----------



## Leslie

Heidi said:


> My refurbished Kindle will be going back to Amazon. I have another one on the way to me.
> 
> The scroll bar wouldn't work. And I was so excited when I got it today. Now I'm upset. But the new one should be here Monday.


Oh Heidi, I am so sad for you!  

But at least they'll make it right by Monday.

L


----------



## ELDogStar

I am waiting... and waiting...

Mine is a XMas gift (from a good friend and previous client) but it is on back order so I am waiting...
and waiting...

and waiting...

But I am glad to have found this resource, everyone seems very nice and helpful.

Thank you for being here!
Eric (aka ELDogStar)
Need to set-up my sig-file.

still waiting...


----------



## Robin

It seems to be a bad day... UPS says it was delivered to my front door, but it hasn't. I've been here all day. Saw the UPS truck zoom by & zoom back. No stop. It's probably at someone else's door in the neighborhood. UPS won't trace at my request, insists sender must request trace. I also had another package from another shipper saying the same thing. Amazon says they'll send a replacement... the saga continues...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

RobinT said:


> It seems to be a bad day... UPS says it was delivered to my front door, but it hasn't. I've been here all day. Saw the UPS truck zoom by & zoom back. No stop. It's probably at someone else's door in the neighborhood. UPS won't trace at my request, insists sender must request trace. I also had another package from another shipper saying the same thing. Amazon says they'll send a replacement... the saga continues...


Occassionally, not often, a UPS man will process a bunch of packages in advance and then deliver them, though they're not supposed to. Happened to me--I actually called UPS to say something had not been delivered though the tracking said it had. It was delivered a little later. Turned out the UPS guy would process a bunch of stuff THEN deliver it. UPS customer service was not happy with him. Don't know what happened to him. Maybe this is what happened...

Betsy


----------



## Robin

So it turns out like Betsy says... I got in the car to go the a friend's for a drink   when I look both ways to pull out the driveway, there is the UPS truck zipping up with my boxes. The Kindle is plugged in & now I'm going for that drink!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Wait! You mean you left your Kindle _Home Alone_!!!!!! 

How could you do that?  I mean, really. How could you do that . . . .



Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

RobinT said:


> So it turns out like Betsy says... I got in the car to go the a friend's for a drink  when I look both ways to pull out the driveway, there is the UPS truck zipping up with my boxes. The Kindle is plugged in & now I'm going for that drink!


Glad it arrived!!!!! I'm sure you need a drink after that! Is Amazon still going to send the replacement?

Ann, stop making Robin feel like a bad parent, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ann, stop making Robin feel like a bad parent, LOL!
> 
> Betsy


No, but, really. . .once I had mine. . . I _couldn't_ go anywhere without it. There is no way I could have calmly plugged it in and left the house the day it came. I had to go into the Pentagon the other day and I knew I'd have to put my bag through an x-ray machine and decided to leave my Kindle at home; no use tempting fate, right? It was very weird to have a paper book in there instead.

Anyway, you're the one who said you never had kids because you were afraid you'd lose one somewhere. . . . 

But I'm with you on the drink!

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, I have the tshirt that says "Omigosh I can't believe I left the baby on the bus."  And I go into mad panic attacks that I've left something behind whenever we leave a hotel.  My husband just rolls his eyes and humors me.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Once...once...early in my Kindle love affair, I left my Kindle in my office. I was about a mile from home and yes, I turned around and drove back downtown. (I have a 7 mile commute.)

L


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, I have the tshirt that says "Omigosh I can't believe I left the baby on the bus." And I go into mad panic attacks that I've left something behind whenever we leave a hotel. My husband just rolls his eyes and humors me.
> 
> Betsy


I was never one to leave things behind, so I didn't think to check. Then, early in our marriage, my husband left 1) a whole dryer load of clothes in the dryer at the laundromat; 2) a pair of shoes under the bed in a Holiday Inn; and 3) a credit card at the store. Three times was the charm; ever since, I have been very obsessive about checking.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congrats on your delivery Robin. Hope you only have *a * drink. It would be so sad  if you had one too many and couldn't Kindle tonight.


----------



## Kelly G

Kelly G said:


> After watching the refurbished page for a couple of days - or maybe it was three or four days - I only know it was a lot of clicking - I took the plunge last night. I missed the first couple I tried to buy because I had to update my credit card information in my profile and while I thought I had a Kindle in my cart, it wasn't so. Then another refurbished unit appeared and I was ready. It should be here on Monday - we'll see. I'm almost waiting patiently.


Do any of you remember seeing this? Well I've good news and bad news. I was so excited to see the notification in my hotmail account that my Kindle had shipped - then I went back and checked on the shipping and did it again - everything was fine. An hour or so ago I went back to my hotmail, which is not my primary or secondary email, and much to my surprise, I have not one, not two, but five additional notifications of shipment 

I went to the My Account area at Amazon and after looking down the page, I can confirm that I've ordered a total of six refurbished Kindles. Apparently I was more proficient at my clicking than I knew - enabling the "One Click" option can be dangerous. Needless to say, my financial adviser and social director is not amused. I've proposed the following options:
1. Keep them all - you can never have enough spares. SWMBO rejects this option out of hand. I suppose she's right, it will make a substantial dent on my credit card.
2. Send the extras back to Amazon within the 30 day period. That's an OK option.
3. Sell them on E-bay for big bucks. I don't really like selling on E-bay; I've done it and I buy some vintage pens there, but it's a pain and I'd rather not.
4. Sell them on Amazon. Again, not a bad option, but I'd have to start them high to pay for the fees.
5. Sell them on the street. It's too cold, although my credit adviser will see that this option occurs if the units hang around too long.
6. Offer them to my online friends and acquaintances for a reasonable price. That's the option I want to try first and to that end I'll be posting a for sale notice on this board and the fountain pen board that I haunt (those people are crazier than you - I guess I'm really nuts hanging out on both boards).

If this seems mercenary, please advise and I'll hit the streets or try the e-bay or Amazon thing. My only other thought on the topic is that I've got to figure out how to disable that "one click" button, it's a bad thing, especially in the heat of a buying frenzy.


----------



## Leslie

I know people have sold Kindles on this board and from what I've heard it's been a pleasant, positive transaction.

I bought a book holder and lightwedge cover through a notice posted here. No problems with the purchase, shipping, etc.  I think we're all pretty honest and trustworthy people here. Like you, I am not fond of ebay and tend to shy away.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Kelley, what Leslie said. Post it in *Buy, Sale, Trade and Barter Board * and I bet you will have some takers. I've never heard any complaints from the folks here.


----------



## Kelly G

Ok then.  I'm going to list them for the price I see the last one sold and see what happens.  Hopefully I won't be hawking them on the street after the New Year begins!  I still like the spares option, but it's going nowhere fast.


----------



## thejackylking #884

Alright Mom shipped it out yesterday for me.  Should be here within a week.


----------



## Marci

thejackylking said:


> Alright Mom shipped it out yesterday for me. Should be here within a week.


JackylKing -

This is *great* news!

Can't wait for your posts when you receive it,

Marci


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

thejackylking said:


> Alright Mom shipped it out yesterday for me. Should be here within a week.


Woohoo, Jackylking---did she give you tracking? 

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

WOO HOO jackylking! How exciting.


----------



## nickih75

I just tracked my Kindle and it's about 1/2 hour away.. Fed Ex doesn't deliver on weekends (boo) The site says I will have it in my hot little hands by 3, but I happen to know because I've talked to our Fed Ex lady in the past she's done with our area by 10:30-11 in the morning!!


----------



## thejackylking #884

Tracking won't work due to the fact that it's going into the military mail system once it hits the APO in NY.  Usually get stuff in about a week from her though when she mails stuff.  Fortunately she did insure it as well.


----------



## ELDogStar

Well today I am pretending.

I just received the two M-Edge covers I ordered.
One for me and one for the person that is buying me the Kindle.

Got the Marbled Red and a Pebbled Gray with a dark gray belt.
I will take the Gray one, I know my friend will like the Red more.

So for now I have the Gray case on my coffee table
(It will look good with the skin I chose)
and I look at it imagining it holds an active Kindle.

Thanks for listening...
Eric



ELDogStar said:


> I am waiting... and waiting...
> 
> Mine is a XMas gift (from a good friend and previous client) but it is on back order so I am waiting...
> and waiting...
> 
> and waiting...
> 
> But I am glad to have found this resource, everyone seems very nice and helpful.
> 
> Thank you for being here!
> Eric (aka ELDogStar)
> Need to set-up my sig-file.
> 
> still waiting...


----------



## Guest

Well you could print out a life sized picture of a kindle and put it in there, just to see how it looks,


----------



## nickih75

So.. WOOHOO!!! Apparently Fed Ex DOES deliver on Saturday!!!  I got my Kindle today!!  I took my kids and a bunch of their friends to play laser tag today and when I got home there on my front porch was my smiley face box!!  OMG I'm so excited!!  I have it all plugged in, my books are there!  I dont live in an area where whispernet works so hot but I was able to download them and move them via USB cable and it was instant!  I'm so excited I can hardly contain myself!  LOL  

Now after all my griping yesterday I get it early!


----------



## Leslie

nickih75 said:


> So.. WOOHOO!!! Apparently Fed Ex DOES deliver on Saturday!!! I got my Kindle today!! I took my kids and a bunch of their friends to play laser tag today and when I got home there on my front porch was my smiley face box!! OMG I'm so excited!! I have it all plugged in, my books are there! I dont live in an area where whispernet works so hot but I was able to download them and move them via USB cable and it was instant! I'm so excited I can hardly contain myself! LOL
> 
> Now after all my griping yesterday I get it early!


That's so exciting! Congratulations!

L


----------



## pidgeon92

nickih75 said:


> So.. WOOHOO!!! Apparently Fed Ex DOES deliver on Saturday!!!


Yay for you!

I am still awaiting my husbands Christmas present.... Which has been on the truck for delivery since 9am. *9 am YESTERDAY*.


----------



## Angela

Glad to hear your kindle is on its way to you jackylking!

Congrats on the arrival nicki... I am so excited for you! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Marci

nickih75 said:


> So.. WOOHOO!!! Apparently Fed Ex DOES deliver on Saturday!!! I got my Kindle today!! I took my kids and a bunch of their friends to play laser tag today and when I got home there on my front porch was my smiley face box!! OMG I'm so excited!! I have it all plugged in, my books are there! I don't live in an area where whispernet works so hot but I was able to download them and move them via USB cable and it was instant! I'm so excited I can hardly contain myself! LOL
> 
> Now after all my griping yesterday I get it early!


Nicki -

Terrific! Now you have your Kindle plus the added surprise of it arriving early.

Let us know how you feel after you're done with your bonding time 

Marci


----------



## nickih75

So far I love it!  It's so easy to read, there are times I don't even remember pushing the next page button.  It really IS just like reading a book, a paper book...  My Husband thinks it's cool how it looks just like paper.  And that silver thing-a-majig.. way cool!  

Now for the book I'm reading.. not so sure about that.. LOL


----------



## PraiseGod13

Kongratulations, Nicki.... and welcome to the Klub!!  It really is unbelievably awesome, isn't it!!??!!  You can try to describe it to others, but until you're actually holding it and seeing how incredible it is to read on..... you just cannot fathom how great it is.  We're so happy your Kindle arrived... and on a Saturday.  Maybe they're delivering on Saturday because of it being the last week-end before Christmas.  Whatever the reason.... you're going to have a great week-end and holiday.  The fun has just begun..... it just keeps getting better and better IMHO.


----------



## ELDogStar

ELDogStar said:


> Well today I am pretending.
> 
> I just received the two M-Edge covers I ordered.
> One for me and one for the person that is buying me the Kindle.
> 
> Got the Marbled Red and a Pebbled Gray with a dark gray belt.
> I will take the Gray one, I know my friend will like the Red more.
> 
> So for now I have the Gray case on my coffee table
> (It will look good with the skin I chose)
> and I look at it imagining it holds an active Kindle.
> 
> Thanks for listening...
> Eric


Here is my update...

Today I got 2 hard copies of "The Complete User's Guide", one for me and one form my previously mentioned friend.
Plus, I just got an email from Decal Girl stating my skin has been sent out today via Priority mail.
I am close enough I could have it tomorrow, certainly no later than Wednesday

Gray on Gray M case, Skin, User's guide, KB membership.
But no Kindle... yet.

Eric (Still a Kindle virgin.)


----------



## Lynn

Eric- so will the user's guide fit in the medge cover? Can pretend for the time being anyway.  

Lynn L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

There are some really good, just about life size pictures in the picture forum. . .maybe you can print one and paste it to a piece of wood. . . . 

Ann


----------



## LSbookend

Hi all, I'm new to the board and thought I throw in there that I am also waiting for my kindle. It was suppose to be a Christmas present, but sadly it might be a birthday present (early march.) My husband ordered the Saturday after thanksgiving. He bought me the new m-edge case and light (without me mentioning it) and he even bought me a new purse so K can fit in my purse with me. So many accessories, but no K.  

LSbookend


----------



## Kelly G

Well, I thought today might be the day, but it looks like not.  It's just after 5:30 here and unless UPS is working late - which they probably are, given the time of year - it will be tomorrow - hopefully.  I've not given up hope for a late delivery today, but as the sun goes down, it looks less likely.  Oh, well - I'll just have to read a few more pages in the user's guide that I downloaded from the Amazon site.  The other five are coming from the USPS, so they may get here on Wednesday or Friday.  All I know is, I can't wait to fire the thing up and download those books I've been buying!


----------



## Marci

LSbookend said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the board and thought I throw in there that I am also waiting for my kindle. It was suppose to be a Christmas present, but sadly it might be a birthday present (early march.) My husband ordered the Saturday after thanksgiving. He bought me the new m-edge case and light (without me mentioning it) and he even bought me a new purse so K can fit in my purse with me. So many accessories, but no K.
> 
> LSbookend


Hi, LSBookend -

Glad to see your post here. Welcome to Kindleboards!

Your husband is taking good care of you -- a purse, a Kindle cover, a light -- good man! 

Console yourself by joining in one of the many book clubs and using the chat feature here (at top of page).

Lots of support for your while you wait,

Marci


----------



## Dooterbug

I just noticed that the "wait time" has been changed to 8-10 weeks for a new Kindle on Amazon!
Wahoo! Maybe I'll get my Mia even earlier!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Great news Dooterbug!


----------



## Kelly G

Just checked the shipping tracker - it's within 50 miles (not that far out here in the sticks) - surely it will be today.


----------



## Sherlock

Dooterbug said:


> I just noticed that the "wait time" has been changed to 8-10 weeks for a new Kindle on Amazon!
> Wahoo! Maybe I'll get my Mia even earlier!


Does your order information still have the original estimated ship date on it? I checked mine after I read your post and mine still says March 6 to March 18. Curious to see if your date has been changed.


----------



## Dooterbug

Sherlock said:


> Does your order information still have the original estimated ship date on it? I checked mine after I read your post and mine still says March 6 to March 18. Curious to see if your date has been changed.


My order is still showing the later March/April delivery... but new orders are showing an 8-10 week delivery. Sooo... if it's truly first come first served, we could be looking at a January/February delivery?!? *crossing my fingers*


----------



## Sherlock

Crossing mine too.............


----------



## PraiseGod13

Kelly G said:


> Just checked the shipping tracker - it's within 50 miles (not that far out here in the sticks) - surely it will be today.


Wahoo, Kelly G!! Keep us posted....... and prepare to be "WOWed"!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Kelly G said:


> Just checked the shipping tracker - it's within 50 miles (not that far out here in the sticks) - surely it will be today.


How exciting, keep us posted!! Hope you will be Kindling tonight.


----------



## Kelly G

Wooooooo.... 

They're here!  Well, not here, they're at my house - trouble is, I'm here and here is two hours away from my house.  All six of the Kindles arrived within the last 1/2 hour - the one's with free shipping coming by USPS arrived first.  The ground shipping with UPS arrived as my wife was on the phone with me telling me the others had arrived.  So I'm Kindle poor - in more ways than one!

I'll probably make a trip home to get one and get one ready to ship out tomorrow to Julie and hopefully be Kindling later tonight.  That's the plan for now anyway.

Oh, and the keeping them for spares option still is not getting any traction from the financial and social adviser, so I guess I'll be getting that stand set up.  But for now, I have visions of Kindles dancing in my head...

One more funny thing...  I'd made so many small charges in a short time - those cheap Kindle books - that the credit card company called and was shutting down my card for security purposes - I just got off the phone with them - the woman I talked to shares my wife's opinion of my purchasing habits.  I suppose I'll have to by myself a gift card and avoid the numerous charges.


----------



## Atunah

Wohoo, thats a lot of Kindles  . Its like a Kindle clan you got there  

Yeah, I have amazon giftcards I just keep adding that I earn from doing online surveys. Its perfect, I bought 25 cent books and I am sure the CC companies do not like that one bit.


----------



## Marci

*Whoo-hoo, Kelly G!!!*

The timing could not have been better!

Do let us know how you bonded with your Kindle when you come up for air.



Marci


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations, Kelly! Give us a report once you start Kindling in earnest!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LSbookend said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the board and thought I throw in there that I am also waiting for my kindle. It was suppose to be a Christmas present, but sadly it might be a birthday present (early march.) My husband ordered the Saturday after thanksgiving. He bought me the new m-edge case and light (without me mentioning it) and he even bought me a new purse so K can fit in my purse with me. So many accessories, but no K.
> 
> LSbookend


LS,

Congrats on your pending Kindle! And congratulations on your well accessorized Kindle-to-be! Great hubby! I think you'll have your Kindle much sooner than you think!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dooterbug said:


> I just noticed that the "wait time" has been changed to 8-10 weeks for a new Kindle on Amazon!
> Wahoo! Maybe I'll get my Mia even earlier!


Dooterbug--

Keep us posted, I really believe you'll get your Mia sooner than you think!

Betsy


----------



## Guest

This is the last delivery day before Christmas isn't it?  Just how cool would it be to get one today?


----------



## Dooterbug

It would officially qualify as the "Best Christmas Ever"! I'm getting my Oberon cover on the 29th, and my Decalgirl skin should arrive shortly after, and I have eight books already on order... come on Mia!

Thanks for the words of encouragement everyone... this place is pretty cool.


----------



## Guest

Stick with us.. it keeps getting better.


----------



## Kelly G

Alrighty then; This is about the coolest thing since sliced bread.  The only thing that would make it better is if I lived in a place where Whispernet was available - but that's only a minor bummer.  After I figured out the USB thing the Kindle (no name as of yet) is loaded up with more reading material than I can get through in the next month.

I didn't have a lot of play time last night as I had to make the two hour drive home before facing the big decision - which box to open.  Remember, I'm the fool who couldn't stop hitting that "1 Click Shopping" button.  I guess the good news is if the one I chose was DOA, there was another to take it's place.  The one I've sold is in the mail this afternoon - off to it's new home in Oregon and the other four are looking lonely.  It's kind of like when you go puppy shopping - there's always the ones you have to leave behind.

Oh well, they will find good homes before long.

I really, really like this thing.  It's fairly intuitive to operate, the Next & Back buttons sometimes surprise you, but you get used to them fairly quickly.  I think there will be a good niche for those after market covers - the standard issue isn't the worst design I've ever seen, but it seems to have missed the rigorous test phase before going to market - once I get my velcro attached, it will be fine.  
I don't mind the page flash at all - my eyes are old enough they don't seem bothered.  
My only complaint is that some of the text on the illustrations and the keyboard is very small for my nearsighted eyes.  Perhaps I need to upgrade my $7.00 reading glasses?
I'm very impressed by the font size adjustment - that is way good.  When the light is a bit low, up the font size - in great light, shrink it down - that was a very smart idea.  The scroll bar is slick - I'm still getting used to it anticipating my next move but I'll adapt soon.
I really love being able to set the thing (maybe that's what I'll name mine - Thing, a nod to the Aadams Family) down on the table and read while I'm eating without having to put a spoon on the pages to keep them from turning.  The oatmeal on the Next Page key wiped right off.
I'm just starting to learn my way around and my only fear is I'll get so wrapped up in reading - that's why I bought it after all - that I'll not spend enough time learning the tips, tricks, and short-cuts.  If that's the worse thing that happens to me with this device, it was money well spent.

So far I'm giving it an 8 out of 10 and I really don't have any reason to dock it 2 points, I just have a problem giving any new device a 10 in the first couple of days; I'll probably get there.


----------



## Leslie

That is a great report, Kelly. Thanks for checking in! So glad your love affair with Thing is off to a good start.

L


----------



## durphy

I agree. Good report Kelly. It's so fun reliving the experience.


----------



## Marci

Kelly, 

Great report!

The more you use it the more it will become comfortable for you.

Hope you have more time with over the holidays,

Marci


----------



## thejackylking #884

I finally get my kindle and now it won't show what's on my SD card.  Of course nothing shows up in device name or account name because it isn't connected to WN.  I thought it came registered when you got it, unfortunately that doesn't seem to be the case.  now I have to figure out how to get it to work.


----------



## Guest

OK then come over to the tips and tricks thread and we'll see if we can get your SD card figured out.

Check out the SD card thread in the Accessories forum.  You may find your answer there.


----------



## Sherlock

Now that Christmas is over (albeit just barely...) does anybody have any updates on order date / expected ship date / and actual arrival or ship date?

I ordered on Dec 15 and it's still showing an expected ship date of Mar 6 to Mar 18.  It didn't recalculate when the estimated date for the Kindles recently went from 12 to 14 weeks to 8 to 10 and I am soooooo wanting my Kindle.  Reading the boards is a double-edged sword.  Schmoozing with kindred (kindled?) spirits, but it just makes me want mine more!  

Oh well, my DH told me this morning in his practical, long-suffering voice, "It'll get here when it gets here."  Thanks for listening and please don't offer me some cheese to go with my whine.......


----------



## katbird1

Hi Sherlock, I won't offer cheese and whine, it is too early.  How about some coffee and toast?  I ordered on 12/16 and my date as of right now says March 9-20.  I'm just taking it one day at a time, reading everything and deciding what books I want, etc.  I'm so patient.  IS IT MARCH YET??  You can consider me a kindled spirit friend.  Now, I need to get over and intro myself.  Happy waiting!


----------



## Guest

Hows this instead?

I know what you mean about Kindle Boards. I felt it to. Everyone is so nice and so helpful. At the sametime I felt like a sad outsider looking in a window.

They all had Kindles and I didn't it. That constant reminder was almost like salt in a wound. The only relief was my very own Kindle and over night shipping even felt too slow.

Looking back I was very fortunate. I was slated for a 3-4 week wait but mine arrived in just 14 days from the time I ordered it. The longest 14 days of my life that I can remember.

Many people seem to be getting their Kindles way faster than their projected delivery date. You may fall into that group.

To help me know when my Kindle was shipping, I set an alert on my CC to notify me if anything over $350.00 was charged to it. When I got that alert, I knew my Kindle was on the way before Amazon sent me an email.

Just hang in there. You can buy books for your Kindle while you wait. There are a lot of freebies available. Check out the Book Corner.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

katbird1 said:


> Hi Sherlock, I won't offer cheese and whine, it is too early. How about some coffee and toast? I ordered on 12/16 and my date as of right now says March 9-20. I'm just taking it one day at a time, reading everything and deciding what books I want, etc. I'm so patient. IS IT MARCH YET?? You can consider me a kindled spirit friend. Now, I need to get over and intro myself. Happy waiting!


Katbird1!

Welcome to Kindleboards, congratulations on your pending Kindle!

To you and Sherlock--

I believe that you will get your Kindle sooner than that! Keep checking. Originally the one I ordered as a gift was scheduled to arrive Feb-March and it came last week. So, keep your hopes up and keep checking your shipping date!

Betsy


----------



## Sherlock

Thanks to all of you for the heartfelt support.  You guys are the best.  I check my Amazon order about 6 times a day, but I never thought to check with the CC.  Thanks for the suggestion!

katbird1, we'll have some coffee and toast and wait (but I refuse to do it patiently).


----------



## katbird1

Along with Sherlock, I thank you for the welcome.  How many times a day checking my account would you think could be classified as "excessive"?  Oh heck, who cares, I'm really hoping ya'll are right about getting sooner than the posted date.


----------



## thejackylking #884

Vampyre said:


> To help me know when my Kindle was shipping, I set an alert on my CC to notify me if anythong over $350.00 was charged to it. When I got that alert, I knew my Kindle was on the way before Amazon sent me an email.


Now that's an expensive thong. Where do you shop?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

katbird1 said:


> Along with Sherlock, I thank you for the welcome. How many times a day checking my account would you think could be classified as "excessive"? Oh heck, who cares, I'm really hoping ya'll are right about getting sooner than the posted date.


No one here would classify any amount of checking as excessive. We've all been there!

Betsy


----------



## katbird1

What did I just post a couple posts up?  Well, my Kindle will be here sooner than March, I just got a refurb ordered!  I hope.  I've got to go check my account again to make sure.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I just saw your other post about the refurb!  Woohoo, let us know when it's supposed to come!  Kindlewatch!!!

Betsy


----------



## ELDogStar

ELDogStar said:


> Here is my update...
> 
> Today I got 2 hard copies of "The Complete User's Guide", one for me and one form my previously mentioned friend.
> Plus, I just got an email from Decal Girl stating my skin has been sent out today via Priority mail.
> I am close enough I could have it tomorrow, certainly no later than Wednesday
> 
> Gray on Gray M case, Skin, User's guide, KB membership.
> But no Kindle... yet.
> 
> Eric (Still a Kindle virgin.)
> 
> My next up-date...
> I am still waiting.
> 
> Getting depressed and a little lonely...
> 
> Eric


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Eric, don't get depressed and lonely!!!  chat with us!

Betsy


----------



## stevene9

Harvey, is this the largest thread we have ever had?

Steve


----------



## Guest

..and relatively still on topic to!


----------



## katbird1

Can you tell me from where my refurb Kindle will ship?

(And Vampyre, I sure would like that strawberry cheesecake for lunch!)


----------



## Angela

katbird1 said:


> Along with Sherlock, I thank you for the welcome. How many times a day checking my account would you think could be classified as "excessive"? Oh heck, who cares, I'm really hoping ya'll are right about getting sooner than the posted date.


No amount of checking is excessive where the Kindle is concerned!! I refreshed the screen almost as often as I posted a reply... and in my beginning days, that was a lot!! 

Try not to get discouraged. The wait is so worth it!


----------



## ELDogStar

Further updates:
My Decal Girl skin has been delivered and I will pick her up tomorrow.
I use one of those UPS store mailbox services.

The Kindle is still a mystery, I was told it was being shipped directly to me and there was a chance
it would be here by now. Of course it ain't...

Still I am a lonely boy. Lonely and blue...

I will try not to post another update until the Kindle arrives, but please don't hold me to that.
I simply said I would "TRY".

Night my new friends in books and Kindles.

Eric (The dog training guy.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Check in as much as you need to, Eric!

We're waiting with you!!!  

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

We are here to support you as you wait Eric!


----------



## Guest

katbird1 said:


> Can you tell me from where my refurb Kindle will ship?
> 
> (And Vampyre, I sure would like that strawberry cheesecake for lunch!)


It depends on what part of the country your in. Kentucky is a big distributor
and thanks


----------



## Jack C

Hi there 

Placed my order on Dec 20th, and my original original ship date was listed as March 23rd. 
No idea how I was going to manage waiting that long...I've been reading the forums on amazon since a few days before I ordered, & that's how I found this place. (You all seem very nice, & fun....and, frankly, are making it even _harder_ to wait for my Kindle to show up.)

My ship date has been revised a couple times now, & is now showing as having a 'delivery' date of Feb 27th.

I am pulling my hair out, a little bit, waiting for this thing to ship 

I'm downloading books from Gutenberg already...& have installed & used an ebook converter to convert regular ebooks to the kindle format....I've even installed the Mobipocket reader, and am using it to view some of those ebooks. Somehow the experience (reading kindle formatted books on my laptop) is lacking...

waiting sucks


----------



## DeDe

Jack-0

Congrats on the earlier ship date...my original ship date was March 19 and I decided to try to get a refurbished Kindle because I think waiting sucks too    I totally agree that hanging out on the boards makes it way harder to wait.  I've spent my time buying accessories and reading about everyone on the boards...it does help pass the time.

good luck on the wait!!

DeDe


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jack-O

Welcome to Kindleboards!  Congrats on the earlier ship date, hoping it will go earlier yet!

Stay here and chat, and it'll pass the time.

You've definitely got kindled spirits here!

Betsy


----------



## Angela

Welcome Jack-0! You have come to the right place to hang out while on Kindlewatch!


----------



## katbird1

Hey Jack-O, good for you on having your date changed to sooner.  I ordered on 12/16 and my ship date still says 3/9-3/20?  But, I'm now awaiting my refurb, which hopefully will ship this week.  The m-edge cover that I ordered has shipped from Atlanta today, and I'm in N. GA, so I should get that tomorrow.  

Eric, at least you will have the skin today, one down!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Hi Jack-O, happy to hear that your ship date has moved up! Waiting is the hardest partbut it does help to hang out here with people that can understand your what you are going through.   Keep us posted!
Linda


----------



## Sherlock

OK, see if this makes any sense to any of you.  When I read that Jack-O had an updated ship date of February 27 for an order placed December 20th, I checked mine AGAIN.  No change.  I ordered mine on December 15th and it still says March 6-18.  So I sent an email earlier this morning.  Since I'm not a patient person, I called and got a CS person who was somewhat difficult to understand who just kept telling me the reason it was taking so long was the lack of stock, etc.  I kept trying to explain my concern was checking that I was still in que to get mine and why, when I ordered before someone else, my ship date hadn't changed.  She kept repeating the same thing and either couldn't understand the question or didn't want to.  I told her nicely that she hadn't been much help but thanks anyway and then I hung up.

I'm frustrated.  Guess I'll wait and see what the email brings (if they answer me).  Sorry, I'm venting.


----------



## Sherlock

Oh, and BTW Jack-O.......I'm thrilled for you!  Please don't think because I'm being cranky about mine that I begrudge you yours.


----------



## Guest

This being the last Monday of the year means that this is the last week of the year that people will be getting Kindles.  This is the last time we as a group will do Kindlewatched in 2K8.  Let's all hope for a large haul this week and even a bigger one in the coming days of 2K9!

Jack, if you find the wait as bad I as I think you do, you may want to snag a refurb.  So far they have been just as good as a brand new Kindle and there is no long wait once the order is completed.  

Be sure to check out our chat room.  You can see who is chatting by scrolling down the main page.  It's close to the bottom.  It's a good way to get to know us better.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think, from what we've seen happen with others, that each distribution center around the country is allotted so many; your place in the queue seems to be based not on the total Amazon has/will have, but how many are going to each center, and what center you will receive yours from.  One member switched his delivery address and moved up in the queue.  Frustrating, I know...   

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Sherlock said:


> OK, see if this makes any sense to any of you. When I read that Jack-O had an updated ship date of February 27 for an order placed December 20th, I checked mine AGAIN. No change. I ordered mine on December 15th and it still says March 6-18. So I sent an email earlier this morning. Since I'm not a patient person, I called and got a CS person who was somewhat difficult to understand who just kept telling me the reason it was taking so long was the lack of stock, etc. I kept trying to explain my concern was checking that I was still in que to get mine and why, when I ordered before someone else, my ship date hadn't changed. She kept repeating the same thing and either couldn't understand the question or didn't want to. I told her nicely that she hadn't been much help but thanks anyway and then I hung up.
> 
> I'm frustrated. Guess I'll wait and see what the email brings (if they answer me). Sorry, I'm venting.


Feel free to vent Sherlock! Hopefully you will get a positive response today. After reading many posts from people waiting for Kindles I don't think there is any rhyme or reason to their shipping method. Let's hope you will be pleasantly surprised with an early delivery. 

Hang in there!
Linda


----------



## Dooterbug

Sherlock said:


> OK, see if this makes any sense to any of you. When I read that Jack-O had an updated ship date of February 27 for an order placed December 20th, I checked mine AGAIN. No change. I ordered mine on December 15th and it still says March 6-18. So I sent an email earlier this morning. Since I'm not a patient person, I called and got a CS person who was somewhat difficult to understand who just kept telling me the reason it was taking so long was the lack of stock, etc. I kept trying to explain my concern was checking that I was still in que to get mine and why, when I ordered before someone else, my ship date hadn't changed. She kept repeating the same thing and either couldn't understand the question or didn't want to. I told her nicely that she hadn't been much help but thanks anyway and then I hung up.
> 
> I'm frustrated. Guess I'll wait and see what the email brings (if they answer me). Sorry, I'm venting.


Same here Sherlock, I ordered mine on 12/15 and had the March 9th date, went back in and changed the shipping to next day air and the ship date flipped to late March/early April. I almost cried. Since then I've been compulsively checking the order status and my date hasn't changed either... so you're not alone.

So... Jack-o... how did you get your ship date to update?


----------



## Guest

I think Amazon is so busy at times they forget to update their orders.  In the past, I have recieved stuff before they said they shipped it.


----------



## floridonet

katbird1 said:


> Hey Jack-O, good for you on having your date changed to sooner. I ordered on 12/16 and my ship date still says 3/9-3/20? But, I'm now awaiting my refurb, which hopefully will ship this week.


Hi, newb here. Is there a specific page to look for refurbs, or are they lumped in with all the used listings?


----------



## katbird1

At the top of this page there is a link that says "Kindle Refurbs"..........just keep clicking and checking........you have to be at the right place at the right time!  Good luck.


----------



## Jack C

Dooterbug said:


> So... Jack-o... how did you get your ship date to update?


Well, I called Jeff Bezos and asked him to 'please hurry it up'. He usually jumps when I say 'jump'.

p.s. I'm totally kidding - I have no idea why my ship date would change, but others would not. I'm sorry I don't have better info 

I _have_ signed up to be notified if any refurbs are released. Actually....I signed up to be notified about refurbs on the same day I became a member here. Since that time, I've seen people say that they got an email telling them a refurb was available - but I've never seen one of those. Does anyone know how those emails work?

p.s.s. If you tell me to call Jeff Bezos - I suppose I deserve that


----------



## floridonet

Thanks.  That's the direct link, but how was that link derived?  Does it show up in the "Used" section when refurbs are available?  I can't seem to get  to the "Refurbished" section by simply browsing.


----------



## Guest

You could click the link up top and mke a book mark for it in your browser.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B000FI73MA?ie=UTF8&coliid=&ref%5F=olp%5Ftab%5Frefurbished&me=&qid=&qid=&sr=&sr=&seller=&colid=&condition=refurbished

That is where the link goes.


----------



## Dooterbug

I "heart" Jeff Bezos! But dang it Jeff... get a move on!  

Quick question... I've been trying to check out any refurbs, but haven't had any luck yet. Can anyone tell me what the going rate is for a refurb?


----------



## Guest

They sell for $329 from Amazon with same warranty and return policy.


----------



## Guest

They seem scarcer than hen's teeth right now.


----------



## Spiritdancer

There are a few refurbs available from Kelly under the sell/trade section.  They are $395 with shipping, insurance, etc. included.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, Kelly managed to order I think 6 refurbs through one click before he realized the orders actually went through, LOL!  Unopened, in the box.

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, Kelly managed to order I think 6 refurbs through one click before he realized the orders actually went through, LOL! Unopened, in the box.
> 
> Betsy


That's his story and he's stickin' to it. 
I forgot about it but if you want a Kindle this Week, he has some left.(Kelly is a guy right?)


----------



## thejackylking #884

Yes he is.  His DH is the one forcing him to sell the Kindles instead of keeping them as back ups.


----------



## ELDogStar

Well I picked up my skin.
But still have nothing to put it on...

Weeping,
Eric



ELDogStar said:


> Further updates:
> My Decal Girl skin has been delivered and I will pick her up tomorrow.
> I use one of those UPS store mailbox services.
> 
> The Kindle is still a mystery, I was told it was being shipped directly to me and there was a chance
> it would be here by now. Of course it ain't...
> 
> Still I am a lonely boy. Lonely and blue...
> 
> I will try not to post another update until the Kindle arrives, but please don't hold me to that.
> I simply said I would "TRY".
> 
> Night my new friends in books and Kindles.
> 
> Eric (The dog training guy.)


----------



## Leslie

Oh Erich,

It's still only 3:30 pm where you are. Delivery trucks are still delivering. The Dog Star may be looking down on you...I hope!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Eric, we're sending mega positive vibes your way!!!

Betsy


----------



## Guest

No Kindle Joy today?


----------



## DeDe

Eric - I'm sorry to hear you haven't received your Kindle yet.  I also have clothes for my Kindle and no Kindle.  I'm hoping to receive it tomorrow but I don't want to get to excited or I'll be bummed out tomorrow if I don't get it 

Maybe tomorrow for you too?


----------



## libro

Eric and DeeDee -- Hoping you both receiving your Kindles tomorrow. We're here waiting with you!


----------



## scrappergirl

I ordered mine on 12-23-08 and expected delivery is Feb 28th - March 6th - so I have a long time to wait.  Oh well by then I should be well educated and know everything I need too  

Gives me more time for accessorizing!


----------



## ljloula

Any updated Kindle news for us?   I have my Radiocity skin on, but still using the old case with mine. New one should be here in the next week or so.


----------



## MeganW

I just ordered my Kindle this morning and have an estimated delivery date between February 27 and March 10.  Hoping for a faster ship date, but if nothing else, I'll have plenty of time to read my paper books!


----------



## Guest

Looks like things are slowing down for the end of the year. I hope they pick up in January.

I googled bookworm and found this.


----------



## MeganW

Vampyre said:


> Looks like things are slowing down for the end of the year. I hope they pick up in January.
> 
> I googled bookworm and found this.


Let's hope they pick up! And cute little bookworm!!


----------



## Guest

I saw your AV and thought you might like it.


----------



## DeDe

I'm still,not very patiently, waiting...weather is getting pretty bad so office is closed (1/2 ago) and I was to get my Kindle today at work.  Unfortunately because of the weather all the drivers are running late so it hasn't arrived yet.  I called UPS to see if they know how much longer so I can leave (have an appt at in 2.5 hours and people drive crazy in the snow...too fast or too slow (I'm the only one who drives reasonably...of course ) They relayed the message to the driver and will call me back within the hour (1/2 hour left) so I may be Kindle-less today 

At this point even if I get it today I won't have time to charge it up and use it tonight and have plans tomorrow after work and Thursday...I am sad.   

Eric - did you end up getting yours today?  I hope someone gets to be happy today


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

DeDe hope you get it today! Keep us posted. When I received mine it charged very quickly and you can read while it is charging.  

Linda


----------



## floridonet

Received an email stating there was 1 available refurb.  Of course, it was gone within moments.   I thought refurbs would come in batches.


----------



## Annalog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think, from what we've seen happen with others, that each distribution center around the country is allotted so many; your place in the queue seems to be based not on the total Amazon has/will have, but how many are going to each center, and what center you will receive yours from. One member switched his delivery address and moved up in the queue. Frustrating, I know...
> 
> Betsy


Does anyone know which distribution center is used for shipping to southern Arizona?

My Kindle was ordered November 29, 2008 and Amazon show a shipping estimate of February 20, 2009 - March 3, 2009. I am curious if anyone else in Arizona has received a new Kindle lately and when they placed their order?

Since people with orders placed nearly a month later than my order seem to have a very similar shipping estimate, I am hoping that I will see my Kindle sometime in January instead the end of February/beginning of March.

Thanks,
Anna


----------



## DeDe

Whoo Hoo!!! I received my Kindle right before I left work...I charged it at my hair appointment and got to start reading Outlander...got to location 153...not exactly speeding through but I read some of the guide again...I forgot to find out how to start by getting my books to start reading so I had to waste time doing that  kind of important...but finally....Yeah...i'm in love...okay, not really...but it is SWEET!!

quick question before I dig back into my 20 books   what's better...turning off the Kindle or putting it to sleep?

DeDe

Eric - hope you get your's soon!!


----------



## Lynn

Congrats DeDe on your new arrival! I usually just put mine to sleep with an occasional turning off to let it reboot.

Lynn L


----------



## Dazlyn

I'm still waiting on my Kindle also.  It's driving me crazy!    Now that Christmas is over and I have more time on my hands I really want to be reading on my Kindle.  Instead, I had to search about three bookstores today to find Outlander in order to keep up with the book Klub.  If I had my Kindle I could have been at home reading it!  I already have a cover, skin, and reading light, but no Kindle    My ship date still says Feb 20 - Mar 4.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DeDe, congrats on your Kindle's arrival!  And we're anxiously waiting with all of our pending Kindlers...we feel your pain!  Love your Book Klub spirit, Dazlyn!

Betsy


----------



## Guest

DeDe said:


> Whoo Hoo!!! I received my Kindle right before I left work...I charged it at my hair appointment and got to start reading Outlander...got to location 153...not exactly speeding through but I read some of the guide again...I forgot to find out how to start by getting my books to start reading so I had to waste time doing that  kind of important...but finally....Yeah...i'm in love...okay, not really...but it is SWEET!!
> 
> quick question before I dig back into my 20 books  what's better...turning off the Kindle or putting it to sleep?
> 
> DeDe
> 
> Eric - hope you get yours soon!!


Happy dance for DeDe! Once you get used to your kindle, you probably find you'll be reading more and probably faster to. You'll be through Outlander in no time.


----------



## Marci

DeDe,

Whoo-Hoo!  Snoopy Dance of Happiness for you  

After you are done bonding with your Kindle & come up for air, let us know all about your experience!

As far as powering off or putting the screen to sleep, I invariably put my Kindle into sleep mode whenever I put it down.  I usually end up turning it off by accident, intending to turn "on" the Whispernet.

Happy Kindling,

Marci


----------



## Dooterbug

YAAAAAAAAA!  

I found a brand new Kindle on eBay yesterday that a fella had received as a Christmas present from his wife... and he didn't want it!?! I snagged it for less than I was going to pay for the one I'm waiting for from Amazon. 

Hopefully we have a successful transaction and I have my girl here next week!

*happy dance and back flips*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo Dooterburg!!!  Hopefully everything will go smoothly and it will get here soon!

Betsy


----------



## Dooterbug

Thanks Betsy... I couldn't get to sleep last night because I was so excited! LOL... 
I can't quit smiling! 
Ah well, it will just make people wonder what I've been up to!


----------



## katbird1

Yay for you, Dooterbug!  I got notice this morning that my refurb has shipped and I should receive 1/6.  Maybe we'll get ours at the same time!


----------



## ljloula

Great news Dooterbug!  

Hurray for a shipping notice Katbird!


----------



## Dooterbug

YAAAAAAAAAA Katbird!

I'm about to burst out in song... my co-workers think I'm nuts!


----------



## Cowgirl

Annalog said:


> Does anyone know which distribution center is used for shipping to southern Arizona?
> 
> My Kindle was ordered November 29, 2008 and Amazon show a shipping estimate of February 20, 2009 - March 3, 2009. I am curious if anyone else in Arizona has received a new Kindle lately and when they placed their order?
> 
> Since people with orders placed nearly a month later than my order seem to have a very similar shipping estimate, I am hoping that I will see my Kindle sometime in January instead the end of February/beginning of March.
> 
> Thanks,
> Anna


I live in Gilbert Arizona and I ordered mine the day of the Oprah show which I think was October 23 . It was shipped on the 25th and I recceived it on the 31st...Halloween. So it took a about a week once I got the shipping notice. I used the super free shipping offer. I wish I could remember all the shipping details as I did track it everyday but I know it originally came from somewhere back east Like Maryland or New Jersey as I was surprised they didn't have a distribution center in the West. Of course theis was back in the day when the wait wasn't so long.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congrats Dooterbug!!  

Glad you have a shipping notice Katbird!!  

Did Eric receive his Kindle yet??  

Linda


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

WOO HOO DeDe!!  

Happy Kindling!
Linda


----------



## MamaProfCrash

DeDe enjoy your Kindle. I know that I am reading more now that I have mine. Make sure to check Amazon daily. Sort their books from lowest priced to highest and you will find free books there. 

I turn my power off when I am not using my Kindle. I have no idea if it saves the battery or not (I have read that it doesn't matter) but is a habit I have from using other electronic devices. I find that I need to recharge once a week. I rarely use the Whispernet (about twice a week I will turn it on to receive the books that I have bought online) but I do tend to read two to four hours a day. Longer on the weekends.


----------



## PraiseGod13

WAHOO..... multiple Kindle watches going on!!!  Kongrats to all!!  We're waiting with you and love to re-live the agony/ecstasy of waiting for our Kindles to arrive.  You won't be disappointed.... wait until you see the box and finally get to hold your very own Kindle in your hands.  Great way to start a new year..... and the fun is just beginning.  It only gets better and better!!  We're so happy for you!!


----------



## ELDogStar

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Congrats Dooterbug!!
> 
> Did Eric receive his Kindle yet??
> 
> Linda



Nope no Kindle.
Sorry I am not around much got private stuff going on.

Sincerely and Happy New Year to all,
Eric


----------



## Marci

Yeah, Dooterbug!  What an awesome New Year's gift to yourself.

Kindle Watch!  Let us know when it ships & arrives,

Marci


----------



## Lady Blue

My "Miss Kindle" (may change that name, may not) will be here tomorrow!!!!!!!!!
I am NOT sleeping tonight!  All my friends heard from me at the NYE party last night was Kindle this, Kindle that, LOL.  

OMG....is it FRIDAY YET


----------



## Guest

I think it's Friday in Australia...or is it Wednesday?  I can never keep that straight.

If you go to sleep Santa UPS will seem to come a lot sooner and congrats on being the first person (I am aware of) to get a Kindle in 2K9.  You will have a great time learning to use it and showing all those nonKindlers what they are missing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Lady Blue said:


> My "Miss Kindle" (may change that name, may not) will be here tomorrow!!!!!!!!!
> I am NOT sleeping tonight! All my friends heard from me at the NYE party last night was Kindle this, Kindle that, LOL.
> 
> OMG....is it FRIDAY YET


Lady Blue!

Congratulations on your Miss Kindle arriving (and yes, sometimes our Kindles decide on a new name)! Keep us posted, we love Kindlewatch! And be sure to post after you've opened it, we love reliving the experience!

Betsy


----------



## Benjamin

Hehe wish mine was coming that soon. Already got 100 books (free ones) waitin on my desktop to be uploaded. Ship date is supposed to be end of feb to begining of march : (


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Keep us posted Lady Blue, how exciting!

Linda


----------



## Guest

I think those late Kindles will come sooner than you think.  Now that the Chinese sweat shops are done celebrating Christmas, they will be back in full production mode in no time!


----------



## MeganW

Vampyre said:


> I think those late Kindles will come sooner than you think. Now that the Chinese sweat shops are done celebrating Christmas, they will be back in full production mode in no time!


I sooooo hope you're right, Vampyre! Mine has an ship date between Feb. 27 and March 10, but I have a feeling it'll ship in January (hopefully early-ish January).


----------



## Guest

I got mine about 2 weeks earliy but it wasn't as back ordered as you all are.


----------



## Lady Blue

Sorry to hear that Dragoro.

I bought a referb from ebay, that's how I am getting mine so soon...well, not soon enough but you know what I mean


----------



## PraiseGod13

Welcome to the Klub Lady Blue!  We're happy to have you here with us!  This is a great place to be because we love our Kindles and I'm sure you will too!!  There's just nothing like it..... and it just keeps getting better and better.  Keep us posted..... it's fun to see if you can wear out the tracking button for your package once it is sent.  We've all been there and are so excited for you!


----------



## Guest

I knew a Lady Blue in City of Heroes, are you her?


----------



## Marci

Lady Blue said:


> My "Miss Kindle" (may change that name, may not) will be here tomorrow!!!!!!!!!
> I am NOT sleeping tonight! All my friends heard from me at the NYE party last night was Kindle this, Kindle that, LOL.
> 
> OMG....is it FRIDAY YET


No, but it will be here soon!

GREAT NEWS for you and us. Can't wait to check in tomorrow and hear all about the Kindle Watch & reactions.

Is it being shipped to your home or office? Plans for the day tend to suffer on arrival day 

Keep us posted,

Marci


----------



## Lady Blue

Never even heard of City of Heroes and Miss Kindle will be delivered to me at home.  I don't work so I will have the rest of the day to play with it.


----------



## Benjamin

Well I got my M edge cover, so Im a step closer to the Kindle lol.


----------



## Lady Blue

So, I have been awake since 5:30 this morning waiting forthe #@%$ FedEx truck to arrive with Miss Kindle.  I think I have figured out how to get him here sooner.  I am going to go take my shower!  I just know I will end up running to the door, soaking wet and wearing only a towel...(signature required for delivery)
Yep, that's what I am going to do.....leaving the bathroom door open so I can hear when he knocks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I expect your FedEx guy will enjoy that. . . . . . 

Ann


----------



## Lady Blue

*sigh* It didn't work   I called FedEx and all the recording said was that it was on its way to a FedEx in my zip code, to be delivered today.  I have to leave at 6pm for dinner! That driver has 5 1/2 hours to save his life!


----------



## Guest

Umm did you see the part where mine arrived at 7:42 PM?  It was also a Friday but it was UPS.

If it hasn't come yet, he has less than an hour to live.


----------



## Lady Blue

Vampyre said:


> Umm did you see the part where mine arrived at 7:42 PM? It was also a Friday but it was UPS.
> 
> If it hasn't come yet, he has less than an hour to live.


LOL< Luckily for him, it is only 2:17pm here. He still has 3 1/2 hours...but I may not live that long!


----------



## chocochibi

I ordered mine on Dec 27th and I got ship date of March 2nd to 10th.  I hope it's sooner than that, I'm driving myself crazy checking Amazon a gazillion times a day to see if it's changed.
I'm going to go ahead and order an Oberon cover for it too for when it gets to it's new home.


----------



## Guest

Lady Blue said:


> LOL< Luckily for him, it is only 2:17pm here. He still has 3 1/2 hours...but I may not live that long!


Oh oh! I didn't realize the time difference. You may get lucky soon then.(meaning your Kindle will arrive)


----------



## Benjamin

Geez wait wait wait. I just ordered the medge booklight for the cover I just got. Its not going to ship till next month as well lol. So now Im waiting in line for the kindle and the light lol.


----------



## katbird1

Wait, wait, wait here, too.  I'm thinking Mon. or Tues. will be my day for the Kindle and m-edge, fingers are crossed.  Eyes, too, if that would help at all!


----------



## PraiseGod13

Waiting with you katbird1!!  It won't be long now and you are going to be so thrilled!!  Maybe we need to start a discussion with "lucky" things that people do.... like crossing your fingers etc. to help the time speed towards Monday.  I paced..... I wore out the UPS "track your package" site..... I checked out every window.... I opened the door to have a better view of the driveway.... I guess it's just part of the waiting ritual we all suffered through.  The one thing I know..... it's worth the wait!!  Stay strong!!!


----------



## katbird1

I appreciate the company!  Mine is coming via USPS, so of course I have a tiny glimmer of hope that it COULD come Sat., but I think it is pretty far-fetched.  My daughter-in-law gave me her old iPod Nano yesterday (yes, I'm probably the only person who has never had an iPod) so I've been having fun piddling with that, so time will pass a little easier with an interim toy to play with.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

katbird1 said:


> . . . (yes, I'm probably the only person who has never had an iPod) . . . .


Nope. I have no iPod. Never had it, never will.

Well, I guess I can't say 'never will' for sure, but I don't see the need. I have tunes running through my brain all the time with out carrying a device to put more there! 

Hope your Kindle comes soon! I DO like having all (well, a lot of) my books with me all the time. 

Ann


----------



## Marci

LadyBlue - So sorry Miss Kindle did not arrive yesterday.  Here's hoping it arrives tomorrow.  Wishing you the best of luck for a speedy arrival.

Katbird - Hang in there! Just a few more days, and weekends can go fast!  Crossing my fingers for you!

Cheers,

Marci


----------



## Guest

I am so sorry your Kindle didn't arrive yesterday.  I am hoping that is fixed today and it gets to you bright and early.


----------



## katbird1

Kindlewatch is over for me!  My Kindle and m-edge have arrived (haven't even opened the m-edge yet) and I think my refurb is fine.  I am a little disappointed that the background is so gray, I thought it would be lighter.  But, I'm now off to read all the info and get used to this baby.  If anyone else was thinking the background would be lighter, please let me know.  Hopefully this is how it is supposed to be and there is nothing wrong    OK, I'm going to open my other box now and will report later on how excited I am, maybe I'm just a little overwhelmed with it all at the moment!


----------



## Guest

Congrats on the simultaneous arrivals.  Now that is coordination.  Once you get everything all settled, send a us a pic in the tips and tricks forum and maybe we can tell if it's to dark.

The big question is can you read it OK?  Does everything seem to work OK?  Take your time and press every button to be sure it all works.  We're not goin anywhere.


----------



## Lady Blue

Good news, bad news.  The good news is that the FedEx web page has finally been updated and it claims Miss Kindle is out on the truck for delivery! YAY!
The bad news is, I forgot I have a DENTIST appt. this morning at 11 so I will have to wait to enjoy her till I get home...and I have to have hubby stay home from work so he can sign for it...

Oh, and it's SNOWING AGAIN! We have not had this much snow since before we moved here in 90.  Sheesh


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Dentist UGH... I get very anxious when I have to go. WOO HOO that your Kindle is out for delivery! Keep us posted!

Linda


----------



## Guest

Too bad not getting the Kindle before the appointment time.  A dentists office is a great place to read/showoff a Kindle.

Drive safely.  A Kindle is great while in the hospital but we'd rather you didn't find that out for yourself.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Lady Blue, let us know when you get home and open your Kindle!!!!  Woohoo!

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Hello,
I ordered my kindle on 12/14 and the est. delivery dates are12/31 to 3/23,  big sigh. I hope you are all right in your saying that it might not take that long. My wife is already complaining that I am obsessing about something I haven't even seen, let alone held in my hands. I am a voracious reader and can just tell I'm going to love it! (now if I could just get it)


----------



## Guest

Hang in there.  Once she sees it, she will understand. If not, you're young, you can always find another wife.


----------



## intinst

Well, not so young. And after 37 years I've almost got her broke in, just the way she wants me!


----------



## chynared21

intinst said:


> Well, not so young. And after 37 years I've almost got her broke in, just the way she wants me!


*LMAO, never heard it put that way *


----------



## intinst

If we can't be honest here in an anonymous board, where can we be?


----------



## Johnald

Hello all! Just got the notification that my Kindle shipped today. I'm getting it from an Amazon seller for more than Amazon charges, but I don't have to wait till March! Been wanting a kindle ever since they came out and can't wait! It should be here Monday or Tuesday. I was wondering if anyone could tell me of another cover for kindle that is not leather. Every time I buy leather products they either get ruined by rain or animal rights people club me over the head! Thanks for the help!

-John From Cincinnati


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Intinst--

Congratulations on your pending Kindle!!!  You're in a good place to wait.  You can learn bunches of stuff and start buying or ordering free books.  And you made find you need another Kindle soon.  Keep us posted, we like Kindlewatch!

Betsy


----------



## PraiseGod13

intinst said:


> Hello,
> I ordered my kindle on 12/14 and the est. delivery dates are12/31 to 3/23, big sigh. I hope you are all right in your saying that it might not take that long. My wife is already complaining that I am obsessing about something I haven't even seen, let alone held in my hands. I am a voracious reader and can just tell I'm going to love it! (now if I could just get it)


I bet your wife will understand once she sees your Kindle. My hubby is a total non-reader and listened to me obsessing about my Kindle for 8 LONGGGGG months while I saved the $$ to buy it. Once he saw it in person he was just amazed and thinks that since I also am a voracious reader..... it's the smartest thing I've ever done (other than marrying him). No more spending $$ for gas plus the time spent in order to drive round trip to the library all the time - we live a long way from the nearest library..... no more paying shipping for DTBs..... and no more making the round trip to the nearest bookstore which is over 30 miles away. You will absolutely LOVE your Kindle... welcome to the Klub and enjoy KindleBoards!! It's a great place to be when you're not on your Kindle! Keep us posted!! We love Kindle watches. Helps us re-live the fun of getting our own. Get some time freed up for when you get your Kindle..... you won't want to do anything else. Many of us have forgotten to eat.... sleep.... or converse with other humans once our Kindle arrived. It's that great!


----------



## PraiseGod13

Lady Blue..... I am SOOO excited for you!!  Hope the dentist visit is minor so you'll be feeling fine and can enjoy your Kindle.  We'll understand if we don't hear from you for a while.... keep us posted when you can.  When I got mine.... I didn't want to stop for meals..... didn't want to take the time to sleep etc.  I didn't have to wait for mine so I planned and ordered it so it would be delivered on a Friday and I had the whole week-end to enjoy it.  I cleared my calendar and spent the whole week-end "Kindle-ing" and it was great!!  Enjoy the rest of your week-end!


----------



## intinst

My wife also loves to read, we even read a lot of the same books. She just can't see the NEED for a kindle. I hope that changes when I finallyhave one in my hot little hands. I'll gladly by her one of her own. I have been reading here at the klub and on Amazon, so I think I'll be ready to go, once it finally arrives


----------



## Sherlock

Uh Oh.....watch out.  I think there are others in the forum who had a mate who didn't see the need for a Kindle and when it arrived they could pry it out of the disbeliever's hands once they saw it!


----------



## intinst

Sherlock said:


> Uh Oh.....watch out. I think there are others in the forum who had a mate who didn't see the need for a Kindle and when it arrived they could pry it out of the disbeliever's hands once they saw it!


I've thought about that and don't know how to feel, glad that she likes it or sorry that I have to knock her down and pry it away from her.


----------



## intinst

A question for the people who have recently received their kindles, When did you order?


----------



## Guest

I ordered mine Nov 7 and got it Nov 21.  The original ship date was for Dec 1-4 I think so i got it almost 2 weeks early.  I just beat out the Christmas rush.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hi John in Cincinnati. . . we just got back from Cinci: my husband was born and raised there.

Check out the accessories forum for lots of info on covers and cases for the Kindle. . . not all are leather!

And drop by the Intros and Welcome board and tell us a little more about yourself.

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Johnald said:


> Hello all! Just got the notification that my Kindle shipped today. I'm getting it from an Amazon seller for more than Amazon charges, but I don't have to wait till March! Been wanting a kindle ever since they came out and can't wait! It should be here Monday or Tuesday. I was wondering if anyone could tell me of another cover for kindle that is not leather. Every time I buy leather products they either get ruined by rain or animal rights people club me over the head! Thanks for the help!
> 
> -John From Cincinnati


Johnald!

Welcome and congratulatons on the pending Kindle! Check out the Accessories board, lots of info about different covers, including some vinyl ones. Post your question there, you'll get tons of responses.

Betsy


----------



## andiiv

I finally did it.....I have been looking and wanting the kindle for months.  I ordered it today so I have a long wait ahead of me.  What I would like to know is if I can order books before it actually arrives.  I just want it NOW!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Congratulations, Andiiv, on your pending Kindle!  Yes, if you have a confirmed order you can start ordering books.  Lots of book recommendations in the Book Corner!  You can also figure out which accessories you want, and Kindleboards is a great place to spend time while you're waiting!

Betsy


----------



## Johnald

Thanks! I'll head to the accessories board then!


----------



## Marci

Johnald said:


> Hello all! Just got the notification that my Kindle shipped today.
> 
> -John From Cincinnati


Hi, John -

Thanks for posting, and you've come to the right place! 

For covers, head on over to Accessories. Off hand, Strangedog does make cloth covers that fit over the Amazon case. There is another company that makes similar items. M-Edge has a leather-lookalike cover as well.

Nice to have you here,

Marci


----------



## Marci

andiiv said:


> I finally did it.....I have been looking and wanting the kindle for months. I ordered it today so I have a long wait ahead of me. What I would like to know is if I can order books before it actually arrives. I just want it NOW!


Andiiv,

Do what Betsy says and you'll do just fine 

Welcome & glad to have you here,

Marci


----------



## Sherlock

I've never been quite this attentive to when something may ship from Amazon so I have a question.  Since it's Sunday is there any use in checking my email and Amazon account every half hour today or should I just slump on the couch and read one of my DTBs?


----------



## katiekat1066

Sherlock said:


> I've never been quite this attentive to when something may ship from Amazon so I have a question. Since it's Sunday is there any use in checking my email and Amazon account every half hour today or should I just slump on the couch and read one of my DTBs?


I have no idea if its any use, I just know when I was waiting for mine to ship, I did it just as obsessively on Sunday as any other day  But I wasn't quite sane those weeks.  Heck, mine shipped the day before Thanksgiving, and I was checking the tracking on Thanksgiving even though I KNEW that it wasn't going to move until the wee small hours of Friday. So, hey, if it helps, check away! 

Katiekat


----------



## Guest

You could get a preparing for shipping notice anytime.


----------



## Sherlock

Thanks to both of you for the replies.

I'll treat it like any other day and keep checking.  Weekends are both better and worse.  I can check more frequently than I can during the week when I'm at work, but they seem to go slower since I'm waiting for the magic words.  Oh, the irony (read with much aungst)!


----------



## Annalog

I was checking my order status and saw a status change today:
Items shipping soon:
Shipping estimate: January 5, 2009 1 of: Origami Tessellations: Awe-Inspiring Geometric Designs
Sold by: Amazon.com, LLC 

False alarm    

While I am waiting for my Kindle to change status to shipping soon, at least I can become better at folding tessellations after the new book arrives. This DTB will start my fifth shelf of origami books in a six shelf bookcase. I had thought that I would need to buy another bookcase soon for my origami books but maybe, after my Kindle arrives, I can make room in an existing bookcase.   With over 2 dozen bookcases in the house, I am not sure where to put another one.  

Waiting with folded paper instead of folded hands,
Anna


----------



## Roos Mom

Today is Sunday January 4Th. and my new Kindle is due here tomorrow.  I am so nervous that i can't stand it.  I have been up since before dawn cleaning doing the wash, gave Roo the wonder dog and Bailey the king of cats a bath, vacuum, did windows and made sure the kids got out there and shoveled the walkway so UPS can get to the front door.  I also canceled two doctors appts. and did the weeks shopping so i won't have to go out for several days.  Oh and i have been cooking up a storm for the last four days so my family won't starve while i read myself into a coma. I have already run down the battery on my cell phone so i can use the excuse i couldn't use it due to dead battery. I went out and got ten gallons of gas for the generator if the power should go out just in case.  I am very serious about spending quality time with my Kindle.  I haven't thought of a name for mine yet i need to get it into my hands before i do that. I might do a contest at my nieces cheerleaders to pick a name and give a price of movie tickets for the best one.  Can anyone out there tell me if there is anything i might have missed?  As of my backup plan we have a house upstate NY in the middle of no where and i might just take off for a week to have really one on one time with my Kindle.  All suggestions welcome.


----------



## chynared21

Roos Mom said:


> Today is Sunday January 4Th. and my new Kindle is due here tomorrow. I am so nervous that i can't stand it. I have been up since before dawn cleaning doing the wash, gave Roo the wonder dog and Bailey the king of cats a bath, vacuum, did windows and made sure the kids got out there and shoveled the walkway so UPS can get to the front door. I also canceled two doctors appts. and did the weeks shopping so i won't have to go out for several days. Oh and i have been cooking up a storm for the last four days so my family won't starve while i read myself into a coma. I have already run down the battery on my cell phone so i can use the excuse i couldn't use it due to dead battery. I went out and got ten gallons of gas for the generator if the power should go out just in case. I am very serious about spending quality time with my Kindle. I haven't thought of a name for mine yet i need to get it into my hands before i do that. I might do a contest at my nieces cheerleaders to pick a name and give a price of movie tickets for the best one. Can anyone out there tell me if there is anything i might have missed? As of my backup plan we have a house upstate NY in the middle of no where and i might just take off for a week to have really one on one time with my Kindle. All suggestions welcome.


*LOL Roo...sounds like you covered it all...short of "writing your house number on the house" like LadyBlue did, I think you're set *


----------



## Guest

All this for a Kindle? Wow! If there is ever a real emergency, you'd be a survivor.

Hmm a *Do Not Disturb Under Penalty of Death * sign maybe?

It was good meeting you in chat..come back and visit us there when you have a moment.


----------



## Roos Mom

Thank you for such a warm a fuzzy welcome. I am starting to feel at home and i will get to know everyone's name as soon as i can.  Question can you tell me how to get the banner down at the bottom of my posts?  I have been looking through the web site and can't find it. I would like to put waiting for if i can.  Thanks for the reply and the sign is not a bad idea?  Maybe I'll give it to the kids to do tonight.  I went downstairs and found i forgot to take down the Christmas tree so i will be up late doing that then i am done!!!


----------



## Guest

copy this

http://www.kboards.com/graphics/kindleboards-userbar-01.jpg

paste it in your signiture then put [ img] in front and [ \img] in the back(without spaces)

OH to get to you signiture, click on profile, then forum profile information and scroll down to the box

copy and paste this in the sig box and take out the spaces

[img ]http://www.kboards.com/graphics/kindleboards-userbar-01.jpg[ /img]


----------



## Bonnie22

So, I figured I would come over here and wait with everyone else... 
I ordered my Kindle on 12/11 and have an estimated arrival date of March 4-17!    I really, really hope it gets here sooner than that!


----------



## Guest

Welcome


It could happen..


----------



## Bonnie22

I have heard that if you change your shipping or payment status it puts you at the back of the line.  My husband didn't know I had actually ordered one (he was under the impression I was looking for a refurbished one...not sure where he got that from  ) but yesterday he told me that he wanted to get me a kindle for my birthday.  Had to explain that I had already ordered it and was in no shape, form, or fashion going to change my order and put it on his credit card and have to wait longer.  I told him to get me $300 of kindle books instead.


----------



## Guest

I'm not sure if that's true or not but it's better to be safe than sorry and you get $300.00 worth of books so go for it!.


----------



## Lalaboobaby

I just ordered my Kindle this weekend and My delivery date is between February 26th - early March.  I've been reading all the post and researching how the Kindle works.  I'm pretty excited about getting mine.  If my anxiousness get's to me, I may just bid on one through Ebay.  I look forward to participating in some of the reading groups soon.

Lalaboobaby


----------



## Marci

Roos Mom said:


> Thank you for such a warm a fuzzy welcome. I am starting to feel at home and i will get to know everyone's name as soon as i can. Question can you tell me how to get the banner down at the bottom of my posts? I have been looking through the web site and can't find it. I would like to put waiting for if i can. Thanks for the reply and the sign is not a bad idea? Maybe I'll give it to the kids to do tonight. I went downstairs and found i forgot to take down the Christmas tree so i will be up late doing that then i am done!!!


Roo's Mom -

That's quite an extensive welcome party you've got going on!!

One thing I thought of is - who is going to take care of the hubby & kids while you are doing your intense private bonding experience with your kindle (all to more to "read yourself into a coma" - that & Vampy's suggested sign for your door made me  )

That's a great idea & prize for coming up with a name. There is a couple of great naming threads in this board somewhere. Have you seen them? If not, I could try to find them for you if someone doesn't post them here in the meantime...

I'm for sure checking KB tomorrow on work breaks to see how it all works out for you.

You will let us know when the Kindle arrives before you hibernate with it, right? 

Marci


----------



## MineKinder

I am NOT- patently waiting!
I ordered today, and also having an expected shipping date of early March.
But, I guess that gives me time to consider and purchase all her accessories, so when my Kindle comes , her name will be (Kinder) and she will have beautiful attire!
Just as.... there nothing better than a beautifully attired book.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Lalaboobaby said:


> I just ordered my Kindle this weekend and My delivery date is between February 26th - early March. I've been reading all the post and researching how the Kindle works. I'm pretty excited about getting mine. If my anxiousness get's to me, I may just bid on one through Ebay. I look forward to participating in some of the reading groups soon.
> 
> Lalaboobaby


Welcome Lalaboobaby! As you wait for delivery of your Kindle be sure and check out *Tips, Tricks and Troubleshooting*, much helpful info there. *The Book Corner * has bargain and free books. You should be excited!! 

Linda


----------



## Dooterbug

My Kindle (Mia) arrived on Saturday morning and I'm just coming up for air... and that's just because I have to work today!

My husband is now a kindle-widower and he's wondering what you call a dog who's been abandoned by his "kindle-loving wife"...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Welcome to Lalaboobaby, MineKinder, and Roos Mom!

Lalaboobaby, your Kindle will be here before you know it, but by all means, join the book klubs!  Paper book readers are welcome, too!

MiniKinder, I'm glad to hear your Kindle will be properly accessorized!  Also, you can start ordering books right away!

Roos Mom--has your KIndle arrived yet?  Woohoo, we love new Kindles!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome Minekinder and RoosMom, nice to have you aboard!

WOO HOO Dooterbug, congrats on your delivery.

I hope all of you enjoy your Kindles and KB as much as I do,
Linda


----------



## ELDogStar

Still waiting...

Eric/DogStar


----------



## cheshirenc

an amazon box arrived to my house today...


It was NOT a kindle, a camera DH ordered for himself.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

did you get all excited about the Amazon box at your door? I got excited everytime the UPS man came by the house with a package then hide a dark corner with heavy sigh then text messege away.


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

I ordered my kindle on the 28Th of Dec and am waiting and while waiting reading everything i can about it thanks to all of you for the support i can't wait to get mine I'm going to have to fake sick for school when it comes and the arrival date is between March 11-27 so far away grrrrrrrrr lol


----------



## drenee

Marcthekindlefreak said:


> I ordered my kindle on the 28Th of Dec and am waiting and while waiting reading everything i can about it thanks to all of you for the support i can't wait to get mine I'm going to have to fake sick for school when it comes and the arrival date is between March 11-27 so far away grrrrrrrrr lol


Marc, welcome to the boards. Learn all you can. And don't be too frustrated about the delivery time. Just about everyone I've talked to has received their Kindle much sooner than the estimated time given. 
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian

welcome to the forum!


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

Thanks for the welcome so excited still someone invent a time machine i wanna go into the future please lol


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I don't have a time machine. I give you an imaginary chocolate cookie! lol









The Time Machine[url]


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

thanks I'm kinda hungry but i just don't wanna get off of my computer until my kindle comes but it might overheat and i have school and work boooo


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Me, too. I am still working on the same scholarship essay for the last two months. I can't go anywhere until its finished, so I'm on the KB Its a 500 word max too....I know sad.


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

That does suck i need to start working on stuff for college now but i just wanna read about the kindle so bad lol but oh well lol my choice my pain lol


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome Marc, glad you joined us.

Linda


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

Thank you im glad to have joined this amazing forum to help pass the time even though i have other work i need to do lol but i dont care oh well senioritis is to blame i guess lol


----------



## stevene9

I haven't looked at this thread for a long time. Since it has really become more of a hangout discussion than anything else, why don't we have a "hangout" sub-forum for people who want to chit chat in the thread framework. Then we wouldn't have a zillion page topic.

Steve


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

nice idea i like it but i like the hangout here i would like to see people post when they ordered what the ship date was and when they actually received it so i can get a better estimation on when to expect mine please and thank you


----------



## MeganW

Marcthekindlefreak said:


> nice idea i like it but i like the hangout here i would like to see people post when they ordered what the ship date was and when they actually received it so i can get a better estimation on when to expect mine please and thank you


I agree, Marc. I would love to know exactly that -- order date, estimated ship date, and when they actually received it. I ordered on Dec. 30 and my estimated ship date is between Feb. 27 and March 10.

I love the chitchat as well -- and I love the encouraging emails from everyone cheering us on during our loooong Kindle waits.


----------



## Annalog

I am also interested in the order date/estimated ship date/receipt date as I am still waiting for my order status to change from "Items not yet shipped:" That is why I put the order date and shipping estimate in my signature. I plan to add the date my order status changes and the date it arrives. 

Eagerly awaiting my Kindle,
Anna


----------



## MeganW

Annalog said:


> I am also interested in the order date/estimated ship date/receipt date as I am still waiting for my order status to change from "Items not yet shipped:" That is why I put the order date and shipping estimate in my signature. I plan to add the date my order status changes and the date it arrives.
> 
> Eagerly awaiting my Kindle,
> Anna


Great idea Anna! I'm going to go update my signature right now.


----------



## drenee

Annalog said:


> I am also interested in the order date/estimated ship date/receipt date as I am still waiting for my order status to change from "Items not yet shipped:" That is why I put the order date and shipping estimate in my signature. I plan to add the date my order status changes and the date it arrives.
> 
> Eagerly awaiting my Kindle,
> Anna


Welcome to all the new Kindle owners and Kindle owners-in-waiting.

I ordered mine on the 25th of November, had a shipping date of Feb/March...but got it on December 18th. So there is still hope. Annalog, you did not order that many days after I did, so maybe soon. 
deb


----------



## Lalaboobaby

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Welcome Lalaboobaby! As you wait for delivery of your Kindle be sure and check out *Tips, Tricks and Troubleshooting*, much helpful info there. *The Book Corner * has bargain and free books. You should be excited!!
> 
> Linda


Thanks for the welcome Linda. I also ordered the Kindle User's Guide. I tend to read a lot of information, watch YouTube Videos, online post regarding technical items that I plan to purchase. I love reading and I love gadgets


----------



## Annalog

Hi Deb,
Thanks for the welcome and the encouragement. It is looking as if ordering 4 days later may result in a receipt date of 4 weeks later. (At least I am beginning to hope so as that would still be 4 weeks earlier than the listed shipping date.   )
Anna


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

Thanks for the input all of you did great but i forgot also include what ur shipping was like 1 day or 2 day etc. because i heard a rumor that they ship 1 days before 2 days and so on and they don't really follow the first come thing that they claim so i just wanna test this out its very interesting to me lol.


----------



## MeganW

Marcthekindlefreak said:


> Thanks for the input all of you did great but i forgot also include what ur shipping was like 1 day or 2 day etc. because i heard a rumor that they ship 1 days before 2 days and so on and they don't really follow the first come thing that they claim so i just wanna test this out its very interesting to me lol.


I have an Amazon Prime membership so I ordered it w/overnight shipping. I'll add that to my signature as well...


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

Thanks for that great idea i need to do that sometime lol but its a great idea thanks again


----------



## LSbookend

Annalog said:


> I am also interested in the order date/estimated ship date/receipt date as I am still waiting for my order status to change from "Items not yet shipped:" That is why I put the order date and shipping estimate in my signature. I plan to add the date my order status changes and the date it arrives.
> 
> Eagerly awaiting my Kindle,
> Anna


great idea i'm joining the masses


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

welcome lol enjoy ino i will just wanna get rid of the waiting agony


----------



## Roos Mom

OK all here is the 411. Anyone who has had contact with me if sick of hearing me whine and mope about the weather delay for the baby to arrive. It left NJ at 6:41 a.m. It hit Poughkeepsie NY at 8:52a.m. and is now as we speak on the truck for delievery. I went out and salted the driveway to make sure he can make it to the door. I would leave him milk and cookies but the wildlife would eat it before he could. It is 10:42a.m. EST. Update to follow. Keep your fingers crossed it comes today. Roos Mom


----------



## SongbirdVB

Roos Mom said:


> OK all here is the 411. Anyone who has had contact with me if sick of hearing me whine and mope about the weather delay for the baby to arrive. It left NJ at 6:41 a.m. It hit Poughkeepsie NY at 8:52a.m. and is now as we speak on the truck for delievery. I went out and salted the driveway to make sure he can make it to the door. I would leave him milk and cookies but the wildlife would eat it before he could. It is 10:42a.m. EST. Update to follow. Keep your fingers crossed it comes today. Roos Mom


How EXCITING, Roo's Mom!! It's fun to watch people get their new Kindles... a way of reliving the joy I felt when I got mine. What books have you ordered, and which one are you going to read first?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo, Roos Mom!  Let us know when it gets here, sooooo exciting!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm having problems sending PMs today, so I'm going to answer a PM I received here, but it's a general question good for all you new Kindlers!

The question was regarding samples ordered before you received your Kindle.  When you start your Kindle's Whispernet for the first time, books you've ordered including samples will download (although some have had problems receiving samples ordered well in advance; recently ordered samples should work).  If you want to buy the book after reading the sample, you can do it through your Kindle, it should work fine even though you ordered the samples before receiving your Kindle.  This is because they are registered to your Kindle.

Just so you know, if you want to give Kindleboards a little percentage of your purchase, you must buy the book through Kindleboards, not through the sample.  Even if you ordered the sample through clicking on a Kindleboards link, the sample will not pass that info on to Amazon.  So, you can come back to Kindleboards, click through to Amazon using one of our affiliate links here, and then order the book.  (Not mandatory that you do so, but some people like to know this.) 

Betsy


----------



## Cowgirl

Good to know....Thanks Betsy


----------



## ELDogStar

Okay.. okay... okay...
Here is the story as of 1/6/09
My friend checked with Amazon and SUPPOSEDLY my Kindle is due to ship mid January (2009).
What was good to find out is the fact that it is being shipped to my home address and not my usual shipping address.

So I am still.
Waiting... waiting... waiting...
My M-Edge case and skin are developing spider webs waiting...

Hope everyone is well around here.
Your friend in books and dogs!
Eric


----------



## Sherlock

Eric, when was your Kindle ordered for you?


----------



## ELDogStar

Sherlock said:


> Eric, when was your Kindle ordered for you?


I am sorry I don't really have that info for you.
The only reference point I can give you is it was after Thanksgiving day.
A day, a week, maybe a little more... I just don't really know.


----------



## Dazlyn

I was told that my Kindle was ordered around the first of December.  My ship date is Feb 20 -Mar 4 but I am still hoping it will be sooner.  So, Eric I am still waiting too!  I also already have my cover and new skin.  

The waiting is driving me crazy.  I am running out of DTB's to read but I don't want to buy any more since I know my Kindle is on the way


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

ELDogStar said:


> I am sorry I don't really have that info for you.
> The only reference point I can give you is it was after Thanksgiving day.
> A day, a week, maybe a little more... I just don't really know.


You should have an Amazon order confirmation email?

Linda


----------



## pidgeon92

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> You should have an Amazon order confirmation email?


Somebody else ordered it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

pidgeon92 said:


> Somebody else ordered it.


Missed that *important* tidbit...


----------



## chocochibi

I wish there was a way to check where you are in line for them to send you one.
Although I suspect that would just depress me.....


----------



## Susan

I am so excited! My refurbished Kindle is due to arrive on Thursday, and I just ordered it today. Well, the refurb anyway. My original order was on Dec 26th with an estimated arrival between Feb 27 and Mar 10. I have been lurking on Kindle Boards long before I even ordered. Kindle was actually in and out of my cart several times since seen on Oprah. I had a hard time justifying the expense. I am signed up for the Alert Me when a refurb is available, but clicked on the Kindle Refurbs:None Available a couple of times a day, and today I got Lucky...there it was! I immediately sent it to my cart and checked out and now it says shipped and expected arrival on the 8th!


----------



## deh1974

First post:

Ordered 12/1, estimated ship date 2/20 to 3/4.  

I'd love to know if anyone who ordered around that time as a) a more recent shipping window (as in they spoke to amazon and have reason to get my hopes up or b) has actually received their device with an order date AROUND 12/1.

TIA!


----------



## chynared21

*No answers to your questions...but just wanted to welcome you aboard.*


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

yea i didn't order mine until the end of December sorry but yea i decided to read all the harry potter books again before i get my kindle since they aren't on there grrr  but yea i am reading those again for the third time actually what a loser i am ino lol


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

deh1974 said:


> First post:
> 
> Ordered 12/1, estimated ship date 2/20 to 3/4.
> 
> I'd love to know if anyone who ordered around that time as a) a more recent shipping window (as in they spoke to amazon and have reason to get my hopes up or b) has actually received their device with an order date AROUND 12/1.
> 
> TIA!


Welcome deh and congrats on your first post! Please go to *The Intro/Welcome Board * and tell us more about yourself.


----------



## Guest

Marc, you are not a loser. Any excuse to reread HP is a valid one. I have lost count of how many times I have read the series and will probably do so again in the near future.


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

Thanks lol i just decided i have to wait for the kindle so i should read them again while i am still free because when that kindle walks through my door ill be taken prisoner and i wont complain a minute lol


----------



## Guest

That's the spirit. Surrender is good.


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

yea i know lol I'm just so excited i need to start reading again I'm tired and its late here at least lol but who needs sleep anyway


----------



## LSbookend

ELDogStar said:


> I am sorry I don't really have that info for you.
> The only reference point I can give you is it was after Thanksgiving day.
> A day, a week, maybe a little more... I just don't really know.


Okay my husband ordered mine 2 days after thanksgiving, I saw your post and I just though thump,thump-thump (my heart beating)

LSbookend


----------



## Marci

Susan said:


> I am so excited! My refurbished Kindle is due to arrive on Thursday, and I just ordered it today. Well, the refurb anyway. My original order was on Dec 26th with an estimated arrival between Feb 27 and Mar 10. I have been lurking on Kindle Boards long before I even ordered. Kindle was actually in and out of my cart several times since seen on Oprah. I had a hard time justifying the expense. I am signed up for the Alert Me when a refurb is available, but clicked on the Kindle Refurbs:None Available a couple of times a day, and today I got Lucky...there it was! I immediately sent it to my cart and checked out and now it says shipped and expected arrival on the 8th!


Susan -

This is great! How wonderful for you.

Happy Snoopy Dance for you 

You must keep us posted on Thursday about your Kindle's arrival and unveiling.

Marci


----------



## Guest

Wow!  Spend a day(literaly) and fall 2 pages behind and that was with the forums down most of he day.


Congrats to Roos Mom for getting her Kindle.  She's been pretty much MIA since then. 

Looks like Thursday will be another good one as well, for Susan.


----------



## chocochibi

I thought about upgrading the shipping on my order to 2 day, but I'm afraid that any change might put me to the back of the line.
Does anyone know if that happens?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Just a note of encouragement to all of you in the dreaded waiting period... it will be worth it. We are all here for support so feel free to whine.  

Linda


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

Yea i better whine on here and not to my friends they are already annoyed with the kindle because i talk about it non stop lol but they will get over it if not oh well the kindle can be my new bff lol


----------



## AlwaysHopeful

I want to make sure that I do this correctly. This board has been a tremendous help, and I would love to give
back, especially in these times.
At the bottom of the page, on the left side, I see a picture of the kindle and all of that.
If I click on the blue part that just says "kindle" it brings me to the amazon page of where to buy the kindle.
If I click on the books part from that page and buy books, that will get Kindleboards their credit still right?
Thanks!



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just so you know, if you want to give Kindleboards a little percentage of your purchase, you must buy the book through Kindleboards, not through the sample. Even if you ordered the sample through clicking on a Kindleboards link, the sample will not pass that info on to Amazon. So, you can come back to Kindleboards, click through to Amazon using one of our affiliate links here, and then order the book. (Not mandatory that you do so, but some people like to know this.)
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think . . .and someone will correct me if I'm wrong. . .that as long as you get to Amazon from a link on the boards, anything you buy during that session will get generate commission for the board.

Ann


----------



## KindleMom

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I think . . .and someone will correct me if I'm wrong. . .that as long as you get to Amazon from a link on the boards, anything you buy during that session will get generate commission for the board.
> 
> Ann


That is correct! I keep forgetting this but last night amazingly remembered when I purchased a new video game for Mr. KM. It won't be much of a comisison but I figure it all adds up. It was really easy to do. I just clicked on the Kindle link below and then added what I want to my cart.


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

so how is everyone doing with there wait mine is driving me crazy lol


----------



## Annalog

Marcthekindlefreak said:


> so how is everyone doing with there wait mine is driving me crazy lol


I am doing the best I can to keep from going crazy with the wait.

I am trying to restrict myself to checking my order status to less than 10 times a day. Since I also have some origami books on order, I did see a status change. One of the books has arrived in Phoenix, AZ which is 3 hours from Benson, AZ. I might see that DTB tonight or tomorrow.

Yesterday I received $30 in Amazon gift certificates. Last night I spent all but $1.87 on books for my Kindle. The first $1.59 went toward _The Amazon Kindle FAQ_.  Also, I am downloading free books that I want to read or reference as fast as my dial-up connection at home will let me.

I joined the two current KindleBoards Book Clubs by reading the DT versions of the books while trying to imitate various Kindle features. This was made easier as my local library had only the Large Print version of _The Whiskey Rebels_ so I can switch font sizes by changing books. 

I am trying not to mention the Kindle much at work so I am driving my husband crazy at home instead.

How about everyone else?
Anna


----------



## MeganW

Annalog said:


> I am doing the best I can to keep from going crazy with the wait.
> 
> I am trying to restrict myself to checking my order status to less than 10 times a day. Since I also have some origami books on order, I did see a status change. One of the books has arrived in Phoenix, AZ which is 3 hours from Benson, AZ. I might see that DTB tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Yesterday I received $30 in Amazon gift certificates. Last night I spent all but $1.87 on books for my Kindle. The first $1.59 went toward _The Amazon Kindle FAQ_.  Also, I am downloading free books that I want to read or reference as fast as my dial-up connection at home will let me.
> 
> I joined the two current KindleBoards Book Clubs by reading the DT versions of the books while trying to imitate various Kindle features. This was made easier as my local library had only the Large Print version of _The Whiskey Rebels_ so I can switch font sizes by changing books.
> 
> I am trying not to mention the Kindle much at work so I am driving my husband crazy at home instead.
> 
> How about everyone else?
> Anna


I'm doing the same things you are, Anna. Also, I have all of my books at GoodReads and I've been searching Amazon for the Kindle versions and adding them to my wish list to watch the prices, and if I see any that are at my particular price point for a book, I've been ordering them. Luckily I've just started looking and have only ordered maybe $15 in books so far. And if I mention the Kindle one more time around my fiance, I think he'll probably wring my neck.

I've also downloaded 3 different user's guides (2 official from Amazon, 1 from a fansite -- can't remember the site offhand though) and have read 2 and a half of them so far. I'm working my way through the official Kindle user guide right now. And I'm reading every Kindle blog and Kindle article that I can find online, as well.

Megan


----------



## Dazlyn

I am doing the same things the rest of you are.  Most of my sentences to friends and family begin with "if I had my Kindle..." or "when I get my Kindle..." or "I wish I had my Kindle so....".  They just don't understand my obsession so then I come to these boards where everyone understands


----------



## ljloula

Yes Dazlyn, we sure do!   Hope yours comes soon. Yesterday I was reading via Kindle on my lunch hour and a co-worker said "you look so happy". It's gonna change your life!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Just dropped in to send virtual hugs and support to all of you that are waiting on your Kindles...still waiting...  Hopefully not much longer!  

Linda


----------



## jmeaders

I've already downloaded quite a few free books.

Today, while on conference calls, I ordered a decal girl skin, M-Edge leather cover, and the M-edge light.  My Kindle is due to arrive Mar 2-12.

If I want to order books from Amazon for my Kindle can I already do it?  I've looked and noticed that I have the option of sending it to my Kindle.  How does this work if you don't have yours yet?


----------



## chynared21

jmeaders said:


> I've already downloaded quite a few free books.
> 
> Today, while on conference calls, I ordered a decal girl skin, M-Edge leather cover, and the M-edge light. My Kindle is due to arrive Mar 2-12.
> 
> If I want to order books from Amazon for my Kindle can I already do it? I've looked and noticed that I have the option of sending it to my Kindle. How does this work if you don't have yours yet?


*Hi and welcome!

You can try it and if it goes through, it'll stay in a queue until you turn your Whispernet on once your Kindle arrives.*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

jmeaders said:


> I've already downloaded quite a few free books.
> 
> Today, while on conference calls, I ordered a decal girl skin, M-Edge leather cover, and the M-edge light. My Kindle is due to arrive Mar 2-12.
> 
> If I want to order books from Amazon for my Kindle can I already do it? I've looked and noticed that I have the option of sending it to my Kindle. How does this work if you don't have yours yet?


Welcome jmeaders, glad you joined us. Please go to The Intro/Welcome Board for new members and tell us more about yourself. There are many people who will want to welcome you.

There was a thread last night on the same question. I am not sure what the answer is but you will get an answer quickly. It has something to do with going to Amazon and giving your Kindle a name and registering it... wait for someone that knows. 

Linda


----------



## jmeaders

Thanks - I'll try ordering.  I've already posted to the welcome board.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

jmeaders said:


> Thanks - I'll try ordering. I've already posted to the welcome board.


Great!

Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

jmeaders said:


> I've already downloaded quite a few free books.
> 
> Today, while on conference calls, I ordered a decal girl skin, M-Edge leather cover, and the M-edge light. My Kindle is due to arrive Mar 2-12.
> 
> If I want to order books from Amazon for my Kindle can I already do it? I've looked and noticed that I have the option of sending it to my Kindle. How does this work if you don't have yours yet?


Welcome, Jmeaders, and congratulations on your pending Kindle! Glad to hear it's going to be well accessorized!

I think you'll probably get your Kindle a bit earlier! I hope anyway. Be sure to check out the Book Corner to find great book deals, and we have Book Klubs!

Betsy


----------



## Guest

I took my Kindle to the barber shop today.  There was quite a line and i got to read about 5 chapters of my book while waited.  I almost let the next guy in line go ahead of me.

When you newer people finally get your Kindles, you will be at how much easier and how much fun it is to read than the old ana-log books.

One good thing for me is I have finally got caught up on most of the books i want to read so I am not hitting one click as much as I used to.


----------



## Annalog

Vampyre said:


> ... When you newer people finally get your Kindles, you will be at how much easier and how much fun it is to read than the old ana-log books. ...


I can hardly wait to get my Kindle. I am positive reading it will be much easier on my old analog input devices (without or without my glasses). 
Anna

Analog is still useful in the digital age


----------



## ELDogStar

....waiting ...still waiting
.
.
.
...... still waiting...

Eric (think I am waiting?)


----------



## MeganW

ELDogStar said:


> ....waiting ...still waiting
> .
> .
> .
> ...... still waiting...
> 
> Eric (think I am waiting?)


Still waiting too, Eric. When did you order? Estimated ship date, etc.? I threw my info in my signature.


----------



## ELDogStar

MeganW said:


> Still waiting too, Eric. When did you order? Estimated ship date, etc.? I threw my info in my signature.


Mine is a gift so I can't track. It was ordered within a week (approximately) after Thanksgiving. I think that is what we figured.
My friend did contact Amazon about it recently and was told it was due to ship "mid January".

It was ordered with 2 day shipping by her being a "prime Member". So maybe late next week?
Maybe the week after that?

Who knows.... Only the Shadow knows.
But the creep ain't talking!

Be well my friend that is also in need.

Eric


----------



## Annalog

Eric, I hope that what your friend was told is correct. My Kindle was ordered 3 days after Thanksgiving. I just checked the status (only fourth time today  ) and not even waiting to be shipped.   Then I still need to wait for the slower shipping method. But at least I know that if it is sent via USPS then it will be in my mailbox (large rural mailbox) instead of somewhere outside my house (front porch, back porch, driveway   ).

At least we are in good company!

Anna


----------



## Cowgirl

Annalog said:


> Eric, I hope that what your friend was told is correct. My Kindle was ordered 3 days after Thanksgiving. I just checked the status (only fourth time today ) and not even waiting to be shipped.  Then I still need to wait for the slower shipping method. But at least I know that if it is sent via USPS then it will be in my mailbox (large rural mailbox) instead of somewhere outside my house (front porch, back porch, driveway  ).
> 
> At least we are in good company!
> 
> Anna


Anna...I used the slower method and it still came UPS not USPS.


----------



## Annalog

Cowgirl said:


> Anna...I used the slower method and it still came UPS not USPS.


Hi Cowgirl, I have had "free shipping' come both ways from Amazon. I am expecting a DTB today from Amazon that I ordered using "free shipping" and it is coming UPS. I do not know if it depends on the size, weight, or originating location.  Hopefully when I get home from work today I can see where the UPS delivery person put my new origami book. 
Anna


----------



## Cowgirl

Annalog said:


> Hi Cowgirl, I have had "free shipping' come both ways from Amazon. I am expecting a DTB today from Amazon that I ordered using "free shipping" and it is coming UPS. I do not know if it depends on the size, weight, or originating location.  Hopefully when I get home from work today I can see where the UPS delivery person put my new origami book.
> Anna


I know the wait is agonizing...I'm hoping you get yours earlier than expected! Let us know when you get the shipping notice. Then the fun really begins....


----------



## MamaProfCrash

And by fun we mean watching you slowly go insane while staking out the mail box and stepping out in front of any and all trucks that sound like they might be carrying a Kindle with a shot gun.

We like to convert police reports into Kindle files that we can read while traveling.


----------



## chynared21

ProfCrash said:


> And by fun we mean watching you slowly go insane while staking out the mail box and stepping out in front of any and all trucks that sound like they might be carrying a Kindle with a shot gun.
> 
> We like to convert police reports into Kindle files that we can read while traveling.


*Or...writing the house number on the house like Lady Blue did *


----------



## MamaProfCrash

That too.


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

yea i would stand outside waiting for it but i will most likely be at school when it ships so it will be a long annoying day when it finally ships


----------



## Sherlock

I'm just waiting for them to break loose.  Based on the number of us waiting and the range of dates, there doesn't seem to be any Kindles moving anywhere.  I'm hoping that before long they get a huge shipment....or lots of little ones.... and there will be a whole bunch sent out to all us lonely Kindleless folks.


----------



## Annalog

ProfCrash said:


> And by fun we mean watching you slowly go insane while staking out the mail box and stepping out in front of any and all trucks that sound like they might be carrying a Kindle with a shot gun.
> 
> We like to convert police reports into Kindle files that we can read while traveling.


Why would my Kindle be carrying a shot gun?  Wait, I understand. Our rural routes are delivered by a subcontractor driving a personal pickup truck. It is the driver with the shot gun! 



chynared21 said:


> *Or...writing the house number on the house like Lady Blue did *


We have large reflective numbers on the mail box. Instead, in case the Kindle is delivered by UPS, I have ordered three DT origami books with publication dates in early January. The first book was delivered tonight just before 8 pm. The other two are scheduled to ship today (or tomorrow) and so should arrive next week. If those also ship via UPS, then the UPS driver will get practice finding our house.    Maybe I should bake cookies to give him on his next delivery. Maybe he will then deliver my Kindle a bit earlier! 

I was watching the tracking on the DTB in case my Kindle takes a similar route. Yesterday it was in Phoenix. It then was within 10 miles of my house on its way to Sierra Vista nearly 50 miles away before coming back to be delivered tonight. If my Kindle takes the same path it will certainly be taking the scenic route! The good news is that it would then arrive after I get home from work!

Anna


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Annalog said:


> We have large reflective numbers on the mail box. Instead, in case the Kindle is delivered by UPS, I have ordered three DT origami books with publication dates in early January. The first book was delivered tonight just before 8 pm. The other two are scheduled to ship today (or tomorrow) and so should arrive next week. If those also ship via UPS, then the UPS driver will get practice finding our house.    Maybe I should bake cookies to give him on his next delivery. Maybe he will then deliver my Kindle a bit earlier!
> 
> I was watching the tracking on the DTB in case my Kindle takes a similar route. Yesterday it was in Phoenix. It then was within 10 miles of my house on its way to Sierra Vista nearly 50 miles away before coming back to be delivered tonight. If my Kindle takes the same path it will certainly be taking the scenic route! The good news is that it would then arrive after I get home from work!
> 
> Anna


My K took a scenic route...There's a distribution center in the city and I believe there is one in northern Nevada. My K came all the way from Kentucky or Tennesse (Somewhere on the west coast)


----------



## Guest

Vegas_Asian said:


> My K took a scenic route...There's a distribution center in the city and I believe there is one in northern Nevada. My K came all the way from Kentucky or Tennesse (Somewhere on the west coast)


I shouldn't make fun of VA's US geography but Kentucky and Tennessee do boader each other but they are no where near the west coast. They are several hundred miles from the east coast.












Annalog said:


> Why would my Kindle be carrying a shot gun?  Wait, I understand. Our rural routes are delivered by a subcontractor driving a personal pickup truck. It is the driver with the shot gun!
> 
> We have large reflective numbers on the mail box. Instead, in case the Kindle is delivered by UPS, I have ordered three DT origami books with publication dates in early January. The first book was delivered tonight just before 8 pm. The other two are scheduled to ship today (or tomorrow) and so should arrive next week. If those also ship via UPS, then the UPS driver will get practice finding our house.    Maybe I should bake cookies to give him on his next delivery. Maybe he will then deliver my Kindle a bit earlier!
> 
> I was watching the tracking on the DTB in case my Kindle takes a similar route. Yesterday it was in Phoenix. It then was within 10 miles of my house on its way to Sierra Vista nearly 50 miles away before coming back to be delivered tonight. If my Kindle takes the same path it will certainly be taking the scenic route! The good news is that it would then arrive after I get home from work!
> 
> Anna


The Kindle rides shot gun. Maybe you should hang a 1000 paper cranes from the trees in your front yard. That'll get his attention.


----------



## Annalog

Vampyre said:


> The Kindle rides shot gun. Maybe you should hang a 1000 paper cranes from the trees in your front yard. That'll get his attention.


LOL I should have known that the the Kindle is so very versatile! Too bad I only have about 20 cranes in the house and those are committed to others. 

When I checked shipping status on my orders today, I saw that Amazon has decided to help me in my UPS delivery driver training. My original order, placed the same day as my order for my Kindle, was for 3 DT origami books to be released in early January. When I placed the order, Amazon arranged it as two shipments. Today, since one of the remaining books (_Origami on the Edge_ by Xander Arena) has been delayed, Amazon has decided to ship the other book, _Origami Menagerie: 21 Challenging Models_ by Manuel Sirgo Alvarez, separately. That makes possibly three training deliveries prior to the eagerly awaited delivery of my Kindle (with last nights delivery of _Origami Tessellations: Awe-Inspiring Geometric Designs_ by Eric Gjerde).

Hmmm.... I wonder how an origami tessellation cover would work for the standard Kindle cover? I guess I better get busy! 

Anna


----------



## LSbookend

chocochibi said:


> I thought about upgrading the shipping on my order to 2 day, but I'm afraid that any change might put me to the back of the line.
> Does anyone know if that happens?


My husband updated my shipping method and it changed my arrival date. IT PUSHED IT BACK! He moved it from free super saving to one day. Oh well at least I'm getting one. I wouldn't change it, but maybe two-day to one day won't make a difference. If you do decide to change it let us know what happens because I'm intested.

LSbookend


----------



## pidgeon92

LSbookend said:


> My husband updated my shipping method and it changed my arrival date. IT PUSHED IT BACK!


Yep, people were complaining about this a lot last winter, before the Kindles finally came back in stock in the Spring.


----------



## Guest

> That makes possibly three training deliveries prior to the eagerly awaited delivery of my Kindle (with last nights delivery of Origami Tessellations: Awe-Inspiring Geometric Designs by Eric Gjerde).


While most drivers do have their own route, there is no guarentee the person that delivers you gun totin' Kindle will be the sameone that brings the books.

On the bright side, you have certainlly upped the odds that it will be. Good luck!


----------



## Thenuts454

LSbookend said:


> My husband updated my shipping method and it changed my arrival date. IT PUSHED IT BACK! He moved it from free super saving to one day. Oh well at least I'm getting one. I wouldn't change it, but maybe two-day to one day won't make a difference. If you do decide to change it let us know what happens because I'm intested.
> 
> LSbookend


I spoke with the kindle support people because I had the same issue but they said that even though it shows a different est. date that your original date is correct and that when you change the shipping method that when there is a new date that it is a problem on amazon's end and that they will be going by your original order and est. arrival date.....believe me I was in panic mode when I saw a change in my arrival time but felt better after speaking with the rep. Hopefully there will be a HUGE shipment going out soon and we will all get our "new habit" much earlier than anticipated.


----------



## Annalog

Vampyre said:


> While most drivers do have their own route, there is no guarentee the person that delivers you gun totin' Kindle will be the sameone that brings the books.
> 
> On the bright side, you have certainlly upped the odds that it will be. Good luck!


I checked again and saw that the latest DTB is being shipped via USPS, not UPS. I am not sure if this is because it is being sent from Phoenix AZ (instead of someplace in Kentucky) or some other reason. It means that both USPS and UPS will get practice delivering Amazon packages to my house/mailbox. (No need to paint numbers on my house! )

Now if the status on the Kindle order would change, that would be wonderful! 
Anna


----------



## LSbookend

Thenuts454 said:


> I spoke with the kindle support people because I had the same issue but they said that even though it shows a different est. date that your original date is correct and that when you change the shipping method that when there is a new date that it is a problem on amazon's end and that they will be going by your original order and est. arrival date.....believe me I was in panic mode when I saw a change in my arrival time but felt better after speaking with the rep. Hopefully there will be a HUGE shipment going out soon and we will all get our "new habit" much earlier than anticipated.


Well thats nice to know. Thanks

LSbookend


----------



## Guest

> Now if the status on the Kindle order would change, that would be wonderful!
> Anna


That would be great. It could happen at any time.


----------



## chocochibi

I ordered my Kindle on Dec 27th and have an arrival date of March 10th - 18th. From reading threads here, and at Amazon, I have noticed that several people who ordered after me, even some who ordered as much as 2 weeks after me have earlier delivery dates. Since Amazon say they send them out on a first come first served basis, I'm not sure what's going on. I have emailed CS to find out, but don't have a reply yet. Don't know if it makes a difference but I have 2 day shipping, although if it really is first come first served that shouldn't make a difference. I hate to sound whiny.... but I just want my Kindle


----------



## LSbookend

chocochibi said:


> I hate to sound whiny.... but I just want my Kindle


This is a good place to whine. I want my K too. We can commiserate together.

LSbookend


----------



## katiekat1066

Whine all you want, goodness knows the rest of us did while waiting for ours and most of us didn't have the horrendous wait you do!  I'd say you're entitled 

Katiekat


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

We support all whiners!   We were all a whiner at one time.

Linda


----------



## Guest

We even allow whining about other things like when those Oberon people think they need a vacation, leaving us hanging, or how hard it is to get a Strange Dog cover.

No one will ever offer you cheese to go with your whine.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

LuckyRainbow said:


> We even allow whining about other things like when those Oberon people think they need a vacation, leaving us hanging, or how hard it is to get a Strange Dog cover.
> 
> No one will ever offer you cheese to go with your whine.


LOL LR


----------



## drenee

chocochibi said:


> I ordered my Kindle on Dec 27th and have an arrival date of March 10th - 18th. From reading threads here, and at Amazon, I have noticed that several people who ordered after me, even some who ordered as much as 2 weeks after me have earlier delivery dates. Since Amazon say they send them out on a first come first served basis, I'm not sure what's going on. I have emailed CS to find out, but don't have a reply yet. Don't know if it makes a difference but I have 2 day shipping, although if it really is first come first served that shouldn't make a difference. I hate to sound whiny.... but I just want my Kindle


I had the same situation with mine when I ordered back in November. It seemed like others who ordered after me were getting theirs sooner. But at the end of the day, mine came at about the same time as theirs did (within a week, I believe). On a hopeful note, I had a Feb/March delivery date and had mine the week before Christmas. Welcome, and I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. 
debbie


----------



## Annalog

I read somewhere that Amazon sets the shipping estimate based on the information they have at the time the order is placed. It appears that they do not update the estimate unless something changes on the order (change type of shipping, combine orders, etc.). However, as it happened with Debbie, it seems that they actually do ship based on original order date or possibly by order date/shipping warehouse combination.

I want my Kindle but I am not going to worry unless my order status has not changed by the time I see people receiving their Kindles when they ordered more than 5 days after I did. I am guessing that selecting Free Shipping and warehouse differences could result in a few days differences.  When I start to be concerned, I check my order status (still *Items not yet shipped*), check the KindleBoards, start downloading more free books from Baen Free Library, ManyBooks, etc., and then pick up a DTB and start reading.  I will certainly be ready for K when it arrives. 
Anna


----------



## ELDogStar

ELDogStar said:


> ....waiting ...still waiting
> .
> .
> .
> ...... still waiting...
> 
> Eric (think I am waiting?)


I must still be waiting...

Eric


----------



## Guest

No one got a Kindle today?  We must be in the lull before the storm.


----------



## Annalog

ELDogStar said:


> Mine is a gift so I can't track. It was ordered within a week (approximately) after Thanksgiving. I think that is what we figured.
> My friend did contact Amazon about it recently and was told it was due to ship "mid January".
> ...
> Eric


Mine was ordered 2 days after Thanksgiving. If "mid January" means 15-16 then maybe we will start seeing order status changes at the end of this week (optimistic) or early next week (still optimistic). Looking forward to "KindleWatch mode". Then I will be able to watch tracking information instead of seeing the same status on the order. 


Vampyre said:


> No one got a Kindle today? We must be in the lull before the storm.


Seems to be. After the storm hits, will there be a quiet "eye" in the middle of it? Does that eye read?

Anna


----------



## chocochibi

Wish the storm would start soon then


----------



## Annalog

chocochibi said:


> Wish the storm would start soon then


And the (Kindle) flood gates open!


----------



## LSbookend

LuckyRainbow said:


> We even allow whining about other things like when those Oberon people think they need a vacation, leaving us hanging, or how hard it is to get a Strange Dog cover.
> 
> No one will ever offer you cheese to go with your whine.


But I'm not a drinker and I do enjoy cheese so if I'm not a whiner can I just be chessey. Hehe

LSbookend


----------



## Laurie

chocochibi said:


> I ordered my Kindle on Dec 27th and have an arrival date of March 10th - 18th. From reading threads here, and at Amazon, I have noticed that several people who ordered after me, even some who ordered as much as 2 weeks after me have earlier delivery dates. Since Amazon say they send them out on a first come first served basis, I'm not sure what's going on. I have emailed CS to find out, but don't have a reply yet. Don't know if it makes a difference but I have 2 day shipping, although if it really is first come first served that shouldn't make a difference. I hate to sound whiny.... but I just want my Kindle


I ordered December 18th. My original ship date was March 11 - March 23, but now I have a second ship date that shows March 18 - April 3. I ordered 10 days before you did, but my estimated ship dates are after yours. I don't get it. I went with free shipping and I live in Massachusetts. Some posters have said where you live may effect the ship date.


----------



## chocochibi

This is what I got back from Amazon CS: 

Greetings from Amazon.com. Thank you for asking about the availability of Amazon Kindle. Due to high customer demand, we do not have enough devices on hand to immediately fulfill the large number of orders we've received. We are working hard to manufacture Kindles as quickly as possible and are prioritizing orders on a first come, first served basis. The estimated shipping date is just an estimate and some customers who ordered later have an updated estimate, but Kindle's are still shipped out in a first come, first served basis.


----------



## Annalog

Check out the poll set up by pidgeon92 at POLL: When did you order/Has your Kindle arrived. Vote if your order date is after 1 November 2008.

EDIT: Then return here for encouragement, whining, and, hopefully soon, KindleWatch. 
Anna


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

where do you get the little black bars after your signature that say like kindle owner or waiting or that you in a book club how do you get those


----------



## Annalog

Marcthekindlefreak said:


> where do you get the little black bars after your signature that say like kindle owner or waiting or that you in a book club how do you get those


The Forum Announcements & Tips board has a lot of threads with this type of information. Adding a userbar to your forum signature  explains how to add the owner/waiting banners.

In the Book Klubs child board, the thread Book Klubs - leaderboards! has the specific text for adding the book klub banners.

Hope those help,
Anna


----------



## Guest




----------



## chocochibi

LOL Vampyre!
Love that picture


----------



## Dazlyn

I want my Kindle now!!!    I've already checked with Amazon again today and there is no change.  What is taking them so long?  How long does it take to make a Kindle?  

Still impatiently waiting .......


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Hang in there Dazlyn, I hope it isn't much longer!  You can whine as much as you want here!  

Linda


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Dazlyn said:


> I want my Kindle now!!!  I've already checked with Amazon again today and there is no change. What is taking them so long? How long does it take to make a Kindle?


 Probably the manufacture doesn't take nearly as long as actually getting them here....they come from somewhere in China. This has not been confirmed but I heard a rumor that they pile them into little rowboats and start paddling. I believe this is how the phrase 'taking the slow boat from China' originated


----------



## jmeaders

I got my M-Edge Leather case today (in Smooth Mocha).  It looks nice - but would like nicer with a Kindle in it!    The 16 GB Transcend SD card should arrive any day now, as well as my skin.  The M-Edge light should ship by the end of the month.  It sure would be nice if that 6-8 week estimated ship time on the Kindles would change.


----------



## Annalog

I have bought a few accessories for my Kindle-to-be.  So far:

DecalGirl skin - Dark Burlwood - ordered today
Mighty Brite II - currently in use with DTB
larger purse purchased but I will not use until Kindle arrives
iGo Power Tip for Amazon Kindle - I already had iGo car charger with tip for my cell phone

I had bought a couple SD cards on Black Friday (before I knew DH was giving me a Kindle for Christmas). My PDA, cameras, and our two Creative Zen digital media players all use SD cards so we have several of various storage sizes. (DH gave me a Zen for Christmas 2007 and I gave him a Zen for Christmas 2008.)

Anna


----------



## MamaProfCrash

What is a Zen?


----------



## Guest

chocochibi said:


> LOL Vampyre!
> Love that picture


Feel free to borrow it. I made it especially for this thread.



ProfCrash said:


> What is a Zen?


It's a MP3 player device.


----------



## Bijou

I'm waiting so impatiently as well  .  I ordered Dec. 17 and it says it will ship March 10-22.  For a while it said the end of Feb. to beginning of March.  I guess they changed their minds  .

I did order a few things for my Kindle already though.  I got the Mighty light-thingy and some cool looking pink travel stand for it.  OH, and I'm bidding on a purse just for my Kindle  .  This is almost as bad as when I got a new puppy and bought clothes and a stroller for it!


----------



## Atunah

Wow, has anyone got their Kindle lately? Its like they didn't ship any at all. Like they tried to get out what they could before Xmas and than nothing.


----------



## LSbookend

Bijou said:


> This is almost as bad as when I got a new puppy and bought clothes and a stroller for it!


You should post pictures http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,203.0.html its the Do you have pets thread. I think it would be cute. At least it will be something to get our minds of the arrival of K. 

LSbookend


----------



## Annalog

ProfCrash said:


> What is a Zen?


The model we have also displays photos and plays videos. I bought it so that I take an SD card with photos and video from my digital camera, put it straight into the Zen, and someone else can view the photos and video while I can put another SD card into the camera and take more photos and video. It has been very handy when no computer is around. (I can fill four 4 GB cards easily each day at model railroad and origami conventions.) I have also used it as an audio recorder.

I suspect that it will be a while before many origami and model railroading books are on the Kindle since they are both diagram and photo intensive. 
Anna


----------



## Bijou

LSbookend said:


> You should post pictures http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,203.0.html its the Do you have pets thread. I think it would be cute. At least it will be something to get our minds of the arrival of K.
> 
> LSbookend


Ooooo! I don't think you want to get me started on THAT do you??

BTW, I just looked and they changed my ship date to end of Feb to March 10th. I think they do that just to see who's paying attention!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

The Creative Zen....there are more than one version out. Think of it as Creative's verison of the iPod:


----------



## intinst

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Probably the manufacture doesn't take nearly as long as actually getting them here....they come from somewhere in China. This has not been confirmed but I heard a rumor that they pile them into little rowboats and start paddling. I believe this is how the phrase 'taking the slow boat from China' originated


they probably used one of those bicycle taxi's to get them to the port, too.


----------



## Sherlock

Bijou said:


> BTW, I just looked and they changed my ship date to end of Feb to March 10th. I think they do that just to see who's paying attention!


Interesting because when I called CS a couple weeks ago I was told that Amazon did not update original ship dates unless someone went in and changed their shipping method.

I ordered December 15 and my estimated arrival dates are March 6 to March 18.

People are getting so many different answers I think they throw a dart at a dartboard with answers when someone ask a question...........or ask a Crazy Eight Ball!


----------



## LSbookend

intinst said:


> they probably used one of those bicycle taxi's to get them to the port, too.


forget the bicycle, horse drawn cart with a horse with a limp 

LSbookend


----------



## Annalog

I wonder how many Kindles are already on backorder?  How many Kindles does it take to fill a shipping container? And how long will it take the lame horse to get the shipping container from the factor to the dock? Will he have to stop along the way to get batteries?
Anna


----------



## Annalog

Sherlock said:


> ...........or ask a Crazy Eight Ball!


Perhaps the route taken by the cart and rowboats are determined using a Crazy Eight Ball.


----------



## Roos Mom

Good Morning All,  I just checked my order which i do every morning before anything else and now my page said delivery date is
January 15,2009 to March 20Th, 2009.  I placed my order December 25Th, 2008 with free shipping.  This is changed from the original date of February 25, to March 26, 2009  I hope this means that things are changing.  Anyone else see this change? I have checked my credit card and it has not been charged.


----------



## MeganW

I ordered on Dec. 30 and my dates are still the same (so far...).


----------



## Annalog

Roos Mom said:


> Good Morning All, I just checked my order which i do every morning before anything else and now my page said delivery date is ... changed .... Anyone else see this change? I have checked my credit card and it has not been charged.


I also check my order every morning (as well as before/after lunch, before leaving work, after arriving home, before going to sleep, and on any excuse whatsoever ). I have seen no changes on the order since I placed it on 29 Nov. 
Anna


----------



## MeganW

"eyes777" over on the Amazon Kindle board (the "please update when you recieved your kindle... " thread) just posted that they ordered the Kindle on November 25 and had a ship date of Feb 24 to March 6. Today the status changed and it shipped, and should have it tomorrow.

That's the first encouraging post that I've seen in a loooong time.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

That is great news. Here is hoping that we have a ton of Kindles shipping soon. 

Then again, once they ship and people get them there will be fewer people on the boards which means I have fewer people to talk to while bored at work.

(sigh)

Here is hoping everyone gets their Kindle soonest! You are going to love them.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> That is great news. Here is hoping that we have a ton of Kindles shipping soon.
> 
> Then again, once they ship and people get them there will be fewer people on the boards which means I have fewer people to talk to while bored at work.
> 
> (sigh)
> 
> Here is hoping everyone gets their Kindle soonest! You are going to love them.


Crash, there are a BUNCH of us willing to talk you through your boredom! How do you think we get through ours?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I know this but I suspect that board activity will dip dramatically. At least for the first week or so. I didn't want to put my Kindle down when I first got it.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> I know this but I suspect that board activity will dip dramatically. At least for the first week or so. I didn't want to put my Kindle down when I first got it.


Me too!  As it is I'm only on the boards when I'm at work (how sad is that), when I'm at home I'm reading...


----------



## MeganW

I admit I'll be "away" for a little while once my Kindle gets here -- but I'll check in and talk to you guys, especially while I'm at work!  It's a lot easier to quickly check in on the forums while you're working (like I am now) than it is to get in a few chapters while working.  But at lunchtime, it'll be all Kindle!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I envy those who bring the Kindle to work. If it has a USB port on it, it can't come into my office. My tea machine had to be cleared by two people before I could bring it into the office. I kid you not.


----------



## KindleMom

Do you work at the Pentagon or something? 

Maybe if you tell me you'll have to kill me...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Nope, I don't work at the Pentagon. I work for a private company that does not allow in anything with a USB port. It is pretty annoying since no one can figure out why we can't bring them in but thems the rules. They were annoyed with the number of folks using IPods and so banned IPods. People brought in other MP3 players so they did a carte blanch ban on anything with a USB port. I have no idea why they had to check my tea machine but they did. It is a new policy so I think they are being overly anal.


----------



## MeganW

ProfCrash said:


> Nope, I don't work at the Pentagon. I work for a private company that does not allow in anything with a USB port. It is pretty annoying since no one can figure out why we can't bring them in but thems the rules. They were annoyed with the number of folks using IPods and so banned IPods. People brought in other MP3 players so they did a carte blanch ban on anything with a USB port. I have no idea why they had to check my tea pot but they did.


Wow. Um, they sound a little paranoid... Maybe they were badly burned by a virus years ago. Ha ha.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am reasonably certain that it is a productivity and a team building thing. If you are listening to music you are not talking with your co-workers. (shrugs)


----------



## MeganW

ProfCrash said:


> I am reasonably certain that it is a productivity and a team building thing. If you are listening to music you are not talking with your co-workers. (shrugs)


That's true. I was a programmer for many years before changing positions, and we always listened to music so that we could block out noise and concentrate. The position I'm in now is more social and we only put headphones on now when we really need to buckle down and get something out the door.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> I am reasonably certain that it is a productivity and a team building thing. If you are listening to music you are not talking with your co-workers. (shrugs)


True... so much better if you are just on Kindleboards. 

Besides, if you are talking to your co-workers you are not getting work done. I used to accomplish quite a bit at my old job, when I wore my headphones and worked without interruption.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

We are encouraged to work collabrativly (sp). Headsets would discourage that. So would reading. So would posting on the net. (coughs)


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> We are encouraged to work collabrativly (sp). Headsets would discourage that. So would reading. So would posting on the net. (coughs)


Well I'd "tsk tsk" if I weren't doing the same thing... and working a crossword puzzle.


----------



## LSbookend

MeganW said:


> "eyes777" over on the Amazon Kindle board (the "please update when you recieved your kindle... " thread) just posted that they ordered the Kindle on November 25 and had a ship date of Feb 24 to March 6. Today the status changed and it shipped, and should have it tomorrow.
> 
> That's the first encouraging post that I've seen in a loooong time.


My order page for the specific order says Dec. 6 - March something, but the timeline in my signature is what I am seeing when I look at all open orders.

LSbookend


----------



## pidgeon92

If you're still waiting, please add your order dates to the POLL in this thread.

Based on the small number of responses, it appears that orders from 11/23 - 11/29 are shipping now.


----------



## sdrmartin

I check several times a day to see if the shipping has changed on my kindle.  It still remains the same.


----------



## madaise

I added to the poll.

I also caved and went to Amazon and changed my shipping method.  I originally chose the free shipping... for some silly reason I thought I'd order and sort of let it slip to the back of my mind.  I am not a good "waiter" and I know this.. so why I thought I could order and not think about it is beyond me.  So anyway, I changed my shipping method to 1 day.  Terrible that I am willing to pay another $18 just to get it here that much quicker.


----------



## LSbookend

pidgeon92 said:


> If you're still waiting, please add your order dates to the POLL in this thread.
> 
> Based on the small number of responses, it appears that orders from 11/23 - 11/29 are shipping now.


I think this is the week that is the split. People who ordered before the 25th of Nov. seemed to have got it. I think this week needs to be split up more.

LSbookend


----------



## Sherlock

I WANT MY KINDLE!!  Yes, I know....I'm yelling.  It was deliberate.

I'm really feeling it this morning.  I was just going through the book threads and I want so much to be able to click for a sample.  I want to get new books when I see a good review instead of writing down yet another title and author in my notebook I keep beside the computer.  I already have some books waiting for the download when I get Kindle, but I want to do it realtime.  Sigh.............
                                                                                                          ...................
                                                                                                                            .............................


----------



## SongbirdVB

Sherlock said:


> I WANT MY KINDLE!! Yes, I know....I'm yelling. It was deliberate.
> 
> I'm really feeling it this morning. I was just going through the book threads and I want so much to be able to click for a sample. I want to get new books when I see a good review instead of writing down yet another title and author in my notebook I keep beside the computer. I already have some books waiting for the download when I get Kindle, but I want to do it realtime. Sigh.............
> ...................
> .............................


I know it doesn't help... but you can also go ahead and click the samples. When I got my Kindle I had a number of samples already.

Hang in there, Sherlock!


----------



## Guest

LSbookend said:


> forget the bicycle, horse drawn cart with a horse with a limp
> 
> LSbookend


Horses cost too much in China to be used this way. They use water buffalo as beasts of burden. Amazon got the blind one with 3 legs. Ours got stuck.


----------



## intinst

We were all wrong about the Kindle shipping method. I found an artist rendering...


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

wow you all are cracking me up lol so funny lol


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

intinst said:


> We were all wrong about the Kindle shipping method. I found an artist rendering...


ROTFL!!

Hang in there guys, we will have a big *Kindlebration* with each delivery.


----------



## Dazlyn

Just checked on Amazon again ..... no change    Every time I pick up my DTV of Outlander for the book club I wish even more desperately for my Kindle.  This is a pretty thick book even in paperback and really hard to read in bed without having to change position constantly.  My arms keep falling asleep!


----------



## jmeaders

Argggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!

Thanks - I had to get that off my chest.  Going nuts waiting.


----------



## ELDogStar

jmeaders said:


> Argggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!
> 
> Thanks - I had to get that off my chest. Going nuts waiting.


Me TOO!

Eric (the dog trainer)


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

any updates im getting really depressed i wanna see someone get one soon so i know that mine will be that much closer


----------



## Annalog

Still no updates to the status on my Kindle order. (I just checked for the third time this morning.  ) The only updates I have are:

I bought some fabric that was on sale at JoAnn's to make a cover for the standard Kindle cover
I was not planning on naming my Kindle. However, I heard from my daughter last night that one of my granddaughters had asked her, "Has Grandmommy received her Kinkalink yet?" Now everyone in my daughter's house is referring to my Kindle as Kinkalink. I suppose that my Kindle-to-be has been named. 
I have downloaded all the books in the Baen Free Library and will go back to downloading books from FeedBooks, FreeBooks, and ManyBooks. (300+ and counting)
Anna


----------



## KindleMom

I'm sending you all shipping karma today.  I hope they are all shipped very, very soon!


----------



## Annalog

KindleMom said:


> I'm sending you all shipping karma today. I hope they are all shipped very, very soon!


Thanks KindleMom! If we could track the location/progress of that slow boat from China carrying the Kindles, we would probably swamp that server. (Better than swamping the boat!)
Anna


----------



## LSbookend

I emailed amazon yesterday to ask for an updated delivery time. They gave me Feb 20, 2009 - Mar 3, 2009 which I believe is what my estimated time was before I updated shipping. So really there has been no change, if changing your shipping method really does not change your place in line. Grrrrr.


LSbookend


----------



## Thenuts454

I see that Amazon has lowered the time frame to 5 - 7 weeks....really need to stop obsessing about this and checking every day...several times a day....hoping to see that some others are starting to get the shipping notification.  I go and check out DTB to read and vow not to look at the sites until I finish the book....I have absolutely no self control, although I am down to twice a day   I pick up my Medge jacket each morning wishing it was filled and am starting to work my way through my wish books reading them the old-fashion way....now I know how my kids feel waiting for Christmas, hoping the expectations are met


----------



## Cowgirl

Annalog...I love the kindalink story!!!!


----------



## Annalog

Cowgirl said:


> Annalog...I love the kindalink story!!!!


Thanks! I thought it was cute. (But of course that is because I am the grandmother!) I like your version, "Kindalink", better than "Kinkalink" as it is closer to Kindle. Maybe Whispernet will be the "Kindalink" for my "Kinkalink". 
Anna


----------



## Cowgirl

Maybe that was a freudian slip on my part.....


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

so i just ordered another kindle and the ship date for that one is like 2 weeks earlier then the one i ordered on dec 28 so yea im going to keep them both until one ships so yea


----------



## jmeaders

I just switched to 1 day shipping and now my estimated delivery date moved up a week.  It is now 2/24-3/9.


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

Thats exciting lol have fun with that good luck


----------



## Guest

jmeaders said:


> I just switched to 1 day shipping and now my estimated delivery date moved up a week. It is now 2/24-3/9.


That is a common occurrence and it should readjust itself in a day or 2. when it ships you will love the fact you only have one day to suffer unless they ship it on a Friday.


----------



## chocochibi

I changed mine to one day too. I wonder if being desperate for a Kindle is a good excuse to call in sick?


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

chocochibi said:


> I changed mine to one day too. I wonder if being desperate for a Kindle is a good excuse to call in sick?


of course it is a good excuse lol i plan on doing it on the day my kindle comes fake sick from school and from work if i have to work that day lol say you have the kindle fever


----------



## Sherlock

Here we go.....headed into a whole new week of possibilities.  Get the rabbit's feet, the crazy eight balls and the Tarot cards ready.  Click those ruby slippers and, well, heck pull out the Ouija board if you have to and sing along "We're not gonna take it.  NO! we ain't gonna take it....."

Yeah, I know.  If only........keep a happy thought, friends.  Maybe this week will be our lucky one!


----------



## intinst

Don't forget, only positive thoughts!


----------



## LSbookend

I really hope mine comes this week. DH is leaving in the morning for a 6 week rural rotation and leaving me here because I have to work. Basically WV students going into the health field have to go to the rural parts of the state and work under someone for 6 weeks. I might get to see him on a few weekends, but I want kindle to keep me occupied during the week. Grrr. Well I guess I have a few more DTB to go through from Christmas.  

LSbookend


----------



## SongbirdVB

chocochibi said:


> I changed mine to one day too. I wonder if being desperate for a Kindle is a good excuse to call in sick?


I had one day shipping as well. When I got the "shipped" status I told my boss I had to have the next day off, and why. She laughed but I wasn't kidding! I took the day off and was never so happy as when Bibi showed up on my doorstep!


----------



## LSbookend

SongbirdVB said:


> I had one day shipping as well. When I got the "shipped" status I told my boss I had to have the next day off, and why. She laughed but I wasn't kidding! I took the day off and was never so happy as when Bibi showed up on my doorstep!


I love it!


----------



## intinst

SongbirdVB said:


> I had one day shipping as well. When I got the "shipped" status I told my boss I had to have the next day off, and why. She laughed but I wasn't kidding! I took the day off and was never so happy as when Bibi showed up on my doorstep!


Sounds like a plan to me. I may do the same thing.


----------



## SongbirdVB

I really am glad I took that day off.  It gave me time to obsess and read for a few hours before DH came home and wanted a few minutes of my time.  He actually WANTED more than a few minutes, but had to settle.  Bibi comes FIRST!  LOL!  Since she was a gift from him he couldn't complain too much.


----------



## MeganW

SongbirdVB said:


> I really am glad I took that day off. It gave me time to obsess and read for a few hours before DH came home and wanted a few minutes of my time. He actually WANTED more than a few minutes, but had to settle. Bibi comes FIRST! LOL! Since she was a gift from him he couldn't complain too much.


If I wasn't saving my vacation days for my wedding and honeymoon, I'd definitely take the day off. Silly wedding...


----------



## SongbirdVB

MeganW said:


> If I wasn't saving my vacation days for my wedding and honeymoon, I'd definitely take the day off. Silly wedding...


So you shorten the honeymoon by one day. So WHAT? You've GOT to have priorities, Megan!!


----------



## MeganW

SongbirdVB said:


> So you shorten the honeymoon by one day. So WHAT? You've GOT to have priorities, Megan!!


I know, I know... But for some reason my fiance just doesn't understand!  Maybe I'll just take off one less day BEFORE the wedding... That's probably the best thing to do!


----------



## Guest

Does he realize the honeymoon is over once the Kindle arrives?


----------



## MeganW

Vampyre said:


> Does he realize the honeymoon is over once the Kindle arrives?


Shhhhh!!!!!! 

Luckily my Kindle will arrive sometime in the next few weeks, and the wedding isn't until June!


----------



## Annalog

I saw "Your Amazon.com order (#...)" pop up in my GMail notifier. I eagerly opened the e-mail hoping it was about my Kindle-to-be. It wasn't.

The day after my Kindle-to-be was ordered, I pre-ordered 3 DT origami books, each of which was scheduled to ship in the first two weeks of January. Two of those books have arrived but the third was apparently delayed in printing. When the original shipping estimate date passed (Jan 10), I received an e-mail from Amazon asking me if I wanted to cancel my order and notifying me that if I did not indicate that I still wanted the book then Amazon would cancel my order on February 09 2009 if they had not located it by then. I immediately indicated that I still wanted that book. That particular order line no longer had any shipping estimate.

The e-mail today informed me that the item, Xander Arena "Origami on the Edge" [Paperback], now has "Estimated arrival date: 02/24/2009 - 03/02/2009". When I checked the order it has "Shipping estimate: February 17, 2009". The Kindle order still has "Shipping estimate: February 20, 2009 - March 3, 2009".

I wonder which one will arrive first -- my Kindle or _Origami on the Edge_?

I also wonder if any orders for Kindles were automatically cancelled by Amazon during earlier periods when the Kindle was sold out? I would expect that people waiting for Kindles would either confirm that they still wanted the Kindle or would cancel their order manually if the wait was unacceptable.

Curious,
Anna


----------



## ELDogStar

ELDogStar said:


> Me TOO!
> 
> Eric (the dog trainer)


It is all a scam, there are no more Kindles EVER!
Amazon lies!!!

Just frustrated... forgive my temper tantrum...

Eric


----------



## Leslie

Oh Eric, I feel your pain.

Take a deep breath and have another cup of Keurig coffee...

L


----------



## Sofie

I am anxiously awaiting a Kindle, but not for myself. I ordered one for my sister as a surprise. We have always shared books and now that I have a Kindle and she doesn't..no more sharing. I decided that she also needs one. It is scheduled for delivery between March 4-18. I find myself checking the shipping status everyday. I'm so excited for her!


----------



## Guest

You are such a good sister.  I am tempted to do the same for mine but I could barely afford the one Kindle I got.  She thinks Kindles are very cool but didn't act like she wanted one.


----------



## Sofie

You are such a good sister. I am tempted to do the same for mine but I could barely afford the one Kindle I got. She thinks Kindles are very cool but didn't act like she wanted one.

My sister thinks the Kindle is a great way to go too. I just happened to be in a position to help. I also have two brothers so I will have to find a way to help them also. That could be a little harder. They are into guns, power tools, etc. Ack!


----------



## Guest

I like guns but I don't own any because I am afraid I'd use them and i don't own power tools because I'd never use them.


----------



## BookBinder

I am getting sooooo antsy waiting. LOL  I have this thing about ordering things and waiting for them to arrive.  I love the anticipation, however, I don't know if I can love waiting a total of 3 months, which in reality is now down to a month and a half.  I ordered on 12-10-08.  I almost caved in and cancelled my Kindle order to buy a Sony (oops).  I really do prefer the Kindle so I will hang in as long as I can.  I think this thread here will help me do that.    Thanks


----------



## intinst

BookBinder said:


> I am getting sooooo antsy waiting. LOL I have this thing about ordering things and waiting for them to arrive. I love the anticipation, however, I don't know if I can love waiting a total of 3 months, which in reality is now down to a month and a half. I ordered on 12-10-08. I almost caved in and cancelled my Kindle order to buy a Sony (oops). I really do prefer the Kindle so I will hang in as long as I can. I think this thread here will help me do that. Thanks


Remember there are a bunch of us in the same position. In just a few short weeks we will join the group of happy Kindlers. Hang in there.


----------



## drenee

BookBinder said:


> I am getting sooooo antsy waiting. LOL I have this thing about ordering things and waiting for them to arrive. I love the anticipation, however, I don't know if I can love waiting a total of 3 months, which in reality is now down to a month and a half. I ordered on 12-10-08. I almost caved in and cancelled my Kindle order to buy a Sony (oops). I really do prefer the Kindle so I will hang in as long as I can. I think this thread here will help me do that. Thanks


Hang in there. Hopefully they'll get a shipment in soon and your wait will be much shorter. 
debbie


----------



## LSbookend

ugh, grrr, growl ---nough said

LSbookend

:::whines::: I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## SongbirdVB

It seems as though it's been a LONG time since anyone has gotten their Kindle.  Of course, Amazon might be shipping them to people who aren't on KindleBoards.  The very IDEA!


----------



## intinst

They wouldn't dare do that, Would they?


----------



## Annalog

My husband reminded me of an incident a few years ago when some containers filled with eagerly awaited model railroad products went overboard while being shipped from overseas. I certainly hope that does not happen with our Kindles!  
Anna


----------



## MeganW

Annalog said:


> My husband reminded me of an incident a few years ago when some containers filled with eagerly awaited model railroad products went overboard while being shipped from overseas. I certainly hope that does not happen with our Kindles!
> Anna


That's not funny!!


----------



## SongbirdVB

Anna, don't say things like that!  

I'm not even WAITING for mine and I'm frustrated, I can imagine how y'all must feel!


----------



## LSbookend

Annalog said:


> My husband reminded me of an incident a few years ago when some containers filled with eagerly awaited model railroad products went overboard while being shipped from overseas. I certainly hope that does not happen with our Kindles!
> Anna


Don't put such bad thoughts in our heads.

LSbookend


----------



## Annalog

I am sorry everyone. I was not trying to generate bad thoughts. I would hope that all containers with Kindles, as well as containers with other expensive products, would be put safely below decks while less valuable cargo (such as model railroad products) is what would be riding on top of the ship. 

Also, since Amazon currently says "Expected to ship in 5 to 7 weeks" on the Kindle page, I would think that means that the ship with the container(s) with our Kindles is already on the way across the ocean. I do not know how many Kindles fit in a container or how many have already been ordered and waiting to ship, but with a waiting time of 5 to 7 weeks, that implies to me that Kindles ordered now would need to be on a ship after the one carrying our Kindles-to-be.

Anna


----------



## Annalog

Annalog said:


> ... while less valuable cargo (such as model railroad products) is what would be riding on top of the ship. ...


Hope DH does not see that I referred to model railroad products as "less valuable".


----------



## cheshirenc

I did see on the news yesterday a cargo ship lost a bit of it's cargo.  They stated it was lumber from (I think) Great Britian to Egypt.  I did see lumber floating all around the ship.  didn't see kindles, but unsure if they would float or not.


----------



## Sherlock

I'm afraid that if the Kindles don't break loose soon and start to ship to all of us, we'll need counseling!  I want my Kindle so badly and do you know what the dilemma is?  I'm wishing my life away for the time to pass and the Kindle to get here and I'm of an age when I really can't afford to do that. 

Help me out, Amazon.

What I like to think is that since they keep lowering the wait time, those of us who ordered last year will get ours before (or at least the same time) as the newly placed orders.  I do believe that the shipping will be done based on when the order was placed regardless of what the estimated delivery dates are.  Back when we ordered I think the estimated dates were just a WAG.  That being said, and hoping that their estimates are padded, I'm figuring mid-February at the latest.  With luck.............much sooner.

I don't see why Amazon wouldn't want to issue a better statement to inquiries and give their CS people a break.  Even something to the effect that at this time they expect to be able to fill orders ___________ (fill in the blank) and hope to have all back orders filled within 1 week (2 weeks.....whatever) of inventory receipt.  They must have a fairly good idea when they expect the shipment.


----------



## Sherlock

Oh, yeah, and here's another thing..............I finished the one DTB I was reading and picked up "Truman" by David McCullough that I've been reading at for awhile.  Do you know the #@*! book is 3 pounds 3 ounces?  I'll need orthopedic help if my Kindle doesn't get here soon so I can download to that.


----------



## Guest

I understand how hard it is to wait for a Kindle.  Whether it be 3 days or 3 months, it's too long.  The really cool thing about it though, once you have your kindle you will never have to pay shipping or wait for your books ever again. (unless there is a regular book you want)  

It doesn't matter if you use Whispernet or you USB/Computer to download books, both are fast and very satisfying.  Just hang in there a bit longer.


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

I JUST WANT MY KINDLE IM CRYING


----------



## libro

I finally ordered my Kindle today with an estimated ship date of March 4-11, if I recall correctly.  Obviously, the order status says "Not Shipped Yet."  My question is.....what is the next thing the order status will eventually say?  Will it tell me when it's ready to ship or just when it has already shipped?  Thanks.


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

As I recall it should say shipping soon thats what it said when other stuff i ordered was about to ship im still waiting on my kindle darn


----------



## libro

Marcthekindlefreak said:


> As I recall it should say shipping soon thats what it said when other stuff i ordered was about to ship im still waiting on my kindle darn


At least your Kindle will be coming a LOT sooner than mine! Does your order say "shipped" or shipping soon?


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

no it still says not yet shipped


----------



## ELDogStar

STILL no Kindle for me...

Eric


----------



## MeganW

ELDogStar said:


> STILL no Kindle for me...
> 
> Eric


Me neither, Eric... Me neither...


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

this really sucks lol im so depressed


----------



## chocochibi

Marcthekindlefreak said:


> this really sucks lol im so depressed


It's ok, you aren't alone, we can be depressed together


----------



## ELDogStar

MeganW said:


> Me neither, Eric... Me neither...


What are we to do?!
BTW mine was ordered about a month earlier than yours...
(It was a gift, from a client, so I don't know the exact date, but figured it was during the week after Turkey day.)

I am pulling out my hair... but I am bald.


----------



## MeganW

ELDogStar said:


> What are we to do?!
> BTW mine was ordered about a month earlier than yours...
> (It was a gift, from a client, so I don't know the exact date, but figured it was during the week after Turkey day.)
> 
> I am pulling out my hair... but I am bald.


I guess we just wait... Argh. This month has flown by for me -- hopefully it will continue to. Let's see... Have you picked out a skin &/or cover if you're buying one? I've been spending my time looking at those.


----------



## ELDogStar

MeganW said:


> I guess we just wait... Argh. This month has flown by for me -- hopefully it will continue to. Let's see... Have you picked out a skin &/or cover if you're buying one? I've been spending my time looking at those.


Yup! I got those almost immediately.
I got a Gray M-Edge cover and a Decal Grir skin that is called Zen, if my memory holds. 
Both understated, but should go together well.

Eventually I want an Oberon cover too... But I REFUSE to spend any more money until I get my Kindle.
I kind of think it is a scam and Amazon is just taking us for our money and there are no more Kindles ever to be made.
Jeff Bezos is going to move to some tropical paradise island and live off our monies...

Eric


----------



## Atunah

I feel so bad for all waiting. And now the ship time on Amazon has been shortened again to 4-6 weeks, it was 5-7 weeks just a while ago. Strange.


----------



## Annalog

Atunah said:


> I feel so bad for all waiting. And now the ship time on Amazon has been shortened again to 4-6 weeks, it was 5-7 weeks just a while ago. Strange.


I don't think that it is strange that the wait time has shortened by a week over the last week. I ordered at the end of November and was given an shipping estimate at that time of February 20, 2009 - March 3, 2009. That is now 4-6 weeks from now. I believe that there is a ship carrying containers filled with Kindles (and hopefully batteries  ) that is expected to arrive in a few weeks (maybe 2-4 ?). I would expect those Kindles to be shipped to the various distribution centers and the orders will start shipping from there. For my own peace of mind, I have decided to not expect my Kindle to ship earlier than the original date I was given when it was ordered. (However that will not stop me from checking many times a day as I am an eternal optimist.  )

In the meantime I am downloading free books, have purchased a Decal Girl skin, a Strangedog cover, an A00 Igo charger tip (already had the Igo car charger for my cell phone), a larger purse, and am working on a purse liner to keep the Kindle, cell phone, PDA, wallet, etc. organized in the purse.

I also ordered the free January 21, 2008 single issue of the New York Times (regularly $.75) that was free in honor of the inauguration. I have no idea if it will still be available when my Kindle-to-be arrives, but I will find out then.

Anna


----------



## libro

I'm confused.  I ordered my Kindle on January 21 and it gave me an estimated date of March 4 - 13.  If I were to order a Kindle today and estimate 4-6 weeks, that would put the estimated date at February 20 - March 6.  Does this mean my Kindle could possibly ship earlier?  I thought it was first come, first served, and assume it still is?


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

yea thay keep doing that i hope they r still first come first serve im sure they r lol


----------



## Guest

To the best of my knowledge, they are first come first served.  Everyone is in a virtual line.  If they lower the wait time, you should probably get your Kindle earlier.

I do know that almost everyone that has gotten a Kindle got it sooner than their projected shipping date.  Unless something goes wrong, you guys should too.


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

i hope so lol hopefully they will start shipping them at the first of february


----------



## Guest

Tell the truth, you'd like to see them start shipping out this Monday.


----------



## chocochibi

Vampyre said:


> Tell the truth, you'd like to see them start shipping out this Monday.


Today would be better


----------



## Guest

They normally wont ship on weekends or holidays but 3rd shift may work to get orders ready for shipping bright and early Monday morning.  Be sure to check your status before heading out Monday.


----------



## libro

Vampyre -- My heart rate and respirations are still normal in anticipation of the Kindle (with an early March date), but I can't count on it staying that way for long.      Buying Kindle books and downloading freebies, reading online here, all helping!


----------



## Guest

As much as I like the forums, they sort of made my wait harder.  It was not in anyway intentional.  It was just the more good stuff I heard about my unsent Kindle, the more I longed to have it.

By the time it came, I had read through the FAQ here several times. Read the PDF manual several times and had about 500 post here.


----------



## egh34

OK, I did it. I finally did it. After thinking, debating, hoping and praying since I first found Kindle almost a year ago, I finally ordered it. Wait time for me is March 3-10. I kinda think the hard part is over. I got over my angst, and obsession (sorta) and shock over price, and now that I have ordered it, I can just sit back and watch it magically appear. So maybe I won't have to visit it every day on Amazon, or will I now be checking my order status instead??

QUESTION: Can I order books now to be loaded on my Kindle as soon as I get it?


----------



## pidgeon92

egh34 said:


> QUESTION: Can I order books now to be loaded on my Kindle as soon as I get it?


You can order books as soon as it is registered, which should be prior to it shipping.

If you haven't already voted in the poll: When did you order/Has your Kindle arrived, please do so.....


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

egh34 said:


> OK, I did it. I finally did it. After thinking, debating, hoping and praying since I first found Kindle almost a year ago, I finally ordered it. Wait time for me is March 3-10. I kinda think the hard part is over. I got over my angst, and obsession (sorta) and shock over price, and now that I have ordered it, I can just sit back and watch it magically appear. So maybe I won't have to visit it every day on Amazon, or will I now be checking my order status instead??
> 
> QUESTION: Can I order books now to be loaded on my Kindle as soon as I get it?


Welcome egh and congrats on ordering your Kindle and your first post! You can go to Amazon and once registered you can order books. It will be registered prior to or when shipped, just keep checking. When you Kindle arrives you charge, turn on whisper net and there they are.

Please do to *The Intro/Welcome Board * and tell us more about yourself.


----------



## Tippy

Hi egh34!  Congratulations on ordering your Kindle.  I trust it arrives quickly! err. . .  Wait a minute, it can't arrive quickly enough -- easy to forget after you have been in Kindle heave awhile.  You have waited quite awhile to purchase a Kindle -- it took me two weeks to decide and only after my daughter laughed at me.  You won't look back on the decision!


----------



## Guest

Well, actually the really hard part is the waiting for them to say "SHIPPED".


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Vampyre said:


> To the best of my knowledge, they are first come first served. Everyone is in a virtual line. If they lower the wait time, you should probably get your Kindle earlier.
> 
> I do know that almost everyone that has gotten a Kindle got it sooner than their projected shipping date. Unless something goes wrong, you guys should too.


Oh Vamp.....don't tease me!!! Mine account still shows a wait time of February 25-March 9 and it was ordered on December 4.....The back of my mind hopes that it will get here way early, but my reality keeps saying no, don't expect it before February 25 and I won't be disappointed. Then I read this....oh, please, please, PLEASE amazon, ship mine out tonight!!!! (I know it is Saturday!!)


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

we are all with you there kayter i want mine to at least ship monday lol


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I AM FREAKING OUT!!!!

After much debate with myself, I went to Amazon and upgraded my shipping from the free super saver shipping to one day shipping.  By doing that, it made my delivery estimate CHANGE from Feb 25-March 9 to MARCH 2- MARCH 9!!!!! WHAT?!?!?!?  How can UPGRADING my shipping make it LONGER??


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

dont worry its still ur original ship date i would just ignore the ship dates anyways they r really stupid


----------



## Guest

He's right.  Give it a couple of days and your original date will appear.  One day shipping is the way to go.  By the time your Kindle ships, you'll feel like you're about to explode.  The less time spent tracking it's journey, the better.

I was so hyper on my delivery day, I was scaring my cats.  Everytime i heard a noise, I'd rush to the window.  A pine cone hitting the roof! ZOOM to the window!  This went on for almost 12 hours before my Kindle finally got to my house.  I was driving everyone here nuts.

If you scroll back to November 22, you can read it.  It starts around page 5 of this thread.  It was a big week.  Several of us got our Kindles then.


----------



## libro

Love the story, Vampyre!  

I selected regular UPS delivery when I ordered my Kindle on 1/21.  If I update to one-day now, does it arrive by one-day UPS or Fed Ex?  Have people noticed it really makes a difference on delayed orders?


----------



## Guest

Thanks.


Not sure.  My orders are almost always delivered by UPS except for books.  When I ordered books from Amazon, they usually came USPS.


----------



## BookBinder

Well, not wanting to buy any new books until I get my Kindle, I'm reading everything in sight.  I just got around to reading my my auto's Operations Manual.  My car will be 9 yrs. old in May.  Has anyone else done something silly like this?  LOL


----------



## Dazlyn

The only silly thing I am doing is reading the Kindleboards all day long.  I can't seem to stop and it just makes the waiting worse!  I have major Kindle envy!  Please, please, please let it be shipped early!


----------



## MeganW

Dazlyn said:


> The only silly thing I am doing is reading the Kindleboards all day long. I can't seem to stop and it just makes the waiting worse! I have major Kindle envy! Please, please, please let it be shipped early!


I'm right here w/ya, Dazlyn! Waiting... waiting...


----------



## Guest

<-----Understand the feelings of "Kindle envy",  very well.

My car will be 10.  I've only had it 9 years come this summer.  It has only 76,000 miles or so on it.  It had about 23K on it when I got it.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

HeresKayter said:


> I AM FREAKING OUT!!!!
> 
> After much debate with myself, I went to Amazon and upgraded my shipping from the free super saver shipping to one day shipping. By doing that, it made my delivery estimate CHANGE from Feb 25-March 9 to MARCH 2- MARCH 9!!!!! WHAT?!?!?!? How can UPGRADING my shipping make it LONGER??


OK new friends....I, of course, emailed amazon.com customer service after posting the above message. (I did try to call but the Kindle customer service was closed and would not take my call) I sent a long email lamenting over my experience and how upgrading has hurt my arival time. I would like to post, word for word, to you all what they replied to me this morning. Read on:

"Thank you for asking about the availability of Amazon Kindle. I apologize for any misunderstanding. However, I assure you that though the system issued a new estimate for the shipping date, you have not lost your place in line for your Kindle. _Therefore please disregard the new estimate as the original should still apply._ (Italics MINE)
Due to high customer demand, we do not have enough devices on hand to immediately fufill the large number of orders we've received. We are working hard to manufacture Kindles as quickly as possible and are prioritizing orders on a first come, first served basis.

We'll certainly do our best to get your Kindle out to you as quickly as we can. We will keep you informed by email as we get more precise delivery dates. We're working hard to get Kindle to you, but I'm unable to provide a specific delivery estimate at this time.

We definately appreciate your interest, and we apologize for any frustration caused by this situation....." blah, blah, blah...yadda yadda yadda.....

So what are your thoughts on THAT?!?!?!?


----------



## Guest

This is the number for Kindle support.  I was told by a rep they are open from 6am to 9pm PST(I think that was right) every day including holidays and weekends. 866-321-8851 

If you scroll back through this thread, you'll see that same letter several times.   

I don't know why I always have such a hard time finding that number.  It's on my speed dial at home now.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Oh DARN!  And I thought that I was special.....

Hey, do you know where I can find the Name your Kindle thread?  I am so curious to read others names and the reasoning behind them....

(I am so searching for SOMETHING to read whilst I wait.....)


----------



## Guest

I think someone has already bumped it up.  You can do a manual search by looking on previous pages or use the search feature for it.

I never named mine.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I know that you never names yours, Vamp!  I read that already!  I posted to the one thread about naming your Kindle which bumped it, but on that thread, they all talk about posting your Kindles name and story behind it to the official name your Kindle thread.  That is the one I was looking for but maybe it doesn't exist!  Oh well....


----------



## Guest

Oh OK.

I don't remember if there was a single thread with how everyone came up with their Kindle names or if they were in individual threads or a combination of both.


----------



## egh34

I just got an e-mail from Amazon that said "Your order has shipped" Well, oh, my gosh, could it be?? A miracle?? Well, no, silly, just the cover and the light I ordered have shipped. NOT the Kindle. It may take awhile for my heart rate to go back to normal, and my depression to cease!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

YAY!!! So when it the estimated arrival and don't forget to give us details of your first experiences with your new kindle


----------



## egh34

Mine still says March 7-10, but I just ordered it yesterday, but that is why I freaked when it said order shipped!

I do deserve a miracle since a pipe broke in my basement and caused close to $10,000 in damages last week, but I should be more open minded and wish for miracles of peace!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

wow 10,000 dollars!


----------



## Guest

> no, silly, just the cover and the light I ordered have shipped. NOT the Kindle. It may take awhile for my heart rate to go back to normal, and my depression to cease!!


Read the whole posts VA  no skimming.


----------



## LSbookend

egh34 said:


> I just got an e-mail from Amazon that said "Your order has shipped" Well, oh, my gosh, could it be?? A miracle?? Well, no, silly, just the cover and the light I ordered have shipped. NOT the Kindle. It may take awhile for my heart rate to go back to normal, and my depression to cease!!


You made my heart jump, then I reread now we are both sad. Welcome to the big get ready, get set, buy a book light, annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd wait.

Sorry about your pipes.

LSbookend


----------



## jmeaders

Yep - my M-Edge Light just shipped tonight.  I only have the Kindle left in my queue.


----------



## Marci

_"I do deserve a miracle since a pipe broke in my basement and caused close to $10,000 in damages last week, but I should be more open minded and wish for miracles of peace!"_

EG,

So sorry to hear about that! How are you and the house doing now? Here in WA there have been some major floods. Luckily, none where I live.

Marci


----------



## knit4keeps

I just ordered mine today...1/26/09...

Said it's due to arrive 3/7-3/11 but I can hope that the Amazon Gods are looking favorably upon me and it arrives sooner than that!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congratulations knit4keeps!


----------



## sdrmartin

I am still buying DTBs.  I bought 5 at Borders the other day.  I will continue to buy books when they become available until I get word that my kindle is shipping.  It's been 7 weeks Sunday since I ordered my kindle.  I am tired of waiting.


----------



## egh34

Marci- thanks for asking, house is ok, just messy, all the furniture from the basement is in the garage on my husbands side, so maybe that will motivate him to renovate sooner!! Just finished with the electrician, handyman (to do the mudding and taping of the drywall), so now we just gotta do. YUK!


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

all i have to say is i want my kindle


----------



## bernynhel

cheshirenc said:


> I did see on the news yesterday a cargo ship lost a bit of it's cargo. They stated it was lumber from (I think) Great Britian to Egypt. I did see lumber floating all around the ship. didn't see kindles, but unsure if they would float or not.


I dropped some kindling I was gathering in a stream once. It floated OK.


----------



## Guest

This







Doesn't float all that well.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Vampyre said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't float all that well.


If it is an Oberon Cover it floats just fine.


----------



## Guest

ProfCrash said:


> If it is an Oberon Cover it floats just fine.


So it's true about what they say about excrement?

Just kidding really.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Vampyre said:


> So it's true about what they say about excrement?
> 
> Just kidding really.


Is that what you call velcro?


----------



## Guest

I wouldn't know. I'm too poor to be able to afford an Oberon cover.


----------



## Sariy

My question to all of you still waiting.  Have you been charged for your order yet?  I really really want one.  But I want to wait for tax check but I don't want to have to wait the 6 weeks after that for it.  So I figure order now and by the time it's in I'll have the funds for it.

Any and all help would be great!


----------



## intinst

Sariy said:


> My question to all of you still waiting. Have you been charged for your order yet? I really really want one. But I want to wait for tax check but I don't want to have to wait the 6 weeks after that for it. So I figure order now and by the time it's in I'll have the funds for it.
> 
> Any and all help would be great!


Account not charged till item is shipped.


----------



## Guest

...and just because your order might say "will ship March 4 - March 7", for example, doesn't mean it will.  They often ship weeks earlier.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Sariy said:


> My question to all of you still waiting. Have you been charged for your order yet? I really really want one. But I want to wait for tax check but I don't want to have to wait the 6 weeks after that for it. So I figure order now and by the time it's in I'll have the funds for it.
> 
> Any and all help would be great!


Welcome Sairy, this is a great place to hang out as you wait for your Kindle. Please go to *The Intro/Welcome Board * and tell us more about yourself if you haven't done so yet. Feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## cheshirenc

has anyone waiting here received a kindle or shipping notice yet? I saw this on the amazon discussion http://www.amazon.com/Order-Date-12-19-shipping-date/forum/FxBVKST06PWP9B/Tx2OHUTSERONAJY/1/ref=cm_cd_ef_tft_tp?%5Fencoding=UTF8&asin=B000FI73MA

Mine was ordered on 12/6/08 and I haven't received a shipping notice nor has the status on the the order changed under open orders.

I'm jealous!!!!!


----------



## Annalog

My Kindle was ordered on 11/29/08. I have not received a notice and the status of my order has not changed.
Still waiting.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

We have a poll at the top of the 'Let's Talk Kindle" section. The lettering is bolded. You may find what you are looking there. Here's a link


----------



## LSbookend

cheshirenc I'm happy and sad you saw this, oh yeah I'm also upset. It just makes me antsy. I wonder if those people ordered through amazon? Oh well back to waiting.

LSbookend


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

OH MAN I AM MAD!!!!!!!!

I just read that thread on the Amazon boards.  I ordered mine on DEC 4 and there are people out there who ordered up to 7-10 days AFTER me and they HAVE their Kindles?!?!?!  Just HOW is that fair?  HOW is that a "virtual line" and HOW is that serving people first come, first served??


----------



## pidgeon92

KindleKay said:


> OH MAN I AM MAD!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just read that thread on the Amazon boards. I ordered mine on DEC 4 and there are people out there who ordered up to 7-10 days AFTER me and they HAVE their Kindles?!?!?! Just HOW is that fair? HOW is that a "virtual line" and HOW is that serving people first come, first served??


You have no way of knowing if what these people have written is truthful, or if they ordered theirs directly from Amazon. No one here who has ordered a Kindle that late has received theirs yet.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

pidgeon92 said:


> You have no way of knowing if what these people have written is truthful, or if they ordered theirs directly from Amazon. No one here who has ordered a Kindle that late has received theirs yet.


You are right and I am trying to remain calm...but these people make it sound like they "just got word" in the last day or two that it shipped.....if this is truw, then mine should already be on it's way and I am still scheduled for a March 3 delivery!! ACK!


----------



## kzav

I think somebody dug up an old thread.  The post saying "I ordered 12/21" for example, is dated Jan 20, 2008, so I'm assuming they ordered 12/21/2007.  The thread is almost a year old.

Although I'm not 100% sure, the people I see saying they received theirs recently (meaning in the last few weeks) I believe are buying used from Ebay or refurbs.

For the record, I ordered 11/29 (200, and my estimated shipping date is still holding at 2/20 - 3/6/09.

EDIT:  The thread was more than a year old.  I guess I lost track of time waiting for my Kindle, too.


----------



## Atunah

You totally caught that kzav. Only 3 of the posts on that thread are from this year. "Anxious from Seattle" brought up a almost exactly year old thread up. How in the world did they even find a thread that old. You can't do search on there.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

OK- It is a conspiracy!!! Amazon drudged it up to generate a buzz and get people talking and make the anxiety level higher in anticipation of a massive ship out of Kindles!!!

<sigh> 

I am better now.....THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## chocochibi

Aw man, a year old thread?
I was getting all excited till I read that


----------



## Vegas_Asian

chocochibi...I love your avi!! More killer kitties. (evil laugh)


----------



## chocochibi

Thank you, I got it here:
http://freeanimatedavatar.blogspot.com/
they have bunches of categories.


----------



## LSbookend

kzav said:


> I think somebody dug up an old thread. The post saying "I ordered 12/21" for example, is dated Jan 20, 2008, so I'm assuming they ordered 12/21/2007. The thread is almost a year old.
> 
> Although I'm not 100% sure, the people I see saying they received theirs recently (meaning in the last few weeks) I believe are buying used from Ebay or refurbs.


You know I saw a date I thought was odd, but I just thought they hit a wrong key. K was out of stock last year too. Wasn't it? Nerves are settled a bit. thanks.

LSbookend


----------



## cheshirenc

cheshirenc said:


> has anyone waiting here received a kindle or shipping notice yet? I saw this on the amazon discussion http://www.amazon.com/Order-Date-12-19-shipping-date/forum/FxBVKST06PWP9B/Tx2OHUTSERONAJY/1/ref=cm_cd_ef_tft_tp?%5Fencoding=UTF8&asin=B000FI73MA
> 
> Mine was ordered on 12/6/07 and I haven't received a shipping notice nor has the status on the the order changed under open orders.
> 
> I'm jealous!!!!!


I re-opened the thread and discovered the date of the posts were from a year ago. Me bad. Feeling not so jealous today.

My friend brought her kindle to the bookclub meeting tonight with a book on it. So I have actually seen one in person now. She had the red m edge cover and it looked really nice. I have avenue of trees awaiting mine, every now and then I open the cover and look at the paper kindle inside and pretend he's here.

She did admit to me she had not heard of a kindle until she heard me talking to others and decided it would be a neat thing to have.


----------



## Kind

wow, I just read 69 pages of this.


----------



## Guest

Slow day?


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

yea this wait is killing me i am considering going through ebay i dont want to but i cant wait any longer


----------



## Guest

You can go to eBay but I hear they have some outrageous prices over there.  I understand how you feel tough.  It's a longing that just seems to eat away at your very being.  It was almost painful to me when I was waiting.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

OK- I am at a breaking point.  I visited eBay and I actually bid on one and am watching 5 others.  I hate that but I am SO SICK of waiting!!!  Mistake?  Who knows but I am gambling..... (and not spending more than Amazon is gonna charge me!)


----------



## Guest

Trekker said:


> I got a factory sealed refurb for $400 with "buy it now" and free shipping. It was worth it to get it early. I also got an extra 2 year warranty from Square Trade, I can't remember the price but it was pretty cheap.
> 
> Edit: They have a factory sealed refurb there right now for $399.99 buy it now.


As Howie would say, "You got a good deal."

That's really good and with the extra insurance not much over what you'd pay on Amazon.

Refurbs are great if you can get one.


----------



## nelamvr6

OK, I admit it, I'm not a patient person.

I just now canceled my order with Amazon and bought a new, sealed in box kindle via eBay.

I was weak...  what can I say?


----------



## nelamvr6

Trekker said:


> You can say.....*WOOHOO!!!*


hey, that's right!

WOOHOO! that feels great!

WOOHOO! 
WOOHOO! 
WOOHOO! 
WOOHOO!


----------



## nelamvr6

Doh!

I just now realized that the one I bought is a factory refurb!  

I'm not really all that upset, I've bought many factory refurbs over the years, and I've had great luck with them, but I think I may have paid too much given that it's a refurb.

Oh well...  At least I'll get it sooner!


----------



## nelamvr6

Trekker said:


> I saw one a little while ago for $399.99 - "buy it now" price.


That's the one I bought...


----------



## MonaSW

nelamvr6 said:


> I just now realized that the one I bought is a factory refurb!


Hopefully it was disclosed as a refurb?


----------



## nelamvr6

MonaSW said:


> Hopefully it was disclosed as a refurb?


Well, it was, but underneath a big box that said "Factory Sealed", which is of course technically correct...

I'm as I type this I'm listening to at least two stereo components that were factory refurbs, I have no beef whatsoever with the concept of factory refurbs, I've had great luck with these over the years... but I think I was at least slightly hoodwinked.

But... I"M GETTING MY KINDLE!!!!!!!

And I don't have to wait AT LEAST until March!

I'm overall thrilled!


----------



## nelamvr6

Trekker said:


> Good price...that's what I got mine for, plus I had free shipping, got it in maybe 3 days.
> 
> One thing you may want to do...when you get yours, call amazon and give them the serial number and ask when the warranty started. It starts when it was first purchased. I got lucky, mine started less than a week before I purchased it.
> 
> There was someone else on these forums that bought what they thought was a new (not a refurb) and found out that it was a refurb, over a year old with an expired warranty. I think the seller took it back and refunded his money. In fact, reading about that incident is what prompted me to check on mine.


I'll do that. the seller says it is unregistered.

I will also buy a SquareTrade warranty.


----------



## MonaSW

nelamvr6 said:


> I'll do that. the seller says it is unregistered. I will also buy a SquareTrade warranty.


I don't know that refurbs are eligible for the warranty. But it still has the Amazon warranty.


----------



## nelamvr6

MonaSW said:


> I don't know that refurbs are eligible for the warranty. But it still has the Amazon warranty.


Oh yeah, SquareTrade already had it listed as a refurb, I get a 1 year warranty for $44.

But there was a glitch, the sale hasn't officially registered yet. i'll buy it tomorrow...

And, as you mentioned, I'll get the 1 year warranty from Amazon.

But, to tell the truth, we all know that if it breaks within a year I'll be buying a K2!


----------



## MonaSW

Trekker said:


> Yes, you can still buy a SquareTrade warranty on a refurb, I got one. I think you have 30 days to purchase it. You can't get an ADH warranty (accidental damage in handling) but it will cover functional problems.


Ah, thank you for the clarification.


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

so does anyone else think that they will start shipping kindles out shortly after the press conference i hope so


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am of the opinion that there will be a mass mailing after the press conference. I think they are going to give the people who are waiting an oppertunity to upgrade to K2, if that is indeed what is being announced. 

This makes sense to me because if Amazon was shipping the K1 out when they know that they are going to announce K2, Amazon would know it would be overwhelmed by people complaining that they were sent something that was going to be upgraded just after they received the K1. This way they are able to prevent mass returns.

Pure speculation on my part.


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

yea i hope this happens to and i agree with you i just hope the pictures ive seen are true because i really dont want that so id stick with k1 for sure


----------



## nelamvr6

OK, now the REALLY hard part...  I just received a tracking number from the eBay seller.

Think you check the Amazon site frequently?  I'll be checking the UPS site about every 10 minutes!  

An update:  I did manage to buy a SquareTrade warranty, and I sprang for an extra year, so I have 2 years of coverage for $75...  Not too bad.  highly recommended!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

OK...I have news: BIG news!!  Last night, I won a Kindle on Amazon.com...not a refurb but used once and not liked and has been living in it's box ever since.  Was bought on Sept 18, 2008so warranty will go until then.  Is deregistered and cleared memory.  I have talked to the seller via email about 3 times since the win and it is IN the mail via Priority Mail!!!  She mailed it this morning, Friday, and she sent me the tracking number this afternoon once she got home.  She asked me to please email her once I get it so she knows that it arrived safely.  I was worried once I impulsively bid on it (and won it!) but am geeling MUCH better about the transaction now....I may have gotten a pretty good deal here!!

($355, free shipping and opted for Insurance $2 extra)

I AM SO STINKIN' EXCITED!!!!!  I must also give a HUGE shout out to Roo's Mom and Lotus who waited up half the night with me in chat to see if I won....Daisy and Harvey and a few others joined in as the hours wore on....  THESE BOARDS ROCK!!!!

I WILL HAVE MY KINDLE SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kathy

KindleKay said:


> OK...I have news: BIG news!! Last night, I won a Kindle on Amazon.com...not a refurb but used once and not liked and has been living in it's box ever since. Was bought on Sept 18, 2008so warranty will go until then. Is deregistered and cleared memory. I have talked to the seller via email about 3 times since the win and it is IN the mail via Priority Mail!!! She mailed it this morning, Friday, and she sent me the tracking number this afternoon once she got home. She asked me to please email her once I get it so she knows that it arrived safely. I was worried once I impulsively bid on it (and won it!) but am geeling MUCH better about the transaction now....I may have gotten a pretty good deal here!!
> 
> ($355, free shipping and opted for Insurance $2 extra)
> 
> I AM SO STINKIN' EXCITED!!!!! I must also give a HUGE shout out to Roo's Mom and Lotus who waited up half the night with me in chat to see if I won....Daisy and Harvey and a few others joined in as the hours wore on.... THESE BOARDS ROCK!!!!
> 
> I WILL HAVE MY KINDLE SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Great News. I am so happy for you. Let us know when you get it.


----------



## nelamvr6

KindleKay said:


> OK...I have news: BIG news!! Last night, I won a Kindle on Amazon.com...not a refurb but used once and not liked and has been living in it's box ever since. Was bought on Sept 18, 2008so warranty will go until then. Is deregistered and cleared memory. I have talked to the seller via email about 3 times since the win and it is IN the mail via Priority Mail!!! She mailed it this morning, Friday, and she sent me the tracking number this afternoon once she got home. She asked me to please email her once I get it so she knows that it arrived safely. I was worried once I impulsively bid on it (and won it!) but am geeling MUCH better about the transaction now....I may have gotten a pretty good deal here!!
> 
> ($355, free shipping and opted for Insurance $2 extra)
> 
> I AM SO STINKIN' EXCITED!!!!! I must also give a HUGE shout out to Roo's Mom and Lotus who waited up half the night with me in chat to see if I won....Daisy and Harvey and a few others joined in as the hours wore on.... THESE BOARDS ROCK!!!!
> 
> I WILL HAVE MY KINDLE SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wow! Congrats! Sounds like you got a great deal!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congrats KindleKay. Keep us posted!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Thanks!  I just went and got an extended warranty on SquareTrade.  2 years for $74.99.  Not bad!  Plus I can transfer it if I decide to sell/give the eBay Kindle away IF I decide to let Amazon go ahead and still send me a new one.....Haven't decided yet.  My boss is hinting that she would buy it for her daughters bday in Feb or I know that my sister would surely like to get a surprise present, too....  I'll decide once eBay Kindle gets here what I am going to do about the backordered Amazon order....


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations KindleKay! Enjoy! I will still be waiting for mine when you have yours in hand. (It may be silly, but since mine is a Christmas present from DH, I am sticking with the original order even if it means waiting a bit longer.)


----------



## Marci

KindleKay -

Excellent news!  Good for you in winning the Kindle on eBay.  Were there a lot of bidders?  

And that prices is a steal!  Keep us updated on the shipping & let us hear your holler when it arrives  

Marci


----------



## Sherlock

Hey KindleKay, Congratulations!

I'm green with envy so be sure and let us know when you get it and what you think.  Still waiting on mine that I ordered on December 15 so let me live vicariously through you.  

Do all of you kindle-waiters have moments of extreme anxiety when you feel like you just cannot wait another minute and that you will never get that coveted box.........feel like running around in circles screaming and tearing at your hair?  Don't worry, I haven't dropped over the edge yet.  LOL.  I tell myself to get a grip and suck it up and go on about my business.  It can't be much longer, can it?

I see the wait time for a new order is now down to 3 to 5 weeks.


----------



## Guest

First I must say congratulations to Kay.  That is truly great news.  I am really surprised you got such a good deal and very happy for you.

I think I am very fortunate to have ordered my Kindle when I did.  Those of us that ordered ours in November, received some of the very last ones that were shipped in 2K8.

I thought waiting 3 weeks was hard.  I don't wait well for things I really want.  It was one of the main reasons I wanted a Kindle, no more waiting!  

The only thing I can say is as agonizing the wait is, it is so worth it.  As much as I love my computer, I still don't have the attachment to it that I have with my Kindle.

Hang in there, read all of your DTBs and don't be afraid to buy more of them to help you wait.  Keep your selves busy and try to not let the stress get to you.


----------



## Wunderkind

Sherlock said:


> I see the wait time for a new order is now down to 3 to 5 weeks.


Thanks for pointing this out -- I hadn't seen the change from the 4 to 6 week estimate! I'm one of those Kindle waiters  that is so looking forward to having it in my hands! It's nice to have official confirmation that the wait is shrinking.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Sherlock said:


> Do all of you kindle-waiters have moments of extreme anxiety when you feel like you just cannot wait another minute and that you will never get that coveted box.........feel like running around in circles screaming and tearing at your hair? Don't worry, I haven't dropped over the edge yet. LOL. I tell myself to get a grip and suck it up and go on about my business. It can't be much longer, can it?


I believe that it was one of THOSE moments that caused me to log into eBay and bid on a used Kindle to which no one outbid me and now my Kindle is on it's way


----------



## Roos Mom

Morning KindleKay  it's nice to see you are doing well and on the official KINDLE WATCH.  When does your tracking information say it will deliver?  I looked for you last night i was worried you might have had second thoughts.  You are going to  be so happy with it.  Now what are your plans for the one on order?  I have to say it was fun staying up past my bed time and waiting for the baby to arrive.  You did well through your labor.  Now you know what child birth is like and yes all you remember is the excitement of the arrival.  I'll catch you in our new room thanks to Harv.  I spent days cleaning doing wash cleaning windows scrubbing bathrooms all 3 of them.  Making dinners so i wouldn't have to spend anymore time in the kitchen then i would have to. with eight people living here and all their firends popping by for dinner it can get to be hours in the kitchen.  I did a big food shopping trip and my husband thought i was out of my mind but i told him the first one to bother me when i was Kindleing was going to pay dearly for it.  i did my time and took care of everyones needs and wants so i was entitled to some time alone with me kindle.  It is bad sometimes but i went to the dentist yesterday and when they called me i told them to take the next person and come back to me.  I was in the zone and didn't want to stop.  It lead to a big talk with the doctor because he also didn't get his wife a kindle in time.  Well touch base when you have time and let me know what day it will be here.  By the way do we have a name now?


----------



## Guest

I believe she said she will be reading *Dead Until Dark * on it first and will name it/her Sookie.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Thanks, Roo!  Thanks to all of you!  I AM excited and I do plan on getting the house all in order this weekend so I can anticipate and arrival on Monday or Tuesday.  The USPS.com has not updated their system yet so I don't know where Sookie is    But that is OK because past experience shows that the post office has a TERRIBLE tracking system.  I have never had it be correct.  It usually does not show delivered until I have had the item for a day or two!

I just had a little spree on decalgirl.com!!  I wasn't going to do that for awhile, but I caved    I got a Kindle skin, an iPhone skin and a laptop skin.  The iPhone and laptop will match in Vera but I went for more subtle in Kindle skin so it will match my Tree of Life Oberon cover better: Monet: Garden at Giverny

I CAN'T WAIT!!!!

I have not made any decisions about what to do with the Amazon order.  My boss's daughter has a birthday in February and she hinted that she would be interested in buying the eBay Kindle from me for a discount.....my sister in WV can't afford such things right now and I would love to surprise her.....I just don't know!  I can't cancel the order anyway until I get eBay Kindle (so I don't lose the stuff I ordered that is pending!)  So I will just make a decision later.

Did I mention that I CAN'T WAIT?!?!


----------



## Guest

I think it'll be there Monday.  Even though they don't deliver on Sunday, the mail still moves.  Try not to hurt your carrier.


----------



## Annalog

Sherlock said:


> ... Do all of you kindle-waiters have moments of extreme anxiety when you feel like you just cannot wait another minute and that you will never get that coveted box.........feel like running around in circles screaming and tearing at your hair? Don't worry, I haven't dropped over the edge yet. LOL. I tell myself to get a grip and suck it up and go on about my business. It can't be much longer, can it? ...


Absolutely! I have spending the time preparing for my Kindle-to-be. Last night DH said it was like getting ready for a baby.  I have a new purse that will be used for the first time after my K arrives, I have a StrangeDog cover and DecalGirl skin waiting, and I am sewing a padded case to go inside the purse. I can do pinning while reading KindleBoards. (It helps the waiting as I am still on dial-up at home.) 

I think it is more difficult for DH than for me. (EDIT: It is a Christmas gift from him as he knew I would like it. He did not realize I would become so obsessed with it even before it arrived! ) I have things to do to prepare. He is watching and listening to two people waiting for their Kindles to arrive; me at home and someone where he works. DH even notified me when someone with a Kindle would be where he works but since I had to be at work as well, many miles away, I did not get to see that Kindle in the wild. I suspect that the first Kindle I will see in person will be in 3-5 weeks when mine arrives (assuming it ships a week early).

Anna


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

My husband ordered my (original, Amazon) Kindle as well.  He just shakes his head at my new passion and says that he hopes that it lives up to my expectations....I think that it will!


----------



## nelamvr6

Wunderkind said:


> Thanks for pointing this out -- I hadn't seen the change from the 4 to 6 week estimate! I'm one of those Kindle waiters  that is so looking forward to having it in my hands! It's nice to have official confirmation that the wait is shrinking.


I think I helped by canceling my order after I bought the refurb!


----------



## Dazlyn

I'm so glad I am not the only one who is going crazy while waiting for their Kindle.  I can't ebay for one since my Kindle was a Christmas gift from a friend.  I think the anticipation is so high because I am an avid reader and every time I pick up a DTB I think of how nice it would be if it was my Kindle instead.  When I want something new to read ...... where is my Kindle?  When I want the next book in a series ... where is my Kindle?  When I want a different book to read and I have to go down into the basement to find it .... where is my Kindle?  You get the general idea    So ..... WHERE IS MY KINDLE!  lol


----------



## intinst

I am not having too much trouble waiting. In some areas of my life I can be patient. Of course, my work is helping with that. Between working 70 to 80 hours a week, sleeping and eating there is not too much time left over for reading. O well, at least my job so far has been steady with no sign of layoffs, yet.


----------



## LSbookend

Sherlock said:


> Hey KindleKay, Congratulations!
> 
> Do all of you kindle-waiters have moments of extreme anxiety when you feel like you just cannot wait another minute and that you will never get that coveted box.........feel like running around in circles screaming and tearing at your hair? Don't worry, I haven't dropped over the edge yet. LOL. I tell myself to get a grip and suck it up and go on about my business. It can't be much longer, can it?
> 
> I see the wait time for a new order is now down to 3 to 5 weeks.


Ditto


----------



## LSbookend

intinst, what do you do? 70-80 hours a week gezz. Accounting? It is that time of the year.


----------



## intinst

LSbookend said:


> intinst, what do you do? 70-80 hours a week gezz. Accounting? It is that time of the year.


I am an aircraft mechanic, working in the service center for Dassault Falcon Jet. They are business jets, different models selling for 25 to 40 Million. I specialize in interior installation, cabinets, seats,carpet,etc. Been there since Sept. of 1977.


----------



## Guest

Wow!  That sounds like a very cool job.

One of the things I used to dread in my pre-Kindle days was running out of books.  I used to ration out my reading so I'd have plenty for the weekends.

Having a Kindle, I don't have to worry about that anymore.  A new book is just one click away.  I love that!  

Tomorrow "Kitty and the Dead Man's Hand" will be released.  I have it pre-ordered.  When I get up tomorrow, my book will be there!  

If you love reading and aren't a technophobe, you will love a Kindle.  I find it hard to believe there are people that don't like them.

Before mine came, I did think to myself, "What if it doesn't live up to the hype?"  I soon found out the hype doesn't do it justice.


----------



## intinst

It is a very interesting job. The stresses of delivery are sometimes hard to take. And you can imagine how bad it is when something is damaged during installation or removal. people do not take kindly to scratches in their 200 thousand dollar cabinets or their 20 thousand dollar seats. I read as a tension reliever. I am really looking forward to my Kindle.


----------



## Guest

Yes. I can understand that.  I could never do it. no matter how good the money is.  I don't do stress well.


----------



## Sherlock

With no Kindle yet in sight I just made a run to Borders.  Got 2 DTBs (I gotta have books in one form or another!) and a Mighty Bright XtraFlex2 light in anticipation.


----------



## LSbookend

Wow intinst. It sounds interesting and understandable about needing a stress reliever.


----------



## sheltiemom

Funny - this afternoon, I went to B & N and got the same Mighty Bright 2 and a DTB.  I keep thinking the Kindle is going to come so I only buy one book at a time, now.


----------



## Sherlock

sheltiemom said:


> Funny - this afternoon, I went to B & N and got the same Mighty Bright 2 and a DTB. I keep thinking the Kindle is going to come so I only buy one book at a time, now.


So now we know which of us is the bigger optimist.


----------



## nelamvr6

The DTB I'm reading right now isn't available (yet!) in Kindle format, so I'm trying to finish it before my refurb arrives...  I hope I don't make it!


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

so i just wanna say i want my kindle really bad my arms are hurting from these huge dtbs


----------



## knit4keeps

Okay, so I have ZERO tolerance for waiting and am wishing for a miracle. My Kindle is due to be delivered (overnight shipping) between March 4-11. I know some have shipped earlier than expected but I read a post that said CS is telling people they are shipping nothing until the end of February. 

I hope that's not the case. I want my Kindle, and I want it now and NO, I don't want a G2, I want the G1 with the SD slot.

Bah! It's Monday.


----------



## Laney

Hi.  I just joined the kindleboards.  I am also anxiously awaiting my kindle.  I placed my order on Dec. 19th.  My expected ship date is March 12-23.  AAAAHHHHH!  Anyway, if I go to my account and switch my order to overnight shipping will it change my ship date?  If it moves it closer that's fine but I don't want to make it ship later.  
I must read about 5 books a week.  My bookcases are full and I refuse to buy paperbacks.  Don't ask me why.  I need my kindle so I can break my habit.  I also read the NYTimes daily and 60.00 a month for the paper is a pain.  I can't wait to only pay 12.00 a month for my paper!


----------



## drenee

Laney, welcome.  I changed my shipping back in November and it did not change my waiting time.  But I have heard others say that it has changed their status.  I don't think there's any real rhyme or reason.  
Please take a couple minutes and go to introductions and tell us about yourself.
debbie


----------



## Laney

Okay, I went a head and switched to overnight shipping and it moved my ship date up by 2 weeks!  How exciting!
Thanks for the heads up.  I'm heading over to the intro.'s now.


----------



## Wunderkind

Since it doesn't appear that any Kindles have been shipped from Amazon for quite a while (at least no postings on this site reflect that, other than people that have purchased used or from eBay) -- I wonder if Kindle 1.0 will even be an option to buy from Amazon if Kindle 2.0 is released. There are people (based on the poll on this site) that ordered in November and have not received their Kindle. It would seem strange for Amazon to hold onto Kindles instead of fulfilling orders that are that dated.

Just raises the possibility that K1s are not even being manufactured anymore (except to allow for replacements of damaged K1s under warranty) for sale to new buyers.


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

i want my kindle


----------



## nelamvr6

My Kindle is HERE!!!

I'm now re-reading an old friend, the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy...  And in honor of Mr. Adams I've named my Kindle Trillian!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Great name! I do so love those books. I am re-reading them right now.


----------



## Marci

nelamvr6 said:


> My Kindle is HERE!!!
> 
> I'm now re-reading an old friend, the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy... And in honor of Mr. Adams I've named my Kindle Trillian!


HEY, Congratulations! This is great to hear! How was it for you in opening the package and booting Trillian for the first time?

Come on, spill the details 

Marci


----------



## CS

Marci said:


> HEY, Congratulations! This is great to hear! How was it for you in opening the package and booting Trillian for the first time?
> 
> Come on, spill the details
> 
> Marci


LOL. When I first read the word "Trillian" in your post, I thought you were referring to the IM program. I was about to ask how you got *that* working on your Kindle.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

nelamvr6 said:


> My Kindle is HERE!!!
> 
> I'm now re-reading an old friend, the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy... And in honor of Mr. Adams I've named my Kindle Trillian!


WOO HOO!! Congrats on receiving Trillian, love the name. 

Happy Kindling!


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

waiting soon i hope for shipped to pop up on screen


----------



## Guest

Marcthekindlefreak said:


> waiting soon i hope for shipped to pop up on screen


We're with you. We really do love hearing about Kindle arrivals.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I love the Kindle name Trillan!


----------



## Guest

KindleKay said:


> I love the Kindle name Trillan!


Yep. It's one in a million.


----------



## LSbookend

Figured this thread needed a bump since we are starting to get emails telling us we are updated. I'm excited and so is everyone else; mad or happy KB members are stirring.


----------



## libro

I'm definitely not on Kindle watch yet, but I did receive an update on my Amazon acount this afternoon.  Instead of giving a delivery estimate range of March 4-13, it now gives a delivery estimate date of February 27!  Now I wish I had selected 1-day shipping instead of standard 3 day.  Well, more money for books!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

libro said:


> I'm definitely not on Kindle watch yet, but I did receive an update on my Amazon acount this afternoon. Instead of giving a delivery estimate range of March 4-13, it now gives a delivery estimate date of February 27! Now I wish I had selected 1-day shipping instead of standard 3 day. Well, more money for books!


Call them and see if you can change the delivery option. Or think that you have been patient this long, you can wait two more days.


----------



## ELDogStar

14.5 days and they start shipping.

The line forms BEHIND me!


----------



## libro

ProfCrash said:


> Call them and see if you can change the delivery option. Or think that you have been patient this long, you can wait two more days.


Normally I would definitely do that, but I'm so paranoid about messing up my Kindle order. It's not even logical how paranoid I am *ha ha* February 27 falls on a Friday, so it's even more suspenseful. I feel like a child.


----------



## LSbookend

ELDogStar said:


> 14.5 days and they start shipping.
> 
> The line forms BEHIND me!


I'm cutting in front of you, you can go tell the teacher if you want.


----------



## ELDogStar

Going to be a lot of happy activity around here the last days of February!
Glad it is a SHORT month...


----------



## ELDogStar

LSbookend said:


> I'm cutting in front of you, you can go tell the teacher if you want.


Consider yourself reported to the Vice Principal...


----------



## Annalog

libro said:


> I'm definitely not on Kindle watch yet, but I did receive an update on my Amazon acount this afternoon. Instead of giving a delivery estimate range of March 4-13, it now gives a delivery estimate date of February 27! Now I wish I had selected 1-day shipping instead of standard 3 day. Well, more money for books!


I saw this and checked my order AGAIN today. It had not changed a few hours ago but now it has changed. Instead of Feb 20- Mar 3 it now says Shipping estimate: March 2, 2009. That is what I get for selecting Free Shipping!


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

where can i find the press conference video i wanna watch it


----------



## Sherlock

I am Snoopy dancing!!  Nose in the air and feet moving.........      So excited!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

My ship date is 2/24 with delivery on 2/25 (I changed the shipping from 3 days to one day with no problem).  Original ship dates were 3/9 to 3/20.  Woohoo!


----------



## Annalog

LSbookend said:


> I'm cutting in front of you, you can go tell the teacher if you want.


LSBookend, has your order date changed? I am curious as we ordered the same day.
Anna


----------



## Annalog

Thanks for updating your sig, LSBookend. 5 days difference in shipping estimate due to shipping method. We will see what the actual delivery difference is.    
Anna


----------



## LSbookend

Annalog said:


> LSBookend, has your order date changed? I am curious as we ordered the same day.
> Anna


Ha I wrote this as you wrote above me.

Yes it went from feb 20 to something then in Dec. DH changed to one day shipping and it showed Feb 27- march something, (which we know by now is just the stupid computer) but now it shows Feb 25 I would call to see if you can update your shipping and see if you can keep your spot in "line" right behind me of course  Or you could stick with free shipping amazon seems to ship fast anyways.
Excitement is brewing.

LS


----------



## LSbookend

Okay, party I just made 100 posts, well I guess this would be 101.


----------



## libro

LSbookend said:


> Okay, party I just made 100 posts, well I guess this would be 101.


You have a lot of reasons to party today, don't you?


----------



## Annalog

LSbookend said:


> Okay, party I just made 100 posts, well I guess this would be 101.


Congrats! I was so excited I missed my 100 post as well! Double party!


LSbookend said:


> Ha I wrote this as you wrote above me.
> 
> Yes it went from feb 20 to something then in Dec. DH changed to one day shipping and it showed Feb 27- march something, (which we know by now is just the stupid computer) but now it shows Feb 25 I would call to see if you can update your shipping and see if you can keep your spot in "line" right behind me of course  Or you could stick with free shipping amazon seems to ship fast anyways.
> Excitement is brewing.
> 
> LS


Excitement is definitely correct! DH wants me to stick with free shipping. Leaves more $ for books! If it arrives via USPS then it will fit in our LARGE rural mailbox. If it arrives via UPS then he should be home when it arrives. Depending on how late the UPS person is, I might even be home.
Anna


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

i cant wait now i just need to finish 4 harry potter books in 15 days


----------



## intinst

OK! I bought the Kindle that Lilly put up for sale, so I will officially become a Kindle owner with one in my hand this week! I hope to work a little overtime between now and the 24th and give the Kindle2 to my wife. (She doesn't know this yet, keep it quite, OK?) Lilly's even had the Sky Dragon Oberon Cover I had been drooling about. And to think that Sat. I was so P.O.ed that I was going to cancel my order. (By the way, if anyone hasn't seen my apology in that thread, I hereby extend it again. I am sorry for losing it like I did, no excuses)


----------



## Elijsha

my k2 ship date is feb 25 H00t!


----------



## jmeaders

Elijsha said:


> my k2 ship date is feb 25 H00t!


Me too!!!


----------



## Guest

I guess I'm supposed to post here now that we have a second (used) Kindle on the way and I won't have to share LR's anymore.


----------



## Guest

For all of you soon to be Kindlers!


----------



## nelamvr6

OK, now I'm on the waiting list again...

But this time, I'm waiting for a K2, and I at least have a K1 to keep me company in the mean time!


----------



## Kindgirl

*tap foot* 

huuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyy


----------



## ELDogStar

14 days to anticipated shipping start.


----------



## Leslie

Bacardi Jim said:


> I guess I'm supposed to post here now that we have a second (used) Kindle on the way and I won't have to share LR's anymore.


Congratulations, Jim!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Bacardi Jim said:


> I guess I'm supposed to post here now that we have a second (used) Kindle on the way and I won't have to share LR's anymore.


WOO HOO BJ!! Happy you no longer have to share a Kindle.


----------



## Guest

I imagine LR will be happy to.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am wondering when Harvey is going to make a count down clock for the shipment of the K2.


----------



## Guest

Yes, I will be happy. I did not think I would miss my Kindle this much. Not completely horrible, but it is so much nicer to have a new book to read immediately without having to walk to the other end of the house.

I can feel the nerves starting already. We should have tracking info within the next 48-72 hrs.


----------



## Aki

Mine says March 17th =/


----------



## ELDogStar

13 days to anticipated shipping start.


----------



## SongbirdVB

LuckyRainbow said:


> Yes, I will be happy. I did not think I would miss my Kindle this much. Not completely horrible, but it is so much nicer to have a new book to read immediately without having to walk to the other end of the house.
> 
> I can feel the nerves starting already. We should have tracking info within the next 48-72 hrs.


Okay, this made me laugh! Not wanting to walk to the other end of the house for a book! LOL! Just how spoiled ARE we?! Not making fun, I'm the same way. It just struck me as funny.


----------



## luvmy4brats

LuckyRainbow said:


> Yes, I will be happy. I did not think I would miss my Kindle this much. Not completely horrible, but it is so much nicer to have a new book to read immediately without having to walk to the other end of the house.
> 
> I can feel the nerves starting already. We should have tracking info within the next 48-72 hrs.


LOL! I'm so happy for you two.


----------



## Guest

LuckyRainbow said:


> Yes, I will be happy. I did not think I would miss my Kindle this much. Not completely horrible, but it is so much nicer to have a new book to read immediately without having to walk to the other end of the house.
> 
> I can feel the nerves starting already. We should have tracking info within the next 48-72 hrs.


Has Jim picked out a name and his accessories yet?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Vampyre said:


> Has Jim picked out a name and his accessories yet?


Vampy, if Jim names his K2, will you name your K1 & get it some accessories?


----------



## Guest

I got a skin and a reading light but that's as far as I'm gonna go. 


my Kindle has a first name its.....ahhh.....
o-s-c-a-r
my Kindle has a second name its....ummm...
ma-y-e-r
i love to read it every day and if you ask me why i'll
sa a a a a a a a a a a y cuz oscar myer has a way with
K-i-n-d-l-e aaaaays


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

DONE!

Vampy, from henceforth, I will be referring to your Kindle as Oscar!!  

Come'on!!  You know that you want to go to Amazon.com>manage my Kindle and put an official name to your Kindle as Oscar so the top of your K1 screen will say "Oscar"!!!!

(I totally got the joke, but am spinning it to poke fun with you!)


----------



## Leslie

I think Oscar is perfect! 

(I was trying to find the Oscar Wilde screensaver but God knows where that has disappeared on my hard drive....)

L


----------



## ELDogStar

ELDogStar said:


> 13 days to anticipated shipping start.


12 days and counting...


----------



## chocochibi

ELDogStar said:


> 12 days and counting...


LOL El Dog Star, you're keeping my anticipation at a peak with your daily countdowns.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Eric, Thank you for the countdown.

As exited I am about that, I'm even more excited to learn that Vampy has named his Kindle Oscar!


----------



## libro

Yes, Eric, thanks for the countdown!

Chochocibi -- I love your avatar!


----------



## intinst

The Kindle I bought here at Kindleboards is supposed to be delivered today. I hope the UPS man stops the first time by on my street, I don't want to have to through myself in front of the truck.


----------



## CuriousLaura

Marcthekindlefreak said:


> i cant wait now i just need to finish 4 harry potter books in 15 days


Having harry Potter books to read is great, I don't think reading four in 15 days is a problem, I've done it.....two times, the problem would be if I had to read them in a longer time, I can't sop. 
BTW great company to pass the time with, I'm reading The Brief Wondorous Life of Oscar Wao and The Gathering, plus the books for school to keep me busy....apparently I'm not busy enough.....
I'm so exited each day we're a day closer to our K2.....


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> my Kindle has a first name its.....ahhh.....
> o-s-c-a-r
> my Kindle has a second name its....ummm...
> ma-y-e-r
> i love to read it every day and if you ask me why i'll
> sa a a a a a a a a a a y cuz oscar myer has a way with
> K-i-n-d-l-e aaaaays


Now, now, Vampy. You are just going to confuse your Kindle. It already knows its name is "IT".


----------



## Guest

luvmy4brats said:


> Eric, Thank you for the countdown.
> 
> As exited I am about that, I'm even more excited to learn that Vampy has named his Kindle Oscar!


No I didn't


----------



## intinst

OK, it is almost 4 o'clock. Where is the UPS guy? I have been trying to stay busy most of the day, under the theory that a watched for UPS truck never comes.(apologies to the pot boiling saying) The tracking site said it was at the destination point at 7 o'clock last night. Surely that means delivery today. Valentines day can't add that many packages. Oh well, back to prepping the bathroom for painting. *Sigh*


----------



## Guest

Mine came at 7:42pm...


----------



## intinst

Our driver is usually here between 3 and 5. I saw one driver heading back at 9 o'clock yesterday. I was just hoping today would be an early day, I guess.


----------



## Annalog

I am happy for you Intinst - a Kindle in a Sky Dragon Oberon cover.  At least your driver is not late yet! Happy day when it arrives.
Anna


----------



## Stephanie924

Patience is not one of my best virtues[/font]. Can I just go to sleep and wake up the 25th to my new e-baby!


----------



## intinst

It's here! now all I have to do is get it registered in my name. I will then cancell my order for the K2. (Wife says she is not ready for one yet, it may change soon) How do I get the content that I have in my account at amazon to transfer to the new Kindle?


----------



## Annalog

intinst said:


> It's here! now all I have to do is get it registered in my name. I will then cancell my order for the K2. (Wife says she is not ready for one yet, it may change soon) How do I get the content that I have in my account at amazon to transfer to the new Kindle?


Congratulations Intinst! I think the answer is that as soon as you register the one you have you can then tell your Manage My Kindle page which Kindle to send it to. There is a thread on KB that describes it. I will see if I can find it.

EDIT: The following threads describe various ways:
At Amazon: Your Media Library vs. Manage Your Kindle - This one written by Leslie complete with images http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,421.0.html
Redownloading deleted books - responses 1 (from Kindle) and 4 (from Web - Manage Your Kindle) http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3070.msg0.html#new
Similar question http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3545.msg76696.html#msg76696



slh92462 said:


> Patience is not one of my best virtues. Can I just go to sleep and wake up the 25th to my new e-baby!


It is not one of my best virtues either.  I keep telling myself that not changing my shipping method will leave more $ for books, but the real reason is that DH does not want the order changed and the Kindle is a Christmas gift from him to me.  My order still says it is not shipping until March 2nd. At least it should arrive before my birthday at the end of March! In the meantime, not only does he have to listen to me be impatient about my Kindle-to-be but he also has to listen to a coworker waiting for her Kindle as well. 
Anna


----------



## Gruntman

I can't stand the wait, whats the matter with amazon you would think that with all this technology at their finger tips they could have anticipated my order and shipped it to me the day before i decided to buy it. 

Making me wait is just cruel.


----------



## Guest

Thanks, all, for the nice thoughts.

I'll name my Kindle when Hell freezes over.


----------



## Annalog

intinst said:


> It's here! now all I have to do is get it registered in my name. I will then cancell my order for the K2. (Wife says she is not ready for one yet, it may change soon) How do I get the content that I have in my account at amazon to transfer to the new Kindle?


You have probably already figured it out but I updated my earlier reply with links on KB that describe the answer to your question. 
Happy Kindling,
Anna


----------



## Annalog

Gruntman said:


> I can't stand the wait, whats the matter with amazon you would think that with all this technology at their finger tips they could have anticipated my order and shipped it to me the day before i decided to buy it.
> 
> Making me wait is just cruel.


LOL


----------



## Dangerosa

14 more days =  eternity.


----------



## intinst

Annalog said:


> You have probably already figured it out but I updated my earlier reply with links on KB that describe the answer to your question.
> Happy Kindling,
> Anna


Yes I did,Thank you for taking the time to find this for me.I am reading a short story that I waited for the kindle to enjoy, then going straight to Leslie's FAQ. So Far = Wonderful!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You heard it here first:  BJ's Kindle is named "when Hell freezes over".  Just think, when he orders a book it'll say. . .sending to when hell freezes over.



Ann


----------



## Angela

Gee, I bought a K1 on Tuesday afternoon, it was shipped yesterday and was on my front porch when I got home this afternoon... I didn't even get the chance to post I was waiting for my Kindle to arrive  My Kindle Watch is already over!! 

I had forgotten though what the Kindle actually looked like without a skin! The new K1 looks so... bare!  I am having fun though getting it all set up for my friend! 



Ann Von Hagel said:


> You heard it here first: BJ's Kindle is named "when Hell freezes over". Just think, when he orders a book it'll say. . .sending to when hell freezes over.
> 
> 
> 
> Ann


LOL


----------



## Gruntman

Gaaah! two days that is so not fair.


----------



## Annalog

Angela said:


> Gee, I bought a K1 on Tuesday afternoon, it was shipped yesterday and was on my front porch when I got home this afternoon... I didn't even get the chance to post I was waiting for my Kindle to arrive  My Kindle Watch is already over!!
> 
> I had forgotten though what the Kindle actually looked like without a skin! The new K1 looks so... bare!  I am having fun though getting it all set up for my friend!


Have fun setting up the new K1 for your friend. If you have your Kindle beside you showing the time while you set up the new K1, would that make your Kindle a Kindle watch? 

I decided to change my shipping method from Super Saver to Standard Shipping because I don't want to wait until March 2nd to get the shipment notice from Amazon. I would not be surprised if I change it again to 2-Day before the 24th. 
Anna


----------



## Guest

Ann Von Hagel said:


> You heard it here first: BJ's Kindle is named "when Hell freezes over". Just think, when he orders a book it'll say. . .sending to when hell freezes over.
> 
> 
> 
> Ann


Actually, I think he means that his Kindle's name is "Eagle".


----------



## luvmy4brats

Bacardi Jim said:


> Thanks, all, for the nice thoughts.
> 
> I'll name my Kindle when Hell freezes over.


When Hell freezes over...hhhmm, that's kind of a long name  Should we just call it Hell for short?


----------



## ELDogStar

ELDogStar said:


> 12 days and counting...


11 days and counting...


----------



## Leslie

intinst said:


> Yes I did,Thank you for taking the time to find this for me.I am reading a short story that I waited for the kindle to enjoy, then going straight to Leslie's FAQ. So Far = Wonderful!


Congratulations intinst! I am so happy for you. Happy Kindling!

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

ELDogStar said:


> 11 days and counting...


You're my hero. I should give you something special. Would you like one of my children? Preferably the one driving me crazy at the moment. (although her sister and most likely brother might be up in rotation by the time anybody ever takes me up on the offer)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congrats intinst! You will be a Kindlholic in no time.   Enjoy!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann Von Hagel said:


> You heard it here first: BJ's Kindle is named "when Hell freezes over". Just think, when he orders a book it'll say. . .sending to when hell freezes over.
> 
> 
> 
> Ann


----------



## ELDogStar

luvmy4brats said:


> You're my hero. I should give you something special. Would you like one of my children? Preferably the one driving me crazy at the moment. (although her sister and most likely brother might be up in rotation by the time anybody ever takes me up on the offer)


No children required...
Maybe a puppy!

Eric


----------



## intinst

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Congrats intinst! You will be a Kindlholic in no time.  Enjoy!


I am afraid that happened even before the arrival of the Kindle. Oh well, there are far worse addictions, At least it's not World of War...


----------



## CuriousLaura

Dangerosa said:


> 14 more days = eternity.


11 days = eternity +11 days
Every second I'm without my K2 is an eternity so imagine the wait.... in other words it's just been 4 days since the waiting for the K2 launch was over and now again....


----------



## cheshirenc

CuriousLaura said:


> ... in other words it's just been 4 days since the waiting for the K2 launch was over and now again....


Wow, I can't believe it's only been four days. Maybe they'll tease us and do an early ship


----------



## CuriousLaura

cheshirenc said:


> Wow, I can't believe it's only been four days. Maybe they'll tease us and do an early ship


LOL
I wish... I just did the probability on that and the numbers gave me 0.00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001

So Cheers, here's to hoping!!!


----------



## Yaykindle

I'm waiting for my Kindle too..... not 2 but Kindle. Hoping for delivery next week. I know its only the original but
I don't care. I'm excited and I needed to say and post in the thread. Since its pretty much this boards fault I'm
dying for a Kindle. lol

Anyway.... Im excited... did I say that?


----------



## intinst

Yaykindle said:


> I'm waiting for my Kindle too..... not 2 but Kindle. Hoping for delivery next week. I know its only the original but
> I don't care. I'm excited and I needed to say and post in the thread. Since its pretty much this boards fault I'm
> dying for a Kindle. lol
> 
> Anyway.... Im excited... did I say that?


Please don't say it that way, "only  the original". You are talking about one of the dearest possessions many of us own. We will accept your calling it "Classic", that has a nice sound to it.


----------



## ELDogStar

ELDogStar said:


> 11 days and counting...


10 days and still counting...


----------



## Guest

Yes, we now have the Kindle and the Kindle Klassic.


----------



## Leslie

intinst said:


> Please don't say it that way, "only  the original". You are talking about one of the dearest possessions many of us own. We will accept your calling it "Classic", that has a nice sound to it.


In Kindlespeak, that would be Klassic....

L


----------



## Guest

I implied that in my post.


----------



## Leslie

Vampyre said:


> I implied that in my post.


Right, I saw that after I posted.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vampyre said:


> Yes, we now have the Kindle and the Kindle Klassic.


Remember, it was Coke Classic that won in the end.

Leslie, I know we will get an impartial comparison from you when GP arrives.


----------



## Leslie

gertiekindle said:


> Remember, it was Coke Classic that won in the end.
> 
> Leslie, I know we will get an impartial comparison from you when GP arrives.


You definitely will. And I am keeping Sir Sterndale Bennett (my klassic) too and have no plans to sell him.

L


----------



## Guest

Okay, our Kindle watch is in full gear here. BJ's Kindle has been shipped and is scheduled to arrive on Thursday. I am sure he will be too cool to get very excited. The UPS man won't have to worry about being tackled in our yard.


----------



## Leslie

LuckyRainbow said:


> Okay, our Kindle watch is in full gear here. BJ's Kindle has been shipped and is scheduled to arrive on Thursday. I am sure he will be too cool to get very excited. The UPS man won't have to worry about being tackled in our yard.


Gruntman has already admitted to doing a happy dance when the UPS guy arrived, and it wasn't even for a Kindle. Is BJ manly enough to do so too?


----------



## Guest

I don't know. The only dance I usually see is the "I told you so" dance.


----------



## Guest

LuckyRainbow said:


> I don't know. The only dance I usually see is the "I told you so" dance.


You weren't home the night I injured my foot....


----------



## Yaykindle

Thank you.
I will definitely never use only again... got caught up in the wash of excitement for these K2's.
But, I'm still anxiously awaiting my Kindle KLASSIC!


----------



## Gruntman

Leslie said:


> Gruntman has already admitted to doing a happy dance when the UPS guy arrived, and it wasn't even for a Kindle. Is BJ manly enough to do so too?


NO!!! the shame , the shame!


----------



## ELDogStar

ELDogStar said:


> 10 days and still counting...


Guess what?
We are into single digits baby!

9 days and still counting...

Eric


----------



## Xia

LuckyRainbow said:


> Okay, our Kindle watch is in full gear here. BJ's Kindle has been shipped and is scheduled to arrive on Thursday. I am sure he will be too cool to get very excited. The UPS man won't have to worry about being tackled in our yard.


Whaaa .. ? ? ? ? ? BJ doesn't yet have a Kindle? ? ?

I am so confused...


----------



## Guest

Xia said:


> Whaaa .. ? ? ? ? ? BJ doesn't yet have a Kindle? ? ?
> 
> I am so confused...


We share one right now. We're about to be a 2 Kindle household.


----------



## Xia

Bacardi Jim said:


> We share one right now. We're about to be a 2 Kindle household.


Oh, okay. That makes sense. And all is right in the world once again.


----------



## Guest

Leslie said:


> Gruntman has already admitted to doing a happy dance when the UPS guy arrived, and it wasn't even for a Kindle. Is BJ manly enough to do so too?










* OOPS*


----------



## Guest

Suppertime


----------



## Guest

ARRRRRRRRRRRGH!!!


----------



## Leslie

Bacardi Jim said:


> Suppertime


My stomach clock just went off. 
It's suppertime and Charlie Brown has forgotten to feed me. 
Here I lie, a withering hollow shell of a dog, and there sits my supper dish...EMPTY! 
But that's alright. He'll remember. 
When no furry friend comes to greet him after school, then he'll remember, and he'll rush out here to the doghouse but it'll be too late. 
There will be nothing left but the dried carcass of the former friend who used to run and play so happily in the sunshine... 
Nothing left, but the bleached puppy bones of..


----------



## Guest




----------



## LSbookend

Okay this post is in attempt to get this thread back on track.

If I go on a hunger strike will I get my K2 faster? 

Not that I would go that far. I happen to like food.


----------



## Guest

Well it wont be too long now and it'll even be sooner after tomorrow..


----------



## Gruntman

I tried to sleep my way to delivery, didn't work very well all I dreamt about was the Kindle, and someone named Hugh beating me with a stick  

maybe drinking will work.


----------



## Leslie

Gruntman said:


> I tried to sleep my way to delivery, didn't work very well all I dreamt about was the Kindle, and someone named Hugh beating me with a stick
> 
> *maybe drinking will work.*


As they say, the sun is over the yardarm somewhere in the world!

L


----------



## Guest

Gruntman said:


> I tried to sleep my way to delivery, didn't work very well all I dreamt about was the Kindle, and someone named Hugh beating me with a stick
> 
> maybe drinking will work.


Were you in the Hibbing textile mill?


----------



## Gruntman

Vampyre said:


> Were you in the Hibbing textile mill?


Now that you mention it there were a lot of short people, I thought they were midgets(they're in all my worst nightmares) but they could have been kids making sweaters.


----------



## Guest

Ah yes, the Hibblings!


----------



## Lalaboobaby

Anyway doing the same thing I am?  I keep checking my order to see if Amazon actually will ship earlier, before the 24th.  I think I'm driving myself crazy.  LOL


----------



## Gruntman

Several times today... just checked again


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Lalaboobaby said:


> Anyway doing the same thing I am? I keep checking my order to see if Amazon actually will ship earlier, before the 24th. I think I'm driving myself crazy. LOL


You think your driving yourself crazy? Sounds to me like you know you are driving yourself crazy.  Kindle fever is dangerous and spreading.


----------



## durphy

I just saw "Kindle 2 has arrived" up in the corner of Amazon home page and nearly lost it. Power of suggestion.


----------



## Guest

As bad as the waiting is, the worst for me was the actual day of delivery.  Every noise was a UPS truck.  Everytime a pine cone hir my roof, I was up and running to the windows.  I was constantlly scaring the crap out of my cats.  They eventually decided it was safer outside.

Nov 22 was the longest, most stressful day of my life.


----------



## intinst

the day of my Kindle delivery, I was trying to stay busy painting my bathroom, so i would keep making my wife mad about my "Kindle obsession". But every vehicle going by (bathroom on front of house nearest road), sounded to me like an UPS truck. I'd either jump up and look out the window or dash to the front door. I don't think i even did it with the bicycles, but I may have. It was finally delivered about 5 o'clock.


----------



## Gruntman

durphy said:


> I just saw "Kindle 2 has arrived" up in the corner of Amazon home page and nearly lost it. Power of suggestion.


guess Gary A. is right amazon is evil.  

LOL


----------



## Guest

> It was finally delivered about 5 o'clock.


*7:42!!!* on a *FRIDAY* night!

I kept thinking OMG, if it doesn't come today, I'll have to wait until Monday!!! NOOOOooooo!

I don't want to experience anything like that again for a long time if ever.


----------



## intinst

I kept thinking OMG, if it doesn't come today, I'll have to wait until Monday!!! NOOOOooooo!

I don't want to experience anything like that again for a long time if ever.

[/quote] 
Could have been wworse, though. I saw an UPS truck last Friday night finally heading back at 8:45


----------



## Angela

My DD's hubby FINALLY ordered a Kindle for her birthday! She has been hinting for one ever since she Kindlenapped mine back at Thanksgiving!   Anyway, he doesn't know that she knows it is on order... she saw the email and has an expected delivery date of March 3rd. I just got off the phone with her and she is so excited she is having trouble not letting him know that she knows!    Her birthday is not until April 24, so she's not sure yet if he will let her have it when it come in or if she will have to wait! I am so excited for her... another Kindle in the family!!


----------



## Leslie

Angela said:


> My DD's hubby FINALLY ordered a Kindle for her birthday! She has been hinting for one ever since she Kindlenapped mine back at Thanksgiving!  Anyway, he doesn't know that she knows it is on order... she saw the email and has an expected delivery date of March 3rd. I just got off the phone with her and she is so excited she is having trouble not letting him know that she knows!  Her birthday is not until April 24, so she's not sure yet if he will let her have it when it come in or if she will have to wait! I am so excited for her... another Kindle in the family!!


Ai yi yi....this is bringing back memories of the Christmas kindle that was opened and then re-wrapped and all sorts of plans for repeated re-wrapping...

Who was that, anyway? Anyone here remember? It was one of our more obsessed members as I recall....


----------



## Angela

Leslie said:


> Ai yi yi....this is bringing back memories of the Christmas kindle that was opened and then re-wrapped and all sorts of plans for repeated re-wrapping...
> 
> Who was that, anyway? Anyone here remember? It was one of our more obsessed members as I recall....


It was me!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

That's wonderful news. I'm excited for her.


----------



## ELDogStar

ELDogStar said:


> Guess what?
> We are into single digits baby!
> 
> 9 days and still counting...
> 
> Eric


8 days and still counting...
That is a day away from 1 week count down.


----------



## Sherlock

ELDogStar said:


> 8 days and still counting...
> That is a day away from 1 week count down.


Love ya, DogStar! Keep us on track.

I'll be at work on the 26th when my K is due. DH will be home and I've already warned him NOT to try for funny and hide it so he can tell me it didn't come. I told him I would probably cry.............so I'm pretty sure he won't because no guy wants to deal with a sobbing woman! LOL


----------



## luvmy4brats

I've already requested the day off from work. Reason: family function. I have to have my priorities straight, dontcha know? If anybody thinks I'll be in any condition to work, well it's a family board so I won't go there. 

The wait isn't so bad now. I have my daughter's kindle now. I bribed her with a new Oberon cover if she would let me keep her kindle until my new one showed up. It was easier than trying to find a reason to ground her.


----------



## Sherlock

I thought about taking the day off but have to take half day on the 25th for DH's doctors appt.  I also considered changing his appt but then nobody would be home when K arrived and I don't want that!  How complicated is life??


----------



## Leslie

Angela said:


> It was me!!


Yes, I know...I was teasing a little bit.

I am wondering if the hold off the present til the actual event, well not really hold off but sort of tease a bit thing runs in your family? You'll have to keep us posted.

L


----------



## Angela

Leslie said:


> Yes, I know...I was teasing a little bit.
> 
> I am wondering if the hold off the present til the actual event, well not really hold off but sort of tease a bit thing runs in your family? You'll have to keep us posted.
> 
> L


Well, the DD is a lot like her mother... 

I don't know if the SIL is as brave as his FIL is when it comes to the teasing, but it will be interesting to see what happens. I do know that since SIL is a stay at home dad, he will be the one there when the Kindle is delivered. I'm kinda tempted to call him up and ask him if he has ordered one (since we aren't supposed to know he has) and have him hide it from her!! Nah... I couldn't do that to my DD!! I know how much she is looking forward to getting it!


----------



## ELDogStar

ELDogStar said:


> 8 days and still counting...
> That is a day away from 1 week count down.


7 days and still counting...

7 days = 1 week
Slow as molasses we are getting there, I anticipate the speed will appear to increase as we get below the 1 week mark!

Hey that is now!

Eric


----------



## chocochibi

ELDogStar said:


> 7 days = 1 week
> Slow as molasses we are getting there, I anticipate the speed will appear to increase as we get below the 1 week mark!
> 
> Hey that is now!
> 
> Eric


I hope it appears to increase. However, my recollections from childhood are of time expanding as Christmas approached


----------



## Guest

chocochibi said:


> I hope it appears to increase. However, my recollections from childhood are of time expanding as Christmas approached


That's been my experience as well. Time expands exponentially as the desired date approaches. Delevery day will be the longest day of your life followed by a huge emotional release once delivery is made.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Vampyre said:


> That's been my experience as well. Time expands exponentially as the desired date approaches. Delevery day will be the longest day of your life followed by a huge emotional release once delivery is made.


What Vampy said. He and I were waiting for delivery on the same day and both of us went a little crazy. Luckily **I** got my sanity back.


----------



## drenee

Vampy is right, delivery day is crazy.  Thank goodness I had a hair appointment scheduled, which helped the time go by.  And bless UPS, they delivered several hours earlier than normal that day.  
deb


----------



## drenee

SongbirdVB said:


> What Vampy said. He and I were waiting for delivery on the same day and both of us went a little crazy. Luckily **I** got my sanity back.


I don't recall Vampy ever claiming sanity in the first place. LOL. JK. Love you, Vampy.


----------



## ELDogStar

chocochibi said:


> I hope it appears to increase. However, my recollections from childhood are of time expanding as Christmas approached


That was my experience as a child as well. I am sure it was for nearly everyone.
But as a grown up... I find that time does compress a little as things get closer.

One time it might not, is when a delay is made right on or near expectation time...

But less than 7 days to shipping... is till less than 7 days to shipping!

Be well all,
Eric


----------



## Guest

SongbirdVB said:


> What Vampy said. He and I were waiting for delivery on the same day and both of us went a little crazy. Luckily **I** got my sanity back.


Well as I remember, yous came hours before mine did..



drenee said:


> I don't recall Vampy ever claiming sanity in the first place. LOL. JK. Love you, Vampy.


Very true and stress makes it worse.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Vampyre said:


> Well as I remember, yous came hours before mine did..
> 
> You're right, it did. I think about 5 HOURS before yours! I would've gone a bunch crazier if I'd had to wait that long too.


----------



## Guest

7:42PM is forever etched in my mind.  I still get small anxiety attacks around that time.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Vampyre said:


> 7:42PM is forever etched in my mind. I still get small anxiety attacks around that time.


LOL!


----------



## intinst

Time to happily anticipated things draws out: Christmas, last day of work before vacation, Kindle deliveries.
Time to things dreaded compacts: dentist visits, court appearances, Mother-in-law coming to stay a while.


----------



## patrisha w.

I had a shipping date of February 26th. I have Amazon Prime {which I highly recommend, BTW}

I blush to admit I just changed the shipping to one day shipping...  

Now it will be arriving on the 25th.

A week and a day...
Now, I AM getting excited!

Patricia


----------



## kevin63

Mine is coming on the 25th also.  Now I'm really starting to get excited.  Now if the UPS guy comes early like he usually does.


----------



## Guest

My UPS guy came by 2:00 all most all the time until it was K-Day.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Vampyre said:


> My UPS guy came by 2:00 all most all the time until it was K-Day.


You would think that he would know it is better to deliver to a Vampire during the day then at night. He seems to like living on the edge.


----------



## Gruntman

ProfCrash said:


> You would think that he would know it is better to deliver to a Vampire during the day then at night. He seems to like living on the edge.


I blame it on TV,Forever Knight, Buffy, Angel, what can a vampire do there is just no respect for the powers off darkness any more.


----------



## CuriousLaura

Gruntman said:


> I blame it on TV,Forever Knight, Buffy, Angel, what can a vampire do there is just no respect for the powers off darkness any more.


I totally agree...what happened to the good old days? the original vampires are missed... 
Cheers to the power of darkness!!


----------



## Guest

Jim's Kindle is en route. It has left Hodgkins, IL this afternoon. Maybe it will get to Little Rock tonight, for delivery tomorrow. Wishful thinking, I know. The UPS site still says Thursday delivery.


----------



## durphy

This is like waiting for Santa. To little children:  Don't look for the UPS truck or the Kindlebunny won't come and bring you a Kindle.


----------



## Gruntman

durphy said:


> This is like waiting for Santa. To little children: Don't look for the UPS truck or the Kindlebunny won't come and bring you a Kindle.


Would he get here faster if I put out carrots and Hot chocolate?


----------



## kevin63

This thing is going to be going crazy next Wednesday and Thurday. Then probably again on Monday    I have the Kindle 2 and the Amazon cover coming on Wednesday and then a purple M edge coming sometime when they decide to ship them out.  Then I just have to wait for Decalgirl to get their skins out.  I'm going to wait a bit on the Oberons and see what the do with the buttons since they have that statement on their website about concentrating on the buttons, so I'm going to see what that means.  I really want the greenman design in purple.  I should just order the journal and adapt it to the Kindle 2.  It has a cool button to match the design.  I could put something behind the button to protect the Kindle.  I was just hoping they'd come out with that design for the Kindle and I saw someone on here say that they contacted Oberon and they aren't doing any request for custom colors on the kindle covers.  I'm sure they are getting bombarded with request for designs with a certain color.


----------



## Guest

This is just the lull before the storm.  When those new Kindles arrive, this place will be hopping.


----------



## Sherlock

It'll be hopping Wednesday and Thursday, but it may be very quiet for the weekend as we all sit and play with our new toys.  If we drop out of sight for a few days, hold down the fort.  We'll be back (with a German accent)!


----------



## ELDogStar

ELDogStar said:


> 7 days and still counting...
> 
> 7 days = 1 week
> Slow as molasses we are getting there, I anticipate the speed will appear to increase as we get below the 1 week mark!
> 
> Hey that is now!
> 
> Eric


6 days

Bit by bit, little by little.
(sorry this was late I didn't sleep well and ended up sleeping later than usual.)


----------



## chocochibi

ELDogStar said:


> (sorry this was late I didn't sleep well and ended up sleeping later than usual.)


Wondered where you were early this morning, since I'm always up early too. Glad you're ok


----------



## libro

If the UPS man usually comes later in the day, does he ever come in the morning if you have a one-day shipment?  (as I'm typing this I realize it sounds much too wishful......)

Should I call UPS and look like a fool?


----------



## pidgeon92

There's no way to know what the UPS route is.... I've had them come as early as 8am, and as late as 9pm. When the dog starts barking, I know UPS has arrived (or the mailman, she wants him to rub her belly, too.).


----------



## bayou

My new Kindle arrives next Friday and I'll be going nuts reading this board until I have Phoebe in my hands!  I work from home and I'm tempted to set up shop on the curb outside on the 27th.

I've already told my friends and family that I will not be available next weekend.  I went nuts on Amazon when I realized I can buy books before it arrives and bought 10..  I'm ready!


----------



## ELDogStar

bayou said:


> My new Kindle arrives next Friday and I'll be going nuts reading this board until I have Phoebe in my hands! I work from home and I'm tempted to set up shop on the curb outside on the 27th.
> 
> I've already told my friends and family that I will not be available next weekend. I went nuts on Amazon when I realized I can buy books before it arrives and bought 10.. I'm ready!


Born on the BAYOU!
(CCR)

Eric


----------



## Guest

Tomorrow is definitely the DAY here at our house. Jim's Kindle has arrived in Little Rock as of 2:44 this afternoon. Delivery will be sometime tomorrow. Counting the hours until my Kindle is returned to my hands. Just have to finish the Stephanie Plum, then I can do something that until now has been forbidden in this house, read the same book as Jim at the same time.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Tomorrow is definitely the DAY here at our house. Jim's Kindle has arrived in Little Rock as of 2:44 this afternoon. Delivery will be sometime tomorrow. Counting the hours until my Kindle is returned to my hands. Just have to finish the Stephanie Plum, then I can do something that until now has been forbidden in this house, read the same book as Jim at the same time.


Oh, how exciting! You know we need a play-by-play.


----------



## LSbookend

libro said:


> If the UPS man usually comes later in the day, does he ever come in the morning if you have a one-day shipment? (as I'm typing this I realize it sounds much too wishful......)
> 
> Should I call UPS and look like a fool?


Go ahead call. You have my vote.


----------



## Leslie

ogie287 said:


> Oh, how exciting! You know we need a play-by-play.


Yes, really. Jim's Kindlewatch, we're all on it.

L


----------



## Guest

Little BacardiKindle is on the way!


----------



## Atunah

My UPS always comes around the same time, no matter what the ship method. My replacement Kindle came yesterday overnight and it was the same time then regular ground between 5-7pm. So in my case it doesn't make a difference. I have had the same UPS driver for 9 years now. I live in a large city and he does a bunch of Apartment complexes on his route so I guess that's the reason.


----------



## Guest

Our UPS guy varies in delivery times, but usually delivers in the afternoon. I just hope it gets there before Jim goes to work or else I may have to use his first.


----------



## Angela

LuckyRainbow said:


> Our UPS guy varies in delivery times, but usually delivers in the afternoon. I just hope it gets there before Jim goes to work or else I may have to use his first.


Is he excited?? You will have to tell us all about it because something tells me that he will downplay the whole thing!!


----------



## ELDogStar

ELDogStar said:


> 6 days
> 
> Bit by bit, little by little.
> (sorry this was late I didn't sleep well and ended up sleeping later than usual.)


5 days

Another day... another dollar in change in our Coinstar funds!

Can ya feel it? Can ya?

So close and yet maybe still so far.

Eric


----------



## chocochibi

It's getting close!
My fingernails will be chewed to the elbows by the time it gets here.


----------



## BookBinder

6 more days.....yiiiipppppeeeeee.  I'm marking the days off on my calendar.  My excitement is the same as that of the kid who got the Red Ryder BB Gun in A Christmas Story.  I hope I don't "hurt my eye out" from reading too much.  LOL  Now I'm really doing the butter churn dance.  Im churning.....I'm churning.....I'm churning......


----------



## Harmakhet

I'd like to thank you all for amping up my antsy-ness for my kindle to arrive.  I was contently waiting (not really) and now I can't contain myself with the prospect of having it my hands.


----------



## Guest

UPS shows "Destination Scan" as of last night here in Little Rock. So, it _should_ be here today, no problem.

Jim, says there is no need for him to be excited, as he has my Kindle to keep him company. LOL 
I, on the other hand, am dying with anticipation for his to arrive.


----------



## Annalog

I was tempted to sign up for Amazon Prime. However I am glad I postponed as I will now be away from home on a business trip until Saturday 28 February. Since I won't be able to have it sooner, I am going with standard shipping to help spread the Kindle delivery load. 



LuckyRainbow said:


> UPS shows "Destination Scan" as of last night here in Little Rock. So, it _should_ be here today, no problem.
> 
> Jim, says there is no need for him to be excited, as he has my Kindle to keep him company. LOL
> I, on the other hand, am dying with anticipation for his to arrive.


Happy to hear it should arrive today so that you can read your Kindles together.


----------



## knit4keeps

So I now approach my FINAL weekend without a Kindle. This time next week I'll be a proud Kindle owner. I've already ordered a bunch of content including samples and books. 

My question to the current owners in the group: Which unofficial guide do you like? The FAQ or the Cookbook? 

Part of the reason that I ended up ordering with one day delivery is that our UPS delivers around 5-6pm. When I have it delivered at work it's on my desk by 10am. 10am is good. AND I don't have to worry about rain, snow or thieves if it sits on my front porch


----------



## k_reader

When do you guys expect amazon to start posting charges on the charge cards/gift cards for the 2/24 kindle 2 delivery?  I think I remember people saying the sequence of events for the last time Kindle was out of stock was, charge card first, then email confirming charge and shipment confirm.  If they ship out on Tuesday, then do you expect the charge cards to get charged as late as Monday... or sooner?


----------



## Leslie

knit4keeps said:


> My question to the current owners in the group: Which unofficial guide do you like? The FAQ or the Cookbook?


Well, I like the FAQ but then...I'm biased. 

Seriously, I have looked at Dave's book and it is fine. He has a different approach than me. He has "recipes" (hence the cookbook analogy) for how to do things. I answer questions...all the questions you could possibly have, and then some.

I would advise *not* purchasing the "how to" books by Don Ursem. They are very poorly written and very poorly formatted. He had a special sale for $.99 and I bought one...and returned it. Yes, it was only 99 cents but it was such a disaster that I was pissed I had spent even a buck on it.

L


----------



## Guest

I find it interesting that the K2 came out the same day as Kim Harrison's new book and that I'll be in Charlotte for the signing.  It's a big day for all of us.

The sad thing is I won't be here to experience K day with you all.  I think I can read post using my Kindle but it wont let me log in.


----------



## kim

I know the Kindle won't be shipped early, so it does no good to keep checking my order status.

But...  Now I'm finding myself going to the Manage My Kindle page to see if there is a serial number assigned yet!


----------



## flyred77

Wow, I was just getting ready to ask what folks were doing to keep themselves calm while WAITING on their new K2 and I found this thread.  Aside from checking repeatedly to see if there is any kind of early delivery or serial number registration, what else are you up to related to your new Kindle coming home?


----------



## Leslie

Mine is still listed as an open order, not yet shipped. It is giving me the button to change the order, if I wanted. I keep debating about cancelling the Amazon cover and saving $30, but I don't want GP to be naked for a month until my Oberon cover arrives.

L


----------



## Guest

Leslie said:


> Mine is still listed as an open order, not yet shipped. It is giving me the button to change the order, if I wanted. I keep debating about cancelling the Amazon cover and saving $30, but I don't want GP to be naked for a month until my Oberon cover arrives.
> 
> L


Well it's only a dollar a day. You can afford it or cancel it and feed 3 starving kids in Africa for the same amount of money. The choice is yours.


----------



## kim

Vampyre said:


> Well it's only a dollar a day. You can afford it or cancel it and feed 3 starving kids in Africa for the same amount of money. The choice is yours.


Feed the children, Leslie


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie said:


> Mine is still listed as an open order, not yet shipped. It is giving me the button to change the order, if I wanted. I keep debating about cancelling the Amazon cover and saving $30, but I don't want GP to be naked for a month until my Oberon cover arrives.
> 
> L


I cancelled mine...again  It just freed up $34 for books. If I don't like reading Bella without a cover I can always order it again and have it the next day. I ordered one of the pretty cases Octochick found yesterday and hopefully will have it as protection at least. I cancelled my M-Edge too because I really want that 2nd Oberon.


----------



## rho

luvmy4brats said:


> I cancelled mine...again  It just freed up $34 for books.


How funny I did the same just before coming here this morning - I'd hate to see my order page on Amazon - order, cancel, order, cancel -- I wanted it more for protection but I don't like that it doesn't have a way to hold it together -- and I think I will wait on the M-Edge until others have tried them and comment -- I love m M-Edge on the K1 though.

edited to add -- if the M-Edge Platform cover were to come at the same time as the Kindle instead of a 2-3 weeks delay I would order it right away!

Thank God women are almost expected to change their minds on things -


----------



## Guest

Mine is here.  Whee.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Bacardi Jim said:


> Mine is here. Whee.


Control yourself, I can sense your excitement from HERE, BJ!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Bacardi Jim said:


> Mine is here. Whee.


Congrats BJ, enjoy! I know LR is happy...


----------



## Guest

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Congrats BJ, enjoy! I know LR is happy...


Exactly. That was the whole point in getting a second one. For her sake. This last two weeks has put a real strain on her.


----------



## Guest

*Happy Dance*

My Kindle is now all mine. *insert evil laugh*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congrats LR... no more sharing !


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> I cancelled mine...again  It just freed up $34 for books. If I don't like reading Bella without a cover I can always order it again and have it the next day. I ordered one of the pretty cases Octochick found yesterday and hopefully will have it as protection at least. I cancelled my M-Edge too because I really want that 2nd Oberon.


I had ordered a M-Edge too. I just sent them a email I want to cancel it. I hope there will not be a problem and I can cancel it.


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> Mine is here. Whee.


Congrats BJ! And congrats to you too, LR!!


----------



## Leslie

Bacardi Jim said:


> Mine is here. Whee.


Congratulations, BJ!


----------



## ELDogStar

Bacardi Jim said:


> Mine is here. Whee.


An easy delivery? I will presume.

Eric


----------



## Guest

ELDogStar said:


> An easy delivery? I will presume.
> 
> Eric


Like passing gas. Quick and painless.


----------



## ELDogStar

Bacardi Jim said:


> Like passing gas. Quick and painless.


Even a little fun.

Eric
I am outta here for the evening... I got a surround system to hook up to my flat screen.


----------



## Guest

BacardiKindle has arrived! Cool!


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> BacardiKindle has arrived! Cool!


You mean "when Hell freezes over?"


----------



## kim

Bacardi Jim said:


> You mean "when Hell freezes over?"


BJ, I'm so proud of you for naming your Kindle. But that is sort of a strange name


----------



## Gruntman

kim said:


> BJ, I'm so proud of you for naming your Kindle. But that is sort of a strange name


No stanger than Hugh Hibbing. (Don't ask  )


----------



## chocochibi

My two kittens are going to the vet to get spayed on Monday, and I'll pick them back up on Tuesday afternoon. I've managed to convince them at work that I'll need to stay home Wednesday (coincidentally when my Kindle will arrive) to make sure they'll be ok. One of the part time people is going to work for me.


----------



## Angela

chocochibi said:


> My two kittens are going to the vet to get spayed on Monday, and I'll pick them back up on Tuesday afternoon. I've managed to convince them at work that I'll need to stay home Wednesday (coincidentally when my Kindle will arrive) to make sure they'll be ok. One of the part time people is going to work for me.


That sounds like a perfectly legitimate reason to stay home to me! Can't imagine anyone expecting you to work the day after the kitties have surgery!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

chocochibi said:


> My two kittens are going to the vet to get spayed on Monday, and I'll pick them back up on Tuesday afternoon. I've managed to convince them at work that I'll need to stay home Wednesday (coincidentally when my Kindle will arrive) to make sure they'll be ok. One of the part time people is going to work for me.


 Sounds reasonable to me!


----------



## Gruntman

chocochibi said:


> My two kittens are going to the vet to get spayed on Monday, and I'll pick them back up on Tuesday afternoon. I've managed to convince them at work that I'll need to stay home Wednesday (coincidentally when my Kindle will arrive) to make sure they'll be ok. One of the part time people is going to work for me.


I guess I was wrong, cats are good for something.


----------



## Guest

Gruntman said:


> I guess I was wrong, cats are good for something.


Besides lunch?


----------



## Gruntman

Bacardi Jim said:


> Besides lunch?


I know, who would'a guessed.


----------



## chocochibi

They're pretty good for keeping you warm in cold weather too.


----------



## Leslie

BJ NAMED HIS KINDLE


Oh my God, Harvey, quick, put it on the banner! 

L


----------



## Guest

chocochibi said:


> They're pretty good for keeping you warm in cold weather too.


So _that's_ what they make Snuggies out of!


----------



## Guest

Leslie said:


> BJ NAMED HIS KINDLE
> 
> Oh my God, Harvey, quick, put it on the banner!
> 
> L


No, I didn't. 'twas a joking reference to something somebody said a couple of days ago.


----------



## Gruntman

chocochibi said:


> They're pretty good for keeping you warm in cold weather too.


You made a coat out of your cats. I'm impressed.


----------



## Gruntman

Bacardi Jim said:


> So _that's_ what they make Snuggies out of!


Aww man, that was so much funnier than mine.


----------



## Leslie

Bacardi Jim said:


> No, I didn't. 'twas a joking reference to something somebody said a couple of days ago.


You're famous, BJ.


----------



## noblesrus

Amazon says "Items Shipping Soon".


----------



## Leslie

noblesrus said:


> Amazon says "Items Shipping Soon".


I am still "Items not yet shipped."

L


----------



## Gruntman

Leslie said:


> I am still "Items not yet shipped."
> 
> L


Same with me.


----------



## kim

noblesrus said:


> Amazon says "Items Shipping Soon".


Do you have a serial number yet in your Manage MY Kindle? What comes first, Shipping Soon or a serial number? I'm guessing the shipping soon happens first.


----------



## Persephone76

noblesrus said:


> Amazon says "Items Shipping Soon".


Me too!!! Woohooo!!! 

(No serial number yet that I can see).


----------



## noblesrus

Nope no serial number.


----------



## Annalog

Persephone76 said:


> Me too!!! Woohooo!!!
> 
> (No serial number yet that I can see).


On the Manage Your Kindle page, click on the Edit Info link. Under the fields where you can change the name and e-mail address of your Kindle is where the serial number would be.

My Kindle still has an Unknown serial number and the order has the status of Items not yet shipped.

Those of you whose orders are identified as Items shipping soon, do you all have one day shipping?


----------



## Gruntman

I have one day but mine still says "item not yet shipped."


----------



## Guest

Gruntman said:


> Aww man, that was so much funnier than mine.


It's my way.


----------



## Persephone76

Annalog said:


> On the Manage Your Kindle page, click on the Edit Info link. Under the fields where you can change the name and e-mail address of your Kindle is where the serial number would be.
> 
> My Kindle still has an Unknown serial number and the order has the status of Items not yet shipped.
> 
> Those of you whose orders are identified as Items shipping soon, do you all have one day shipping?


Yep...no serial yet. Also I have one day shipping and ordered on December 15.

ETA: my estimated delivery date is still Feb 25, for what it's worth.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

Checked about an hour ago and said item not shipped.  I just checked again and now says items shipping soon!

Woohoo!  Happy dance!


----------



## Gables Girl

Leslie said:


> I am still "Items not yet shipped."
> 
> L


Me too!


----------



## Gruntman

Bacardi Jim said:


> It's my way.


I gotta learn to type with more than two fingers.


----------



## Anne

I just checked mine it says Item shipping soon


----------



## MeganW

Mine still says "Not yet shipped" -- I ordered on Dec. 30 with one day shipping.  But I'm refreshing a lot -- it could happen any minute!!


----------



## Gruntman

MeganW said:


> Mine still says "Not yet shipped" -- I ordered on Dec. 30 with one day shipping. But I'm refreshing a lot -- it could happen any minute!!


Just checked again, still "item not yet shipped".


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

so only like 5 days so exciting cant wait but have so much to do before then its going to suck but when i get it life is going to be good


----------



## LSims10248

Mine says "shipping soon" and I just checked my credit card and I have about $370 less on my available credit.  The charge isn't showing yet, but my available credit has decreased!  That's a good sign that it is getting close, right?  BTW, I'm new here and mostly lurk.  I ordered my Kindle on Dec. 24, so I am ready for it to finally arrive!  Oh, happy day...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The next week is going to be interesting isn't it? 

I am so excited for all of you who are expecting Kindles. I am most excited for the folks who are getting their first Kindle. It is a happy, happy time.

I am excited for the folks who are upgrading. And a bit jealous. You get to re-experience that joy and play with a new toy.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Hi LSims and welcome!!!  I have changed to shipping soon also...woopee!  Oddly, my leather black amazon cover still says yet to be shipped.  It has changed to shipping soon...interesting because they are both supposed to arrive on the same day.

So Excited!   

Oh, and many congrats on your new kindle BJ!


----------



## Angela

Hi LSims10248 and welcome!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Mine is still not yet shipped.  I would so love for it to be shipped early (I can hope, can't I?) Although even at the earliest, it would still be Monday before I got it (Not that 2 days early would be a bad thing)


----------



## John Steinbeck

Mine also says shipping soon (one day shipping plan)

Also, my card shows the charge "pending"


----------



## JetJammer

Okay, you guys made me curious so I checked.

My Kindle2 is listed as *shipping soon* but no serial number assigned and my credit card hasn't been charged.  The most interesting part to me was "the order can't be cancelled or changed!"  

It probably doesn't mean anything other than they're getting ready to ship on the 24th, but it's certainly interesting


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

JetJammer said:


> Okay, you guys made me curious so I checked.
> 
> My Kindle2 is listed as *shipping soon* but no serial number assigned and my credit card hasn't been charged. The most interesting part to me was "the order can't be cancelled or changed!"
> 
> It probably doesn't mean anything other than they're getting ready to ship on the 24th, but it's certainly interesting


My hubby's account says the same about the order can't be cancelled or changed. How exciting! Could it really be possible to get it early?! No, I can't go there....


----------



## rho

I don't think we will get it early but I am sure they are getting orders together and boxed and addressed to go out on Tuesday first thing - so we can't change the orders because it is in the process -- kinda like PeaPod cuts off at a certain time so they can get the orders ready.  

I have shipping soon also with no serial number yet and order can't be changed -- Whoo Hoo!


----------



## chocochibi

Just checked and no "shipping soon" and no charge on my card yet.

When do we start the mass panic?


----------



## Sherlock

I think it's already started.


----------



## Sherlock

No word from Amazon yet, but just checked on my charge card and there is a "temporary charge" waiting for my K.............YAY!!!!!!!  I can barely stand it.


----------



## ELDogStar

ELDogStar said:


> 5 days
> 
> Another day... another dollar in change in our Coinstar funds!
> 
> Can ya feel it? Can ya?
> 
> So close and yet maybe still so far.
> 
> Eric


4 days

Patiently (not) waiting for shipping to begin.

Commencing countdown engines on.
This is ground control to Major Tom.

Eric


----------



## gwen10

My prediction (hope) is that they will actually ship on Monday 2/23, so next day deliveries will arrive on the release day, 2/24.  Please let it be true!!!!


----------



## jmeaders

gwen10 said:


> My prediction (hope) is that they will actually ship on Monday 2/23, so next day deliveries will arrive on the release day, 2/24. Please let it be true!!!!


Won't help me . I'll be out of town.


----------



## Annalog

jmeaders said:


> Won't help me . I'll be out of town.


So will I. I won't be back until Feb 28th. At least my Kindle won't have to wait long for me as the delivery date on the order is Feb 27th.


----------



## Anne

gwen10 said:


> My prediction (hope) is that they will actually ship on Monday 2/23, so next day deliveries will arrive on the release day, 2/24. Please let it be true!!!!


I would love if that were true


----------



## BookBinder

My order says "shipping soon."  There is a "temporary charge" on my credit card.  No serial number yet.  I have 2 day shipping......YEAHHH.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

My order has also changed to "Shipping Soon" and I can't cancel or change the order. I paid with Gift Card so no new charges on my debit card.


----------



## Annalog

My order still says "Not Yet Shipped" and the balance on the order has not changed. However my gift card balance is was unavailable just a few minutes ago and is now $0.00. I am hoping that means my order status will change very soon. Off to work, I will find out later.
Anna


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

BookBinder said:


> My order says "shipping soon." There is a "temporary charge" on my credit card. No serial number yet. I have 2 day shipping......YEAHHH.


That is exciting, I have to check my order now!


----------



## KasperKindler

I'm still "Not yet shipped"  Ordered on Jan 9th with Overnight shipping.  I will be re-freshing my Amazon page all day!!


----------



## jmeaders

Annalog said:


> So will I. I won't be back until Feb 28th. At least my Kindle won't have to wait long for me as the delivery date on the order is Feb 27th.


I get back on Feb. 27.


----------



## ladyknight33

I am showing still not shipped as well. No pending charge on my credit card   

*sighing*


----------



## webhill

My mother-in-law ordered a Kindle for me on 12/2/08 (hooray!). She checked the order status today and it doesn't say anything about preparing for shipping. It shows an expected shipping date of 3/2/2009. How unfair is THAT I mean, yay for my MIL getting me a Kindle... but.... ptui on Amazon for making me wait extra-long! Plus, I can't even obsessively check the status, because my MIL will be annoyed if I ask her to check again.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

I think the ones that are showing "Shipping Soon" are the overnight and 2 day shipping. The Super Saver shipping will probably be the next ones to show "Shipping Soon".


----------



## k_reader

I'm 2 day shipping and no change in status     I am seriously obsessed over this thing.  I wish they would just send the darned things out and put us all out of our misery.


----------



## libro

libro said:


> If the UPS man usually comes later in the day, does he ever come in the morning if you have a one-day shipment? (as I'm typing this I realize it sounds much too wishful......)
> 
> Should I call UPS and look like a fool?


I called the UPS Customer Care Center and they told me there were three types of Next Day delivery in my area:

1. Delivery next day before 8:30 a.m. (forget name of this service because seriously doubt Amazon will use it for Kindle);

2. Next Day Air -- delivery next day before 10:30 a.m. in my zip code, but up to Noon, depending upon your zip code;

3. Next Day Air SAVER -- delivery next day by end of day (considered 7:00 p.m.)

I called Kindle Support and was told Amazon uses UPS or Fed Express (usually UPS), and that they choose "Next Day Air." However, they can't guarantee delivery before Noon (or even 10:30 a.m.) and usually recommend you expect delivery at the usual time your UPS delivery occurs each day.

What has been your experience in the past....and was your delivery during a busy holiday time?

..... p.s. do I sound impatient?


----------



## Robin

My Kindle was "next day" and it was delivered after 5 p.m.


----------



## gwen10

I had my K2 shipped to my business address at my local UPS store. They get UPS deliveries daily before noon - no exceptions - and they call me as soon as a package is delivered for me. My neighborhood UPS driver comes daily between 4-5pm.  I work at home, which is five minutes from the UPS store.  As soon as I get the call from my buddies at the UPS store that I have a shipment from Amazon I will be in the car and on my way to get my long anticipated K2!!!!    Hours before I see my neighborhood UPS driver (whom I love, BTW!)


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

Was UPS quoting you their business delivery options?  Residential delivery is on a whole different situation.


----------



## kim

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I think the ones that are showing "Shipping Soon" are the overnight and 2 day shipping. The Super Saver shipping will probably be the next ones to show "Shipping Soon".


I still have "Items not yet shipped" and I have 1-day shipping. I ordered on Feb 10.


----------



## Gruntman

kim said:


> I still have "Items not yet shipped" and I have 1-day shipping. I ordered on Feb 10.


Same here. I wouldn't stress yet, I believe they will make their delivery date.


----------



## LSbookend

I still have not yet shipped. Grr. DH ordered on 11-29 and its one day.


----------



## kim

Gruntman said:


> Same here. I wouldn't stress yet, I believe they will make their delivery date.


no stress. Just getting reeeeeeeeeeeeally excited.

And I sold my K1, so I'm going through withdrawals.


----------



## LSims10248

Angela said:


> Hi LSims10248 and welcome!


Thanks for the welcome everyone! I can't wait until Wednesday!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lynn

libro said:


> I called the UPS Customer Care Center and they told me there were three types of Next Day delivery in my area:
> 
> 1. Delivery next day before 8:30 a.m. (forget name of this service because seriously doubt Amazon will use it for Kindle);
> 
> 2. Next Day Air -- delivery next day before 10:30 a.m. in my zip code, but up to Noon, depending upon your zip code;
> 
> 3. Next Day Air SAVER -- delivery next day by end of day (considered 7:00 p.m.)
> 
> I called Kindle Support and was told Amazon uses UPS or Fed Express (usually UPS), and that they choose "Next Day Air." However, they can't guarantee delivery before Noon (or even 10:30 a.m.) and usually recommend you expect delivery at the usual time your UPS delivery occurs each day.
> 
> What has been your experience in the past....and was your delivery during a busy holiday time?
> 
> ..... p.s. do I sound impatient?


My Kindle Klassic came Fed Ex and was here just before noon. Maybe it depends on where it is going whether it goes UPS or Fed Ex. Other things I get from Amazon come UPS usually though.

Lynn L


----------



## luvmy4brats

I have issues with patience..as in I have NONE! I just changed my order to have it sent to the nearest Mailboxes Etc. They get their packages before noon and will call as soon as it arrives for me to go pick up. (although once I get a tracking number, I'll plug it into the UPS website and get email updates, so I'll know when it's been delivered. If I have it shipped to my house, it will probably be deliverered sometime between 3-7 (most of the time a lot closer to 7).

I think I'll find an excuse to go into town Wednesday morning so that I can be close when they call, then head home and lock myself in my sitting room...


----------



## Leslie

I am still "not yet shipped" and no charge on my credit card. I have Prime and overnight shipping.

Interestingly, Oberon did charge me for the cover that is not going to be shipped for 4 or 5 weeks.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Leslie said:


> I am still "not yet shipped" and no charge on my credit card. I have Prime and overnight shipping.
> 
> Interestingly, Oberon did charge me for the cover that is not going to be shipped for 4 or 5 weeks.
> 
> L


My K 2 is same as yours Leslie, no charge, not shipped. I have been charged for my Obeorn cover though.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Same here with the Oberon. I've been charged. No change in shipping for Bella


----------



## Gables Girl

Still showing as "Not Yet Shipped".


----------



## Guest

The Kindle Tsunami is starting to build.  It's very exciting!  There is a small possibility that Amazon might start shipping on Monday so over night shippers will get their Kindles on Tuesday.  I've seen gaming companies do that with new releases.

They are definitely getting into shipping mode.  Once you see "you cannot cancel this order" posted, "K" day is almost at hand.


----------



## Roos Mom

Update Update went from not yet shipped to shipping soon. We are preparing this item for shipment and this portion of your order cannot be canceled or changed.      

Please please let it get here early.  Anyone else have an update to there shipping?  I hope we all get them sooner then we thought.   Guys get out there and check.


----------



## Gruntman

I think oberon charges at the time of order not shipping like amazon.


----------



## VMars

My card was also charged and it says shipping soon! Yaaaaay!


----------



## Leslie

No change, no charge.

Sigh....

L


----------



## KasperKindler

Leslie said:


> No change, no charge.
> 
> Sigh....
> 
> L


  Me neither - have been checking ALL day!! 
Still says "Item not yet shipped"
Overnight shipping to arrive 25th; ordered Jan 9th


----------



## Guest

Since they are all into shipping soon mode, the should also be able to accept book orders.  Any of you buy any books for your new Kindle yet?   They should be in your Managing My Kindle section.


----------



## Gables Girl

Vampyre said:


> Since they are all into shipping soon mode, the should also be able to accept book orders. Any of you buy any nooks for your new Kindle yet? They should be in your Managing My Kindle section.


No nooks yet, what accessory are they?


----------



## Guest

I can't say.  This is a family forum.


----------



## Gruntman

That is the custom shelving unit right?


----------



## Gables Girl

Vampyre said:


> I can't say. This is a family forum.


LOL That is what I figured....


----------



## KasperKindler

Vampyre said:


> Since they are all into shipping soon mode, the should also be able to accept book orders. Any of you buy any books for your new Kindle yet? They should be in your Managing My Kindle section.


I have bought a TON of book so far. As I mentioned above, I ordered on Jan 9th and bought my first book on Jan 12th. Everything I bought is in my "Manage Kindle" section. 
The status bar (the box on the right of the screen) indicates "waiting to deliver" to Kindle.


----------



## Gruntman

I bought my first book the same time as I ordered my Kindle.  I couldn't resist.


----------



## chocochibi

Still no change, no charge on mine <sigh>


----------



## libro

ogie287 said:


> Was UPS quoting you their business delivery options? Residential delivery is on a whole different situation.


They specifically asked me if it was residential or business, and I stated residential. I really think it's at the lark of the UPS driver, don't you?


----------



## Jesslyn

chocochibi said:


> Just checked and no "shipping soon" and no charge on my card yet.
> 
> When do we start the mass panic?


Massed and panicked.
Irritated and desolate.
impatient and psychotic

Why am I always last?


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

libro said:


> They specifically asked me if it was residential or business, and I stated residential. I really think it's at the lark of the UPS driver, don't you?


For residential deliveries, yes unless someone is paying for early am delivery which I doubt Amazon would pay.


----------



## davem2bits

Leslie said:


> Mine is still listed as an open order, not yet shipped. It is giving me the button to change the order, if I wanted. I keep debating about cancelling the Amazon cover and saving $30, but I don't want GP to be naked for a month until my Oberon cover arrives.


Do Crown Royal bottles still come stuffed into those blue felt pouches? I used to store alot of stuff in those pouches. I used to have alot of those pouches, I don't remember where they came from.

Maybe your K2 would fit in one of those?

But be careful!! You might wake up one day with the UPS guy banging on your door delivering an Oberon cover. And you won't know where the heck your K2 is.


----------



## Gruntman

davem2bits said:


> Do Crown Royal bottles still come stuffed into those blue felt pouches?
> Maybe your K2 would fit in one of those?
> 
> But be careful!! You might wake up one day with the UPS guy banging on your door delivering an Oberon cover. And you won't know where the heck your K2 is.


Plus, a bottle of Crown Royal. Its a twofer.


----------



## Lalaboobaby

Mine says the same as Roos Mom, and my account has been charged.  My delivery estimate is 2/25/09.  I think I'm going to burst.  Everyday at work I do this little count down to my co-workers, shouting today "5 days", with my fingers in the air.  They just laugh at me.


----------



## Arkhan

Gruntman said:


> I bought my first book the same time as I ordered my Kindle. I couldn't resist.


I have bought so many books already that I get errors using "1 click" now. It tells me to buy another K2 because I ran out of space. 

I guess it would be a big waste of money if I decide I don't like the Kindle.


----------



## davem2bits

Why me!!!      

          Why Me!!!        

Who cares about you!!!  WHY ME!!!

Status still.  "Item not yet shipped"


I'm going to email the managers at our company warehouses and tell them not to hire anybody with Amazon work experience.
*&^% slacker


----------



## Gables Girl

Still no shipping.  Darn!


----------



## ELDogStar

Mine being a gift is actually a better thing because I can't get in to see the changes in status.
I am working on faith that it will be here by Thursday!

I will be sooo crushed if it is not...

E


----------



## MamaProfCrash

ELDogStar said:


> Mine being a gift is actually a better thing because I can't get in to see the changes in status.
> I am working on faith that it will be here by Thursday!
> 
> I will be sooo crushed if it is not...
> 
> E


You could ask the gift giver to check for you. At least then you know how much to stock up on to get you through your Kindles arrival.


----------



## CuriousLaura

I disappear for two days and th Tsunami started. I just saw and it says "Item shipping soon" and they've charged my credit card   but even though I have 2-day shipping the delivery date changed to March 2 
I think I might die.....
I'm panicking!!!!!!!
The weekend without the K2? OMG


----------



## KasperKindler

Hey!  10:16pm EST - my order just updated to "Shipping Soon"  
(Jan 9th order, overnight shipping)
My est delivery date is still 3/25


----------



## davem2bits

KasperKindle said:


> Hey! 10:16pm EST - my order just updated to "Shipping Soon"
> (Jan 9th order, overnight shipping)
> My est delivery date is still 3/25


3/25


----------



## KasperKindler

davem2bits said:


> 3/25


duh...sorry...I meant 2/25...Feb 25th.
The sheer excitement is melting my brain..


----------



## Gruntman

davem2bits said:


> 3/25


That can't be right, can it?

edit(oh that's much better)


----------



## Lynn

Woo Hoo I just changed to shipping soon also with a delevery date of 2/25. 

Lynn L


----------



## Gruntman

Mine is still "not yet shipped".


----------



## chocochibi

mine just changed to shipping soon and card was charged.....
now I'm *really* hyperventilating


----------



## davem2bits

davem2bits said:


> Why me!!!
> 
> Why Me!!!
> 
> Who cares about you!!! WHY ME!!!
> 
> Status still. "Item not yet shipped"
> 
> I'm going to email the managers at our company warehouses and tell them not to hire anybody with Amazon work experience.
> *&^% slacker


GUMP... Hmmm that crow was good. The boys on swing shift came thru for me. It's "Item shipping soon" I'm tempted to go get a bottle of my old Crown Royal friend to help pass the time.


----------



## RedLady

Mine just changed to "shipping soon" with delivery set for Feb 25.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Shipment #1: Shipping Soon  We are preparing these items for shipment and this portion of your order cannot be canceled or changed.  

Delivery estimate:February 25, 2009


----------



## m.erwin

SO excited. I can't wait for my Kindle to come.


----------



## Annalog

Mibe has also changed to "Items shipping soon".


----------



## Seamonkey

Shipping soon, due to arrive Feb 25!!!


----------



## ELDogStar

ELDogStar said:


> 4 days
> 
> Patiently (not) waiting for shipping to begin.
> 
> Commencing countdown engines on.
> This is ground control to Major Tom.
> 
> Eric


3 days

Can you smell it?
Official shipping starts in three days!

Eric


----------



## Guest

You would think Amazon would be able to get those Kindles delivered on the release date. We know they have the capability, after all look what they accomplished with each of the last 3 Harry Potter books.

Here's hoping that they can make it so.


----------



## chocochibi

LuckyRainbow said:


> You would think Amazon would be able to get those Kindles delivered on the release date. We know they have the capability, after all look what they accomplished with each of the last 3 Harry Potter books.
> 
> Here's hoping that they can make it so.


That would be awesome since I'm taking the 25th off work. Insread of anxiously waiting and attacking every truck that comes into the street, I'd be able to use my Kindle all day instead.


----------



## Leslie

LuckyRainbow said:


> You would think Amazon would be able to get those Kindles delivered on the release date. We know they have the capability, after all look what they accomplished with each of the last 3 Harry Potter books.
> 
> Here's hoping that they can make it so.


The Harry Potter deliveries were really amazing. My son was going to camp on an island and he had each of the last 3 books by noon on the release day. The only kids who got theirs sooner were the ones whose parents actually brought them to them: bought the book at midnight at the bookstore, drove to camp, and hand delivered the book to camp on the 7 am launch.

Some parents are nuts.

L


----------



## Leslie

While I keep hoping that my Kindle arrives on the 24th, I have sooooo much work to do.... and once it does arrive, I know I won't be getting anything done for the next 24 hours. Sigh...

L


----------



## chocochibi

My partner works at the library. He said the Harry Potter books came in about a week before, in boxes with dire warnings all over them not to open them or else.
I remember seeing the shipping boxes with the warnings on ebay for a ridiculously high price shortly after.


----------



## Gables Girl

Woke up this morning to "shipping soon".  Whoo Hooo!


----------



## Leslie

Gables Girl said:


> Woke up this morning to "shipping soon". Whoo Hooo!


Still no change in my neck of the woods...

L


----------



## Guest

You just had to say 'neck'.


----------



## Atunah

You know, I don't have a Kindle on order, I almost checked my shipping status lol. 

I keep coming in this thread to see if Leslie had her order updated. I am slightly obsessed with that now  .


----------



## MeganW

Checked last night, no change.  Checked this morning, Shipping Soon!!  And my card has been charged!  Woo-hoo!!!!


----------



## chocochibi

Atunah said:


> You know, I don't have a Kindle on order, I almost checked my shipping status lol.


This made me LOL


----------



## Guest

Well, I did order the Watchmen GN and it's coming on the 25th.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Leslie said:


> The Harry Potter deliveries were really amazing. My son was going to camp on an island and he had each of the last 3 books by noon on the release day. The only kids who got theirs sooner were the ones whose parents actually brought them to them: bought the book at midnight at the bookstore, drove to camp, and hand delivered the book to camp on the 7 am launch.
> 
> Some parents are nuts.
> 
> L


Did your son have to have his copy locked up? I read at some camps that the directors instituted a lock down on all Harry Potter books to prevent thefts.


----------



## Guest

ProfCrash said:


> Did your son have to have his copy locked up? I read at some camps that the directors instituted a lock down on all Harry Potter books to prevent thefts.


When Amazon offered that box set for about $36.00, I broke down and went Potter. My package was stolen from my mailbox! The post office basically did nothing more than say OOPSIE! sorry about that.


----------



## kim

Vampyre said:


> When Amazon offered that box set for about $36.00, I broke down and went Potter. My package was stolen from my mailbox! The post office basically did nothing more than say OOPSIE! sorry about that.


I can't believe you did Go Postal on them. That would have been a funny twist


----------



## Guest

Yes, I did.  You see I had just bought a bigger mail box so my carrier wouldn't have to make a special stop to give me those big Amazon boxes.

As soon as I do it, my package is stolen.  I told them if it happens again the tiniest mail box I can find is going up in it's place.  Part of the problem is the door on the new box has to be pushed up all the way or it will fall open.  It took her a while to get used to it.


----------



## Yaykindle

Just wanted to update. My Kindle Klassic arrived!!!!
I'm working on very little sleep over the last 2 days so bare with me please. It's really hard to put this thing down yknow?
Anyway... I love it! It's an amazing device. Everything everyone said it was. So thank you all for selling me on it.

Hope the coming days go swiftly for all of you waiting on your Kindles.


----------



## Guest

Yaykindle said:


> Just wanted to update. My Kindle Klassic arrived!!!!
> I'm working on very little sleep over the last 2 days so bare with me please. It's really hard to put this thing down yknow?
> Anyway... I love it! It's an amazing device. Everything everyone said it was. So thank you all for selling me on it.
> 
> Hope the coming days go swiftly for all of you waiting on your Kindles.


Interesting avatar.


----------



## kim

Yaykindle said:


> Just wanted to update. My Kindle Klassic arrived!!!!
> I'm working on very little sleep over the last 2 days so bare with me please. It's really hard to put this thing down yknow?
> Anyway... I love it! It's an amazing device. Everything everyone said it was. So thank you all for selling me on it.
> 
> Hope the coming days go swiftly for all of you waiting on your Kindles.


Whooo Hooo ! Yea for you. Congratulations on your new arrival. I know you'll love it!


----------



## Guest

Tuesday is gonna be like a Christmas do over!


----------



## Gruntman

Vampyre said:


> Tuesday is gonna be like a Christmas do over!


I hope it is better than that, I got socks.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

Vampyre said:


> Tuesday is gonna be like a Christmas do over!


It WILL be Christmas for me. Kindle is my gift from hubby and my girls.


----------



## Guest

Gruntman said:


> I hope it is better than that, I got socks.












I got a rock.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

<sheepish> I still have my tree up. . . .maybe I should have ordered one. . . .maybe I should take the tree down. . . .

Ann


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Bacardi Jim said:


> I got a rock.


I like rocks. If they're, like, you know, precious gems or something. 

Ann


----------



## Yaykindle

Lol, yes I hope to get all of Douglas Adams on my Kindle very soon. 

Better hurry or you'll be late.
What do you mean I'll be late?
What is your name earthman?
Arthur. Arthur Dent.
I mean you'll be late as in, the late Arthur Arthur Dent.


----------



## Gables Girl

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I like rocks. If they're, like, you know, precious gems or something.
> 
> Ann


As Lorelei sang "Square cut or pear shaped these rocks don't lose their shape!" I'm with you, the bigger the better. Anything over 3 carets and I'm happy.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'll be honest:  I'll settle for semi-precious!  

Ann


----------



## Guest

Ann Von Hagel said:


> <sheepish> I still have my tree up. . . .maybe I should have ordered one. . . .maybe I should take the tree down. . . .
> 
> Ann


It's OK it's only 304 days til Christmas.


----------



## Guest

Yaykindle said:


> Lol, yes I hope to get all of Douglas Adams on my Kindle very soon.
> 
> Better hurry or you'll be late.
> What do you mean I'll be late?
> What is your name earthman?
> Arthur. Arthur Dent.
> I mean you'll be late as in, the late Arthur Arthur Dent.


That may be my favorite bit from the whole series. Along with "The huge golden spaceship hung in the air in almost exactly the way a brick doesn't."


----------



## Gruntman

Vampyre said:


> It's OK it's only 304 days til Christmas.


The sales should start anyday now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann Von Hagel said:


> <sheepish> I still have my tree up. . . .maybe I should have ordered one. . . .maybe I should take the tree down. . . .
> 
> Ann


This is the first year I have taken my tree down before St. Patrick's Day. Okay, it's not _really_ down. It's undecorated, but it's still in my living room. I think I'll hang shamrocks on it.


----------



## Guest

Okay, I am officially a "Waiting for Kindle to Arrive" addict. I just bought another used Kindle 1. This one will be for my daughter. High school graduation present. 

I get to be on Kindle watch along with all of you K2 purchasers.


----------



## Gruntman

LuckyRainbow said:


> Okay, I am officially a "Waiting for Kindle to Arrive" addict. I just bought another used Kindle 1. This one will be for my daughter. High school graduation present.
> 
> I get to be on Kindle watch along with all of you K2 purchasers.


LOL Admit it you just love to order Kindles.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

John Hodgemen suggested on the Daily Show that we have Emergency Christmas to help stimulate the economy. Everyone go out and by Christmas gifts now!

Ann, you were wise to leave your tree up. The rest of us have to re-decorate. I am so behind in my shopping.


----------



## Guest

ProfCrash said:


> John Hodgemen suggested on Fox and Friends that we have Emergency Drilling-for-WMD/Oil to help Halliburton's situation in the economy. Everyone go out and buy stock and guns now!
> 
> Ann, you were wise to leave your tree up. The rest of us have to go broke and wear "Will Work for Defoliant" sandwich boards. I am so behind in my shopping.


Translation


----------



## kim

LuckyRainbow said:


> Okay, I am officially a "Waiting for Kindle to Arrive" addict. I just bought another used Kindle 1. This one will be for my daughter. High school graduation present.
> 
> I get to be on Kindle watch along with all of you K2 purchasers.


Wooo. LR you're a good Mom. And she's a lucky girl.


----------



## davem2bits

Bacardi Jim said:


> Translation


Now that's what I call a quote jacking!! Excellent BJ


----------



## Angela

Yaykindle said:


> Just wanted to update. My Kindle Klassic arrived!!!!
> I'm working on very little sleep over the last 2 days so bare with me please. It's really hard to put this thing down yknow?
> Anyway... I love it! It's an amazing device. Everything everyone said it was. So thank you all for selling me on it.
> 
> Hope the coming days go swiftly for all of you waiting on your Kindles.


Congrats on your Kindle Klassic!!

My Christmas tree is down, but the box is still in the living room and all the decorations are stacked in the corner... some of my garland is still up as well!!


----------



## Guest

davem2bits said:


> Excellent BJ


I bet you say that to all the boys, Alfred.


----------



## Angela

Hey BJ!! Glad to see you up and at 'em!! Hope the pain has been at a minimum.


----------



## davem2bits

Bacardi Jim said:


> I bet you say that to all the boys, Alfred.


Not ALL of them.


----------



## Leslie

LuckyRainbow said:


> Okay, I am officially a "Waiting for Kindle to Arrive" addict. I just bought another used Kindle 1. This one will be for my daughter. High school graduation present.
> 
> I get to be on Kindle watch along with all of you K2 purchasers.


Oh, you found one! Excellent! Did you buy it here at Kindleboards?

L


----------



## Elijsha

k1's are everywhere!


----------



## Guest

Leslie said:


> Oh, you found one! Excellent! Did you buy it here at Kindleboards?
> 
> L


Yes. She did. For wayyyyy too much money.


----------



## davem2bits

Elijsha said:


> k1's are everywhere!


NOT AT MY HOUSE!!

Ooops, I forgot to check under the bed.

Still,

NOT AT MY HOUSE!!


----------



## Guest

davem2bits said:


> NOT AT MY HOUSE!!
> 
> Ooops, I forgot to check under the bed.
> 
> Still,
> 
> NOT AT MY HOUSE!!


Did you check the gap between your teeth?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ann Von Hagel said:


> <sheepish> I still have my tree up. . . .maybe I should have ordered one. . . .maybe I should take the tree down. . . .
> 
> Ann


Mine is still up too. (Actually, both of them) Last year they didn't come down until June. I think this year the downstairs one will come down in the next couple of weeks. The small one here in my sitting room will probably stay up. It's very pretty.


----------



## Guest

Leslie said:


> Oh, you found one! Excellent! Did you buy it here at Kindleboards?
> 
> L


Yep. I bought Brenda M.'s. After my daughter saw the pic of the red M-Edge that is coming with it, she flipped. So what else could I do.


----------



## Guest

LuckyRainbow said:


> Yep. I bought Brenda M.'s. After my daughter saw the pic of the red M-Edge that is coming with it, she flipped. So what else could I do.


To her credit, when she saw that the Kindle came pre-loaded with the "Gaglight" books, she specifically asked if they could be removed before she got it.


----------



## ELDogStar

ELDogStar said:


> 2 days
> Can you smell it?
> Official shipping starts in three days!
> 
> Eric


Come on now, ain't it getting faster?

Deliveries will start tomorrow
1 day 
to deliveries starting!

See? That was the fastest two days anyone has ever perceived!

Eric


----------



## Guest

Here comes the Kindle wave!


----------



## Leslie

Sometime in the night, the shipping fairies came and changed my order to "shipping soon" and it can't be changed. So if I wanted to remove the black Amazon cover, I can't do it now.

It's on its way, yippee!!

L


----------



## kevin63

Leslie said:


> Sometime in the night, the shipping fairies came and changed my order to "shipping soon" and it can't be changed. So if I wanted to remove the black Amazon cover, I can't do it now.
> 
> It's on its way, yippee!!
> 
> L


My Kindle had moved to shipping soon status on Friday but the cover didn't, and now last night the cover moved to shipping soon status. FINALLY!!!


----------



## Guest

I guess you have all noticed that "Shipping Soon" is just not soon enough.


----------



## kevin63

Vampyre said:


> I guess you have all noticed that "Shipping Soon" is just not soon enough.


Exactly! I was so excited Friday when the Kindle moved to shipping soon status.........but now..........the darn thing needs to get here.....NOW.


----------



## Guest

Can you tell, I've done this before?  This almost like flashing back to last Novemeber for me.


----------



## Gables Girl

Vampyre said:


> I guess you have all noticed that "Shipping Soon" is just not soon enough.


I will survive, I know it's coming and until then I have ME to keep me company. He is thrilled he is getting a little brother, that way he won't have to be the one that keeps me entertained.


----------



## libro

Last night there was no change, but this morning my status changed to "shipping soon."  I have one-day shipping, est. delivery date 2/25.  Now I have to have patience


----------



## LSbookend

"Shipping Soon    We are preparing these items for shipment and this portion of your order cannot be canceled or changed."

ordered 11-29
1 day shipping 
estimated arrival 2-25

:


----------



## Gruntman

That sure is a lot of happy.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Order shippedd!!     Received my Welcome to Kindle email also.


----------



## Jesslyn

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Order shippedd!!   Received my Welcome to Kindle email also.


...runs around screaming!.....
....goes to check order.....
...sits down in disbelief, mine not yet shipped.....


----------



## Guest

_*The Kindles are koming!!! The Kindles are koming!!!   * _


----------



## Lynn

Really?!!!! When did you get your shipping soon notification? Were you one of the first? So if you have 1 day you should get it Tuesday  Now I have to keep checking my account all day!

Lynn L


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Order shippedd!!   Received my Welcome to Kindle email also.


What?!

Time to obsessively check the Amazon account.....


----------



## Guest

Lynn said:


> Really?!!!! When did you get your shipping soon notification? Were you one of the first? So if you have 1 day you should get it Tuesday  Now I have to keep checking my account all day!
> 
> Lynn L


Don't worry, be happy!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Lynn said:


> Really?!!!! When did you get your shipping soon notification? Were you one of the first? So if you have 1 day you should get it Tuesday  Now I have to keep checking my account all day!
> 
> Lynn L


Hubby and I were OOT since Fri PM so I had no internet. I was so excited when I got on line and read email, immediatley come here to post. Deep breath, went back to get more info, the email was sent today and I have a tracking number. My estimated delivery daye is *MAR 2* but I used my Prime so I expect it by the 25th. I also used Prime with my Klassic and I received it earlier than expected.


----------



## LSbookend

Lynn said:


> Really?!!!! When did you get your shipping soon notification? Were you one of the first? So if you have 1 day you should get it Tuesday  Now I have to keep checking my account all day!
> 
> Lynn L


I haven't gotten an email about it, but my card has a pending charge as of Saturday. I was visiting my grandma (no internet) yesterday so saw the shipping soon notice today. I think for some reason the K1 people got their shipping soon stuff first. Correct me if I'm wrong K1 people, did all K1 up-graders get a change before Saturday?


----------



## ELDogStar

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Hubby and I were OOT since Fri PM so I had no internet. I was so excited when I got on line and read email, immediatley come here to post. Deep breath, went back to get more info, the email was sent today and I have a tracking number. My estimated delivery daye is *MAR 2* but I used my Prime so I expect it by the 25th. I also used Prime with my Klassic and I received it earlier than expected.


Maybe I should say:

 ...2, 1, ZERO days to shipping!


----------



## MichelleR

I don't have a K1, but got my shipping soon on Thursday eve, also a pending charge on my card.


----------



## Leslie

My status has changed but I haven't gotten a delivery email from Amazon....

L


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

click Where's my stuff
click View order
click Where's my stuff
click View order
click Where's my stuff
click View order
click Where's my stuff
click View order
click Where's my stuff
click View order


----------



## frojazz

Vampyre said:


> Don't worry, be happy!


LOL! My dogs really liked that one!!!!

TY, Vampy


----------



## Mitch G

Got my "shipped" email!  I chose one-day shipping.  Fed-ex tracking shows expected delivery "2/24 by 3:00 pm".  Yippee!!!!


----------



## Sherlock

I'm so excited for all of us!  Hoping to see the shipped notice, but nothing yet....still says shipping soon and the charge is still pending on my card.  I ordered on December 15th with two-day shipping.  Come on Amazon, have a little pity!


----------



## treehaus

This is my first post here -Hi all.  I have been reading these boards since I ordered my Kindle 2.  So I wanted to jump in and say that I received notice that mine has shipped today.  Coming UPS from KY -I live in OR. I chose free shipping and the est. date is March 2.  Surely it wont take that long if it shipped today.


----------



## crebel

ELDogStar said:


> Maybe I should say:
> 
> ...2, 1, ZERO days to shipping!


YIPPEE SKIPPEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

OH, I wanted to say, if any of you get a pink Kindle, send it back right away. They can get you into a lot of trouble!



> LOL! My dogs really liked that one!!!!
> 
> TY, Vampy


No problem glad they liked it.



> ...2, 1, ZERO


...maybe not.


----------



## dablab

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Hubby and I were OOT since Fri PM so I had no internet. I was so excited when I got on line and read email, immediatley come here to post. Deep breath, went back to get more info, the email was sent today and I have a tracking number. My estimated delivery daye is *MAR 2* but I used my Prime so I expect it by the 25th. I also used Prime with my Klassic and I received it earlier than expected.


HeHe, that means a soon to be mine kindle klassic will be shipping before I know it too . I love the excitement on this board!!

Dot


----------



## davem2bits

treehaus said:


> This is my first post here -Hi all. I have been reading these boards since I ordered my Kindle 2. So I wanted to jump in and say that I received notice that mine has shipped today. Coming UPS from KY -I live in OR. I chose free shipping and the est. date is March 2. Surely it wont take that long if it shipped today.


Big Howdy from PDX. How did you ever resist the urge to change to 1 or 2 day shipping? I couldn't!! Stepped up for 2 day shipping. My first Kindlle was scheduled to arrive 2/26. Looks like Amazon might be shipping early, so MY K2 might be here 2/25.

If you're near by and can't wait, I might let you look at my K2. BUT NOT TOUCH!!! 

Welcome. Gotta go check my Amazon account.


----------



## Leslie

Welcome Treehaus, glad to have you here.

Most of my Amazon stuff usually comes from Campbellsville, KY. Why haven't I gotten a shipping notice? WHY

Aggghhh!!


----------



## Guest

Kentucky people don't like Yankees?


----------



## Leslie

Vampyre said:


> Kentucky people don't like Yankees?


Oh, I'll become an honorary Colonel or paint my dog blue & white to show he's a fan to show my loyalty to folks for Kentucky....if it will get me a shipping notice...LOL

L


----------



## Gables Girl

Vampyre said:


> Kentucky people don't like Yankees?


Not my problem I lived in KY long enough so that I'm not a Yankee I'm a local.  Still no shipping notice!



Leslie said:


> Oh, I'll become an honorary Colonel or paint my dog blue & white to show he's a fan to show my loyalty to folks for Kentucky....if it will get me a shipping notice...LOL
> 
> L


Might want to go with Red and White, UK isn't looking too good this year, but Louisville is doing real well.  Did I mention I'm addicted to college BB?


----------



## Leslie

Gables Girl said:


> Not my problem I lived in KY long enough so that I'm not a Yankee I'm a local.  Still no shipping notice!
> 
> Might want to go with Red and White, UK isn't looking too good this year, but Louisville is doing real well.  Did I mention I'm addicted to college BB?


I don't think you did. I become a quasi-fan during March madness but don't follow college ball otherwise...My son is a sports nut, though. Any sport, any team, any level.

L


----------



## Gables Girl

Leslie said:


> I don't think you did. I become a quasi-fan during March madness but don't follow college ball otherwise...My son is a sports nut, though. Any sport, any team, any level.
> 
> L


Yeah, I did in my 25 boring things about me on that thread. I knew they were boring, you must have nodded off before you got to that.


----------



## knit4keeps

I just got my official "YOUR ORDER HAS SHIPPED" message from Amazon. Still showing a 2/25 delivery but it's on it's way! Also received my "WELCOME TO KINDLE" email.

Woot! The wait is almost over!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

knit4keeps said:


> I just got my official "YOUR ORDER HAS SHIPPED" message from Amazon. Still showing a 2/25 delivery but it's on it's way! Also received my "WELCOME TO KINDLE" email.
> 
> Woot! The wait is almost over!


WOO HOO! I thought these emails would be going out continuously over the next few days around the clock. Mine was early AM today and I see where it is ongoing by other posts. How exciting!


----------



## VMars

Still no email! I'm on Mountain Time, tell me it will still happen!


----------



## bookfiend

My husband just showed me the emails!!!!!!  They posted at 2:20pm California time.  I looked at his account on amazon at like 2:15pm, and it still said not shipping until  March 2.  What a huge surprise.  I wish I could register it into my name now so I could start.  But I'm not complaining, Necessity is on her way home!!!!!


----------



## Anne

Has anyone who has overnight shipping gotten an email yet?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Anne said:


> Has anyone who has overnight shipping gotten an email yet?


At least 3 people on this thread and more on the other...<sigh> just not us..yet.

I'm trying to tell myself that no matter what happens today, they aren't actually getting shipped until tomorrow anyway. The earliest any of them are going to show up is Tuesday.


----------



## davem2bits

Leslie said:


> Oh, I'll become an honorary Colonel or paint my dog blue & white to show he's a fan to show my loyalty to folks for Kentucky....if it will get me a shipping notice...LOL


I think Mr B is a Princeton alum. The black and gold paint might get you further.


----------



## Wunderkind

luvmy4brats said:


> At least 3 people on this thread and more on the other...<sigh> just not us..yet.
> 
> I'm trying to tell myself that no matter what happens today, they aren't actually getting shipped until tomorrow anyway. The earliest any of them are going to show up is Tuesday.


That is my hope as well. I think I'll be fine as long as I get the shipped e-mail by tomorrow morning. Since I paid for overnight shipping I hope I get the benefit of that extra cost by receiving my Kindle on the first delivery day. Anything else just doesn't seem...fair.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> At least 3 people on this thread and more on the other...<sigh> just not us..yet.
> 
> I'm trying to tell myself that no matter what happens today, they aren't actually getting shipped until tomorrow anyway. The earliest any of them are going to show up is Tuesday.


Thanks Luv It is just driving me crazy that I paid for overnight shipping and mine has not gone out yet. I will love to get mine on Tuesday. And you have paid for overnight shipping also.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm going nuts too.. Why don't we have some margaritas? We'll either feel better or just not care anymore.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm going nuts too.. Why don't we have some margaritas? We'll either feel better or just not care anymore.


Margaritas that is a good idea. You are right I would feel better and than I would not care anymore.


----------



## VMars

I'm all for Margaritas too!    

That way I won't care anymore. Until I wake up tomorrow.  

And Whooooo! This is my 100th post!   Margaritas indeed!


----------



## Anne

VMars said:


> I'm all for Margaritas too!
> 
> That way I won't care anymore. Until I wake up tomorrow.
> 
> And Whooooo! This is my 100th post!  Margaritas indeed!


Congrats on your 100 post. That calls for more Margaritas


----------



## MeganW

Speaking of, my mom said today is "National Margarita Day," or something like that, so you really SHOULD have one.  Or two...


----------



## VMars

National Margarita Day?    I think I have been missing out on this holiday!  

I'd hate to NOT honor the Margarita. Going to find tequila now...


----------



## luvmy4brats

Oh man, I'm out of tequila. I'll just have to stick with the virtual ones...


----------



## webhill

My MIL, who ordered a Kindle as a gift for me on 12/2/2008 with the free super-saver shipping option, has just received the "your kindle has shipped" email as well as the "welcome to kindle" email! wahoo! She tells me she went ahead and de-registered the Kindle from her account, and when I get it I will just register it to mine immediately.


----------



## SophieD

I just got my "your Kindle has shipped email".  Should be here within a week.  I can't wait!!!


----------



## yasmina

Yippee!  Doing the happy dance!

I'm finally switched to "Items shipping soon"!


----------



## wilsondm2

Just checked the Kindle 2 product page The release date has been changed to a release date of Feb. 23rd!! Whoo hoo!  Hope this means my overnight will be changed to delivery date of Feb. 24th!


----------



## AKGirl

Yep, now their is no release date listed. I just says "IN STOCK".


----------



## r0b0d0c

Now it says you can get it on Tues, 2/24, with overnight delivery! 

Let the drooling begin!!!


----------



## Persephone76

Woohoooooo!!!!


----------



## Seamonkey

Wow, it says right now, order in the next 14 hours and 43 minutes and choose one day shipping and you'll get it on the 24th.. so I assume all of us who already ordered with one day shipping have some hope!!

My actual order still says est Feb 25, but hopefully that will change.


----------



## Gary Edward

*HHHHH!*

Maybe we're just having a mass hallucination?!


----------



## kevin63

Ok here is the scary thing.  My order moved to shipping soon on Friday and stayed there all weekend.  At 4:00am (CST) I checked my orders and the Kindle 2 order is not there.  My Amazon Cover order is there and shows shipping soonl  This scared me because I don't see an order at all.  I checked it several times since that time and it's still not there.  I checked "Managae My Kindle" area and it does show me there and now I have a serial number.  Something is strange here.  Waiting all this time and now my order isn't there at all.  Can't email Customer Service because now I don't show any order number.  I'm calling but haven't had anyone answer yet.  Talk about something waking you up so early in the morning.  I'm not freaking out too much since it shows a serial number in the Manage My Kindle area so there has to be one somewhere.  

Anyone else missing their order on the order page?


----------



## Sherlock

kevin63 said:


> Ok here is the scary thing. My order moved to shipping soon on Friday and stayed there all weekend. At 4:00am (CST) I checked my orders and the Kindle 2 order is not there. My Amazon Cover order is there and shows shipping soonl This scared me because I don't see an order at all. I checked it several times since that time and it's still not there. I checked "Managae My Kindle" area and it does show me there and now I have a serial number. Something is strange here. Waiting all this time and now my order isn't there at all. Can't email Customer Service because now I don't show any order number. I'm calling but haven't had anyone answer yet. Talk about something waking you up so early in the morning. I'm not freaking out too much since it shows a serial number in the Manage My Kindle area so there has to be one somewhere.
> 
> Anyone else missing their order on the order page?


Same here.....I got up this morning and rushed to find the emails that my Kindle shipped and while I have the emails that the K and case shipped, only the case order could be found. I, too, have a SN. Finally found it. Under your account, click on View Older Orders under Purchase History and it will show up there. I was on the verge of calling CS in a panic.

My order says "Shipping Estimate February 22" but the actual ship date is February 23 and even though I have 2-day shipping it still says delivery estimate is February 26. Oh well, it seems that's what everybody else with 2-day is seeing. I will assume it will arrive Wednesday.
It was shipped UPS.........will it need to be signed for? Anybody know? DH would normally be home but he has a doctor's appt. Wednesday afternoon!


----------



## kevin63

Ok it still wasn't showing up there. I finally got through to CS and they showed the same thing even though they did show that I have an order with them for the Kindle 2. When I scrolled down the page and click on orders placed in the last 6 months, it's there. When I clicked on it the order came up and showed that I could track it. The strangest thing is that it is not under my completed orders. I don't care where it is on the page as long as it gets here. Now it's saying that delivery will be 2/24 ( I had overnight delivery) so i'm guessing everyone with overnight deliver will get it Tuesday and 2 day delivery will get it Wednesday.

I'm still interested in knowing if anyone else isn't showing their order under completed orders.

*Edit note: Now (5:00 am (CST) )it shows shipping estimate 2/22 and estimated delivery 2/25 *


----------



## kevin63

Sherlock said:


> Same here.....I got up this morning and rushed to find the emails that my Kindle shipped and while I have the emails that the K and case shipped, only the case order could be found. I, too, have a SN. Finally found it. Under your account, click on View Older Orders under Purchase History and it will show up there. I was on the verge of calling CS in a panic.
> 
> My order says "Shipping Estimate February 22" but the actual ship date is February 23 and even though I have 2-day shipping it still says delivery estimate is February 26. Oh well, it seems that's what everybody else with 2-day is seeing. I will assume it will arrive Wednesday.
> It was shipped UPS.........will it need to be signed for? Anybody know? DH would normally be home but he has a doctor's appt. Wednesday afternoon!


I think under FAQ page for Amazon, I saw that if the order is under 400 dollars it can be left at the door and not signed for.


----------



## chocochibi

Still in "shipping soon" status.  
I wonder if the changes to shipped are going in the same order they did when they changed to shipping soon...


----------



## Harmakhet

Yippie!


DW is already worried about me and has put me on Kindlewatch.


----------



## kevin63

Just check orders placed in the last 6 months if your order doesn't show up under open orders or completed orders.  I've never had that happen with an order before.


----------



## kevin63

Mine was this morning and I had to check under orders placed in the last 6 months. For some reason it's there and now shows the Kindle2 as shipped and will arrive Tuesday 2/24 (I had overnight delivery). It scared me at first and still doesn't show my order under the completed order page. Just thought I'd start this thread in case anyone has this problem.

*Edit Note: Now (5:00 am (CST) ) the order is showing shipping date 2/22 and delivery estimate 2/25. *


----------



## JetJammer

LOL okay, it's going to be funny if the ones we ordered ages ago don't come until the 25th (with overnight shipping), but we could have ordered one TODAY and had it the 24th...


----------



## chocochibi

kevin63 said:


> Mine was this morning and I had to check under orders placed in the last 6 months. For some reason it's there and now shows the Kindle2 as shipped and will arrive Tuesday 2/24 (I had overnight delivery). It scared me at first and still doesn't show my order under the completed order page. Just thought I'd start this thread in case anyone has this problem.


I would have needed a fainting couch and some smelling salts nearby if that happened and I hadn't seen this thread.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## kevin63

chocochibi said:


> I would have needed a fainting couch and some smelling salts nearby if that happened and I hadn't seen this thread.
> Thanks for the heads up.


LOL I just about did need some smelling salts, especially since I couldn't get through to CS. Talk about an eye opener so early in the morning. I don't want this kind of drama so early in the morning. I hadn't even had my coffee yet. I'm just now sitting down with a cup. I hope this doesn't happen to anyone else. If it does, I'd hate to be in the customer service department at Amazon. As I said earlier, I don't care where it's at in the system as long as it gets here. It is strange that my delivery order changed from 2/25 to 2/24 and now back to 2/25. So who knows it may be here tomorrow (that would be great), but I'm not really looking for it till 2/25. Who am I kidding---- I'll be checking for a package all day tomorrow!!!


----------



## kevin63

JetJammer said:


> LOL okay, it's going to be funny if the ones we ordered ages ago don't come until the 25th (with overnight shipping), but we could have ordered one TODAY and had it the 24th...


I hear ya, but that's NOT funny lol


----------



## Anita

My order disappeared too, but I had already read my email and checked the UPS site so I just thought it was one more weird event in a chain of weird events 

As a former CS rep I keep thinking of those Kindle CS reps because they are going to be swamped by calls over the next few days (or week....).....I think they will handle it well, but I'm sure it will be one of those 'CS horror weeks' that will be talked about for a long time.  Probably even worse than Feb. 9


----------



## Gables Girl

Mine still shows "Shipping soon".  Delivery for 2/25.  Still waiting.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Gables Girl said:


> Mine still shows "Shipping soon". Delivery for 2/25. Still waiting.


Me too.


----------



## ELDogStar

2 days
Can you smell it?
Official shipping starts in three days!

Eric

**************************************************

Come on now, ain't it getting faster?

Deliveries will start tomorrow
1 day
to deliveries starting!

See? That was the fastest two days anyone has ever perceived!

Eric


----------



## Annalog

I am finally on KindleWatch!  I received my "Your Amazon.com order has been shipped" at 11:44 pm MST. My Kindle will be waiting for me when I get back from from a business trip on Saturday.
Annalog


----------



## ElLector

That's right, Kevin63, that's not funny.  That would suck, Big Time.


----------



## Rhonlynn

2 day shipping.....let the book ordering begin!!!!(Mine is already shipped!).I am one who ordered it ages ago, but got caught in the change of version,and the shipping date went from March 9th to February 25. At one point, they weren't going to send it until March 19th.--Rhonda


----------



## Leslie

Nothing has changed on mine. Still showing "Items shipping soon" with an estimated date of 2/25.

L


----------



## gwen10

Mine still says 'shipping soon'.  I have next day delivery with an arrival date of 2/25.  I am so tempted to place another order today with next day shipping and see which one gets here first!


----------



## Leslie

Once again, we seem to have a proliferation of shipping threads. I am going to merge some of these together. Neat and tidy, that's my motto!

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie, nothing has changed for me either. This sucks. Feels like we're watching all the other kids get picked for the team. 

Bella does NOT need to make a fashionably late entrance.


----------



## Wunderkind

Leslie said:


> Nothing has changed on mine. Still showing "Items shipping soon" with an estimated date of 2/25.
> 
> L


Same for me...checked first thing this morning to see if there were any changes, and even though it was the same as yesterday, I was a little more calm than yesterday. Of course, then the first thing I see on television is Jeff Bezos on Today talking about how wonderful the Kindle is. Which of course prompted another status check!


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> Leslie, nothing has changed for me either. This sucks. Feels like we're watching all the other kids get picked for the team.
> 
> Bella does NOT need to make a fashionably late entrance.


I agree this does suck. I just hope that ours have shipped and they have not had time to update our accounts. I read in another tread that they called CS and it shows their Kindle on the truck but their account still shows shipping soon.


----------



## Leslie

I am just trying to stay calm but I have to say, this is not putting me in a very good mood.  

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie, here's a top shelf margarita for you. Extra salt. It'll help.


----------



## Anne

Leslie said:


> I am just trying to stay calm but I have to say, this is not putting me in a very good mood.
> 
> L


This is not putting me in a good mood either. I would call CS but if they said mine had not shipped yet I may start screaming


----------



## WolfePrincess73

This is going to be a long day at work! I will be ok until I start hearing about people receiving their Kindles and mine hasn't shipped yet!


----------



## Leslie

luvmy4brats said:


> Leslie, here's a top shelf margarita for you. Extra salt. It'll help.


Hahahah, at 9 am? Well, I suppose the sun is over the yardarm somewhere in the world.

L


----------



## kevin63

Leslie said:


> I am just trying to stay calm but I have to say, this is not putting me in a very good mood.
> 
> L


Leslie-

Is yours next day shipping or? If it's next day i'm sure you'll get that shipping thing today if it's 2 day you'll probably get it tomorrow seems like super savers shipped out USPS yesterday. That's what I can make from it. You should have seen me this am at 4 am when my order disappeared from my order page. It's still not there. but i do have a tracking number and a serial number now (I had done next day delivery) I was fit to be tied when I saw that this am. It really seems like mine will be here tomorrow. The Amazon site is showing if you order today you can have it tomorrow. Hope you get what your looking for soon. Have a good cup of coffee or tea and keep telling yourself it's going to be ok (I know, much easier said than done). I'm actually embarrassed how this damn thing has made me act. I consider myself a relatively mature person, but enough is enough.


----------



## Leslie

We all used to be relatively mature, Kevin, then Kindletosis came along. This makes Brokeback Fever look like the common cold! LOL

I have overnight shipping with Prime. I paid a whole big $3.99 for it! Where's my Kindle? Come on, Amazon, this is driving me crazy....

For people wondering about Brokeback Fever, you can read here:

http://lazylfarm.livejournal.com/19723.html

L


----------



## CryptoMac

kevin63 said:


> Leslie-
> 
> Is yours next day shipping or? If it's next day i'm sure you'll get that shipping thing today if it's 2 day you'll probably get it tomorrow seems like super savers shipped out USPS yesterday. That's what I can make from it. You should have seen me this am at 4 am when my order disappeared from my order page. It's still not there. but i do have a tracking number and a serial number now (I had done next day delivery) I was fit to be tied when I saw that this am. It really seems like mine will be here tomorrow. The Amazon site is showing if you order today you can have it tomorrow. Hope you get what your looking for soon. Have a good cup of coffee or tea and keep telling yourself it's going to be ok (I know, much easier said than done). I'm actually embarrassed how this damn thing has made me act. I consider myself a relatively mature person, but enough is enough.


Did you have a serial # before? I wonder because I don't have one listed on my manage you Kindle page. It does show a Kindle, just not a serial #. Thanks.


----------



## Anne

kevin63 said:


> Leslie-
> 
> Is yours next day shipping or? If it's next day i'm sure you'll get that shipping thing today if it's 2 day you'll probably get it tomorrow seems like super savers shipped out USPS yesterday. That's what I can make from it. You should have seen me this am at 4 am when my order disappeared from my order page. It's still not there. but i do have a tracking number and a serial number now (I had done next day delivery) I was fit to be tied when I saw that this am. It really seems like mine will be here tomorrow. The Amazon site is showing if you order today you can have it tomorrow. Hope you get what your looking for soon. Have a good cup of coffee or tea and keep telling yourself it's going to be ok (I know, much easier said than done). I'm actually embarrassed how this damn thing has made me act. I consider myself a relatively mature person, but enough is enough.


Mine is next day shipping I hope you are right and I get my notice today. I too am surprised on how I am acting. When I got my K1 I was much calmer. I had picked two day shipping because it was free. My K1 showed up just when it should have. I was home and they had left the package next door at the laundry mat. I kept checking to see if it had be delivered.


----------



## kevin63

Leslie said:


> We all used to be relatively mature, Kevin, then Kindletosis came along. This makes Brokeback Fever look like the common cold! LOL
> 
> I have overnight shipping with Prime. I paid a whole big $3.99 for it! Where's my Kindle? Come on, Amazon, this is driving me crazy....
> 
> For people wondering about Brokeback Fever, you can read here:
> 
> http://lazylfarm.livejournal.com/19723.html
> 
> L


Well, I would think you should have your email soon. Just when I thought I had it figured out, someone comes along and blows my theory out of the water.

Brokeback Mountain was a great movie. I loved it.

Maybe find a copy of that movie and put it in and relax a bit or find another movie that you like. Something has to take your mind off it. I was going crazy yesterday checking all day to see if it changed then checked it after midnight and nothing. Then finally had it this morning after all that drama. Way too much to happen before I even had my morning coffee.

I'm thinking about ya, hope you get your email soon. It's a big relief after you see it.

Kevin


----------



## luvmy4brats

Every time I get a little email notification popup, I get so disappointed to see it's not from Amazon./

I HAVE to think it will get shipped today. If Amazon is selling them as delivery for tomorrow, they'd make sure I'd get mine tomorrow, right? RIGHT?

Of course, I found a new internet company and they'll be here tomorrow morning to install everything, so if it shows up, I won't be able to go pick it up until the afternoon <sigh> and I was being so slick to have it shipped to MailBoxes Etc.


----------



## chocochibi

luvmy4brats said:


> Every time I get a little email notification popup, I get so disappointed to see it's not from Amazon./


Exactly!
usually it's some kind of spam I get instead.
I need a tranquilizer


----------



## kevin63

CryptoMac said:


> Did you have a serial # before? I wonder because I don't have one listed on my manage you Kindle page. It does show a Kindle, just not a serial #. Thanks.


I didn't have a serial number until it had shipped this morning. It's under manage your kindle then click edit info under your kindle and if there's a serial number that's where it will be. Mine is like B002A1AXXXXXXXXXX. But like I said I didn't have one till I had the shipped notice.


----------



## Leslie

I just checked my credit card....no charge.

This is nuts. I need to go take a shower and go to work. I have a mountain of work waiting for me. Maybe that will get my mind off all of this.

L


----------



## kevin63

luvmy4brats said:


> Every time I get a little email notification popup, I get so disappointed to see it's not from Amazon./
> 
> I HAVE to think it will get shipped today. If Amazon is selling them as delivery for tomorrow, they'd make sure I'd get mine tomorrow, right? RIGHT?
> 
> Of course, I found a new internet company and they'll be here tomorrow morning to install everything, so if it shows up, I won't be able to go pick it up until the afternoon <sigh> and I was being so slick to have it shipped to MailBoxes Etc.


Right. I just can't imagine a company like Amazon that would ship to someone that orders today and gets it tomorrow and then all of us that had orders in wouldn't. That just could not happen.


----------



## kevin63

Leslie said:


> We all used to be relatively mature, Kevin, then Kindletosis came along. This makes Brokeback Fever look like the common cold! LOL
> 
> I have overnight shipping with Prime. I paid a whole big $3.99 for it! Where's my Kindle? Come on, Amazon, this is driving me crazy....
> 
> For people wondering about Brokeback Fever, you can read here:
> 
> http://lazylfarm.livejournal.com/19723.html
> 
> L


Hey Leslie-

I see your a Registered Nurse.........same here...........sorry for breaking in this thread for this but I just saw that on the Brokeback Fever site you listed and wanted to give a high five.

Kevin


----------



## meljackson

I finally got my ship notice just now. I don't have a serial number though. Mine started out only 4.5 hours from here so I should get it tomorrow with one day shipping. 

Melissa


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

kevin63 said:


> Right. I just can't imagine a company like Amazon that would ship to someone that orders today and gets it tomorrow and then all of us that had orders in wouldn't. That just could not happen.


I read my email of item shipped yesterday then checked for a serial number and it was there. From there I went to tracking package and it said has left facility in Campbellsville, KY and in transit. I used Prime but didn't pay for overnight or 1 day shipping. Leslie, Luv and others that paid for overnight, I think it will take mine longer to arrive. I'm thinking Wed or Thurs. I think ya'll will receive yours on the 25th. My .02 for what it is worth.


----------



## chocochibi

kevin63 said:


> Hey Leslie-
> 
> I see your a Registered Nurse.........same here...........sorry for breaking in this thread for this but I just saw that on the Brokeback Fever site you listed and wanted to give a high five.
> 
> Kevin


Registered Nurse here too
I work in the OR


----------



## libro

Linda, Mel, and others -- How exciting that your Kindles have shipped already!  Keep us posted with details, please.  Melissa, wow, 4.5 hours away?  Nice!


----------



## gwen10

I couldn't stand it anymore, so I called Amazon. 
*I was told that ALL K2's (at least with next day delivery option) are shipping out TODAY!!!* 
I'm now going to back away from my computer and get on with my work day. 
Holding my breath for my shipment confirmation email.
This thing has already completely taken over my life!!


----------



## kim

I'm in the same boat as Leslie, Luv, and a few others.   I have Prime and paid for next-day delivery and mine still isn't shipped.  I'm getting so jealous of those who have theirs shipped already.  I thought Prime was supposed to give you some advantage on processing   

I heard my little email noise and instantly looked to see if it was from Amazon.  The sad thing - I'm at work and can't see my personal mail and I still got all excited.  (I'm glad they haven't blocked KindleBoards)

I think I need an extra shot in my margarita.


----------



## Leslie

kevin63 said:


> Hey Leslie-
> 
> I see your a Registered Nurse.........same here...........sorry for breaking in this thread for this but I just saw that on the Brokeback Fever site you listed and wanted to give a high five.
> 
> Kevin


Hey Kevin! I knew we had something in common....



> Registered Nurse here too
> I work in the OR


And another....

There are quite of few of us nurses lurking around here. Linda Cannon Mott is also a RN, Lucky Rainbow, Mom2AshEmBella...

sorry for anyone I forgot. I am going off the top of my head here.

L


----------



## Anne

gwen10 said:


> I couldn't stand it anymore, so I called Amazon.
> *I was told that ALL K2's (at least with next day delivery option) are shipping out TODAY!!!*
> I'm now going to back away from my computer and get on with my work day.
> Holding my breath for my shipment confirmation email.
> This thing has already completely taken over my life!!


Thanks Gwen for posting this. I have next day shipping so mine should ship today. I am glad someone call CS I am so upset I was afraid I would act like a crazy person. If the next day delivery's do go out today. I may have my K2 tomorrow.


----------



## Gables Girl

I got an email from Amazon last night.  I thought it was my shipping notice, wrong it was an early birthday gift certificate.  Love getting the certificate, but wanted it to be my Kindle. Can you say happy and disappointed in the same breath.    Now I'm still waiting for the email that says it shipped.


----------



## KingRBlue

New to the forums, and I posted this in the "Kindle 2 Shipping" forum as well, but here goes:

Mine has not yet shipped.  I have this showing on amazon.com:

Shipping Speed:
One-Day Shipping

Delivery estimate:February 25, 2009


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Gables Girl said:


> I got an email from Amazon last night. I thought it was my shipping notice, wrong it was an early birthday gift certificate. Love getting the certificate, but wanted it to be my Kindle. Can you say happy and disappointed in the same breath.  Now I'm still waiting for the email that says it shipped.


OK so what do you have to do to get a birthday gift certificate, I have a b'day in March and I want one too.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

KingRBlue said:


> New to the forums, and I posted this in the "Kindle 2 Shipping" forum as well, but here goes:
> 
> Mine has not yet shipped. I have this showing on amazon.com:
> 
> Shipping Speed:
> One-Day Shipping
> 
> Delivery estimate:February 25, 2009


Welcome and thanks for posting. Please go over to the *Intro/Welcome Board * and make an intro. You will receive a warm welcome! Congrats on your Kindle!


----------



## KingRBlue

gwen10 said:


> I couldn't stand it anymore, so I called Amazon.
> *I was told that ALL K2's (at least with next day delivery option) are shipping out TODAY!!!*
> I'm now going to back away from my computer and get on with my work day.
> Holding my breath for my shipment confirmation email.
> This thing has already completely taken over my life!!


Perfect! Good idea calling, I'm glad they were able to give such a direct status update, usually companies try to skirt the issue


----------



## Gables Girl

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> OK so what do you have to do to get a birthday gift certificate, I have a b'day in March and I want one too.


Have A BFF that knows you buy way too many books for your Kindle.  BFF knows I how much I love my Kindle, I haven't told him I'm going to have 2 after tomorrow.  He will think it's overkill.


----------



## Anne

Check this out I found this in another thread the shipping date for K2 has changed.

http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Amazons-Wireless-Reading-Generation/dp/B00154JDAI/ref=amb_link_83624371_1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=1Y6SANFAX4DAWAVGGZWN&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=469942651&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## luvmy4brats

Anne, this makes me even more certain our orders will ship today and we'll have them tomorrow. I have faith.

They wouldn't ship out new orders today and make us wait until tomorrow. They couldn't. Imagine the flood of calls they'd get.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> Anne, this makes me even more certain our orders will ship today and we'll have them tomorrow. I have faith.
> 
> They wouldn't ship out new orders today and make us wait until tomorrow. They couldn't. Imagine the flood of calls they'd get.


Luv: I agree with you. Our orders will ship today and we will have them tomorrow. There is no way they would change the shipping date if they were not going to get the other orders out first.


----------



## chocochibi

As well as all this stress, my 2 kittens are at the vets getting spayed today too.

I dont know how much more I can take


----------



## kevin63

luvmy4brats said:


> Anne, this makes me even more certain our orders will ship today and we'll have them tomorrow. I have faith.
> 
> They wouldn't ship out new orders today and make us wait until tomorrow. They couldn't. Imagine the flood of calls they'd get.


now we just have to see who gets theirs first and is able to post on here. I just hope that the UPS man doesn't make me his last trip for the day.


----------



## Dazlyn

My Kindle was ordered on Dec 1 by a friend as a christmas present to me.  She ordered one for herself on January 21.  Since I have been bugging her for information and we are going to share an account she gave me her account information.  She also gave me permission to change the shipping on mine to overnight.  I just checked the account and the Kindle ordered on January 21 has shipped, but the one ordered on Dec 1 has not yet.  Now, this may be because I accidentally put the overnight shipping on the January 21st order.  Now I guess I get to see which one arrives first.  The Kindle ordered on Dec 1 has free Prime 2 day shipping.

She lives just a couple of blocks from me and whichever one arrives first is mine!  I can't wait!


----------



## chocochibi

Is it illegal to stalk a UPS man?


----------



## luvmy4brats

chocochibi said:


> As well as all this stress, my 2 kittens are at the vets getting spayed today too.
> 
> I dont know how much more I can take


Oh, poor Kitties. Give them extra hugs from me.


----------



## kim

gwen10 said:


> I couldn't stand it anymore, so I called Amazon.
> *I was told that ALL K2's (at least with next day delivery option) are shipping out TODAY!!!*


Thanks Gwen! It nice having this info.

Unfortunately it doesn't help much. "Shipping Soon" I'm still paranoid that they will forget about me and my little Kindle.


----------



## chocochibi

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!!!!!
I got the emails!!!!!
It left Whitestown IN at 0537 this morning!!! with 1 day shipping!
Happy Happy dance!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ladies and Gentlemen, I have an announcement:

BELLA IS ON HER WAY!!!!!!

WhooHoo...


----------



## MeganW

chocochibi said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!!!!!
> I got the emails!!!!!
> It left Whitestown IN at 0537 this morning!!! with 1 day shipping!
> Happy Happy dance!!!


Me too -- just now!! 1 day shipping, estimated arrival date February 24!! Wish I wasn't at work right now -- dancing is frowned upon before noon...


----------



## kim

Wooo Hooo for Megan and Luv

 for me


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Congrats Luv!! I see Leslie got her email as well. Where is mine


----------



## Gables Girl

Still waiting here too...


----------



## cmerril44

Reasonably, how can Amazon ship out the 100,000's of Kindle ordered all on the same day?  Although mine was ordered in early December (as a gift, so I can't check on it) I'd be happy to get mine by the end of the week.  Also, Amazon stated that first priority goes to those who have Kindle 1.


----------



## Leslie

Yes, I just got my shipping email and the Welcome to Kindle welcome message.

L


----------



## Atunah

Leslie?


----------



## kim

Leslie said:


> Yes, I just got my shipping email and the Welcome to Kindle welcome message.


I know Guinea Pig was ordered a few days before "the" announcement. I ordered after the announcement, 2-10, that must mean they are still working feverishly to get to my order. I'm trying to be patient.


----------



## Anne

It shipped It shipped I got my shipping notice and Welcome letter.My K2 has a serial number now.      I am doing the happy dance.


----------



## Atunah

Ah, I guess I missed Leslie's update. I can't keep up anymore with all these threads and new posts. I can't recall who did what and when and how and well you get the idea  

And I am just on the sidelines watching


----------



## Leslie

Atunah said:


> Leslie?


I have a tracking number. It left Whitestown IN at 5:37 am this morning. Delivery date is still estimated at February 25.

L


----------



## Leslie

Atunah said:


> Ah, I guess I missed Leslie's update. I can't keep up anymore with all these threads and new posts. I can't recall who did what and when and how and well you get the idea
> 
> And I am just on the sidelines watching


I know, it's very hard to keep up! I keep merging threads, too, in an effort to keep everything in one place.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

Oh, this is getting exciting...

Luckily I'm off on Tuesday nights..I would have been upset if I had to work tomorrow after getting Bella (I requested off Wed. night)


----------



## crebel

So will KB come to a standstill when they do arrive as we bond or will KB go into overdrive as we multi-task to share the excitement?


----------



## kevin63

luvmy4brats said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, I have an announcement:
> 
> BELLA IS ON HER WAY!!!!!!
> 
> WhooHoo...


Isn't that a great feeling. Glad you finally got it.



MeganW said:


> Me too -- just now!! 1 day shipping, estimated arrival date February 24!! Wish I wasn't at work right now -- dancing is frowned upon before noon...





chocochibi said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!!!!!
> I got the emails!!!!!
> It left Whitestown IN at 0537 this morning!!! with 1 day shipping!
> Happy Happy dance!!!


Same to you and Leslie and everyone that finally got it.


----------



## meljackson

I wonder why I don't have a serial number? Everyone else seems to. I didn't get a welcome email either. 

Melissa


----------



## Leslie

meljackson said:


> I wonder why I don't have a serial number? Everyone else seems to. I didn't get a welcome email either.
> 
> Melissa


I have a serial number. That has just changed in the past few hours.

Check your spam folder for the welcome email.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Leslie said:


> I have a serial number. That has just changed in the past few hours.
> 
> Check your spam folder for the welcome email.
> 
> L


*WOO HOO Leslie and Luv!!!*  *And everybody else, too many to list!! *


----------



## wilsondm2

Ok - got my e-mail - mine is en route!

Whoo Hoo!!!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*WOO HOO Wilson!*


----------



## ELDogStar

As of 12:50 this afternoon (EST) my friend checked her Amazon account and there is no sign of my K shipping, or soon to ship etc...

NADA. NOTHING. ZIPPO!

Sucks being me.
Eric


----------



## CuriousLaura

Yesterday it hadn't shipped, I was so mad   that I didn't come near a computer all day, my strike worked, I woke up this morning and both K2s are shipping.       
I've check their progress in UPS and it's weird that the one I ordered on Feb. 8 is already in Indianapolis and the one ordered in Jan.11 is still waiting a billing process. The Feb. 8 one shipped earlier. 
I hope they all arrive when they are supposed to, but Amazon and the shipping method is CRAZY right now, I don't understand  
Very happy for all of you who's K2 has shipped ...for those of you who hasn't, my system worked: STRIKE STRIKE STRIKE! 

I'm going crazy......


----------



## noblesrus

I got my e-mail. Left Whitestown, IN at 5:37 am heading to California.


----------



## davem2bits

Leslie said:


> We all used to be relatively mature,


Speak for yourself.


----------



## davem2bits

Leslie said:


> I know, it's very hard to keep up! I keep merging threads, too, in an effort to keep everything in one place.


When you're done here, come on over to my place. I already got the mop, and broom. And shovel.

I'll order the dumpster now.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Oh yeah for everyone! Really!  I just got home and checked amazon...my kindle says it's been shipped and I have the email shipping confirm and the welcome to kindle email...whoooppppeeee!!!! [happy dance, happy dance] Still says it will arrive on the 26th...woohoo!

[running over to accessories borsabella thread]


----------



## meljackson

Here is what mine says under Manage your kindle. I can always put the serial number in myself. I just hope there's a kindle in that box and they aren't sending me an empty box! 

You can change your Kindle’s friendly name and change the e-mail address you and people you authorize can use to send attachments to your Kindle.
Kindle Name: Mel's 2nd Kindle
Kindle E-mail Address: @Kindle.com
Serial Number: Unknown

Melissa


----------



## Dazlyn

Wooohooo!  So many are on the way!  Mine is UPS overnight so tomorrow I will be going crazy until delivery!  I just got an e-mail saying that my cover and my BorsaBella case are on the way too.  So exciting!


----------



## Kindle Convert

2/23/2009 2:39:00 PM IN TRANSIT TO JACKSONVILLE, FL US

It's getting closer!! 

Nothing new under Manage my Kindle and no Welcome Emails received yet, however, I had toregister my first Kindle myself when I received it, so I'm not too concerned about that.


----------



## gwen10

Still no shipment confirmation email for me.  Status show 'shipping soon' - I paid for next day air!!!


----------



## knit4keeps

Mine will arrive TOMORROW!










And since UPS is delivering to my office, they come around 8am. I will have it first thing tomorrow morning!!


----------



## Angela

Just got an email from my DD and she got her "congrats" email from Amazon yesterday and her K2 has shipped. Her original ship date was March 2 with an expected delivery date of March 9. Her expected delivery date is now March 2!  She is so excited and so am I. She is now on Kindle watch!


----------



## Stephanie924

Still nothing for me.  I'm in Texas.  Anyone in Texas receive an e-mail yet?  I'm a newbie to Kindle, ordered K1 (will receive a K2) on 2/6, overnight shipping.


----------



## Gruntman

I don't think geography factors into it at all.


----------



## LSbookend

have tracking number, serial number, and welcome email!


----------



## shacar

I'm in Texas and a newbie to Kindle  I got my shipping notice today at 11:37 and my welcome email.  I also have a serial #. I'm sure you will get an email soon.  Keep watching.  I have overnight shipping, but mine still days expected delivery on February 25 by UPS


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

LSbookend said:


> have tracking number, serial number, and welcome email!


WOO HOO!!


----------



## LSbookend

You can still get one tomorrow. From Amazon's site. I really hope that this means I will get it tomorrow. Maybe I should go grade student papers so I can spend the night with K tomorrow.

Kindle 2: Amazon's New Wireless Reading Device (Latest Generation)
Other products by Amazon

23 Reviews
5 star: 30% (7)
4 star: 13% (3)
3 star: 13% (3)
2 star: 4% (1)
1 star: 39% (9)

See all 23 customer reviews...
See all 857 discussions...
2.9 out of 5 stars See all reviews (23 customer reviews)
Price: $359.00 & eligible for free shipping with Amazon Prime
In Stock.
Ships from and sold by Amazon.com. Gift-wrap available.

*Want it delivered Tuesday, February 24*? Order it in the next 0 hours and 7 minutes, and choose One-Day Shipping at checkout. Details

Emphasis added*


----------



## VMars

I'm in Texas and I just got it not too long ago.   Finally! I was starting to worry...


----------



## gwen10

OK, now I'm going crazy... I just got a shipping confirmation for my Kindle *COVER*, which wasn't supposed to ship until 3/2! *My K2, however, which is supposed to be next day air, is still 'shipping soon*'. UGGHHGHGHGG!!!!


----------



## WolfePrincess73

No email for me either.


----------



## Stephanie924

gwen10 said:


> OK, now I'm going crazy... I just got a shipping confirmation for my Kindle *COVER*, which wasn't supposed to ship until 3/2! *My K2, however, which is supposed to be next day air, is still 'shipping soon*'. UGGHHGHGHGG!!!!


  I'm in the same boat!


----------



## cricketlady

Mine arrives tomorrow!! Oh happy days!


----------



## VMars

Aww, I'm with you. I remember exactly how I felt two hours ago. Don't give up hope! I hear everyone's Kindle is shipping today, but the emails aren't up to date yet.


----------



## Seamonkey

Got email but it is shipping FedEx from Indiana and FedEx doesn't have it on their system yet.  And one day shipping still says delivery the 25th, per Amazon.


----------



## zztopp

Hi All, I got my email this morning. Shipped UPS from Indiana and is scheduled to arrive on 2-25.
Yeah! zz


----------



## Angela

I had previously posted that my daughter received her email and shipping notice on Sunday evening. She is in Houston, TX.


----------



## ChrisIsBored

Well, i'm excited.  I received my shipping email...    of my Kindle cover.  Still waiting on the Kindle itself to ship.


----------



## Lynn

No email for me either yet  Trying to wait patiently

Lynn L


----------



## Wunderkind

knit4keeps said:


> Mine will arrive TOMORROW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since UPS is delivering to my office, they come around 8am. I will have it first thing tomorrow morning!!


How exciting! Mine is scheduled to deliver tomorrow as well but the earliest I will get it is probably 10 or 11 am so I'm looking forward to reading first impressions from others while I wait for my delivery.


----------



## Gables Girl

Finally got my email, they shipped it FedEx to arrive 2/25.  I was paid for one day, all the FedEx site shows is in transit from Indiana as of 1:20 PM today.  The power adapter shows 2/26 and is supposed to 2 day Prime.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

WOO HOO!!


----------



## Leslie

Gables Girl said:


> Finally got my email, they shipped it FedEx to arrive 2/25. I was paid for one day, all the FedEx site shows is in transit from Indiana as of 1:20 PM today. The poser adapter shows 2/26 and is supposed to 2 day Prime.


There you go... yippee!


----------



## libro

Wunderkind -- Love the screenshot of your Kindle transit!  Aren't we all going crazy now?  Have fun tomorrow!


----------



## Wunderkind

lol it was actually knit4keeps screenshot but I agree it is nice! Tomorrow will be a fun day for a lot of people for sure.


----------



## libro

Wunderkind said:


> lol it was actually knit4keeps screenshot but I agree it is nice! Tomorrow will be a fun day for a lot of people for sure.


I'm so excited I'm not even reading straight...you're right!

I checked the UPS website tracking site after seeing that screenshot and have actually found (in my case) that the Amazon tracking was a bit more detailed than the UPS website tracking. Has anyone else noticed this? I did notice on the UPS site that it was said One Day Airsaver, which means it can arrive anytime before 7:00 p.m. next day, not in the morning, and my UPS man usually delivers in the afternoon


----------



## Lynn

Just got my emails, coming UPS so I suppose I will get it the 25th rather than the 24th even though I paid for 1 day shipping. Oh well wasn't expecting it until the 25th anyway just glad it is on its way.

Lynn L


----------



## Stephanie924

Happy Dance Happy Dance Happy Dance

I'm finally shipped too!  Now I can sleept tonight.


----------



## kim

Finally *Shipped*! I was starting to get worried. (ok, I started getting worried around noon)

It's not in the UPS system yet, but it's coming from Campbellsville KY. It's 818 miles away.

I'm Prime, next-day, K1 owner - it better make it here tomorrow.


----------



## Lynn

I just looked at UPS site- doesn't give me a delivery estimate but it is coming from KY next day air. So maybe it will be here tomorrow.

Lynn L


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Finally got the email. No info on UPS site yet. Not sure which distibution center is sending it. I will check the site in the morning and see if there is an update. At least I will have it by Wednesday.


----------



## John Steinbeck

slh92462 said:


> Happy Dance Happy Dance Happy Dance
> 
> I'm finally shipped too! Now I can sleept tonight.


sleept well, sleept well


----------



## pomlover2586

got my shipping notice! its coming from kentucky and left their center at 6:35. Ups shows billing info received but so far no delivery date- Amazon shows 2/25 but with next day air i'm hoping it comes tomorrow


----------



## ELDogStar

Sucks being me.

Eric


----------



## kevin63

ELDogStar said:


> Sucks being me.
> 
> Eric


Sorry to hear that Eric. I know you've been waiting for a long time and you've had yours ordered for a long time. Hopefully when you wake up this am you'll have some good news. I feel for you, it's gotta be hard hearing everyone is getting notices and can track theirs. Hang in there, it's gotta work out for you. Something isn't right if someone can order as late as yesterday and still get theirs today.

Mine is in St. Louis now. I had ordered in early January. So now just waiting for the delivery.

Hang in there, you can do it.


----------



## Gables Girl

Okay happy dance time.  I just checked and mine is Miami and scheduled for delivery before 3PM.  My cover is also in Miami and scheduled for delivery today.  Deep breath and head to work.  Now I have to figure out how sneak out of work  to get back to pick him up after he is delivered.


----------



## cheshirenc

does anyone know if amazon requires a signature for a UPS delivery?  If so, I need to change out the kids after school activities today


----------



## Leslie

cheshirenc said:


> does anyone know if amazon requires a signature for a UPS delivery? If so, I need to change out the kids after school activities today


Someone posted yesterday that orders under $400 don't require a signature per some policy of Amazon.

L


----------



## Anne

I just checked my K2 and the Amazon cover are out for delivery.  I hope everyone gets their K2 today.


----------



## patrisha w.

Last night right before I went to bed, the long-awaited email from Amazon popped into my box. My Kindle 2 has shipped!

It is not supposed to be delivered until tomorrow, but, I can't help hoping...

I have an Oberon red sky dragon on order but since I don't want to put my K2 into my purse naked, I also went over to Bellaborsa and ordered one of her bags...

Patricia


----------



## kdawna

Mine is coming tomorrow, the 25th, and my cover is coming the 26th! It's sitting in Charleston,WV. I live in southwestern PA! I am so excited. I can't order any books yet because my husband, didn't write down the serial numbers before he deregistered it (since he payed for it on his credit card). I am waiting someone to write and say they have received theirs this morning! This should be a fun day!
Kdawna


----------



## zeferjen

Hi Everyone - 

Jumping in feet first, since I am new to the boards. I am also waiting for my Kindle to arrive. I had standard shipping, because I am away on a business trip Wednesday and Thursday. If only I had known that I could have gotten it Tuesday I would have ordered next day air! Now I will be on my own in a hotel room in Boston while my husband gets to play with my new toy back at home 

Anyway, my order tracking shows an Arrival scan in Lexington, KY but no departure scan. Does this mean it is still sitting in the KY distribution center? 

So excited to see everyone's reactions as they get their new Kindles delivered today!

ZeferJen


----------



## Joe Paul Jr.

Yep, my K2 finally shipped last night... K2 went out at 5:45 p.m. and the leather cover went out about 6:30 p.m.  ETA is Thursday, though I wouldn't rule out getting it a day earlier. UPS constantly pulls up in front of my office building during the course of the day.


----------



## Roos Mom

Morning All,
My K2 is in the next town to where i live and went out at 8:09am for delivery Via FEDEX so it should be here in the next hour.  Congrats to all who get their K2 today and hold tight to all who are still waiting it is worth it.  I think i can hear everyone taking a deep breath.


----------



## knit4keeps

NASHVILLE,
TN,  US 02/24/2009 5:27 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY

Yipee!! Left Lexington, KY last night and should be delivered to my office within an hour. I am absolutely nothing productive will happen after it arrives as my entire work group is giddy with anticipation.


----------



## Guest

We want to see pics as soon as someone can get them posted. I am dying to see if they changed the box.


----------



## Seamonkey

My FedEx tracking says mine will be here "by 3pm" (west coast), but it hasn't yet been scanned as having arrived in California.


----------



## MichelleR

The shipment is delayed due to mechanical issues. Why?! WHY!?!?! 

Anyhow, it's in the state, so still think it will make it here at some point.


----------



## KingRBlue

Getting excited!

"2/24/2009 7:37:00 AM OUT FOR DELIVERY CHANTILLY, VA US"

I may have to skip out of work to get it when it says "Delivered"


----------



## Seamonkey

So far I've seen one delivered but Gablesgirl is stuck at work..


----------



## Leslie

I am having a very hard time staying focused here and getting any work done....

L


----------



## Jaderose

Leslie said:


> Someone posted yesterday that orders under $400 don't require a signature per some policy of Amazon.
> 
> L


That's correct, they just leave it for you. So definitely keep a look out for it.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Leslie said:


> I am having a very hard time staying focused here and getting any work done....
> 
> L


You mean we are supposed to work while we wait Can't work. Must refresh UPS tracking page!!!


----------



## libro

I had a tracking scare this morning on Amazon's site.  It showed it had left Indiana, flew out of Louisville, KY, arrived at my airport, arrived at my local UPS facility, but then appeared to be headed back to Kentucky, with the latest entry (February 24, 2009 12:00:00 PM GRADE LANE HUB KY US Arrival Scan).  I thought this was kind of fishy since it's not even Noon in Kentucky as of this moment.

So I immediately checked the UPS website tracking site and showed everything the same, with the exception that it didn't show the latest Amazon entry which made me think it had headed back in the wrong direction.  So I spoke with UPS Customer Service, who assured me it departed my local airport and was on its way to our local UPS facility to pack onto a delivery truck...not to worry, she said...it was probably just the way Amazon input the info.

By the time I got off the phone, UPS website tracking shows it OUT FOR DELIVERY.  Amazon has still not updated not to indicate the "GRAD LANE HUB KY" info, but I've calmed down    Has anyone else ever compared Amazon to UPS tracking and noticed something odd like this?  Boy, do I have the Kindle jitters this morning!


----------



## knit4keeps

LOL -- I am just cracking up at everyone's obsession, including my own! I am glad to see that I'm not the only one getting nothing done while I wait and continually refresh the UPS tracking screen.

I even IM'd our mail room to see if the UPS truck had delivered yet so I could offer to come down and get it -- they'll deliver at some point but yikes, I don't want to wait. They'll try to deliver while I'm in some stinking meeting and then I'll still have to track them down later.

Come ON!


----------



## knit4keeps

libro said:


> Has anyone else ever compared Amazon to UPS tracking and noticed something odd like this? Boy, do I have the Kindle jitters this morning!


Yes. I no longer trust the Amazon tracking page and always cut and paste the tracking code into the UPS site. Amazon is still showing it as being delivered tomorrow and in Lexington, KY. The UPS site has it out for delivery.

Not sure where the disconnect is between the two systems but UPS is always more accurate in my experience.


----------



## zeferjen

Ok, mine JUST left Lexington, KY. I used regular shipping (not super saver), so I wasn't expecting it until Friday anyway. I can't wait to read about everyone's experiences! Today is so exciting!


----------



## libro

Knit4keeps---At least I know I'm not alone in my obsession when I sign on to the KB board


----------



## knit4keeps

Okay so my K2 is SOMEWHERE in our office.

Tracking Number: 1Z
Type: Package 
Status: *Delivered *
Delivered On: 02/24/2009 8:32 A.M. 
Delivered To: HERMITAGE, TN, US 
Signed By: XXXX
Service: GROUND

I'm getting off here now to try and track it down.


----------



## El

I'm sure the UPS person will wait until I leave for work to deliver mine. If I leave at 11:00 he'll come at 11:01. I just keep telling myself it will make my work go faster today if I have something at home to look forward to. So far self-delusion isn't working...

El


----------



## Guest

My daughter's K1 has left Atlanta on its way here. UPS still says it will get here Wednesday. Whoo Hoo.


----------



## Seamonkey

Knit4keeps, how exciting!


----------



## libro

Seamonkey said:


> Knit4keeps, how exciting!


I can just envision Knit4keeps running out of her office to her mailroom.  Maybe we won't hear from her for a while!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

For any of you interested the *first* picture of K 2 has been posted by one of our members under *K 2 Received.* I know many of you want to wait until you receive your own.  She/He's a beauty!


----------



## knit4keeps

It's here, it's beautiful and I'm happy.


----------



## Seamonkey

Congrats, Knit!


----------



## MeganW

Mine is out for delivery right now.  I have a meeting from 11:30-12, but after that I'm meeting-less the rest of the day, so I'll take a lunch whenever it's delivered and run home to get it (work is only about 10 mins. from home).  Woo-hoo!!


----------



## Stephanie924

She's here, she's here!  I'm heading to the mailroom shorting to pick her up and check her out!


----------



## luvmy4brats

My son and I are camped out at Panera Bread in town, waiting for Mail Boxes Etc to call and tell me I have a package. My girls keep calling and asking if I have it yet. It should be there any time.

I'm tempted to go sit in their parking lot, but then I'd lose my internet.


----------



## libro

OH WOW!  A UPS truck just blasted down our street.  Is this a mid-morning delivery to someone else and he's just teasing and won't be back until his usual time, later afternoon?  Don't do this to me, UPS delivery man!


----------



## Roos Mom

It is here it is here.  test drive here i come.


----------



## Laurie

I got my shipping email and my tracking number yesterday and as far as I know my Kindle was "in transit" from Kentucky as of about 3:00 yesterday. Shouldn't there have been SOME KIND OF UPDATE to my tracking information since then!?

Ship Carrier: UPS 
Tracking Number: _removed _ 
Status: In transit 
Order #: 104-1823036-3077837 
Shipment Date: February 23, 2009 
Destination: , MA, US 
Estimated Arrival: February 26, 2009

Date Time Location Event Details 
February 23, 2009 03:08:08 PM Campbellsville KY US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit

I don't expect to receive mine until tomorrow (2 day shipping) but it would be nice to see some progress in it moving my way. Oh well.... guess I'm just getting too impatient.


----------



## zeferjen

Laurie said:


> Shouldn't there have been SOME KIND OF UPDATE to my tracking information since then!?


Mine is the same way. It seems like the status is only getting updated once a day or something. It took a whole day to show up as "Arrival Scan" and another whole day to show up as "Departure Scan". Estimated delivery date for me is also 2/26.


----------



## rla1996

Laurie said:


> I got my shipping email and my tracking number yesterday and as far as I know my Kindle was "in transit" from Kentucky as of about 3:00 yesterday. Shouldn't there have been SOME KIND OF UPDATE to my tracking information since then!?
> 
> Ship Carrier: UPS
> Tracking Number: _removed _
> Status: In transit
> Order #: 104-1823036-3077837
> Shipment Date: February 23, 2009
> Destination: , MA, US
> Estimated Arrival: February 26, 2009
> 
> Date Time Location Event Details
> February 23, 2009 03:08:08 PM Campbellsville KY US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit
> 
> I don't expect to receive mine until tomorrow (2 day shipping) but it would be nice to see some progress in it moving my way. Oh well.... guess I'm just getting too impatient.


Currently Amazon is not at it's best for tracking. If you want true up to date info you need to got to the UPS site and track it there. On the UPS site status changes every time the package is scanned (this means arrivals and departures in different cities, when it gets placed on the truck for delivery, and after it's been delivered).


----------



## Sienna_98

I keep checking the UPS website. It shows "on time - in transit" with delivery scheduled for tomorrow, but according to their own tracking, it has not left Indianapolis since the 'origin' scan at 11:52a YESTERDAY. I keep telling myself that UPS simply hasn't kept up with their own tracking system <sigh>, but.... I want to know where my Kindle is! LOL

<drumming fingers impatiently>


----------



## zeferjen

It would be so great if you could view your package moving around a map so you would know exactly where it is. Sort of like those flight maps they show you on airplanes.


----------



## jennyoh

zeferjen said:


> It would be so great if you could view your package moving around a map so you would know exactly where it is. Sort of like those flight maps they show you on airplanes.


I told my husband the same thing this morning. He said it was probably considered a safety hazard or something to let folks live track the package.

I say, "It's my Kindle - that's totally different!"


----------



## kim

Sienna_98 said:


> I keep checking the UPS website. It shows "on time - in transit" with delivery scheduled for tomorrow, but according to their own tracking, it has not left Indianapolis since the 'origin' scan at 11:52a YESTERDAY. I keep telling myself that UPS simply hasn't kept up with their own tracking system <sigh>, but.... I want to know where my Kindle is! LOL
> 
> <drumming fingers impatiently>


If your scheduled delivery is tomorrow, you package might not leave its current location until tonight. I'm sure it will get to you on time.


----------



## Laurie

rla1996 said:


> Currently Amazon is not at it's best for tracking. If you want true up to date info you need to got to the UPS site and track it there. On the UPS site status changes every time the package is scanned (this means arrivals and departures in different cities, when it gets placed on the truck for delivery, and after it's been delivered).


Amazon gives me more information than the UPS site. UPS only shows that the billing information has been received.


----------



## happyblob

yeah it's far from live tracking


----------



## Dazlyn

Yay!  I changed my signature finally!  Myli is here and charging up as I type.


----------



## libro

libro said:


> OH WOW! A UPS truck just blasted down our street. Is this a mid-morning delivery to someone else and he's just teasing and won't be back until his usual time, later afternoon? Don't do this to me, UPS delivery man!


Since nearly two hours have passed since the UPS truck made its first pass, I can only assume it was either an early-morning priority delivery....or he's having a lurid affair with a neighbor....or he's playing with my K2. So I guess I'm on for the late afternoon delivery


----------



## LSbookend

mine's here, gotta go just thought I check in


----------



## Persephone76

Mine arrived at 9:30 this morning and it's all charged up and books downloaded, so...I'll be back later


----------



## Angela

I am so enjoying reading these posts and reliving my days of Kindle Watch! Congrats everyone!


----------



## frojazz

Well, I changed to "Kindle Owner" but I'm still at work and anxious to get home to my new K2!!!  I called home and asked my hubby if a package had arrived.  He responded, "Yeah, I got the box that I was waiting for."
I yelled "NO--MY package!!"
He replied, "Do you mean this other package, with 'Amazon' on it?"
What a booger.  I've been waiting for this since my birthday!

    

Not much sleeping for me tonight.

Thought once about having him open it and have it charged when I get home...nope.  I want to be the first non-factory hands on that baby.


----------



## Sherlock

When I got up this morning at 5AM, my K was still in route.  It's now 5:45 and it has arrived in my location and says it's Out for Delivery!!  Oh JOY!!!!!!!


----------



## ELDogStar

Sherlock said:


> When I got up this morning at 5AM, my K was still in route. It's now 5:45 and it has arrived in my location and says it's Out for Delivery!! Oh JOY!!!!!!!


Rock and roll people!
it will be another day full of deliveries!

Happy, happy. Joy, joy.

Eric


----------



## Kindle Convert

It's on the truck and on it's way....yeah!!   I'll be throwing myself in front of every UPS truck that comes through my neighborhood...


----------



## Annalog

Angela said:


> I am so enjoying reading these posts and reliving my days of Kindle Watch! Congrats everyone!


I am also enjoying reading these posts. Since I am away from home while on KindleWatch, I won't be present when my Kindle is delivered. Instead, my Kindle will be waiting a couple days at the office so that I can pick it up on the way from the airport to home. I have not yet decided whether I will open the box at the office where Whispernet is strong or if I can wait until I arrive home an hour later where Whispernet is slower. (I suspect I will open it at the office. ;-) But I should have packed the car USB charger that I have at home. :-( )

Should I change my signature from "I want a Kindle" to "Kindle Owner" after I hear it is delivered or after I open the box?  (Probably the later.  )
Anna


----------



## chocochibi

Kindle Convert said:


> It's on the truck and on it's way....yeah!!  I'll be throwing myself in front of every UPS truck that comes through my neighborhood...


This is great!
I can relive all the excitement I went through yesterday when I got mine


----------



## Guest

My third Kindle 1 (daughter's grad. present) is due to be delivered today. I think I am just as excited this time as I was the other 2 times.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

LuckyRainbow said:


> My third Kindle 1 (daughter's grad. present) is due to be delivered today. I think I am just as excited this time as I was the other 2 times.


What a great graduation gift LR! I am sure your daughter will be thrilled. The gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Sienna_98

Aaaah.... USP finally updated the system last night and showed that Kindle had made it to Texas.  It made a hop from Mesquite to Austin overnight and is now Out for Delivery!  Whoo Hoo!!!


----------



## CuriousLaura

Sherlock said:


> When I got up this morning at 5AM, my K was still in route. It's now 5:45 and it has arrived in my location and says it's Out for Delivery!! Oh JOY!!!!!!!


Mine too, actually both of them. They're somewhere around Miami, one was out at 6:30am and the other at 7:45am
I bet both of them will arrive at different times, that's just a waste of UPS men, if only one delivered to me, others will have their K2 sooner

I'm sorry....it's all my fault 
 SHE ARRIVES TODAY, I can't breath


----------



## Wunderkind

chocochibi said:


> This is great!
> I can relive all the excitement I went through yesterday when I got mine


I agree...it's fun to relive the excitement (although I will be enjoying my K2 as well) and I will be checking in today to hopefully see lots of people's posts on their first view! Now I'm off to figure out how to add "Kindle Owner" to my signature. Never thought the day would come when that change would occur!


----------



## zeferjen

Mine is still on track for delivery tomorrow, and it left Baltimore this morning. At least KY -> Baltimore is in the right direction for NJ, but it sure is taking its time! I get home from my business trip tomorrow at 5pm, so hopefully my new toy will be there waiting for me!


----------



## dfwillia

For those of you with Super Saver USPS...looks like for me anyway, delivery is imminent. I just checked Amazon and the tracking info was finally updated. I live in East Petersburg, PA...so it looks like my Kindle will arrive today or tomorrow at the latest. Pottstown is a one hour from my home. See below:

Date Time Location Event Details 
February 25, 2009 04:30:00 AM --- Departure Scan 
February 25, 2009 12:07:00 AM --- Departure Scan 
February 24, 2009 02:28:00 PM POTTSTOWN PA Arrival Scan 
February 22, 2009 01:11:25 PM Whitestown IN US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit 

Come on Dewey!  Come to mama!


----------



## Cuechick




----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Date Time Location Event Details 
February 24, 2009 11:54:00 PM --- Departure Scan 
February 24, 2009 03:00:00 AM ATLANTA GA Arrival Scan 
February 22, 2009 09:28:24 AM Campbellsville KY US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit 

Mine was in Atlanta yesterday at 3:00 AM so I am expecting it tomorrow. Fingers crossed, that would be 4 days early. Shipping is USPS.


----------



## jaspertyler

Mine is out for delivery right now and I am having trouble with patience


----------



## Sienna_98

jaspertyler said:


> Mine is out for delivery right now and I am having trouble with patience


DITTO!


----------



## zeferjen

It arrived to our local distribution center. I guess that means delivery tomorrow! Yeah!!!


----------



## ginaf20697

Mine left MA so it will probably be here tomorrow (I hope!)


----------



## ConnieK

Good News - Amazon reports the box has arrived in my hometown of Chicago.  
Bad News - I ordered super-saver so the delivery is coming USPS.  USPS in Chicago is the worst and it may not make to me for days, even weeks - or it may stay hidden under a postal service worker's porch for months or given the corrupt nature of my State it just may never come!  (why, why, why did I worry about a $3.99 shipping fee when spending almost $350 for the Kindle??  Idiot!  (head slap!))

OK - calming down now.  It will arrive this week, it will arrive this week, it will arrive this week . . . . .


----------



## ginaf20697

Because that's 3.99 you could be spending on books? Oh and if you want to get seriously OCD you can get even BETTER tracking info on packagemapping.com


----------



## LaraAmber

I'm also desperately watching the amazon page for updates, and had it shipped USPS.  The only item I've seen is the initial post about it leaving amazon and it being "in transit".  Would it really kill USPS to have a more sophisticated tracking system?  

My husband is laughing at me for my constant fretting.  It's my first Kindle and I really, really want to have it.  

Lara Amber


----------



## ConnieK

ginaf20697 said:


> Oh and if you want to get seriously OCD you can get even BETTER tracking info on packagemapping.com


Who knew there were so many ways to obsess?! I'm on it!


----------



## ConnieK

LaraAmber said:


> Would it really kill USPS to have a more sophisticated tracking system?


Agreed!



LaraAmber said:


> My husband is laughing at me for my constant fretting.


Mine is tapping his feet with me as he will be getting my K1!

Hope USPS comes through for both of us - and soon!


----------



## zeferjen

ConnieK said:


> Who knew there were so many ways to obsess?! I'm on it!


If only there was a way to make the packages come more quickly by constantly refreshing the tracking status! Mine would have been here two days ago!


----------



## ConnieK

LOL


----------



## davem2bits

Kindle Convert said:


> It's on the truck and on it's way....yeah!!  I'll be throwing myself in front of every UPS truck that comes through my neighborhood...


I'm tempted to steal a UPS truck and cruise your neighborhood but my K2 is coming today also.


----------



## ConnieK

OMG - It arrived!!    I will never knock USPS again.  (this week)


----------



## sandypeach

LaraAmber said:


> I'm also desperately watching the amazon page for updates, and had it shipped USPS. The only item I've seen is the initial post about it leaving amazon and it being "in transit". Would it really kill USPS to have a more sophisticated tracking system?
> 
> Lara Amber


I tried the packagemapping.com site and found that even though Amazon says my K2 is coming USPS, the actual carrier is FedEx SmartPost. Amazon still says the package is in Campbellsville KY, but FedEx and packagemapping show that it arrived in Atlanta this morning at 1:00.

This means I have a real shot at receiving the K2 before I leave Sunday to head to Austin, TX for a week.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

sandypeach said:


> I tried the packagemapping.com site and found that even though Amazon says my K2 is coming USPS, the actual carrier is FedEx SmartPost. Amazon still says the package is in Campbellsville KY, but FedEx and packagemapping show that it arrived in Atlanta this morning at 1:00.
> 
> This means I have a real shot at receiving the K2 before I leave Sunday to head to Austin, TX for a week.


I think you will have it before Sunday sandypeach! Keep us posted.


----------



## webhill

OMG! My MIL just called me - my Kindle has been delivered to her house. She is bringing it over right now... I should have it in half an hour!!!!


----------



## ELDogStar

webhill said:


> OMG! My MIL just called me - my Kindle has been delivered to her house. She is bringing it over right now... I should have it in half an hour!!!!


Update: 27 minutes!


----------



## dablab

dfwillia said:


> For those of you with Super Saver USPS...looks like for me anyway, delivery is imminent. I just checked Amazon and the tracking info was finally updated. I live in East Petersburg, PA...so it looks like my Kindle will arrive today or tomorrow at the latest. Pottstown is a one hour from my home. See below:
> 
> Date Time Location Event Details
> February 25, 2009 04:30:00 AM --- Departure Scan
> February 25, 2009 12:07:00 AM --- Departure Scan
> February 24, 2009 02:28:00 PM POTTSTOWN PA Arrival Scan
> February 22, 2009 01:11:25 PM Whitestown IN US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit
> 
> Come on Dewey! Come to mama!


You live close to me. I am in York. I was just over in East Petersburg this am. I was going to drop my car off and have bluetooth put in as promised by the dealer when I got it, but when I got there the bluetooth wasn't in yet. So, I will have to go back next week. I hope you get your delivery today. Good Luck!!!!

Dot


----------



## lilliew

My first Kindle... traveling somewhere via the USPS in Atlanta...

Date  Time  Location  Event Details
February 25, 2009 01:50:00 AM --- Departure Scan
February 24, 2009 03:00:00 AM ATLANTA GA Arrival Scan
February 22, 2009 01:05:52 PM Whitestown IN US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit

I sure wish I knew what the above meant.  I'm not always home to get my packages, which means USPS will leave me a note and with my work schedule, I won't be able to pick it up until I can find time to get to the Post Office during their open hours.

Is this an obsession wondering when your Kindle will arrive?

Personal Reminder:  For important things like this, ship UPS or Fedex!


----------



## Guest

I am now rethinking this getting my K1 in the midst of all the K2 deliveries. My package has made it to Little Rock. Destination scan last night at 9pm, but no update with Out for Delivery message. Grrrrrrr.


----------



## Brenda M.

LuckyRainbow said:


> I am now rethinking this getting my K1 in the midst of all the K2 deliveries. My package has made it to Little Rock. Destination scan last night at 9pm, but no update with Out for Delivery message. Grrrrrrr.


Is this the one I sent you? I thought you would of had it today for sure!


----------



## webhill

Well, it's here, charged, and loaded with some stuff. Of course now I have to get the kids their dinner and deal with my husband. i think I'm going to be up late tonight.


----------



## Guest

Brenda M. said:


> Is this the one I sent you? I thought you would of had it today for sure!


Yes, Brenda, it is.

Update: It just got here and I am having a minor palpitation. One end of the box is crushed in...

Just opened it. Everything inside is fine. (Deep breathe, sigh.) Thank goodness, you packed it in the original box. No damage whatsoever to any of the contents.

OMG, that M-edge is gorgeous. May have a bit of a problem handing that over to my daughter. LOL.

Now, I am really hooked.....MUST LOOK FOR MORE ORPHANS TO ADOPT. Just call me Angelina. (Joking, Jim.)


----------



## Leslie

> Now, I am really hooked.....MUST LOOK FOR MORE ORPHANS TO ADOPT. Just call me Angelina. (Joking, Jim.)


I know, I want to keep acquiring Kindles to put covers on them....LOL.

Glad to hear Kindle #3 arrived safe and sound. You are catching up with me in the Kindle purchasing sweepstakes.  

L


----------



## CuriousLaura

I'm still sort of Kindless...my mom's K2 is safely resting on my bed...I CAN'T OPEN IT....I like my mom to much....  (she arrives on saturday!)
It was delivered at 9am and mine hasn't been delivered yet, both UPS....I'm going crazy.....   
To have one inside my reach and being restrained..it's torture....   

Read a book already, in 3hours, ... need something else to do...please UPS bring my K2 NOW NOW NOW!!!!!


----------



## CuriousLaura

sailorman said:


> Sorry... moved


thanks, especially for understanding my rant, LOL
I knew KB will make me feel better


----------



## chiffchaff

My k2 was supposed to arrive today by 4:30pm via FedEx.  Tracking shows it was checked into the local FedEx facility at 6am this morning, then around midday it was flagged "package not due for delivery" and it's still sitting at FedEx, not on a truck, apparently no intention of delivering it today.  I guess they think the original delivery estimate of 2/26 (before Amazon shipped early) is somehow a binding agreement.  It must be a local interpretation since the online FedEx ETA changed to 2/25... and yet no delivery...  I went by the FedEx place twice but it's not a public storefront and the door was locked both times.

It's not like getting it today is a life or death thing, but I'm having a lousy week at work and was really looking forward to having a new Kindle to distract myself with tonight.


----------



## BK

> It's not like getting it today is a life or death thing, but I'm having a lousy week at work and was really looking forward to having a new Kindle to distract myself with tonight. Cry


Chiffchaff, I feel your pain!! I was really hoping to have mine tonight.

My Kindle was scanned at 6:05 this a.m at my carrier post office. Didn't get delivered with my mail @ 2:30. Wasn't at the P.O. facility when I drove over there just before 5 p.m. So where is it, I wonder


----------



## chiffchaff

BK said:


> Chiffchaff, I feel your pain!! I was really hoping to have mine tonight.
> 
> My Kindle was scanned at 6:05 this a.m at my carrier post office. Didn't get delivered with my mail @ 2:30. Wasn't at the P.O. facility when I drove over there just before 5 p.m. So where is it, I wonder


Thanks BK - sorry to hear you're in the same boat! I guess there's no chance someone will show up at our doors this evening with a package?? Ah well - I had planned some celebratory margaritas, maybe I'll just turn them into consolation margaritas.


----------



## LSbookend

Okay. So my second K2 arrived today. Yesterday, when I got my first one I noticed some pencil point black scratches in the screen. Called amazon they sent me a new just like that. Gotta love them. My wispernet was also not working. I thought it was just where I lived so I took the first K to work today (an hour away) to see if any place worked (it looked like it should on the map, even at home) and still nothing, but when I got home and manually registered the new K wispernet now works. Go figure. Oh well I happy.

LS


----------



## kevin63

chiffchaff said:


> Thanks BK - sorry to hear you're in the same boat! I guess there's no chance someone will show up at our doors this evening with a package?? Ah well - I had planned some celebratory margaritas, maybe I'll just turn them into consolation margaritas.


There you go! Don't waste a good margarita. Hope you get yours soon.


----------



## BK

> Thanks BK - sorry to hear you're in the same boat! I guess there's no chance someone will show up at our doors this evening with a package?? Ah well - I had planned some celebratory margaritas, maybe I'll just turn them into consolation margaritas. Smiley


Consolation margaritas! Sounds like a good plan. I'm with ya! One salt-rimmed glass comin' up.

Let's toast to Kindles arriving TOMORROW!


----------



## luvmy4brats

CuriousLaura said:


> I'm still sort of Kindless...my mom's K2 is safely resting on my bed...I CAN'T OPEN IT....I like my mom to much....  (she arrives on saturday!)
> It was delivered at 9am and mine hasn't been delivered yet, both UPS....I'm going crazy.....
> To have one inside my reach and being restrained..it's torture....
> 
> Read a book already, in 3hours, ... need something else to do...please UPS bring my K2 NOW NOW NOW!!!!!


But Laura, you should be nice and pre-load books on it..make sure it all works and all for her. That's being a good daughter, just looking out for her!

I should say I got one for my mom for Christmas. I completely loaded it with books for her and got it completely set up before I shipped it.


----------



## CuriousLaura

luvmy4brats said:


> But Laura, you should be nice and pre-load books on it..make sure it all works and all for her. That's being a good daughter, just looking out for her!
> 
> I should say I got one for my mom for Christmas. I completely loaded it with books for her and got it completely set up before I shipped it.


LMAO I actually thought of that... 
being serious now, my mom is a very detached person, this is the first thing I've seen her REALLY excited about....and I'm 26 so imagine that...
I just couldn't take the pleasure from her.......
She even said I could open if it would make me happy...damn it I hate it when moms are so 'understanding' (reverse psychology), it's harder to get away with what I want, LOL

BTW, mine arrived, and I just got it, so I'm gonna FINALLY play with it....see you guys in a while
xoxoxo to all for being there in the waiting 'craziness'


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm glad yours arrived. Have fun!


----------



## LaraAmber

I''m going nuts because there still hasn't been a single update to my shipping information beyond:

February 23, 2009  07:51:57 AM  Whitestown IN US  Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit

So is the truck broken down five feet from Whitestown?  Is is in Colorado?  Can I please have a clue about receipt?

Lara Amber


----------



## MamaProfCrash

That is what I have for my Aunt's Kindle. My Sister-in-Law got her Kindle, leaving from the same facility today, but my Aunt's is still there. Where are you located? My Aunt's is going to LA.


----------



## bookfiend

Mine too. Left IN going to LA(ish), no other info.  My husband is humoring me well, (IM NUTS). My usual work day consists of  driving  30-100 miles, working HARD, 10,12,14,or even 16 hrs, then driving same distance home, take a shower, then crack a beer or 5 with my current book to unwind, go to bed.  This week Its been here after shower, until Ive caught up with the latest shipping info,(hours) then I'm so wired that it takes even longer for current book (and beer) to unwind me, so that I'm getting about 3hrs sleep a night.  And all my wonderful DH can do is say "you should have let me spend the extra money to over night it."  Hes not a big reader, but he knew once i explained to him what a kindle was, that i needed one post haste.  I don't know who is more anxious for the arrival, me for me, or him for me.


----------



## LaraAmber

Well this morning it shows the box arriving in Denver 5:53 last night.  (Why didn't that show up when I checked last night about midnight, man they are slow with updates.)

I'm hoping this means it will be delivered today, so I don't have to drive into work tomorrow just to pick it up.  

Lara Amber


----------



## PJ

How do you like this for wacky routing - Mine left the seller facility in KY on February 22, 2009.  Then on Tuesday Morning arrived in NEW BERLIN WI.  Then at 10 PM Yesterday it left an unidentified location.  Who knows where it has been for the last two days or if fact where it is now.  I Live in Fox Lake, IL (NE Illinois), so why would a package coming from KY go to WI to get to me in IL?  I really wish I had paid for UPS shipping this is driving me crazy!


----------



## BK

PJS said:


> How do you like this for wacky routing - Mine left the seller facility in KY on February 22, 2009. Then on Tuesday Morning arrived in NEW BERLIN WI. Then at 10 PM Yesterday it left an unidentified location. Who knows where it has been for the last two days or if fact where it is now. I Live in Fox Lake, IL (NE Illinois), so why would a package coming from KY go to WI to get to me in IL? I really wish I had paid for UPS shipping this is driving me crazy!


JOIN THE CLUB! My Kindle left KY on Sunday, too, and has been in Atlanta since Tuesday, but has not been delivered (I'm in Atlanta!)

I swear Amazon is punishing those of us who opted for free shipping.


----------



## ELDogStar

The Kindles are coming.
The Kindles are coming!

One if by land, two if by sea.

The Kindles are coming!

Enjoy the anticipation.
Eric


----------



## lilliew

Got mine today:

February 25, 2009  01:50:00 AM  ---  Departure Scan
February 24, 2009 03:00:00 AM ATLANTA GA Arrival Scan
February 22, 2009 01:05:52 PM Whitestown IN US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit

Standard Shipping, Post Office delivered it today!  It feels like Christmas here.


----------



## gigglebox1231

BK said:


> I swear Amazon is punishing those of us who opted for free shipping.


Yes, they are. I swear that I'm not getting mine until March 3rd, because its been sitting in the same spot for almost two days. What's maddening is it's only about 2 hours away.


----------



## lb505

Mine started 3 hours away on Monday and has been an hour away for 2 days.  Fed-Ex smartpost says Saturday and it sure doesn't look like anyone is in any hurry to change that.


----------



## gigglebox1231

That really sucks. You'd think it would get there so much sooner since it only started out 3 hours away :[ I would totally storm it if I were you though haha 

I'm not patient. Mine is coming by USPS so I guess I shouldn't have expected it any earlier :/


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My Aunt's is still sitting in Chino. It took three days to get to Chino and has now been in Chino for close to two days. It makes no sense.


----------



## gigglebox1231

that's the exact same predicament that my kindle is in. took 3 days, been there for 2. i bet your aunt's and mine is in the same shipment :[ poor little kindles, stuck there waiting.


----------



## PJ

ProfCrash said:


> My Aunt's is still sitting in Chino. It took three days to get to Chino and has now been in Chino for close to two days. It makes no sense.


The post office is an national institution - if it made sense to you they would have to put you in an institution too


----------



## Annalog

My Kindle was delivered to where I work in Tucson, AZ at 02/26/2009 12:38 P.M. where it was signed for and then locked away to await my return late Saturday. I am currently away on a business trip. I am glad I will have my Kindle with me on my next business trip. 

Package Progress:

LocationDateLocal TimeDescriptionTUCSON, AZ, US02/26/200912:38 P.M.DELIVERY 02/26/20097:55 A.M.OUT FOR DELIVERY 02/26/20096:00 A.M.ARRIVAL SCANPHOENIX, AZ, US02/26/20093:47 A.M.DEPARTURE SCAN 02/25/20098:48 P.M.ARRIVAL SCANLOUISVILLE, KY, US02/24/20095:01 P.M.DEPARTURE SCAN 02/24/20094:53 A.M.ARRIVAL SCANINDIANAPOLIS, IN, US02/24/20091:48 A.M.DEPARTURE SCAN 02/23/200910:18 A.M.ORIGIN SCANUS02/22/20091:48 A.M.BILLING INFORMATION


----------



## bookfiend

ProfCrash said:


> My Aunt's is still sitting in Chino. It took three days to get to Chino and has now been in Chino for close to two days. It makes no sense.


Mine has been in Chino with your Aunts, hopfully they are keeping eachother company. I fully expected a package today, and was going nuts for the 4 hrs before the mail man usually delivers. Then, without telling me, my DH went out and tracked down our mailman. He didn't have it, but said if it was in Chino yesterday we should have it by Sat. OH WEll.... Am I not married to the most wonderful man in the world. He doesn't read, but he understands that I cant not read.


----------



## Leslie

gigglebox1231 said:


> that's the exact same predicament that my kindle is in. took 3 days, been there for 2. i bet your aunt's and mine is in the same shipment :[ poor little kindles, stuck there waiting.


I hope it's not too cold, wherever they are!

L


----------



## svakanda

yay freakin tomorrow!!!


----------



## ginaf20697

Mine was an hour away three days ago and still shows no signs of a delivery. I'm getting seriously pissed. I've never had a package from Amazon be on such a slow boat from China in my life.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Apparently some are on a slow boat from Chino. Maybe if we tell them that there are roads they can drive on and they don't have to wait for the tide things would move a bit more quickly.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My Aunt's Kindle departed Chino. No idea where it is going but hopefully it is in transit to her house.


----------



## Annalog

ProfCrash said:


> Apparently some are on a slow boat from Chino. Maybe if we tell them that there are roads they can drive on and they don't have to wait for the tide things would move a bit more quickly.





ProfCrash said:


> My Aunt's Kindle departed Chino. No idea where it is going but hopefully it is in transit to her house.


Only because they got off the boat and started driving instead. They must have read your earlier comment as soon as it was posted!


----------



## sandypeach

My K2 FINALLY(!) made it to the local Post Office at 7:22 this morning.  I expect to find in my carport this afternoon or tomorrow.  Hallelujah!

This will also please the person who is waiting, patiently, to buy my K1.


----------



## KingRBlue

I would just like to mention that this thread is now 107 pages...

Wow!


----------



## ginaf20697

sandypeach said:


> My K2 FINALLY(!) made it to the local Post Office at 7:22 this morning. I expect to find in my carport this afternoon or tomorrow. Hallelujah!
> 
> This will also please the person who is waiting, patiently, to buy my K1.


I wouldn't get too excited. It might be too late for them to be bothered to put it on the truck (if it hasn't left already)


----------



## ladyknight33

Okay I got Ladybug earlier in the week. And my daughter was so impressed by her she wanted one too. So the order was placed last night for next day delivery. I am anxiously awaiting KiKi's arrival.

I have checked the ups site several times, been downstair to the receptionist's desk to let her know I was waiting for a package, looked out the window every time I hear a truck.

KiKi has been out for delivery since 7:45 this morning. The ups main site is les than 6 miles from my office.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ladyknight33 said:


> KiKi has been out for delivery since 7:45 this morning. The ups main site is les than 6 miles from my office.


Sadly, this probably means you'll be the last delivery before they go back to the distro site for the day. . . . . . . . .but maybe not! 

Ann


----------



## ladyknight33

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Sadly, this probably means you'll be the last delivery before they go back to the distro site for the day. . . . . . . . .but maybe not!
> 
> Ann


KiKi has just arrived. Happy dance............


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ladyknight33 said:


> KiKi has just arrived. Happy dance............


Woo Hoo! 

But. . . wait. . . she's your daughter's, yes? Are you allowed to open her up?

I guess you have to, in order to be sure she's whole and well. 

Ann


----------



## sandypeach

USPS website says my K2 was delivered at 11:02.  WAHOO!  I will get to take it with me to Austin next week.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

sandypeach said:


> USPS website says my K2 was delivered at 11:02. WAHOO! I will get to take it with me to Austin next week.


Great news!! Congrats.


----------



## bookfiend

ProfCrash said:


> My Aunt's Kindle departed Chino. No idea where it is going but hopefully it is in transit to her house.


My "Necessity" has been stuck in chino with your Aunt's, and also departed today. I'm not sure where you are, but I'm in Canyon Country. Our postman said deliveries from Chino to around here go to Valencia to sort. She should be here tomorrow. My DH tracked the postman down again today while I was at work. Here's hoping for tomorrow, for me and your Aunt.


----------



## parakeetgirl

I'm a little peeved at UPS right now...I ordered my Kindle 2 using the Prime One Day Shipping...it was supposed to come Friday 2/27...Nope..I tracked it and it said that the package was missed at the warehouse which I took as they forgot to put it on the truck. I don't think they deliver on Saturday(but they should make a special trip since it was their goofup  ) so now I'm looking at a Monday delivery date, which I could have gotten for free. Not cool.

Not really mad at Amazon. Well, maybe a little for using UPS(Useless Package Service).

I know, I know, some people had to wait weeks for their Kindles, and part of me hates that I'm whining about this. I just want my Kindle 2 so badly!


----------



## Guest

I am so happy to see so many new Kindle owners out there. I've been gone for a while. My computer is in the shop getting some major upgrading(New CPU, new MoBo, New video cards, and RAM) so I am behind. The last page I read before today was 93(14 pages ago)

My only advice to anyone ordering a new Kindle is spring for Overnight. It will save you a lot of stress. There is only one good thing about the free supersaver option. They use USPS.

So what you say. USPS delivers on Saturdays. UPS and FedEx usually don't.

For all of you new owners, here is the one, the only, SNOOPY!!!










For those of you still on Kindlewatch...hang in there. Don't despair. It's coming.


----------



## Gables Girl

parakeetgirl said:


> I'm a little peeved at UPS right now...I ordered my Kindle 2 using the Prime One Day Shipping...it was supposed to come Friday 2/27...Nope..I tracked it and it said that the package was missed at the warehouse which I took as they forgot to put it on the truck. I don't think they deliver on Saturday(but they should make a special trip since it was their goofup  ) so now I'm looking at a Monday delivery date, which I could have gotten for free. Not cool.
> 
> Not really mad at Amazon. Well, maybe a little for using UPS(Useless Package Service).
> 
> I know, I know, some people had to wait weeks for their Kindles, and part of me hates that I'm whining about this. I just want my Kindle 2 so badly!


I'd call CS and complain you at least should get your money back.


----------



## Guest

Gables Girl said:


> I'd call CS and complain you at least should get your money back.


I hope you mean the money for the faster shipping. You are right. They should down grade it and credit the difference to your account.


----------



## Gables Girl

Vampyre said:


> I hope you mean the money for the faster shipping. You are right. They should down grade it and credit the difference to your account.


Yes for the shipping. Unless she never gets her Kindle then she needs to get a new one shipped.


----------



## ELDogStar

Gables Girl said:


> I'd call CS and complain you at least should get your money back.


Isn't this a UPS error not an Amazon error though?

Eric


----------



## Guest

ELDogStar said:


> Isn't this a UPS error not an Amazon error though?
> 
> Eric


It may be, but Amazon should refund the difference and then get reimbursed by UPS.


----------



## Gables Girl

ELDogStar said:


> Isn't this a UPS error not an Amazon error though?
> 
> Eric


True but Amazon paid them for next day and if they didn't deliver it then they should be made to refund it to Amazon. Amazon will never know they paid fro something they didn't get unless they are told it didn't get delivered.


----------



## Guest

Gables Girl said:


> True but Amazon paid them for next day and if they didn't deliver it then they should be made to refund it to Amazon. Amazon will never know they paid fro something they didn't get unless they are told it didn't get delivered.


Very true. Unless they are made aware of it, Amazon paid for something they didn't get and in the process hurt their business a little by not getting a product out on time. UPS should pay for their mistake by reimbursing the difference.


----------



## bookfiend

Ive decided I'm officially on strike until My "Necessity" gets here.  My son is at a friends all weekend, and my DH is fishing with a buddy, so I'm not doing anything(even getting out of my Jammie's) until she gets here.  Please please before they get back!!!  Do you think I should Change her name to Send wirelessly to my "Obsession"?


----------



## lb505

As of 1:30 today, I was no longer waiting for shipping.  Now I am just waiting for charging.  

It is so freaking beautiful!!  None of the pictures or videos do it justice.  My BF has been informed that he needs to bring his Sudoku book over tonight because I will be reading.


----------



## parakeetgirl

An update on my UPS woes..I emailed Amazon last night/early this morning about the issue and they emailed me back today that they were going to refund my shipping charges. Yay!  Funny though, they said UPS was experiencing delays because of "severe weather conditions in my area" Huh? Friday was 65 degrees and sunny in RI. Today was cooler but no snow or anything. Thursday was fine too. I tracked it and it is in the warehouse in my state. Also, weird how first it was "missed at the warehouse" and now it's because the weather kept them from delivering it on Friday. 

I have a  relative who work for Useless Package Service and even he tells me that they slack off frequently. About the only way Friday's weather delayed my package was because the guy who was supposed to deliver it left early to play golf or something! 

Oh well, hopefully it'll get here Monday..if not, I'm going down there in person to get it. Never stand between a voracious reader and her Kindle!


----------



## Guest

parakeetgirl said:


> An update on my UPS woes..I emailed Amazon last night/early this morning about the issue and they emailed me back today that they were going to refund my shipping charges. Yay! Funny though, they said UPS was experiencing delays because of "severe weather conditions in my area" Huh? Friday was 65 degrees and sunny in RI. Today was cooler but no snow or anything. Thursday was fine too. I tracked it and it is in the warehouse in my state. Also, weird how first it was "missed at the warehouse" and now it's because the weather kept them from delivering it on Friday.
> 
> I have a relative who work for Useless Package Service and even he tells me that they slack off frequently. About the only way Friday's weather delayed my package was because the guy who was supposed to deliver it left early to play golf or something!
> 
> Oh well, hopefully it'll get here Monday..if not, I'm going down there in person to get it. Never stand between a voracious reader and her Kindle!


Very very large warehouses can create their own weather. Maybe it snowed inside and your Kindle was covered in a drift.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Annalog

I am now done waiting and have Kindle in hand!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
At 8:30 pm Saturday evening on my way home from a business trip, I stopped by my office to pick up my Kindle. It was waiting patiently in its Amazon box in a locked cabinet. Instead of pulling the "Once upon a time..." tab, I lifted the entire flap. I slid the cover from the inside box to check that the Kindle was OK. I then packed it back up and drove the remaining hour home. After greeting DH, unpacking car, meeting new cat, etc., I plugged in an extension cord so that the Kindle could charge while I read in bed. There is a strong (4-5 bar) 1X signal. The 38 items to download finished sometime after midnight while I was still reading and trying out the various features. This morning, as I expected, I found the signal ranges from 1 to 5 bars of strength depending on where I am in the house.  
Off to play/read some more!


----------



## ak rain

oh I wish the post office was open on sunday.  tracking still shows my Kindle in Anchorage 

My patience is wearing thin 
Sylvia


----------



## parakeetgirl

Bacardi Jim said:


>


OMG..I almost spit my coffee out all over my laptop when I saw this picture...LOL.


----------



## Guest

It seemed... appropriate.


----------



## Lalaboobaby

Congrats to all who received their Kindles over the last couple of days, including myself on Tuesday.  To those still waiting, be encouraged by all the reading you'll have time to enjoy completing in due time.  

Happy Kindling


----------



## parakeetgirl

Happy update...I got my Kindle 2 on Monday!  Tore the box open and just gazed at it for a good minute or two. Had to go to work, but I confess part of me wanted to call in so I could play with it.  I went in though because I have to feed both me and my K2!( I'm still thinking of a name).


----------



## Yaykindle

Bacardi Jim said:


>


Somewhere in one of these unlabeled crates full of precious artifacts, is your Kindle. We will ship it to you whenever we get around 
to stumbling upon it. 
UPS

j/k lol

Great pic

Sorry, just what came to mind when I saw the picture.
Here's to hoping everyone receives their Kindles very soon.


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations to everyone whose package is not longer languishing in transit and who now is a happy owner with a Kindle in his/her hands.

L


----------



## Kind

Bacardi Jim said:


>


Is that just a random warehouse pic or is that an Amazon warehouse some where out there?


----------



## parakeetgirl

It's from the first Raiders of the Lost Ark movie...


----------



## Leslie

parakeetgirl said:


> It's from the first Raiders of the Lost Ark movie...


That picture could be a spoiler if you had any idea of what is going on...LOL

L


----------



## busy91

I have officially joined the list of waiters.  I ordered it just a moment ago.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Yea for you busy91!!!!  Bet you can't wait....hope that you got fast shipping!!!  Paruse the threads here to keep you occupied but be warned about the accessories thread....your credit card may suffer there a bit....


----------



## ak rain

happy waiting, find a distraction so time pass faster. 
sylvia


----------



## Ann in Arlington

sylvia said:


> happy waiting, find a distraction so time pass faster.
> sylvia


Well, she's here isn't she . . . .we're experts at distraction. . .oh, look. .. a bunny. . . .



Ann


----------



## ak rain

lol I have to find how to do pictures!
Sylvia


----------



## shima

So I sold my Kindle 1 today and came home and ordered the Kindle 2. I have to wait until Tuesday for the Kindle 2 to arrive though (stupid weekend getting in the way of shipping, lol). 

I de-registered my Kindle 1 at the sale... right after ordering the Kindle 2 there was a new kindle showing up in my account, but it doesn't specify a serial number, so I can only hope that's my K2 that is appearing there  Amazon already says they're preparing my item for shipment...


----------



## Leslie

busy91 said:


> I have officially joined the list of waiters. I ordered it just a moment ago.


Congratulations and welcome to the club!


----------



## Leslie

shima said:


> So I sold my Kindle 1 today and came home and ordered the Kindle 2. I have to wait until Tuesday for the Kindle 2 to arrive though (stupid weekend getting in the way of shipping, lol).
> 
> I de-registered my Kindle 1 at the sale... right after ordering the Kindle 2 there was a new kindle showing up in my account, but it doesn't specify a serial number, so I can only hope that's my K2 that is appearing there  Amazon already says they're preparing my item for shipment...


Oh, congratulations on the switch! I think that is your new Kindle on the list even withouth the serial number.

L


----------



## happyblob

Yeah congrats to all who received their Kindles!


----------



## Toby

Yippeeeee!!!   My Kindle 2 arrived today this Sat. at 10:17AM. I got up at 7:30 AM & looked out. Wasn't there. I put my bathrobe on & went back to sleep prepared to run to the door when my dog barked & announced that my package arrived. It was at the same general time that the mailman shows up, so at 1st, I thought that it must be him & not UPS. My dog seemed to bark a bit longer. I had been in a sound sleep, but I got up, looked out just in time to see the end part of the UPS truck parked out in front. Saw my package at the front door & raced to the door. It's here!! It's here!!! Quickly tore thru the package. Plugged it in. Made sure my books were there that I had already downloaded. Then turned off whispernet, so my Kindle would charge faster. I'm so glad that it arrived early in the day as I was going out for dinner & would have stayed home to wait for it.


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations, Toby!

L


----------



## kevin63

shima said:


> So I sold my Kindle 1 today and came home and ordered the Kindle 2. I have to wait until Tuesday for the Kindle 2 to arrive though (stupid weekend getting in the way of shipping, lol).
> 
> I de-registered my Kindle 1 at the sale... right after ordering the Kindle 2 there was a new kindle showing up in my account, but it doesn't specify a serial number, so I can only hope that's my K2 that is appearing there  Amazon already says they're preparing my item for shipment...


My serial number showed up once they shipped it.


----------



## Kind

Congrats to everyone so far.


----------



## CegAbq

Won a Kindle 1 off ebay on Sunday; previous owner seems very nice; it's in the mail and I can hardly wait. Can't even decide which book to buy first! But I'm also looking forward to the public domain stuff. This is a very nice forum and I'm glad to have found it.


----------



## Kathy

cegabq said:


> Won a Kindle 1 off ebay on Sunday; previous owner seems very nice; it's in the mail and I can hardly wait. Can't even decide which book to buy first! But I'm also looking forward to the public domain stuff. This is a very nice forum and I'm glad to have found it.


Way to go! You will love it.


----------



## Leslie

cegabq said:


> Won a Kindle 1 off ebay on Sunday; previous owner seems very nice; it's in the mail and I can hardly wait. Can't even decide which book to buy first! But I'm also looking forward to the public domain stuff. This is a very nice forum and I'm glad to have found it.


Congratulations and welcome to the club! And also, welcome to Kindleboards! Glad to have you here. This is a fun and friendly bunch.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

(giggles)

My cousin just bought one.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> (giggles)
> 
> My cousin just bought one.


Your entire family is going to have Kindles before long! Yay Crash!


----------



## K2Lynn

Toby said:


> Then turned off whispernet, so my Kindle would charge faster. I'm so glad that it arrived early in the day as I was going out for dinner & would have stayed home to wait for it.


So...2 questions (I'm collecting answers before my K2 gets here on Friday): One should turn OFF Whispernet so it will charge faster? How does one go about turning OFF Whispernet? And WHY does it make charging faster Have you ALL done this?

Please fill this K2 virgin in on this stuff!!! Thanks! 
~Lynn


----------



## Lynn

Congratulations on your soon to be new arrival!
You can turn off the whispernet by pushing the menu button on the right side of the kindle, then select turn whispernet off ( or on if it is off ). I don't know if it will charge faster if it is off, never paid much attention since I usually charge it at night. 

Lynn L


----------



## curlylocdiva

I guess I missed this post altogether. I ordered my K2 on Thursday the 12th. I became a Prime member and selected 1 day shipping so I would get it on Saturday.(over anxious) Well something happened and it didnt ship in time but Amazon was great about refunding shipping and I got it early Monday morning the 16th. Then of course I had to order the cover after researching so I ordered the K2 cover from amazon and it came on Tuesday so I have had a very busy Kindle week. My 11 year old has now been harassing me for one. I am really considering one for her. She loves to read and has a collection of books larger than mine so I am thinking about it. I do have to say the Kindle is GREAT. 

Brittney


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congrats to all of you that have recently received your Kindles and those who are waiting for delivery! 

If you haven't been to _*Intro/Welcome Board * _ yet please stop by and tell us more about yourself. You will receive a warm KB welcome.

Happy Kindling!


----------



## Kind

Yikes, this thread is still going strong!


----------



## K2Lynn

kevin63 said:


> My serial number showed up once they shipped it.


Where do you FIND the serial number I don't see no stinkin' serial number and my K2 is supposed to be here tomorrow!!

Lynn


----------



## davem2bits

K2Lynn said:


> Where do you FIND the serial number I don't see no stinkin' serial number and my K2 is supposed to be here tomorrow!!
> 
> Lynn


Goto amazon.com | Kindle Store | Manage Your Kindle.

Your serial number will be - no not there; NEVER MIND.

I think you should have gotten an email, when your Kindle was shipped. The email shows the Serial Number.

Once you get your Kindle, the serial numer is on the back. REAL SMALL characters; another reason for those reading glasses.


----------



## CegAbq

Got my Kindle 1 on Wednesday. First put on all content that I had already squirreled away. Started looking at Decalgirl skins, Bella Bags, Oberon covers. Later created intense internal debate - save money for books or get the Kindle all tricked out. So far saving for books. Discovered some books are great, some are cr*p (lol). BTW - can anyone tell me what KK stands for? (I've figured out it refers to a Kindle 1 - but I can't figure out the origin.

Great to be with Kindle Lovers.


----------



## pomlover2586

kk= Kindle Klassic


----------



## kim

Congrats CegAbq!  Welcome to the wonderful world of Kindle and the great obsession we all share


----------



## CegAbq

pomlover2586 said:


> kk= Kindle Klassic


Duh! Thanks a bunch. Loving my KK.


----------



## intinst

Greetings and Welcome, Carol! Glad to have you join us here in the asylum, we are all crazy about the Kindle, whether Klassic or K2.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

They shipped my K1 battery!!! WOOOHOOO. I have my back up battery. (dances around a bit).


----------



## drenee

Really?  When did you order your battery?  That is awesome.  Good for you.
deb


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

WOW!  I have had my K1 battery on order since early February and just got an email yesterday asking me if I still wanted to wait.  I went to amazon and click that I did.....

So where is mine


----------



## intinst

ProfCrash said:


> They shipped my K1 battery!!! WOOOHOOO. I have my back up battery. (dances around a bit).


Did you order it from Amazon?


----------



## happyblob

> WOW! I have had my K1 battery on order since early February and just got an email yesterday asking me if I still wanted to wait. I went to amazon and click that I did.....
> 
> So where is mine


You clicked what? I'm not sure I understand what's happened.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

If you have something on backorder and it doesn't get filled, eventually amzon asks you via email if you still want it.  If you do, you have to go to your ordered stuff and click that you are still willing to wait, otherwise amazon cancels your order..


----------



## pomlover2586

Makes sense.....but still kinda strange at the same time lol


----------



## MamaProfCrash

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> WOW! I have had my K1 battery on order since early February and just got an email yesterday asking me if I still wanted to wait. I went to amazon and click that I did.....
> 
> So where is mine


I ordered mine in November. It has taken a while to get it.


----------



## eneisch

Hey everyone!

I am (im)patiently awaiting delivery of my Kindle 2.  I had a bunch of Amazon gift cards from my Amazon credit card card rewards and decided to use them to offset some of the cost. I have been reading ebooks on my PDAs and now smartphones for probably over 10 years (since the original Palm Pilot).  I currently have a decent size, but not huge, library on ereader.com.  Most of my reading was done in short busts of maybe 15 minutes or so so I didn't go through that many books per year. 

I followed the release of the original Kindle and thought it was a great idea, but wanted to see how many were sold and how the well it was received before jumping in.  Kind of forgot about it a little until the Kindle 2 was announced.  Started taking a second look a liked what I saw.  Then the Kindle app came out for the iPhone and found out it synced where you were in the book between the two devices.  After that I found myself looking at the product page on Amazon a lot more. The thought of being able to read between the two devices really appealed to me.  The thought of being able to quickly jump into my book at work or on the subway and then have a more comfortable device for reading for longer periods really sealed the deal for me.  I think Amazon was incredibly smart to release the iPhone Kindle app.  Not only will it sell more Kindle format books, but i think it will get more iPhone owners to consider getting a Kindle.  

Finally broke down and ordered one on Thursday night.  Got the shipping notice on Saturday and USPS says it will be delivered by the end of the week.  Can't help but hope that it will come sooner than estimated! Also order the Amazon case (as a starter - maybe wil upgrade this), the recommended light and a screen protector.  

Soon after ordering I googled "Kindle Forums" and made my way here.  This board has been great!  I have learned alot here and this community seems really nice.  I like it so much better than the Amazon forums.  I also learned about some of the issues that some kindles appear to have. I now know to waste no time checking to see if the screen fades in direct sunlight or if the pages do not refresh completely.  I hoping that my unit will not experience any of those conditions, but am reassured by peoples experience that Amazon customer support seems to handle exchanges pretty well.

I've even already downloaded a few free books to start reading on the iPhone and then having as soon as my Kindle arrives.  See you around the board!!!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Welcome eneisch!!!  Glad to have you!  I can't wait to read about your Kindle arrival day....I remember mine so well... It is happy times.  You are officially on Kindle Watch!!!  Keep us posted!


----------



## intinst

Greetings and Welcome, eneisch! I hope you look at the Book corner for some free and cheap reads, Glad to have you with us.


----------



## kevindorsey

pomlover2586 said:


> kk= Kindle Klassic


KK+K, and do you have a favourite toy for the White Supremasists?


----------



## Annalog

Welcome eneisch! I also read ebooks on a Palm Pilot (as well as on later Palm PDAs). However I still kept increasing the size of my DTB library instead of my electronic one since those were easier to share with my husband. (He had trouble reading on the PDA screen.) My Kindle was a Christmas present from him but my Kindle was ordered one day too late for me to have a KK so I have a Kindle 2 instead.

With your iPhone, you have a much better reason for downloading books in advance than I had. Looking forward to your Kindle arrival day.


----------



## Kind

Welcome to the KB Eneisch


----------



## eneisch

Thanks to all for your warm welcome.  I've been reading this board alot while waiting for my Kindle to arrive.  Just checked shipping status and my Kindle has made it from Kentucky to New Jersey.  Hopefully the next stop will be Forest Hills, Queens!  Why, oh why, did I choose the Amazon free shipping?!?!?!?


----------



## frojazz

eneisch said:


> Thanks to all for your warm welcome. I've been reading this board alot while waiting for my Kindle to arrive. Just checked shipping status and my Kindle has made it from Kentucky to New Jersey. Hopefully the next stop will be Forest Hills, Queens! Why, oh why, did I choose the Amazon free shipping?!?!?!?


LOL!! I'm waiting for my Oberon cover for my K2. It'll be here Thursday, I hope!! Maybe you'll have your K2 by then. Waiting for my kindle to be delivered, I spent a lot of time lurking here on the KBs; it is a good place to wait. Now it seems like I still spend more time KBing then kindling!!!


----------



## intinst

eneisch said:


> Thanks to all for your warm welcome. I've been reading this board alot while waiting for my Kindle to arrive. Just checked shipping status and my Kindle has made it from Kentucky to New Jersey. Hopefully the next stop will be Forest Hills, Queens! Why, oh why, did I choose the Amazon free shipping?!?!?!?


That is a question that has been asked at this board more time than you would believe.


----------



## eneisch

frojazz said:


> LOL!! I'm waiting for my Oberon cover for my K2. It'll be here Thursday, I hope!! Maybe you'll have your K2 by then. Waiting for my kindle to be delivered, I spent a lot of time lurking here on the KBs; it is a good place to wait. Now it seems like I still spend more time KBing then kindling!!!


I was just on the Oberon site looking at their covers. I've already ordered the Amazon cover, but think I might wind up with a Oberon eventually. Right now I am leaning towards a "Tree of Life" in Saddle. I was looking at the pictures posted elsewhere on the board and they really do look beautiful!


----------



## frojazz

I'm now convinced, from all the pics posted here on the KBs, that any Oberon product would be wonderful.  I'm personally waiting for Creekbed Maple in green, but I can see why people have multiple covers!!


----------



## ak rain

I just got my saddle tree of life the same day as my replacement K2 it has been a good day.
sylvia


----------



## Robin

Go for the Tree of Life! I've had mine for a couple of months & really like it. It goes with everything & wears well.


----------



## Zeronewbury

I'm just waiting for my first skin for GeekBook™.  

Weird how it seemed fine to have a naked Kindle until I ate from that Tree of the Knowledge of Good and Evil.  Now I want an Oberon Tree of Life.  This all seems somehow familiar?!


----------



## intinst

It is a very slippery slope you are on. Turn back before it is too late! Oops, sorry! I think your are already past the point of no return.


----------



## Arylkin

I'm waiting too!!!  I've actually splurged quite a lot and will be stalking my mailman for the next while...  I should get my dear Kindle on Monday (followed by a green Oberon Tree of Life case and a beautiful BorsaBella bag).  *blushes*


----------



## Leslie

Arylkin said:


> I'm waiting too!!! I've actually splurged quite a lot and will be stalking my mailman for the next while... I should get my dear Kindle on Monday (followed by a green Oberon Tree of Life case and a beautiful BorsaBella bag). *blushes*


Congratulations! Welcome to the club...

L


----------



## drenee

Zeronewbury said:


> I'm just waiting for my first skin for GeekBook.
> 
> Weird how it seemed fine to have a naked Kindle until I ate from that Tree of the Knowledge of Good and Evil. Now I want an Oberon Tree of Life. This all seems somehow familiar?!


too funny.


----------



## Nix Cadavre

First of all, I'm waiting for my Kindle to arrive. It's due next Thursday. I have used one before, though-- I have a coworker who has one and she let me play with it a bit. I managed to luck out and obtain one of my own. I did pay Amazon to ship it faster (I have heard that the Super Save shipping they offer for free is snail-slow with the Kindle).

I want to say, however, that you people are EVIL. Why? Because you keep showing those beautiful Oberon covers, and it makes it very hard to resist them. They're simply gorgeous, and I really, honestly can't justify $75 for one of them. I _want_to, but honestly, my wife would kill me if she knew I spent that on an accessory. I'm going to end up with the Amazon cover, or one of the other brands.

I'm tempted to put a skin on the Kindle, but I can't really find any that I love. They all seem a bit chaotic and bright, and it just seems like they'd be distracting when trying to read. They're aesthetically pleasing, but I'm afraid they'll look garish in person. I guess I'll make that decision after I've had my Kindle for a while.

Waiting is indeed the hardest part.


----------



## frojazz

Nix,
A lot of us justify the Oberon as a good investment to protect our kindles.  It is a bonus that they are works of art and are made in the USA by a small company.  If your wife has a problem with it, just tell her that you are stimulating the economy!  That's what I told my hubby, but he didn't buy it.  Maybe you'll have better luck.  Anyway, you are in the right place to wait for your kindle!  Be sure to come back here when you resurface from using it to update us!!


----------



## Leslie

Well, Nix, after yesterday, I can give you two reasons to buy an Oberon:

1. On the plane, the guy sitting next to me was reading a bare, nekkid Kindle. I was reading mine in it's purple ROH cover. The flight attendant made the man turn his off but didn't say a word to me. Granted, I was sort of hiding my Kindle with the cover but still...

2. I actually left mine in the restaurant after dinner. Ack! Fortunately, the hostess called me immediately and told me I had forgotten my "purple folder." If it had just been in the plain black Amazon cover, would she have noticed? Cared? Who knows but my theory is the little man on the back was watching over me and made sure my beloved Kindle came home.

L


----------



## chynared21

Leslie said:


> 2. I actually left mine in the restaurant after dinner. Ack! Fortunately, the hostess called me immediately and told me I had forgotten my "purple folder." If it had just been in the plain black Amazon cover, would she have noticed? Cared? Who knows but my theory is the little man on the back was watching over me and made sure my beloved Kindle came home.


*Man Leslie, that's scarier than my having Jinx fall!!! I'm glad you got your "purple folder" back pronto  Please don't ever do that again!*


----------



## drenee

Nix, 
How exciting for you.  Congratulations on your K.  The accessories issue is a big "problem" here on the boards.  I bought an Oberon based on the comments made on the Boards.  Of course, I'm single and I don't have to answer to a spouse about how I spend my money.  If I had been married I think it would be a bit harder to justify.  
I just got my mom a M-edge for her K2 she got this week.  I can't think of which one it is, but it's the one that lets you prop it up in front of you.  M-edge quality is very good, and she loves the fact that she can prop it.  

As for the skin; I'm very very glad I skinned mine.  It is not distracting at all.  And if you do decide to use Decal Girl, there is a promo code that gives a discount through the Boards.
deb


----------



## Nix Cadavre

Leslie said:


> Fortunately, the hostess called me immediately and told me I had forgotten my "purple folder." If it had just been in the plain black Amazon cover, would she have noticed? Cared? Who knows but my theory is the little man on the back was watching over me and made sure my beloved Kindle came home.


OK. That IS a good argument. Camouflage!


----------

